# Biden's America Last Program



## GURPS

*Grocery store shelves aren't going back to normal this year*


Many of the country's biggest food makers are telling grocers that they will have limited quantities of a number of their products, including items such as Rice Krispies Treats, Sour Patch Kids, some Ben & Jerry's ice cream flavors, McCormick gourmet spices and Marie Callender's pot pies because of labor, commodity and transportation constraints throttling supply chains, according to emails viewed by CNN and interviews with grocers. Some suppliers are also telling grocers to cancel their promotions of these items and more over the holidays so products won't disappear from store shelves as quickly.

These latest limits mean that stores won't have all things for all customers heading into the holidays, and shoppers may not be able to find some of their favorite products, flavors or niche items. But shoppers will still have plenty of options, including most of these companies' core products, which they are prioritizing over items in less demand — meaning, for instance, that if you're a fan of Ben & Jerry's popular Phish Food, you shouldn't have a problem, but the company's less-well known Cold Brew Caramel Latte might be harder to find.

https://www.cnn.com/profiles/nathaniel-meyersohn


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Yup. It's all going to plan.


----------



## Hijinx

They can take every flavor of Ben & Jerry's and shove them up the liberals Ben & Jerry's ass as far as I am concerned.


----------



## GURPS

*For Consumers, 'Build Back Better' Is Going to Start Getting Replaced by These Three Words Soon*


CNBC had a lengthy post about Shipt—a shopper/delivery service owned by Target that's exploded since the COVID pandemic. The article was about the service and how it's handling the "out of stock" crisis in our grocery stores. _Those are the three words_ that are going to replace "build back better" and the ones that describe the Biden agenda for consumers as inflation and supply chains tighten. Right now, there might not be items readily available come Christmas time (via Reuters): 


> White House officials, scrambling to relieve global supply bottlenecks choking U.S. ports, highways and railways, warn that Americans may face higher prices and some empty shelves this Christmas season.
> The supply crisis, driven in part by the global COVID-19 pandemic, not only threatens to dampen U.S. spending at a critical time, it also poses a political risk for President Joe Biden.
> The latest Reuters/Ipsos poll shows the economy continues to be the most important issue for Democrats and Republicans alike.
> The White House has been trying to tackle inflation-inducing supply bottlenecks of everything from meat to semiconductors, and formed a task force in June that meets weekly and named a "bottleneck" czar to push private-sector companies to ease snarls.
> […]
> American consumers, unused to empty store shelves, may need to be flexible and patient, White House officials said.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

The answer seems pretty simple.  The 'shots' do not prevent getting or transmitting the virus, and seem to actually increase the rate of infection, so getting the shot is for perceived personal protection and peace of mind only.  It's not protecting anyone else.  Remove the mandates for the shots.  The ports and truckers are then left to their own choice and if they don't want the shot, who is it affecting besides themselves?  Ports open, truckers trucking, supplies being delivered.

Am I off base here?


----------



## Kyle

_Perceived_ protection, to minimal protection at best. 

Medical Theatre.


----------



## TPD

Went to my fertilizer/chemical/seed dealer this morning. They told me fertilizer prices have almost doubled since the spring. What was $425/ton in May is now $840/ton. Glyphosate (Roundup) can not be purchased in bulk (30+ gallon containers) and no supplier will make commitments for spring delivery. I can get 2.5gal jugs of glyphosate now at double the price but even that is limited.  We better hope things improve by the spring as far as Ag inputs go. If not you ain’t seen nothing yet when it comes to supply and prices at the grocery store. Let’s go Brandon!


----------



## ontheriver

Which is worse?

1.  Joe and his handlers are this stupid

2.  This is intentional


----------



## Kyle

More than 10K John Deere employees go on strike Thursday
					

However, a vast majority of the union members, about 90%, rejected a tentative agreement reached by the union and John Deere earlier this week even though it would have delivered 5% raises to some workers and 6% raises to others.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## GURPS

*White House Reportedly Asks Energy Companies to Lower Prices*


The White House has asked energy companies to help lower fuel prices amid a worldwide rise in energy costs, Reuters reported on Wednesday.
Oil and gas companies have spoken with the White House in the preceding days regarding the request, two sources familiar with the matter told Reuters. One of those sources said the Biden administration has been internally discussing ways to lower fuel costs.
“We are closely monitoring the cost of oil and the cost of gas Americans are paying at the pump,” a White House official said in a comment. “And we are using every tool at our disposal to address anti-competitive practices in U.S. and global energy markets to ensure reliable and stable energy markets.”
However, White House press secretary Jen Psaki said she was “not aware” of reported discussions between energy companies and the White House.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Begs Industry He’s Pledged To Destroy To Rescue Nation From Looming Energy Crisis*


“We would be happy to increase our production, but this administration is doing everything in its power to run us out of business,” Kathleen Sgamma, president of the Denver-based industry trade group Western Energy Alliance, told The Federalist. “I think if they stop manipulation markets the problem would be solved.”

Sgamma emphasized that the restriction of capital has become one of the greatest obstacles to ramping up operations.

“We can’t get capital because they’re putting so much pressure on banks not to lend to us in the name of climate change,” Sgamma said.

Even if the U.S. were to reach net-zero emissions, a primary target of Biden’s by 2050, it would post a minimal effect on global temperatures.

“If the whole country went carbon-neutral tomorrow, the standards United Nations climate model shows the difference by the end of the century would be a barely noticeable reduction in temperature of 0.3 degree Fahrenheit,” reported Copenhagen Consensus President Bjorn Lomborg in The Wall Street Journal. Lomborg citied high-emissions from India, Africa, and China, the last of which is the largest contributor of greenhouse gases on the planet.

Instead, the White House has shopped overseas, begging foreign adversaries to raise oil output to solve an energy crisis on the horizon as Biden actively suppresses production at home.


----------



## GURPS

*The Left’s Favorite Labor Shortage Theory Undermines Some Of Their Own Favorite Causes* 


In this week’s edition of “How Mentally Slow Leftists Undermine Themselves Without Even Knowing It…”

There’s a popular theory on the left for why frustrating labor shortages persist, even after those sweet federal COVID unemployment benefits have dried up. Here’s how Paul Krugman of The New York Times put it Thursday:



> Well, it’s only speculation, but it seems quite possible that the pandemic, by upending many Americans’ lives, also caused some of them to reconsider their life choices. Not everyone can afford to quit a hated job, but a significant number of workers seem ready to accept the risk of trying something different — retiring earlier despite the monetary cost, looking for a less unpleasant job in a different industry, and so on.



People like Krugman believe the labor shortages are actually a _good_ thing (he literally writes in that same piece, “Overall, it’s a good thing”) because they represent a sense of would-be workers being fed up with having been treated and paid poorly by employers, particularly in the service and hospitality industries.

“Long-suffering American workers, who have been underpaid and overworked for years, may have hit their breaking point,” wrote Krugman, who once claimed that child pornography ended up on his computer by no fault of his own.


----------



## Hijinx

This is a world wide problem, and BIDEN STARTED IT.
I am surprised other countries are not on the warpath against this lump of scat that is playing the part of our President.

Things were going along pretty good with trump as Presidents. We had plenty of gas, the price wasn't so outrageous. We had practically stopped the illegals and China was not flexing their muscles.  But the Democrats wanted POWER, and they got it by plotting a coup. Now look at the mess we are in.

I am placing a lot of hope on 2022, that at least we will be rid of Pelosi as Speaker and Republicans can at least slow the flood of bad news created by the scat Lump in the White House, but Democrat Americans appear to be clueless.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



TPD said:


> Went to my fertilizer/chemical/seed dealer this morning. They told me fertilizer prices have almost doubled since the spring. What was $425/ton in May is now $840/ton. Glyphosate (Roundup) can not be purchased in bulk (30+ gallon containers) and no supplier will make commitments for spring delivery. I can get 2.5gal jugs of glyphosate now at double the price but even that is limited.  We better hope things improve by the spring as far as Ag inputs go. If not you ain’t seen nothing yet when it comes to supply and prices at the grocery store. Let’s go Brandon!


Question: Why are you using glyphosate, a known carcinogen that con also be uptaken into any food plant? Aren't there other farming methods that can be utilized? How did the farmers of the past, say just 60-70 years ago, conduct their successful farming operations?









						Roundup Lawsuits: About Roundup Cancer Problems
					

Exposure to Roundup May Increase Risk of Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma or Other Cancers. Lawsuits and Class Actions Reviewed Nationwide.




					www.aboutlawsuits.com
				









						Glyphosate toxicity – Permaculture College Australia
					






					permaculture.com.au


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> They can take every flavor of Ben & Jerry's and shove them up the liberals Ben & Jerry's ass as far as I am concerned.


Well, they are part of the zionist club. They are conducting a physiological operation. Pretending to be for Palestinians, or against Israel's treatment of the Palestinians, just to muddy the waters. Remember Mossad's/Israel's motto," By way of deception thou shalt make war."


----------



## vraiblonde

LightRoasted said:


> Why are you using glyphosate, a known carcinogen



I've been eating my whole entire life and have never had cancer.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



vraiblonde said:


> I've been eating my whole entire life and have never had cancer.


Some are more susceptible than others?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Question: Why are you using glyphosate, a known carcinogen that con also be uptaken into any food plant? Aren't there other farming methods that can be utilized? How did the farmers of the past, say just 60-70 years ago, conduct their successful farming operations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roundup Lawsuits: About Roundup Cancer Problems
> 
> 
> Exposure to Roundup May Increase Risk of Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma or Other Cancers. Lawsuits and Class Actions Reviewed Nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aboutlawsuits.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glyphosate toxicity – Permaculture College Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> permaculture.com.au


Why not? Unless you bathe in it, it doesn't cause cancer, no matter what a jury of "your peers" "feels".


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



jrt_ms1995 said:


> Why not? Unless you bathe in it, it doesn't cause cancer, no matter what a jury of "your peers" "feels".


Just ask'in and say'in. And since it is everywhere, and in nearly everything we eat, and isn't a natural part of nature, and a man made chemical, I reckon it doesn't really matter, does it? Some of us get lucky not getting sick from it, and some of us don't.


----------



## Kyle

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Just ask'in and say'in. And since it is everywhere, and in nearly everything we eat, and isn't a natural part of nature, and a man made chemical, I reckon it doesn't really matter, does it? Some of us get lucky not getting sick from it, and some of us don't.


Man, step away from the late night ambulance chasing commercials.

If you listen to them everything causes cancer and everybody needs to sue everybody.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Kyle said:


> Man, step away from the late night ambulance chasing commercials.
> 
> If you listen to them everything causes cancer and everybody needs to sue everybody.


In California everything causes cancer.  It’s says so on labels for everything we buy


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Kyle said:


> Man, step away from the late night ambulance chasing commercials.
> 
> If you listen to them everything causes cancer and everybody needs to sue everybody.


Fine fine. Okay okay. Geez. Reckon I'll just focus on PFAS contamination then.









						‘Forever chemicals’ found at military sites near Chesapeake Bay in Maryland and Virginia, environmental group says
					

The groundwater of at least nine military installations near the Chesapeake Bay in Maryland and Virginia is contaminated with high levels of toxic fluorinated “forever chemicals,” according to a report Wednesday by an environmental group that cites Defense Department records.




					www.baltimoresun.com
				












						Water on Chesapeake Bay military bases contains toxic PFAS ‘forever chemicals’
					

Experts say contamination presents ‘extremely troubling’ health threat in America’s largest estuary




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Small Naval Facility in Southern Maryland Causes Massive PFAS Contamination — Military Poisons
					

Practice exercises using fire-fighting foam are to blame   Navy says it discontinued the practice in the 1990's.




					www.militarypoisons.org
				




I'm sure it's nothing to worry about as well.


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Question: Why are you using glyphosate, a known carcinogen that con also be uptaken into any food plant? Aren't there other farming methods that can be utilized? How did the farmers of the past, say just 60-70 years ago, conduct their successful farming operations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roundup Lawsuits: About Roundup Cancer Problems
> 
> 
> Exposure to Roundup May Increase Risk of Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma or Other Cancers. Lawsuits and Class Actions Reviewed Nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aboutlawsuits.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glyphosate toxicity – Permaculture College Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> permaculture.com.au


It’s cheap, easy, and it did work. Plus the seed and chemical companies have kind of forced it on us.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

GURPS said:


> *White House Reportedly Asks Energy Companies to Lower Prices*
> 
> 
> The White House has asked energy companies to help lower fuel prices amid a worldwide rise in energy costs, Reuters reported on Wednesday.
> Oil and gas companies have spoken with the White House in the preceding days regarding the request, two sources familiar with the matter told Reuters. One of those sources said the Biden administration has been internally discussing ways to lower fuel costs.
> “We are closely monitoring the cost of oil and the cost of gas Americans are paying at the pump,” a White House official said in a comment. “And we are using every tool at our disposal to address anti-competitive practices in U.S. and global energy markets to ensure reliable and stable energy markets.”
> However, White House press secretary Jen Psaki said she was “not aware” of reported discussions between energy companies and the White House.


If Brain Dead Biden hadn't killed our pipelines and went back to Opec Nations for our oil, we'd have lower oil and gas costs.


----------



## Grumpy

Meanwhile, the Energy Companies are laffing their azz off.


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Question: Why are you using glyphosate, a known carcinogen that con also be uptaken into any food plant? Aren't there other farming methods that can be utilized? How did the farmers of the past, say just 60-70 years ago, conduct their successful farming operations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roundup Lawsuits: About Roundup Cancer Problems
> 
> 
> Exposure to Roundup May Increase Risk of Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma or Other Cancers. Lawsuits and Class Actions Reviewed Nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aboutlawsuits.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glyphosate toxicity – Permaculture College Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> permaculture.com.au



I can tell you what farmers did 60 to 70 years ago instead of using Glyphostate.
First they plowed. They didn't just spray the weed and grass and plant without plowing.
They plowed and disked and then planted.
Next they cultivated Instead of spraying they physically used the tractor to cultivate each time the grass and weeds showed up.
In the case of tobacco they hoed got out with a hoe and hoed between the plants to get rid of growth.

Yes, 60 years ago they physically removed the growth by tilling the soil and working their ass off.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

Grumpy said:


> Meanwhile, the Energy Companies are laffing their azz off.


Everyone who benefits from Dictator Joe's actions is laughing their @$$'s off. Including the Taliban and the CCP.


----------



## GURPS

Media Blames America .... 


*America isn't running out of everything just because of a supply-chain crisis. America is running out of everything because Americans are buying so much stuff.*


"Spending might have been higher if not for shortages of items consumers are eager to purchase," Jack Kleinhenz, the NRF's chief economist, said in a statement issued on Friday. 

Those shortages seem so ubiquitous that the term "everything shortage" is now being used liberally to describe consumers' frustration as they try to get goods of all sorts: paper towels, milk, toys, and more. 

Yet claims that the country is running short on everything miss a key point. America has, in fact, imported an immense amount of stuff in the past eight months. And that's part of the reason we're in the midst of an epic supply-chain congestion.


*Food shortages are the next supply-chain crunch*


In Denver, public-school children are facing shortages of milk. In Chicago, a local market is running short of canned goods and boxed items.
But there’s plenty of food. There just isn’t always enough processing and transportation capacity to meet rising demand as the economy revs up.

More than a year and a half after the pandemic upended daily life, the supply of basic goods at U.S. grocery stores and restaurants is once again falling victim to intermittent shortages and delays.

“I never imagined that we’d be here in October 2021 talking about supply-chain problems, but it’s a reality,” said Vivek Sankaran, chief executive officer of Albertsons Cos., who echoed the laments of other retailers. “Any given day, you’re going to have something missing in our stores, and it’s across categories.”

In Denver, broken parts at the milk supplier’s plant affected shipments of half-pint cartons, on top of disruptions at one time or another in cereal, tortillas and juice.


----------



## GURPS

*Gas In One California Town Reaches $7.59 Per Gallon*


According to KABC 7 Los Angeles, a gas station in the town of Gorda, California, located along the Big Sur coast, is charging $7.59 per gallon of regular gasoline, and $8.50 for a gallon of premium. The reason? According to WPTV 5, the town, located on Highway 1 in Southern California, has only one gas station, and the nearest gas stations are 40 miles to the North and 12 miles to the South. As such, the station can charge exorbitant prices.

WPTV reports that in July 2019, the town’s lone AmeriCo gas station charged as much as $11.75 per gallon.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*White House Forced To Walk Back Biden Claims: Admin ‘Not Pursuing’ Using National Guard As Truckers, Not Changing China Policy*


During the town hall, hosted by CNN’s Anderson Cooper, Biden suggested that if supply chain issues persist, he would send in the National Guard to drive trucks from ports where goods are unloaded to retail and big box stores.

“The answer is yes,” Biden said when asked about the possibility of deploying the National Guard to handle supply chain issues. “Absolutely, positively.”

When Cooper suggested that the National Guard could drive trucks, Biden responded positively.

“The answer is yes if we can’t move to increase the number of truckers, which we’re in the process of doing,” he said.


----------



## stgislander

So we're not going to help Taiwan when China invades.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *White House Forced To Walk Back Biden Claims: Admin ‘Not Pursuing’ Using National Guard As Truckers, Not Changing China Policy*
> 
> 
> During the town hall, hosted by CNN’s Anderson Cooper, Biden suggested that if supply chain issues persist, he would send in the National Guard to drive trucks from ports where goods are unloaded to retail and big box stores.
> 
> “The answer is yes,” Biden said when asked about the possibility of deploying the National Guard to handle supply chain issues. “Absolutely, positively.”
> 
> When Cooper suggested that the National Guard could drive trucks, Biden responded positively.
> 
> “The answer is yes if we can’t move to increase the number of truckers, which we’re in the process of doing,” he said.




Imagine being called to duty just to drive an 18 wheeler with no experience.


----------



## UglyBear

herb749 said:


> Imagine being called to duty just to drive an 18 wheeler with no experience.


And... most of the guys qualified to drive 18 wheelers in the Guard drive those as their job.

So... take drivers off the road to put drivers on the road, multiplied by less than 1 government efficiency.  Super smart.


----------



## GURPS

*This is how desperate retailers are getting because of the supply chain crisis*


The next time you’re at your local grocery store or a nearby location of a department store giant, take a close look at the shelves. If you’ve paid attention at all to news headlines over the past week or so, you’ll no doubt have come across coverage of supply chain issues that are manifesting themselves in part in the form of empty store shelves. But it’s not just empty store shelves resulting from the US supply chain meltdown that includes clogged ports as well as goods sitting unshipped. Retailers are also getting creative (or desperate, depending on who you ask) — to the point that some shoppers say they’ve noticed tactics like stores using single rows of products to fill shelves.

To give the illusion, in other words, of abundance.

People have taken to social media in recent days to share images of this kind of thing, like single rows of chairs arranged bizarrely all along shelves (as you can see below). As if there was nothing else available to put in its place, but the store just wanted to fill the shelves with _something_. Rather than make it obvious for customers to see that supply chain shortages are having an impact.

And make no mistake. They very much are having an impact.

President Biden’s approval rating in recent weeks has plummeted, as the administration is beset by nettlesome including record-high inflation. Federal Reserve Chairman Jerome Powell warned in recent days that supply chain problems and inflation are going to linger well into 2022. Even Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey warned in a tweet on Friday that hyperinflation will hit the US soon. Former McDonald’s USA CEO Ed Rensi told FOX Business on Friday that Biden policies are contributing to all this, while several Biden officials have done their best to downplay the whole thing.

But first, let’s take a look at how this is all playing out in communities around the US.


----------



## Hijinx

I gave up my CDL a few years ago, but maybe I should get it back and go on the road.
Some places are paying a premium for truck drivers.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> The next time you’re at your local grocery store or a nearby location of a department store giant, take a close look at the shelves. If you’ve paid attention at all to news headlines over the past week or so, you’ll no doubt have come across coverage of supply chain issues that are manifesting themselves in part in the form of empty store shelves. But it’s not just empty store shelves resulting from the US supply chain meltdown that includes clogged ports as well as goods sitting unshipped. Retailers are also getting creative (or desperate, depending on who you ask) — to the point that some shoppers say they’ve noticed tactics like stores using single rows of products to fill shelves.
> 
> To give the illusion, in other words, of abundance.
> 
> People have taken to social media in recent days to share images of this kind of thing, like single rows of chairs arranged bizarrely all along shelves (as you can see below). As if there was nothing else available to put in its place, but the store just wanted to fill the shelves with _something_. Rather than make it obvious for customers to see that supply chain shortages are having an impact.


The author must have read my post last week.


----------



## GURPS

I find the situation interesting, now that we have labor and supply chain problems all of these leftists are coming out against consumerism 

Vox ... The Atlantic .... 

From Real Clear Politics ....


----------



## BOP

Hijinx said:


> I gave up my CDL a few years ago, but maybe I should get it back and go on the road.
> Some places are paying a premium for truck drivers.


I gave mine up decades ago, plus, I was an 11E20.  Now that I'm retired, maybe time to reassess.  As long as I don't have to go into any demonrat hell-holes.


----------



## Hijinx

BOP said:


> I gave mine up decades ago, plus, I was an 11E20.  Now that I'm retired, maybe time to reassess.  As long as I don't have to go into any demonrat hell-holes.



It beats being a Walmart greeter LOL


----------



## BOP

Hijinx said:


> It beats being a Walmart greeter LOL


The pay's about the same.

Still, not as many hours as a greeter, and you don't have to go on long, scenic walks and camping, unless you want to.


----------



## GURPS

*Natural Gas Imports Increase Following Democrat-Driven Pipeline Shutdowns*

As more U.S. natural gas pipelines shut down due to climate concerns and the regulations prompted by them, the country is becoming increasingly reliant on foreign natural gas resources. One of the main importers of natural gas, Massachusetts, is reportedly increasing its liquid natural gas (LNG) imports from Trinidad and Tobago in South America over 2,300 miles away, at an estimated cost of over $8 per thousand cubic feet (MCF). The nearest American oil field, Marcellus Shale, is several hundred miles away and much cheaper: under $5 per MCF.

[clip]

The Biden administration has moved to cut off further development of new pipeline projects while imposing increased burdens on existing ones. Immediately after President Joe Biden took office, the administration paused all new oil and gas leasing on federal lands; they are currently appealing a federal court’s ruling against those suspensions. Additionally, the Biden administration omitted any mention of pipelines in their proposed infrastructure plan fact sheet.

Climate concerns over the pipelines include the adverse effects of fracking, such as increased global warming from air pollutants, or groundwater pollution from spills. As a result, activists want the Biden administration to shut down all pipelines — not just natural gas pipelines. Several key natural gas pipelines have shut down recently: the Atlantic Coast Pipeline, PennEast Pipeline, STL Pipeline, and the Constitution Pipeline.


----------



## GURPS

*"Transitory" Shortages & Inflation Are Actually Your Quality Of Life Being Stolen Right Before Your Eyes*


In the op-ed, a photo of empty store shelves - very similar to the ones I used to effectively make my argument that the U.S. is turning into a third world country - accompanies an argument that *it’s “time for some new, more realistic expectations,”* as “Americans’ expectations of speedy service and easy access to consumer products have been crushed like a Styrofoam container in a trash compactor.”

"American consumers, their expectations pampered and catered to for decades, are not accustomed to inconvenience," the op-ed states.

Its a convenient argument to make now, since when I make this “anti-comfort” argument about the importance of having a recession/depression and the Fed not stepping in the way every time those very same pampered consumers feel a little bit of financial unease, it is the left that casts me away as a conspiracy theorist and lunatic for advocating ushering in discomfort. Now, all of a sudden, because _their _policies brought on discomfort, the narrative changes to “_lets all stop being so pampered all the time”._

"Rather than living constantly on the verge of throwing a fit, and risking taking it out on overwhelmed servers, struggling shop owners or late-arriving delivery people, we’d do ourselves a favor by consciously lowering expectations," the piece says.

While I agree with not taking out our rage on service workers, like bartenders and servers - I was one for more than a decade and can tell you firsthand it doesn’t accomplish _anything_ - this continues to fall under the “_simply don’t be a dick_” ruleset, and has nothing to do with “consciously lowering expectations” for our quality of life across the board.


----------



## Hijinx

Joe Biden's mistakes are historical. Never before in the history of America has a President screwed the nation as badly as this decrepit senile man. Never before after watching us slide into such a mess have so many crazy insane Enviromental whack'os asked for more of the same.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

.


----------



## GURPS

*38,000 Cross-Border Truckers Will ‘Immediately Exit’ Due to Vaccine Mandate*


Earlier this month, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) announced that beginning in “early January” of 2022, all inbound foreign national travelers — including truckers — must be fully vaccinated for COVID-19 and provide related proof of vaccination.

The announcement quickly drew criticism and concern among those who operate cross-border trucking businesses.

In fact, one top Canadian trucking executive asserted the mandate would result in a “disaster.”

Now, CTA is sounding the alarm on just how deeply the vaccination requirements will impact the supply chain that moves by truck — which accounts for approximately 70 percent of the nearly $650 billion in trade between the U.S. and Canada.

Currently, there are 120,000 Canadians who operate cross-border and 40,000 U.S. drivers moving north-south trade.


----------



## GURPS

*Business groups ask White House to delay Biden Covid vaccine mandate until after the holidays*


Worried that President Joe Biden’s Covid vaccine mandate for private companies could cause a mass exodus of employees, business groups are pleading with the White House to delay the rule until after the holiday season.

White House officials at the Office of Management and Budget held dozens of meetings with labor unions, industry lobbyists and private individuals last week as the administration conducts its final review of the mandate, which will require businesses with 100 or more employees to ensure they are vaccinated against Covid or tested weekly for the virus. It is estimated to cover roughly two-thirds of the private sector workforce.

OMB officials have several meetings lined up Monday and Tuesday with groups representing dentists, trucking companies, staffing companies and realtors, among others.

The American Trucking Associations, which will meet with the OMB on Tuesday, warned the administration last week that many drivers will likely quit rather than get vaccinated, further disrupting the national supply chain at time when the industry is already short 80,000 drivers.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Natural Gas Imports Increase Following Democrat-Driven Pipeline Shutdowns*
> 
> As more U.S. natural gas pipelines shut down due to climate concerns and the regulations prompted by them, the country is becoming increasingly reliant on foreign natural gas resources. One of the main importers of natural gas, Massachusetts, is reportedly increasing its liquid natural gas (LNG) imports from Trinidad and Tobago in South America over 2,300 miles away, at an estimated cost of over $8 per thousand cubic feet (MCF). The nearest American oil field, Marcellus Shale, is several hundred miles away and much cheaper: under $5 per MCF.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> The Biden administration has moved to cut off further development of new pipeline projects while imposing increased burdens on existing ones. Immediately after President Joe Biden took office, the administration paused all new oil and gas leasing on federal lands; they are currently appealing a federal court’s ruling against those suspensions. Additionally, the Biden administration omitted any mention of pipelines in their proposed infrastructure plan fact sheet.
> 
> Climate concerns over the pipelines include the adverse effects of fracking, such as increased global warming from air pollutants, or groundwater pollution from spills. As a result, activists want the Biden administration to shut down all pipelines — not just natural gas pipelines. Several key natural gas pipelines have shut down recently: the Atlantic Coast Pipeline, PennEast Pipeline, STL Pipeline, and the Constitution Pipeline.


This is outright lunacy. We have Dominion Cove Point LNG exporting our natural gas to parts of Asia and India, and yet at the same time we are importing natural gas? WTAF?


----------



## UglyBear

Just saw this at 7-11 gas station.  Need to order me several hundred of these bad boys


----------



## GURPS

*‘This Is Just The Kind Of Chaos The American Economy Needs’: CNN Praises U.S. Labor Shortage*



“Welcome to Strike-tober,” said Fareed Zakaria on Sunday — using a term coined by labor unions to celebrate the mass walkouts that have idled factories in the midst of a global supply chain crisis. “Last week 10,000 workers of the farm equipment manufacturer John Deere went on strike … [and] 1,400 workers at Kellogg’s have been striking for weeks,” he said. Zakaria did not mention that the strikes halted production at both companies, leaving farmers scrambling for equipment and paying tens of thousands of dollars more for used tractors than in years past.

But the U.S. shortage, which resulted in 10.4 million unfilled jobs, goes beyond organized labor to throngs of Americans temporarily quitting their jobs or permanently leaving the workforce.

“Most workers in the U.S. are not unionized, so they may not be inclined to organize a strike. But that doesn’t mean they can’t walk off their jobs,” said Zakaria. “Since April, an average of about four million workers have quit their jobs every month. It is a trend economists have called the Great Resignation.”

[clip]

*Zakaria said the worker shortage is “actually good news,” because it lets workers demand higher wages.*

“Low-skilled American workers … make almost one-third less per hour than their counterparts in Canada,” Zakaria said — without mentioning that the total tax burden in Canada is far higher in the United States. The combined marginal tax rate for workers making $50,000 Canadian ($40,500 U.S.) is higher in any Canadian province than in all 50 U.S. states, according to a 2020 study from Canada’s Fraser Institute.

Economic data show that higher wages have not attracted enough job applicants. Instead, in numerous industries hourly wages rose, employment fell, and the price charged to consumers rose.


----------



## GURPS

*Veteran Puts Biden, Dems on Notice: You Don't Speak for Hispanics*



Now pretend — and this wouldn’t happen but stay with me — illegals told the pollsters they would vote Republican in overwhelming numbers, vs. the current reality of Hispanic Americans overwhelmingly voting Democrat. Know what would happen? Me, too.

Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer, Joe Biden, Kamala Harris, CNN, MSNBC, and the entire Democrat Party would lock arms and form a human chain on the border stretching from the Pacific Ocean to the Gulf of Mexico in a desperate attempt to keep illegals the hell out of the country.

The reality is the Democrat Party takes advantage _of_ and panders _to_ Hispanics for the sole purpose of the voting booth; precisely as they have exploited and pandered to Black America for more than six decades.

But here’s the deal. Donald Trump in 2020 outperformed his 2016 showing among Hispanic voters, earning the support of about one in three Hispanic voters nationwide, even though Biden won the Hispanic vote by a roughly two-to-one margin overall. (Trump realized similar increases over 2016 in the Black vote.)

The bottom line:

An increasing percentage of Hispanic (and Black) Americans clearly told the Democrat Party in 2020: You don’t speak for us. One such Hispanic is Christopher Rodriguez, a GOP congressional candidate, who is also a small business owner and U.S. Marine Corps combat veteran. Rodriguez told “Fox & Friends” co-host Brian Kilmeade on Monday he didn’t fight for Americans’ freedom to let the radical left destroy it.


----------



## GURPS

*‘We Will Lose Several Thousand People’: Top Boss Warns Against Biden Vax Mandate*


“We will lose several thousand people,” Hayes said during a CNBC interview, Reuters reported. The company is planning to comply with Biden’s vaccine order, set to go in effect on December 8.

Raytheon Technologies, which makes Tomahawk missiles, has a total of 125,000 U.S. employees, the report noted.

The top boss also said he “expects Biden’s vaccine mandate to cause ‘some disruption’ in the supply chain in a post-earnings conference call,” Reuters noted.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden under pressure to drop vaccine mandates for federal defense contractors over national security concerns*


The Washington Examiner reviewed a letter Alabama Republican Sen. Tommy Tuberville sent to the White House Tuesday afternoon claiming that Biden's "federal contractor vaccine mandate will have negative effects on our national security" and called on the president "to remove — or, at a minimum, delay and clarify — vaccination requirements on private companies and academic research institutions that are actively supporting the Department of Defense."

"I share your desire to see our country through the COVID-19 pandemic as quickly as possible, and, I — like you — have elected to take the vaccine. But your administration’s mandate is short-sighted, ill-conceived, and threatens our national security," Tuberville wrote in a letter sent to the White House on Tuesday. "The American warfighter is ultimately harmed when skilled workers leave the defense contractor workforce, a foreseeable consequence of your order."

Tuberville specifically noted that Alabama alone employed nearly 100,000 federal contractors in 2020, and "more than 5,000 contractors who support the Department of Defense."


----------



## GURPS

*Watters torches Atlantic piece targeting U.S. shoppers amid shortages: 'Shut up you pampered shopaholics'*


Watters said on "The Five" Monday that while he finds the media's misguided fingerpointing upsetting, it isn't surprising if you consider the political party of the current Oval Office occupant.

"We get these types of things when Democrats are in office," he said. "All of a sudden, it’s our problem. The president's problem becomes our problems so the media can shift the accountabilities to the American people."


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Handlers Push Socialism in Cartoon Presentation About ‘Linda From Peoria’*

The opening image depicts every little girl’s dream: a very pregnant woman wearing a hard hat and tool belt, and consulting a clipboard. This is the working world of Leftist fantasy, where men are optional and women do all the physically demanding work with aplomb. “Linda is a working mother in Peoria, Illinois,” we’re told. “She works at a local manufacturing facility as a production worker and earns $40,000 per year. She is pregnant with her son, Leo.”

There is nary a word about Linda’s husband or lack thereof, or of Leo’s father. This is noteworthy on a number of levels, not least the fact that the United States government is here presenting as exemplary a single mother and broken family. Innumerable single mothers are indeed heroic and courageous and have lived lives of selflessness and sacrifice, but the question must be asked here: what is Biden’s handlers’ agenda in choosing to feature a single, and pregnant, woman rather than an intact family struggling to make ends meet? Is the Biden administration trying to promote the idea that women don’t need husbands (and men don’t need wives) and children don’t need fathers? Of course they are — because Biden’s handlers have someone else in mind to perform the traditional husband/father role of provider: the federal government.

The subsequent images say: “Once Leo is born, Linda begins receiving Child Tax Credits of $300 per month ($3600 annually) to help cover essential costs like groceries, rent, and medicine. As Leo grows up, the government helps cover the costs for his daycare, guaranteeing that Linda doesn’t need to pay more than 7 percent of her income on child care. When Leo turns 3, he attends a high-quality Pre-K program for free.”

The images don’t give the slightest hint of who is going to foot the bill for Linda’s groceries, rent, and medicine, and Leo’s “high-quality Pre-K program,” but the web page on which the images appear explains that no one is ever going to have a cough up a penny for any of this except those big, bad, top-hatted plutocrats:



> The Build Back Better framework is fully paid for:
> Combined with savings from repealing the Trump Administration’s rebate rule, the plan is fully paid for by asking more from the very largest corporations and the wealthiest Americans. The 2017 tax cut delivered a windfall to them, and this would help reverse that—and invest in the country’s future. No one making under $400,000 will pay a penny more in taxes.


----------



## herb749

I asked my son about getting this child tax credit. He said he's banking the money because he uses the deduction when filing to lessen his tax burden. Now he will owe thousands. He's trying to find a way to opt out.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Climate Advisor Gina McCarthy Pours Gasoline on Rising Gas Prices With Ridiculous Announcement*


McCarthy was primed (emphasis, mine).



> “Yeah, well, this is basically *a day of reckoning*, I think, for the oil and gas sector. Because for many decades, they *denied climate change*. And now that we’re, every day, seeing the wildfires, the droughts, the floods, the heat stress [rolling-eyes emoji], people are no longer listening to that or tolerating it.
> So, *they can’t get away with that anymore*. They have to get serious about delivering clean energy and electricity to the people in this country, and they have to *stop with the deception* and move into this decade and help us make the transition to clean energy *so that we can win the 21st century* here. [China and Russia — the world top two polluters — are not participating in global climate summit in Glasgow, Scotland.]
> So,* there’s no more hiding climate change*. There’s *no more climate deniers*. This is just about who wins the future, and whoever addresses climate in the smartest way, which we intend to do, is going to be the big winner.”



Anyone else wondering what the hell the White House _climate advisor_ has to do with _regulating oil and gas prices?_ Call me crazy, but seems to me that would be the job of the equally clueless _Secretary of Energy_ Jennifer Granholm.
McCarthy wasn’t finished. After Jackson asked if the evil Republicans “argue, hey, more regulations could mean consumers, Americans pay more on stuff, you say?”, the intrepid climate advisor busted out the Democrat go-to: increased “investment” — more taxpayer money and driving up the national debt.


----------



## musiclady

herb749 said:


> I asked my son about getting this child tax credit. He said he's banking the money because he uses the deduction when filing to lessen his tax burden. Now he will owe thousands. He's trying to find a way to opt out.


He can go to IRS.gov and follow the instructions to opt out.  Both parents have to opt out or else whichever one doesn't will still get the monthly credit.  They ask for all kinds of things to prove you are you.  Photo of the front and back of your license.  Photo of your face along with biometric imaging, as well as all the personal information from your tax return.  We had to do this because last year we claimed our granddaughter on our taxes but this year she went back to live with her parents, so we won't be able to claim that credit.


----------



## RoseRed

musiclady said:


> He can go to IRS.gov and follow the instructions to opt out.  Both parents have to opt out or else whichever one doesn't will still get the monthly credit.  They ask for all kinds of things to prove you are you.  Photo of the front and back of your license.  Photo of your face along with biometric imaging, as well as all the personal information from your tax return.  We had to do this because last year we claimed our granddaughter on our taxes but this year she went back to live with her parents, so we won't be able to claim that credit.


Kinda funny that you have to provide all that information to turn down something not wanted, but not to vote.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

This was retweeted by Buydens own Chief of Staff.


----------



## Louise

ProLifePatriot said:


> This was retweeted by Buydens own Chief of Staff.



Did you mean Buyde(m)s?  God bless The USA!


----------



## herb749

ProLifePatriot said:


> This was retweeted by Buydens own Chief of Staff.




I believe people on Medicare would have liked the help with purchasing hearing aids rather than $500+ billion for climate funding. All that is is another govt program that creates more never ending govt jobs & employees.


----------



## GURPS

*8 New Grocery Shortages Shoppers Have Reported This Week*


Sunday afternoon, we turned to a subreddit sharing grocery shortages around the country. See their running list—and if you're thinking ahead to stock up proactively, you may want to read this, too: Costco Shoppers Are Already Raving About These 7 Holiday Groceries.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## ProLifePatriot

The We Is in Callaway is has a few Biden did this uh I mean Sorry for the inconvenience signs on a few of their shelves and some of my friends and family in Va. are seeing the effects of Empty Shelves Joe as well.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

GURPS said:


>



Speaking of Publix, Some friends in Florida said The Biden who stole our supplies has hit several of their grocery stores as well.


----------



## RoseRed

My last two visits to BJs, they had NO Charmin.


----------



## Hijinx

The  fact is that the reason for these shortages is that people are either getting Gubmint checks and staying home or mandates for vaccines are keeping them from working.
Instead of stopping the handouts and stopping the mask and mandate bullsht the Biden team is making it worse.
Gas is jumping 10 cents a week and fuel oil is keeping up the same price raises, It's going to be an expensive winter.

9 months into a 4 year term. Gawd a-mighty damn


----------



## GURPS

*White House Adviser Says There’s An ‘Energy Crisis,’ Doubles Down On Calls For Boosted Foreign Oil, Gas Production*


“We see this as an energy crisis because this is not just natural gas prices that have been elevated, but crude oil is at very high levels at the moment … and gasoline prices in the United States today are at seven-year highs as natural gas peaks at the same time,” White House energy adviser Amos Hochstein remarked during a virtual event hosted by the International Energy Forum on Thursday. “So I think this is an energy crisis.”

Hochstein, who served as an energy adviser in the State Department during the Obama administration, added that foreign energy producers were responsible for balancing the oil and gas markets. He also hinted President Joe Biden would address the issue during upcoming international summits in Rome and Glasgow, Scotland.

“Some of the solutions that I think you’ll hear the president talk about are similar in both the oil and gas and that is that producers have a responsibility to ensure that oil markets and gas markets are balanced,” Hochstein said on Thursday.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *White House Adviser Says There’s An ‘Energy Crisis,’ Doubles Down On Calls For Boosted Foreign Oil, Gas Production*
> 
> 
> “We see this as an energy crisis because this is not just natural gas prices that have been elevated, but crude oil is at very high levels at the moment … and gasoline prices in the United States today are at seven-year highs as natural gas peaks at the same time,” White House energy adviser Amos Hochstein remarked during a virtual event hosted by the International Energy Forum on Thursday. “So I think this is an energy crisis.”
> 
> Hochstein, who served as an energy adviser in the State Department during the Obama administration, added that foreign energy producers were responsible for balancing the oil and gas markets. He also hinted President Joe Biden would address the issue during upcoming international summits in Rome and Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> “Some of the solutions that I think you’ll hear the president talk about are similar in both the oil and gas and that is that producers have a responsibility to ensure that oil markets and gas markets are balanced,” Hochstein said on Thursday.




Biden telling SA at the summit they need to do more for clean energy isn't gaining him many favors.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*OSHA Now Set To Offer Vaccine Mandate Options to Big Employers*


Contractors interviewed were not confident that the forthcoming emergency standard will provide any clarity as to their vaccination responsibilities in 2022 and beyond. They added that mandates from clients for jobsite admittance are still going to vary.

"I'm not sure that it does [offer clarity]," says Chris Carson, president of Springfield, Mo.-based Carson-Mitchell Inc. a contractor with about 100 full-time employees. "We work for a pharmaceutical plant that has mandated vaccinations ... as a vendor/contractor and have to sign what amounts to a commitment to only provide vaccinated employees or be replaced by another company," he says. "We have enough vaccinated employees to cover the work, but that means shifting people around."

Carson says the standard "may help out," although their pharma client has "made the decision to push ahead with mandates regardless. We are mid-project and have to comply or lose our oldest customer of nearly 60 years." Related to the standard, he says while "it's helpful to have a regular testing option, most [clients] in the pharma, medical and food markets don't care. They are moving forward with their own [mandates]."


----------



## GURPS

*Top Democrat Senator Nails Biden For Blaming OPEC For High Gas Prices: We Can Fix It Ourselves*


Manchin made the remarks during an interview on Wednesday night with Fox News anchor Bret Baier when he was asked by Baier who was to blame for gas prices being so high. Baier noted that Biden has blamed OPEC for the high prices.

“Well, I say that we can basically do more for ourself. We have been energy independent for the first time in 67 years,” Manchin said. “Why can’t we do more? Why can’t we produce more? We have got plenty of natural gas. My state, beautiful state of West Virginia, has an ocean of natural gas under it. If they just let us build a pipeline, we could get the product to market.”

“And why don’t we do more drilling, and why don’t we do more basically production in the United States?” Manchin continued. “I’m not depending on OPEC. I’m not depending on other countries for my energy anymore. We know how to do it. We have the technology. We should be resilient, relying on ourselves.”


----------



## Sneakers

omg...descension in the ranks....


----------



## GURPS

*San Francisco Announces 5-Year-Olds Will Need Vaccine To Enter Restaurants. Social Media Explodes.*

“We definitely want to wait and make sure children have an opportunity to get vaccinated,” she continued. “So that will happen no sooner than about eight weeks after the vaccine is available to kids, so there will be a limited time in which there will not be those requirements is our plan. But then at some point, five to 11-year-olds will also have to show proof of vaccination to access some of those same settings.”

Asked who could provide consent for children ages five through eleven, Philip answered, “For five to eleven-year-olds, it would be that child’s parents or guardian, legal guardian, who is able to provide consent for vaccination.”

[clip]

“Figures from San Francisco’s official COVID tracker show that out of the 664 citizens that have succumbed to the disease since it surfaced in the states nearly two years ago, none have been aged 21 or younger,” The Daily Mail noted, adding, “What’s more, only 1,529 kids in the city have come down with the virus in that span.”


----------



## frequentflier

As I was driving to see my family, my car was on fumes yesterday. Had to stop in a small town in the NY southern tier and it was $3.60 a gallon. Took $65 to fill up my Terrain. (one plus was they at least had a clean restroom!)

Let's go Brandon!

Once in Rochester, my final destination, the lowest I have seen it so far is $3.39.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s administrative state launches war on America*




New rules issued Thursday by the Biden administration for public and private companies will require American workers to take their medication by Jan. 4. Any worker not vaccinated by Dec. 5 will be required to wear a mask on their face at all times announcing their unclean status.

This, ladies and gentlemen, is nuts. These people are pure evil. They hate America. They despise self-governance. And they want to destroy you.

Companies will begin paying fines to the federal government, starting at $13,653 for each offense. Those fines will escalate quickly into hundreds of thousands of dollars. All paid to the federal government.

In addition, companies all over the country must construct a massive new testing regime to perform weekly tests for all unvaccinated employees. In two months. During the holiday season.    

Mr. Biden’s supply chain collapse highlights just how dependent America has become on just about everything from foreign countries, especially China. No wonder it is so hard to make anything here in America. 

It is only going to get worse. Prices will only go up. Shelves will only get emptier. Americans will only get poorer.

But at least you cannot say you were not warned.


----------



## GURPS

*Trucking Groups Could Lose 37% Of Drivers Over Biden Vaccine Mandate, Worsening Supply Chain Crisis*


In their open letter to President Biden, the industry groups — which included the American Trucking Associations, National Private Truck Council, and Truckload Carriers Association — predicted that trucking companies may lose nearly four in ten drivers due to the mandate:



> _Our industries are committed partners in the fight against COVID-19, and we unequivocally support the use of vaccines to fight its spread. However, we are concerned a mandate will cripple an already strained supply chain. We estimate companies covered by the mandate could lose 37% of drivers at a time when the nation is already short 80,000 truck drivers. We ask for flexibility for transportation and supply chain essential workers, particularly truck drivers who spend most of their time in their trucks and have minimal contact with colleagues and customers._


----------



## ProLifePatriot

Speaking of "Bidens America" Stupidity is running rampant at Berkeley.








						College students are actually willing to fund the Taliban!
					

This is why we need real education in our schools and colleges!




					rumble.com


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Court Freezes Biden Vaccine Mandate Over Possible ‘Grave Statutory And Constitutional’ Issues*



A U.S. federal appeals court issued a stay on Saturday temporarily halting Democrat President Joe Biden’s vaccine mandate that would have required companies with at least 100 employees to get vaccinated for the coronavirus or be tested weekly.

The ruling from the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit stated the following:




> _Before the court is the petitioners’ emergency motion to stay enforcement of the Occupational Safety and Health Administration’s November 5, 2021 Emergency Temporary Standard (the “Mandate”) pending expedited judicial review.
> Because the petitions give cause to believe there are grave statutory and constitutional issues with the Mandate, the Mandate is hereby STAYED pending further action by this court._


----------



## Sneakers

Seems to me this mandate is backwards anyway.  They should have mandated testing, and made the vaccine optional at the employee's discretion.


----------



## GURPS

*Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm Laughs At Your High Gas Prices* 






Granholm went on to repeat the White House line of blaming foreign adversaries for their refusal to increase output while the administration actively suppresses supply with an escalated war on at-home producers.

“_ would that I had the magic wand on this,” Granholm said, pretending that she doesn’t in the form of regulatory power to roll back the administration’s hostility toward the industry. “Oil is a global market. It is controlled by a cartel. That cartel is called OPEC, and they made a decision yesterday that they were not going to increase beyond what they were already planning.”

Russia and member nations of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) announced on Thursday that they would not increase output above scheduled rises despite President Joe Biden’s repeated pleas._


----------



## GURPS

*Biden admin considering shutting down another pipeline, drawing criticism and dire warnings as winter nears*

The Biden administration is reportedly weighing the potential market consequences of shutting down an oil pipeline in Michigan, drawing criticism from opponents. Former Michigan Gov. Jennifer Granholm, Biden's energy secretary, predicted Sunday that heating prices will rise this winter regardless of the Biden administration's decision on the pipeline. "Yeah, this is going to happen. It will be more expensive this year than last year," Granholm told CNN.

The administration has yet to decide on what to do with Line 5 and officials were gathering information only to present a clear picture of the situation, according to sources who spoke to Politico.

Line 5 is part of a network that moves crude oil and other petroleum products from western Canada, transporting about 540,000 barrels per day. Petroleum is taken from the pipeline in Escanaba, Michigan.

"They're planning to power an industrial nation like the United States on solar panels and wind turbines," Hayes said, while noting that even the solar panels and wind turbines require "oil, natural gas, nuclear and even coal" to be produced.


----------



## GURPS

*4 New Grocery Shortages Shoppers Are Sharing Ahead of Winter*


*Pudding and Gelatin Mix

Dairy Products

Pasta

Frozen Vegetables*


----------



## GURPS

*White House Can’t Name A Single Thing Biden Is Considering Doing To Lower Gas Prices*


“You know, we have — we don’t have an announcement yet on anything — anything to share at this time,” she responded. “You know, but we’re monitoring it. Right? We’re monitoring the prices and we’re making sure that we have tools in our toolbelts that we can — we can — we can try and use. But at this time, I don’t have anything new to share.”

“But just what else are you reviewing?” the reporter pressed. “Because [Energy] Secretary [Jennifer] Granholm has confirmed that is an option that’s on the table, and the President has said there are other tools that you could potentially use. So, could you just lay out what those other options are that he’s considering?”

“So I don’t — again, I don’t — I don’t have anything specific here,” she responded. “The President spoke to this recently. *But he’s also asked the FTC (Federal Trade Commission) to crack down on illegal pricing. Right? That is one thing that he did on gouging in the market. * And the FTC is responding. But, also, we’re going to continue to monitor the situation and have a number of tools in our arsenal. As I just mentioned, I don’t have anything specific.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Admits It Is Considering Shutting Down Another Pipeline As Fuel Prices Skyrocket*


“So, Peter, that is inaccurate,” she claimed. “That is not right. So, any reporting indicating that some decision has been made, again, is not accurate. … So, again, I would — it is inaccurate what you just stated, but —”

“What’s inaccurate?” Doocy asked.

“The reporting about us wanting to shut down the Line 5,” Jean-Pierre responded.

Jean-Pierre then admitted that the administration was, in fact, studying the effects of shutting down the pipeline, saying, “Yes, we are. We are.”


----------



## GURPS

*White House backtracks after slamming pipeline reporting as 'inaccurate,' admits admin is weighing shutdown*


"I didn’t say ‘wanting,’" Doocy said. "I said, is it being studied right now? Is the administration studying the impact of shutting down the Line 5? 

"Yes, we are. We are," Jean-Pierre replied. "I thought you were saying that we were going to shut it down, but that is not inaccurate. The Army Corps of Engineers is preparing an environmental impact to look through this."

Politico originally reported Sunday that the Biden administration was weighing the potential market consequences of shutting down the pipeline. The report has drawn criticism from Republican lawmakers in Congress, and more than a dozen sent a letter to Biden on Nov. 4 warning against such a move as gas prices surge 50%.

While Jean-Pierre referred to an environmental study about the pipeline, the Politico report said the administration was looking at the economic impacts of killing the pipeline.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Demagogues Americans in Bizarre Presser*


After asserting that the boondoggle will fix extreme “climate events” — as if that’s possible — he ventured into parochial clichés and hyperbole.

“We’re going to build out the first-ever national network of charging stations all across the country — over 500,000 of them — so that you can make real — and, you know, auto companies made a commitment they were going to make 50 percent of vehicles electric by 2030,” the president mumbled. “So, you’ll be able to go across the whole darn country, from East Coast to West Coast, just like you’d stop at a gas station now. These charging stations will be available. And for all of you at home who feel left behind and forgotten in an economy that’s changing so rapidly, this bill is for you.”

How many Americans in the heartland or outside of a few major cities want an electric car or care?

“The bill is fiscally responsible. That’s a fancy way of saying it’s fully paid for. It actually reduces the deficit, according to leading economists in this country, over the long-term,” Biden claimed, before he went into class warfare.

“And it’s paid for by making sure that the wealthiest Americans, the biggest corporations begin to pay their fair share,” he said. “Again, you’ve heard me say it a hundred times: Why should 40 — 55 corporations who made over $40 billion in the last couple years — why should they pay zero in taxes? I said I’m a capitalist, I’m not a socialist. But the bottom line is everybody should pay their fair share. Zero in taxes? Come on. It’s going to create millions of jobs, increase productivity and wages, and reduce cost, and generate significant and historic economic growth.”


----------



## GURPS

*Granholm’s ‘Shock’ Aside, US Energy Dominance Is Exactly Where Biden Wants It — Weakened*


Instead of offering middle-class Americans an explanation or an apology or a sliver of hope, she let out a hearty laugh.

*“Oh my…that is hilarious! As you know, oil is a global market. It is controlled by a cartel, that cartel is called OPEC, and they made a decision yesterday that they were not going to increase [production] beyond what they were already planning.”

How did America fall so far, so fast on the topic of energy? How, in less than a calendar year, did we go from energy independence to begging foreign cartels like OPEC for more supply? We went from net-exporting our oil to hoping that someone will help fill gaps in our energy supply.*


----------



## Hijinx

Certainly oil is a global market.
We all know that.

So when Biden screwed over us and took America's oil independence, he also screwed over the whole world.
I just wonder why the rest of the world doesn't know that and are screaming for Biden's head on a platter.

Pretty much Biden raised gas prices all over the world when he signed those EO's.


----------



## GURPS

*Racist Highway Design*


“So, the principle of Justice40 is that at least 40 percent of the clean investments in this bill will go to benefit the communities that are overburdened and underserved,” Buttigieg said. “So, part one of that is defining those investments that are eligible, and that’s a lot of it, and we’re working to map out kind of program by program, mode by mode, what would qualify.”

“As to where we target those dollars, you know, I’m still surprised that some people were surprised when I pointed to the fact that if a highway was built for the purpose of dividing a white and a black neighborhood, or if an underpass was constructed such that a bus carrying mostly black and Puerto Rican kids to a beach — or that would have been — in New York was designed too low for it to pass by, that that obviously reflects racism that went into those design choices,” he claimed. “I don’t think we have anything to lose by confronting that simple reality. And I think we have everything to gain by acknowledging it and then dealing with it, which is why the Reconnecting Communities — that billion dollars — is something we want to get to work right away putting to work.”



TRANSCRIPT PROVIDED VIA THE WHITE HOUSE:

_PETE BUTTIGIEG, SECRETARY OF TRANSPORTATION:  As to where we target those dollars, you know, I’m still surprised that some people were surprised when I pointed to the fact that if a highway was built for the purpose of dividing a white and a Black neighborhood, or if an underpass was constructed such that a bus carrying mostly Black and Puerto Rican kids to a beach — or that would have been — in New York was designed too low for it to pass by, that that obviously reflects racism that went into those design choices.

I don’t think we have anything to lose by confronting that simple reality. And I think we have everything to gain by acknowledging it and then dealing with it, which is why the Reconnecting Communities — that billion dollars — is something we want to get to work right away putting to work.

RYAN: But that’s such a heavy lift. I mean, you’d have to reconstruct communities that this happened to. As you said, some of these beltways and interstates and roadways were built before the Civil Rights Act, before the Voting Rights Act, and were made — meant to be racist. But how do you go about redefining and replanting these roadways and communities that are already settled in since then?

BUTTIGIEG: Yeah. So, what’s interesting is it’s going to vary by community and we have to listen to the community. Sometimes it really is the case that an overpass went in a certain way that is so harmful that it’s got to come down or maybe be put underground._


----------



## GURPS

*National Security Adviser Sullivan is 'foreign policy advisor' in former Clinton lawyer indictment: sources*



Jake Sullivan, President Biden's White House national security adviser, is the "foreign policy advisor" referred to in the indictment of former Hillary Clinton presidential campaign lawyer Michael Sussmann, according to two well-placed sources.

This is the closest Special Counsel John Durham's investigation into the origins of the Russia investigation has come to anyone directly associated with the Biden White House.

Sussmann was indicted for allegedly lying to the FBI on Sept. 16, and has pleaded not guilty to one count of making a false statement to a federal agent. This case came out of Durham’s probe into the origins of the Russia investigation.


----------



## GURPS

*‘We Want Them To Go Bankrupt If We Want To Tackle Climate Change’*





Top responses to the video included:


Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR): “This unhinged socialist wants millions of Americans who work in the energy industry to go bankrupt. And Joe Biden picked her as his top banking nominee.”
Rep. Chip Roy (R-TX): “I don’t need to fly to Glasgow to recognize crazy.”
Steven Law, CEO Senate Leadership Fund: “Biden nominee eager to drive small operators out of business, and kick the workers they employ to the curb. If we don’t stop them, Americans will pay dearly for their rigid ideology.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

“I think this is exactly like history repeating itself, right now,” Park said. “This is what shocked me, for me as a North Korean, when they said there’s inequality in America, I was like, hallelujah, that means you can rise above somebody else, because there’s no inequality in North Korea, everybody is dirty poor.”

“Poverty” is the worst that can happen, not “inequality,” Park asserted.

Drawing parallels to North Korea and the States, Park said that when she went to Columbia University, the classroom resembled her origin nation. In North Korea, “bastard-Americans” are blamed for the country’s poverty, and at Columbia, “white men” are blamed for so much apparent oppression, she explained.









						‘Exactly Like History Repeating Itself’: North Korean Defector Yeonmi Park Warns Of The Path America Is On | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*Team Biden and its media apologists blame you for supply shortages the White House refuses to fix*


The shortages are feeding worries around kitchen tables across the country. But according to the Biden administration and its apologists, the real villains aren’t the people who are supposed to ensure things like this don’t happen in the world’s richest and freest nation;* it’s your fault for wanting to give gifts or buy new things.*

The crisis isn’t just threatening a new kind of “War on Christmas” (and Hanukkah) that would put a damper on holiday spirits. The shortages are also driving up prices of essential goods, like used cars and food staples — vital issues for poor families. Plus, retail businesses and other industries — and the people that derive their livings from them — depend on the boost in consumer spending from gift giving. So supply shortages could send an already shaky economy, struggling to recover from the pandemic, into a new downturn.

This is the sort of problem we expect leaders to treat with seriousness and urgency that show they’re trying to solve it. But when asked about it last month, White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki mocked consumers, calling the crisis “the tragedy of the treadmill delayed.” Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg simply shrugged his shoulders and said the problem will continue well into 2022.

Biden himself is complacent, saying just this past weekend that voters aren’t smart enough to understand it.

Meanwhile, rather than sounding the alarms about Team Biden failures to head off a looming economic nightmare (and doom Democrats in 2022), the liberal media is joining in the drive to convince us that the fault lies with the American consumer.


----------



## herb749

He won't say it, but some dumb socialist who works for him will drop hints about Christmas mandates.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden: ‘Did You Ever Think You’d Be Paying This Much For A Gallon Of Gas?’*


What Biden did not mention was that a record number of container ships, 111, were documented floating outside of those two ports, according to Markets Insider.



Biden continued by talking about surging costs and rising fuel prices, asking, “Did you ever think you’d be paying this much for a gallon of gas?”

“In some parts of California, they’re paying $4.50 a gallon,” Biden said, apparently unaware that the highest prices in the state of California are more than $7 per gallon.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Biden continued by talking about surging costs and rising fuel prices, asking, “*Did you ever think you’d be paying this much for a gallon of gas?*”


Under Trump?  Never.


----------



## Kyle

Biden To Repurpose Oil Pipeline To Carry Illegal Immigrants




https://babylonbee.com/news/biden-to-repurpose-oil-pipeline-to-carry-illegal-immigrants


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Team Biden Was Wrong All Year on Inflation*






Only a fortnight into his term, Biden’s nearly $2 trillion stimulus bill already was rolling through Congress, when Summers, a Democrat, sounded the alarm in the _Washington Post_ about profligate spending:



> “While there are enormous uncertainties, there is a chance that macroeconomic stimulus on a scale closer to World War II levels than normal recession levels will set off inflationary pressures of a kind we have not seen in a generation, with consequences for the value of the dollar and financial stability. This will be manageable if monetary and fiscal policy can be rapidly adjusted to address the problem. But given the commitments the Fed has made, administration officials’ dismissal of even the possibility of inflation, and the difficulties in mobilizing congressional support for tax increases or spending cuts, there is the risk of inflation expectations rising sharply. Stimulus measures of the magnitude contemplated are steps into the unknown.”



The reaction from the White House was as swift as it was fierce. Top staff rushed to say that Summers was “flat-out wrong,” with arrogant economic adviser Jared Bernstein repeating the worst cliché of “the risks of doing too little are far greater than the risks of going big.”

Team Biden continued to downplay or ignore inflation throughout the spring and summer.

“We think the likeliest outlook over the next several months is for inflation to rise modestly and to fade back to a lower pace thereafter,” Bernstein wrote at one point.


----------



## Hijinx

The inflation tax will soon be joined by other taxes.

This crazy old coot keeps saying the Trillion dollar infrastructure plane is paid for.
Is anyone in this country besides the media really stupid enough to believe that?


----------



## GURPS

Presidents generally get far too much credit and/or blame for our fortunes, but they can certainly exacerbate existing problems. And our political class has certainly aggravated them with unbridled spending and support for policies that disincentivize work and inhibit energy production.

Wholesale prices rose 8.6% from a year ago in October, another record annual gain and the biggest spike in more than a decade. Inflation hit 6.2%, the highest rate of annualized inflation since the 1990s. Whereas once voters were promised “transitory” inflation, today, economists warn that we’ll be in this for a while.

“Reversing this trend is a top priority for me,” President Joe Biden said Nov. 10, after months of his administration’s dismissing inflation as a “high-class” and short-term predicament. There’s “nobody suggesting there’s unchecked inflation on the way — no serious economist,” the president promised a few months ago. Biden’s National Economic Council Deputy Director Brian Deese had argued that inflation was actually a good thing, and the entire administration had pushed the notion that the best prescription to alleviate inflation was more big progressive spending — part of a broader trend of Democrats saying utterly absurd things about the economy.

Democrats have seriously underestimated the frustration that voters, unable to get the things they desire nearly instantaneously, are going to feel, as people such as Jen Psaki crack jokes about supply-chain problems, “the tragedy of the treadmill that’s delayed.” What about rising prices? 











						Democrats Have Only Themselves to Blame for the Inflation Fiasco
					

It’s been quite a spectacle watching people who credit Democrats with every job created and every percentage point gained in economic growth suddenly arguing that the White House is completely p...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Appeals Court Blocks Biden’s ‘Staggeringly Overbroad’ Vaccine Mandate*



The three-judge panel in New Orleans ruled that Biden’s mandate “grossly exceeds OSHA’s statutory authority,” writing that “rather than a delicately handled scalpel, the Mandate is a one-size fits-all sledgehammer that makes hardly any attempt to account for differences in workplaces (and workers) that have more than a little bearing on workers’ varying degrees of susceptibility to the supposedly ‘grave danger’ the Mandate purports to address.”

Judges Kurt D. Engelhardt, Edith H. Jones, and Stuart Kyle Duncan said that the mandate imposed financial burdens on businesses that could potentially violate the Constitution, writing, “The Mandate imposes a financial burden upon them by deputizing their participation in OSHA’s regulatory scheme, exposes them to severe financial risk if they refuse or fail to comply, and threatens to decimate their workforces (and business prospects) by forcing unwilling employees to take their shots, take their tests, or hit the road.”

The court stayed the mandate in a ruling last Saturday, writing that there were potentially “grave statutory and constitutional issues with the Mandate.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘Build Back Better’ Would Raise Taxes On Up To 30% Of Middle Class*


The report found that in the year 2022, when looking at direct taxes only — that is, individual income taxes and payroll taxes — most American families in all income groups except the top 1% would see a tax cut. But when all of the major tax laws are taken into account, TPC reports that “roughly 20 percent to 30 percent of middle-income households would pay more in taxes in 2022.” Those increases would be small, with most low and middle-class families paying about $100 more in taxes.

However, Tax Policy Center notes that, beginning in 2023, things would begin to change.

The bill’s extension of the child tax credit would extend only through 2022. In addition, the corporate minimum tax, which TPC passes on to households by virtue of family members working for and investing in corporations, would not take effect until 2023.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Makes Energy Wildly Expensive While Trying to Sell ‘Green’ Alternatives*


The Biden administration’s energy bait and switch is as devious as it is simple, and American families need to be on guard. It works like this: First, undermine America’s domestic and affordable energy supply, which then drives up prices all across the country. Step two is forcing a total reliance on solar and wind that somehow is magically “less” expensive.

Call it the Biden two-step plan to greener failure.

For years, extreme environmentalists have been peddling falsehoods that their “green” solutions of wind and solar are more affordable. Yet, just like their apocalyptic predictions about the environment, they are constantly proven wrong. California is the poster child for adopting the green agenda, but families there are paying the highest electric rates in the continental United States. In order to pay higher electric rates than the Golden State, you have to live on islands more than 2,000 miles in the Pacific.  The plan that produced those prices is a mirror image for what Joe Biden wants for the rest of the country.


----------



## GURPS

*Missouri Utility Warns Of Blackouts As Biden Administration Considers Shutting Pipeline*


The natural gas company, which serves 1.7 million homes throughout Missouri, Alabama and Mississippi, emailed customers Wednesday that a federal review of the STL Pipeline could jeopardize their energy supply. The Federal Energy Regulatory Commission (FERC) will discuss revoking the pipeline’s permit during a Nov. 18 hearing.

“The STL Pipeline was built to support your energy needs, along with those of more than 650,000 homes and businesses in the St. Louis region,” Spire President Scott Carter wrote in the email. “Since 2019, this safe, fully operational pipeline has been bringing even more reliable and affordable natural gas to our community.”

“Unfortunately, while the STL Pipeline continues to operate today, it is now in jeopardy,” the email continued.


----------



## GURPS

*'Stephanie Antoinette'*


"The dirty little secret here, Willie, while nobody likes to pay more, on average, we have the money to do so," she said. "Household savings hit a record high over the pandemic, we didn't really have anywhere to go out and spend."







Ruhle was accused of out-of-touch thinking after she argued that unvaccinated Americans can just work from home or homeschool their children, despite studies showing that it was harder for less well-off Americans to have the ability to work from home.

"If you do not want to get vaccinated, you can work from home," she said in September. "You can home school your children. You can shop online."



 



Aren't these the same people screaming for $ 25 hr Min Wage ?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *'Stephanie Antoinette'*
> 
> 
> "The dirty little secret here, Willie, while nobody likes to pay more, on average, we have the money to do so," she said. "Household savings hit a record high over the pandemic, we didn't really have anywhere to go out and spend."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruhle was accused of out-of-touch thinking after she argued that unvaccinated Americans can just work from home or homeschool their children, despite studies showing that it was harder for less well-off Americans to have the ability to work from home.
> 
> "If you do not want to get vaccinated, you can work from home," she said in September. "You can home school your children. You can shop online."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't these the same people screaming for $ 25 hr Min Wage ?





The salary she receives allows her to work from home and pay someone to watch, teach and feed her kids.


----------



## Hijinx

She might have the money to pay more, but many people are on a fixed income, and the social security raise will be eaten up by a raise in the cost of Medicare.
Inflation is a direct cause of having a moron for President and morons in the Congress.
That is a fact that cannot be denied.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> it was harder for less well-off Americans to have the ability to work from home.
> 
> "If you do not want to get vaccinated, you can work from home


"Well, I'm off to work.  We're putting in a new drainage ditch today, but since I'm working from home, I'll be starting in the kitchen."


----------



## Sneakers

Chip shortage is getting to the point where GM will not put in heated seats as a standard, so the chips can be better used somewhere else.  Denali and Sierra models will still have heated seats.

I'm thinking it really doesn't matter because inventory is practically non-existent anyway.








						General Motors removing heated seat option due to chip shortage
					

General Motors is removing the heated seat option from several models to conserve semiconductor chips in an effort to build more complete vehicles for sale.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## GURPS

*National Economic Council Director Brian Deese - "well, no, that's not our perspective,"*




Tapper even called him out on how the White House has failed to listen to the warnings from economist Larry Summers, a fellow Democrat who held Deese's role in the Obama administration.

"Is it possible that Americans are suffering now from high prices because the Biden administration overstimulated the economy with all of this money going into the economy," Tapper asked, as he brought up Summers' warnings that the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan was a major cause for inflation and "the least responsible macroeconomic policy we have had in the last 40 years."

Deese answered "well, no, that's not our perspective," and claimed inflation will go down next year.

[clip]

Host Chuck Todd mentioned "we have an economic recovery, but inflation is now outstripping the wage gains. As you can see here, year over year, wages are up nearly 5 percent, but the inflation basically eats all of it, and then some."

*While Deese wanted to focus on topics like childcare, and why the spending bill will fix the problems, Todd wasn't having it. "None of that is going to impact inflation right now," Todd pointed out when Deese kept bringing up the supposed benefits of the bill. Todd would have preferred to talk about the labor shortage, such as with truck drivers. It went unmentioned though that a worsening factor for these labor shortages has to do with vaccine mandates the Biden administration is fighting to enforce. *


----------



## GURPS

*The Liberal Media Knows Who's to Blame for Biden's Inflation Crisis*









You're attacking the American family for…buying milk. And then, there's this insane pivot that the inflation crisis is good, that the economy is actually booming, and that this could be a good thing since Europe doesn't consume as much. That doesn't work for most Americans. In fact, it's a narrative that is classically tailored to the wealthiest and most privileged in America: White college-educated and urban-based liberals. 

No one thinks like this outside of the cities. No one. People need to eat. People need food shelves stocked. Americans drink milk. Not everyone (most Americans cannot) afford the vegan, all-organic white woman nonsense that liberal America wants all of us to adapt on a widespread basis. The beyond meat crap—everything is just not feasible. It's also an elitist activity. It's "first-world problems" for sure regarding red meat consumption. It's truly a privilege to be vegetarian when most of the world would die of starvation without eating animals.

So, yes—bash the three-fourths of the country for going to the grocery store. That'll win more votes. That'll save the Democratic majority in Congress. That'll really fix the Democrats' ongoing issue with connecting to people who aren't like them. And I don't know if they notice this, but most of the country isn't like them. They're the minority, and that will always remain because we're not a nation founded by communists. The rigidity of white liberals is beyond absurd, and if you don't agree with them, you're branded as a neo-Nazi.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Addresses Fuel Shortages by Banning New Oil, Gas Leases on NM Federal Land*


Fuel prices are one of the causes of the Biden inflation surge that is reducing the spending power of Americans. The price of crude oil has surged 104% over the past year, and gasoline prices have increased by over 60%. This means that people are not only paying more for their personal fuel needs, but also for other items they need to buy that require energy to manufacture and/or transport—which is basically everything.

The Biden Administration has been begging OPEC+ nations to up their oil production, hoping they will increase the market supply and lower prices. But the oil-producing cartel has rebuffed their pleas, choosing instead to stick to its own schedule and delay output increases until December.

“OPEC+ seems unwilling to use the capacity and power it has now at this critical moment of global recovery for countries around the world,” stated a National Security Council spokesperson to FOX Business.

How cruel! Can you imagine having the ability to relieve the inflation and economic pain being suffered by millions of people, yet refusing to use your power to help? What heartless governing body would do such a thing?

If you guessed the Biden Administration, you win a cigar!


----------



## GURPS

*‘Dirty little secret’: MSNBC anchor claims Americans can afford more expensive groceries*


“The dirty little secret here, Willie, while nobody likes to pay more, on average, we have the money to do so,” she told host Willie Geist.

“Household savings hit a record high over the pandemic, we didn’t really have anywhere to go out and spend.”

Inflation continued to surge last month with the Consumer Price Index, which measures a basket of goods and services as well as energy and food costs, jumping 6.2 percent in October from a year earlier, the Labor Department said Friday.

It marks the fifth straight month inflation has surged more than 5 percent, year over year, under President Biden — with prices rising more than expected.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Stephanie ought to STFU and ask the peeps that continued to work and pay their bills during the pandemic, so that the gov't could give our tax dollars out to people who didn't want to work. I personally know someone who was called back to a good paying job in construction, that was looking for any out they could find, not to have to go back to work. If I could sleep with my choices, I could've made bank.


----------



## RoseRed

PrchJrkr said:


> Stephanie ought to STFU and ask the peeps that continued to work and pay their bills during the pandemic, so that the gov't could give our tax dollars out to people who didn't want to work. I personally know someone who was called back to a good paying job in construction, that was looking for any out they could find, not to have to go back to work. If I could sleep with my choices, I could've made bank.



I too have worked through the pandemic.  And what savings I do have, should not have to off-set the inflation that has been pushed to deplete my resources.


----------



## herb749

PrchJrkr said:


> Stephanie ought to STFU and ask the peeps that continued to work and pay their bills during the pandemic, so that the gov't could give our tax dollars out to people who didn't want to work. I personally know someone who was called back to a good paying job in construction, that was looking for any out they could find, not to have to go back to work. If I could sleep with my choices, I could've made bank.




Tone deaf should apply to this woman .


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Don't forget the over 42 million people that got a 25% increase from FJB in their SNAP, (aka, food stamps), EBT grocery spending card. Doubt they are complaining. I fact, I bet some of them are eating a good thick rib-eye steak tonight.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> *The Liberal Media Knows Who's to Blame for Biden's Inflation Crisis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attacking the American family for…buying milk. And then, there's this insane pivot that the inflation crisis is good, that the economy is actually booming, and that this could be a good thing since Europe doesn't consume as much. That doesn't work for most Americans. In fact, it's a narrative that is classically tailored to the wealthiest and most privileged in America: White college-educated and urban-based liberals.
> 
> No one thinks like this outside of the cities. No one. People need to eat. People need food shelves stocked. Americans drink milk. Not everyone (most Americans cannot) afford the vegan, all-organic white woman nonsense that liberal America wants all of us to adapt on a widespread basis. The beyond meat crap—everything is just not feasible. It's also an elitist activity. It's "first-world problems" for sure regarding red meat consumption. It's truly a privilege to be vegetarian when most of the world would die of starvation without eating animals.
> 
> So, yes—bash the three-fourths of the country for going to the grocery store. That'll win more votes. That'll save the Democratic majority in Congress. That'll really fix the Democrats' ongoing issue with connecting to people who aren't like them. And I don't know if they notice this, but most of the country isn't like them. They're the minority, and that will always remain because we're not a nation founded by communists. The rigidity of white liberals is beyond absurd, and if you don't agree with them, you're branded as a neo-Nazi.



What a total crock. I've always been amazed at the scope of stock in every type of Norwegian supermarket and "Walmart-equivalnet" chain superstores.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> What a total crock. I've always been amazed at the scope of stock in every type of Norwegian supermarket and "Walmart-equivalnet" chain superstores.


What's the weather like in Norway? Don't they have like 43 hours of summer?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Handlers Activate Hideout Plan for POTUS for Reason That Should Concern Everyone*



Such has been the case this week, where the so-called traditional “Three Amigos” press conference with Biden, Canada’s Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, and Mexico’s President Andrés Manuel López Obrador – which originally was scheduled for tomorrow in DC, per White House press secretary Jen Psaki last week – has been scrapped because Biden made a series of blunders in the span of 24-hours Tuesday that have staffers behind the scenes struggling to correct the record. Instead, there will be “pool sprays,” which as we’ve seen in the past often consist of Biden pretending not to hear a shouted question as he walks out of the room:



> Biden, who turns 79 on Saturday, is known for going off-script and on Tuesday made imprecise remarks on Taiwan, the 2020 Olympics and his selection of a Federal Reserve chairman, forcing a mop-up operation by his spokespeople.
> […]
> Justin Sink, a reporter for Bloomberg News, pressed [White House deputy press secretary Chris] Meagher on the reason for the change of plans. Pool sprays sometimes — but not always — feature questions from reporters. For example, Biden declined to take questions at a September pool spray in the Oval Office with UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson, even though the visiting leader chose to answer queries.
> “If Jen said that this is going to happen and there’s long-standing precedent of this happening and the most recent data point is yesterday where you guys had to clean up not only this Olympic comment, but his comment on the timing for the Fed and his Taiwan comment, is the worry that you don’t want the president taking questions? And if not, I think the best way to satisfy that would be to have the president out there tomorrow,” Sink said.
> Meagher deflected, saying “the president often takes questions throughout the course of the day.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden calls out GM CEO Mary Barra for not paying enough taxes in tour of HER factory - then says his multi-trillion dollar spending plan WON'T make inflation and promises Walmart and Target will have full shelves this Xmas*

*President Biden visited GM's 'Factory Zero' electric vehicle production plant in Detroit on Wednesday *
*But he took a swipe at his host as he said big corporations and millionaires had to pay their fair share of tax*
*'Guess what? They ain't paying enough,' he said, before adding, 'Sorry, Mary.'*
*Chief executive Mary Barra took home $23 million last year - 200 times the median income of its workers*
*Biden also took a spin in a new electric Hummer vehicle as he pushed the benefits of zero-emissions vehicles*
*He was there to celebrate his trillion dollar infrastructure bill which includes provisions for charging stations*
*And he used his speech to again insist that his huge spending plans will not drive up inflation further *


----------



## GURPS

*Nursing homes warn Build Back Better could have 'devastating impact' on labor shortages and force closures*



The nation’s largest nursing home association is sounding the alarm on President Biden’s social spending package, saying it could have a "devastating impact" and force thousands of long-term care facilities to limit admissions or close their doors. 

The American Health Care Association and National Center for Assisted Living (AHCA/NCAL), which represents over 14,000 facilities housing millions of elderly individuals, said long-felt labor shortages in the industry will be exacerbated by two measures included in the Build Back Better plan.

One provision would require a registered nurse (RN) to be on hand 24 hours a day – a policy that officials say they have advocated for but need assistance to accomplish. 

"We strongly support having an RN on staff in nursing homes 24-hours a day, as we originally proposed in our reform agenda earlier this year," AHCA/NCAL President and CEO Mark Parkinson said in a statement provided to Fox News. "However, current data shows that the nursing homes are facing the worst job loss among all health care providers."

"We’ve lost 221,000 jobs since the beginning of the pandemic, and recovery is a long way away," he added.


----------



## GURPS

*NYT contributor says inflation panic is 'driven by rich people flipping their s---' over devalued assets*


"All the stuff you see about inflation in the news is driven by rich people flipping their crap because their parasitic assets aren’t doing as well as they’d like and they’re scared that unemployment benefits + stimmy checks + 15 minimum wage + labor shortage is why [just my thoughts]"

Jeong, a former Times editorial board member whose LinkedIn profile says she is currently an "editorial writer' for the paper, insisted it was "not me starting s--- on purpose with the inflation hysterics."












Jeong’s Twitter feed was filled with a host of messages that could be construed as racist and offensive. She compared "dumbass f-----g white people" to dogs, said that "old white men" were "lemmings," opined that white people would "go extinct soon," and used the hashtag #CancelWhitePeople.

"Are white people genetically predisposed to burn faster in the sun, thus logically being only fit to live underground like groveling goblins," she wrote in 2014 before adding a paragraph claiming that "whiteness" resulted in being "awful."


----------



## GURPS

*The Biden Administration Just Forced Every American Town To Host Illegal Immigrants* 


The Biden administration recently turned nearly every community in America into an illegal alien sanctuary.

Under a new policy, federal immigration law enforcement is now largely prohibited from arresting criminal aliens in your neighborhood if you live near a playground, a recreation center, a school, a place of worship or religious study, a location that offers vaccinations (such as a pharmacy), a community-based organization, any location that hosts weddings (such as a civic center, hotel, or park), any location with a school bus stop, any place “where children gather,” and many more places that are common to most towns.

The scope is virtually limitless and prohibits all of the authorities of U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) and U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP), such as “arrests, civil apprehensions, searches, inspections, seizures, service of charging documents or subpoenas, interviews, and immigration enforcement surveillance.”


----------



## Hijinx

WHY?  That is the question.
Why are the borders open.
Why are gas prices so high.
Why are we teaching CRT to our military .
Why are we passing trillion dollars bills

So many Why's.
Is there an agenda at work here?  I think so.
What is that agenda?   I don't know but it aint good.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden gets a close shave from Occam's razor*




And now, because everyone notices and dislikes rising pump prices, Biden wants to persuade us saps to disregard Occam’s razor and believe corporate baddies are to blame, not his mismanagement and cheek-by-jowl adherence to the Left’s anti-energy agenda.

The reality is that Biden and his minions have waged war on domestic energy producers since his first day as president. Even now, he is doing his best to foist a comptroller of the currency onto the nation who explicitly calls for the ruin of oil companies, saying she wants them to “go bankrupt.”

Prices are soaring because demand outstrips supply, and several of the reasons can be laid at Biden’s door. He’s weakened the supply chain, discouraged domestic production in part by raising costs, and failed to persuade Russia, the Saudis, and others to bail him out with more output. (He begged them to increase production — another national embarrassment — which would substitute dirty overseas output for the world’s most regulated and cleanest production here at home. So much for concern about greenhouse gas emissions).

The problem for Biden is that sleight of hand, extra PR, and frantic communication efforts don’t fix underlying problems, as the _Washington Examiner's_ Byron York recently noted . The administration can spin like a dreidel — goodness knows, it’s trying — but spin doesn’t change the facts.

Obscuring the real causes of rising prices won’t make prices come down or people feel them less. Saying inflation is a luxury concern and anyway is only temporary won’t make it so. Saying another $4 trillion of spending, much of it with borrowed money, will reduce price acceleration won’t achieve that end.


----------



## GURPS

*Texas Hospital Faces Closure Over COVID-19 Vaccine Mandate: CEO*


If the mandate goes through, Brownfield Regional Medical Center CEO Jerry Jasper said that “20 percent of my, probably 20 to 25 percent of my staff will have to go away if that’s the case,” reported KCBD. Losing those workers, he said, would likely cause his hospital to shut down, and losing Medicare and Medicaid money isn’t an option either.

A White House stipulates that healthcare workers who work at hospitals and facilities that receive either Medicaid or Medicare funds will have to get the COVID-19 vaccine.

“It’s huge in our rural community as all the other rural communities. We all have high poverty levels and stuff like that, so a lot of Medicaid usage in our communities and stuff like that,” Jasper remarked to the station.

Another local hospital executive said that the mandate echoed Jasper’s sentiments.

“Well, it would be devastating for the community, frankly. We have a large percentage of our revenue that comes from Medicare, Medicaid, and those kinds of products,” Larry Gray, the CEO of the Seminole Hospital District, told the station.

While Gray said he encourages vaccines, mandates don’t work.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Mandates are nuts, but people asked for it when they elected this Looney Tunes Emeffer.
Elections do have consequences.


----------



## GURPS

“The spending is unsustainable. As Margaret Thatcher said, at some point, you run out of other people’s money,” Rep. Nicole Malliotakis (R-Staten Island, Brooklyn) said.

Malliotakis also derided the massive spending plan — which narrowly passed the House on Friday morning over unified GOP opposition — as the “Build Back Broke bill” and a “Democratic socialist spending spree.”

“The short-term impacts will be inflation and a higher cost of living — and the longer-term impact will be tax increases on the middle class,” she said.

“It is a destructive bill that will crush the middle class and hard-working Americans.”


----------



## GURPS

*3 warning signs for Biden’s green-energy revolution*


*Nobody is preparing consumers for these challenges. *While touting the benefits of green energy, nobody is telling consumers there will be a cost to them: in dollars, convenience, or preference. But there will be a cost. Green energy is cost-equivalent with fossil fuels in some places now, but often because natural gas provides a ready backup when renewables like wind and solar aren’t available. Without that backup, renewables would be costlier and unreliable.

In some areas, the transition to green energy might go smoothly. But in other areas it won’t, and it's clear at this point that small-scale setbacks or outright lies that spread in the bogusphere can take on outsized importance and wreck public attitudes toward something new. This reality needs to be part of a transition plan, too.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Un-American’: Republican State Financial Officers Call For Banks To Stop Catering To Biden’s Coal and Oil Policies*


Fourteen Republican state treasurers signed on, including the treasures of Arizona, Arkansas, and Alabama. The Republican comptroller of Texas and Utah state auditor also signed on to the letter.

The letter specifically called out the Biden administration’s efforts to move toward the end of the coal and oil industries.

“The Biden Administration has resumed these attacks by attempting to ban energy exploration on public lands and reportedly pressuring U.S. banks and financial institutions to limit, encumber, or outright refuse financing for traditional energy production companies,” the financial officers wrote.

They also cited Biden’s plan to stop financing traditional energy projects internationally. The Republicans argued that this move aided “Chinese interests” and led the U.S to be dependent on other countries for energy.

The letter continues, “For the reasons stated above, we will each take concrete steps within our respective authority to select financial institutions that support a free market and are not engaged in harmful fossil fuel industry boycotts for our states’ financial services contracts.”

One step mentioned was that certain states will make sure that banks they are working with will not be boycotting the oil and gas industry.



*Fifteen States Respond to ‘Woke Capitalism,’ Threaten to Cut Off Banks That Refuse to Service Coal, Oil Industries*

The letter puts the financial institutions that have “adopted policies aimed at diminishing a large portion of our states’ revenue” on notice, saying the banks have “a major conflict of interest against holding, maintaining, or managing those funds.”

“This is not really a boycott,” Moore told National Review. “I’m a market participant and I’m exercising my preference not to work with these banks.”

The financial officers say they will take “concrete steps” within their authority to select financial institutions that “support a free market and are not engaged in harmful fossil fuel industry boycotts for our states’ financial service contracts.”

Moore said the treasurers “want banks to go back to being banks and not instruments of this woke agenda,” adding that “woke capitalism” is “nonsense.”


----------



## GURPS

*Government agencies tell Americans: Downsize Thanksgiving, mask up around family if not vaxxed*



Los Angeles County Public Health is advising people to avoid traveling if unvaccinated, see as few other families as possible, and mask up around people from different households. 

"Keep your gathering small. Avoid mixing with many different families," it says in its official Thanksgiving COVID guidance. "Don’t be afraid to ask about people’s vaccination status and recent risks before joining a Thanksgiving gathering."

"Wear face masks when gathering indoors with people not from your household, except when eating and drinking." the Los Angeles County guidance continues. "Bring a mask to wear outside if the gathering is crowded, especially with people who are unvaccinated or are at increased risk of severe disease."


----------



## GURPS

*Elizabeth Warren Is Trying To Blame Inflation on 'Price Gouging.' Don't Buy It.*


"Chevron, Exxon have doubled their profits. This isn't about inflation, this is about price gouging for these guys," Warren said as host Joy Reid nodded along. While Republicans are trying to score political points by talking about inflation, Warren says, the "oil companies say 'I think it's just another opportunity to make profits' and we need to call them out on that."

Warren is probably right that successful multinational corporations like oil companies do respond to shifts in the economy by finding ways to turn a profit. Because, well, that's what they have to do to keep being successful multinational companies. There's hardly anything shadowy or suspicious about that. You can put gas in your car this morning because oil companies are making a profit, whether Warren approves or not.

The price-gouging claim, however, is just wildly off base and smacks of political desperation. For months, Democrats claimed that dumping trillions of dollars into the economy during the COVID-19 pandemic—in the form of direct payments, expanded unemployment benefits, and other spending—would not trigger inflation. Then they claimed inflation was transitory. Months later, it now looks like significant inflation will continue well into next year, so a scapegoat must be found.

But Warren's claim that oil companies are jacking up prices to turn a bigger profit doesn't stand up to even the slightest scrutiny.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Will Require Canadian Truck Drivers Get Vaccinated To Cross Border*


“A senior administration official said the requirement, which the White House previewed in October, brings the rules for essential travelers in line with those that took effect earlier this month for leisure travelers, when the U.S. reopened its borders to fully vaccinated individuals,” the Star-Tribune reported.

The Biden administration had originally scheduled the vaccination requirement for November 8 but then pushed the deadline back.
On October 29, Biden’s Department of Homeland Security announced:


> _Starting November 8, when arriving at a U.S. land POE or ferry terminal, non-citizen travelers should be prepared to (1) provide proof of COVID-19 vaccination, as outlined on the Centers for Disease Control (CDC)website; and (2) verbally attest to their reason for travel and COVID-19 vaccination status during a border inspection.
> Any non-citizen attempting to enter the United States through illegal means or without appropriate documentation may be subject to expulsion or removal. Travelers arriving at a U.S. land POE or ferry terminal should be prepared to present any other relevant documents as requested by a CBP Officer._


----------



## GURPS

*Liberal college professor suggests Biden 'declare war' on Republicans, compares them to Civil War slaveholders*


"The Atlantic" article, authored by contributor Molly Jong-Fast, argued that Biden was facing problems controlling the "narrative" around his presidency and needed "an enemy" to absorb American's anger, which has been translating to his increasingly low approval rating.

Jong-Fast cited Richardson's claim that a focus on going after Republican "authoritarians threatening our democracy" would be like former President Abraham Lincoln going after southern slaveholders in the Civil War.

"To improve Biden’s popularity, earnest consultants might tell him to work on the fundamentals. But the fundamentals are actually good: The economy is getting better. Americans have both cash and jobs," Jong-Fast wrote. "The disconnect between the facts and the polls suggests that Biden’s true problem is a narrative one. Specifically, he doesn’t have an enemy, a punching bag to absorb Americans’ anger (rational or irrational)."

"If Biden needs to unite voters, whom should he unite them against?" she added. "Boston College professor Heather Cox Richardson told me, ‘Biden could easily declare war on the authoritarians threatening our democracy, much the same as Abraham Lincoln did when he pulled northerners together to stand against the slaveholders.’ That is, he could spend more time trying to direct Americans’ attention to the threat posed by the Trump-directed Republican Party, which is consolidating power at the state level and turning against democracy in large numbers."



These people are psychotic The Authoritarian is IN THE WHITE HOUSE


----------



## GURPS

*Build Back Better’s climate pork will benefit the rich — but not the environment*


The bulk of the Build Back Better bill, on the other hand, consists of large tax credits and subsidies for special interests with marginal benefits — and, incredibly, still more tax breaks for the affluent on top of the reinstatement of the state and local tax deduction that will deliver more than 90 percent of its benefits to the top 1 percent of income earners.

About $300 billion of BBB goes to tax credits and subsidies for wind and solar power, plus a tax credit of up to $12,500 for buying an electric car — up from the existing $7,500 tax credit that has been limited to just 200,000 cars a year.

But there are two catches. Several studies have shown that this tax credit, which dates back to the Obama years, overwhelmingly goes to people in the top 5 percent of the income scale, so BBB is going to impose an income limit of $500,000 for a married couple. Even if the dreaded top 1 percent can no longer get their electric car — often the fourth or fifth vehicle in their garage — subsidized by taxpayers, the credit will still flow mostly to affluent Americans.

Second, the full $12,500 tax credit will only be available for _union-built_ electric cars, which cuts out nonunion Tesla, Toyota and Honda. Democrats place a higher priority on rewarding their union friends than maximizing the number of electric cars on the road.

The other pure froth in BBB is a 300,000-person Civilian Climate Corps, an homage to the New Deal Civilian Conservation Corps. What the Climate Corps will do, how young people will be selected and how much will be spent on it (as much as $10 billion perhaps) are still vague, and labor unions are unenthusiastic. It seems the only purpose of this CCC is to give the Green New Deal the texture and feel of the old New Deal. This is just one sign of the unseriousness of the climate and energy provisions of BBB.


----------



## GURPS

*School staff shortages nationwide could lead to changes in vaccine mandates*


According to a survey conducted in October by the EdWeek Research Center, just 5% of administrators reported not experiencing staffing shortages, while 45% consider their district’s shortages as "very severe" or "severe." Labor Department data shows that in September alone, 30,000 public school teachers handed in their notices.

"The fact that we’re short-staffed means that teachers are having to extend their day well past the normal workday, and that becomes an untenable situation," said Jennifer Martin, president of the Montgomery County Education Association.

Martin, who is also an English teacher, told Fox News that she fears lingering COVID-19 stressors are forcing the profession she loves into a "Great Resignation." 

"If you want to have a job that gives you work-life balance that pays well and where you're respected for your professionalism. Right now, it's pretty much a question as to whether that's something you can have as an educator," she said.


----------



## GURPS

*MSNBC's Stephanie Ruhle rips Dollar Tree for blaming price hikes on inflation: They don't 'NEED' to do this*


"For 35 years, Dollar Tree has managed through inflationary periods to maintain the everything-for-one-dollar philosophy that distinguished Dollar Tree and made it one of the most successful retail concepts for three decades," the company said in a press release on Tuesday. "However, as detailed in its September announcement, the Company believes this is the appropriate time to shift away from the constraints of the $1.00 price point in order to continue offering extreme value to customers. This decision is permanent and is not a reaction to short-term or transitory market conditions."

In a statement, Dollar Tree executive Michael Witynski said the change would give the company "greater flexibility to manage the overall business, especially in a volatile, inflationary environment."  

Ruhle, however, isn't buying the suggestion that the current inflation conditions play a role in the price hikes. 

"Let's be clear, Dollar Tree does not NEED to raise prices," Ruhle tweeted Wednesday. "Their biz is KILLIN it- $1,230,000,000 in profits CEO pay $10MM."

"DollarTree is raising prices because they CAN- not bc they need to. It is a choice of how to share the benefits of their scale To customers? To employees? To shareholders? To mgmt?" she added.












						Financial Results
					






					www.dollartreeinfo.com
				





*Dollar Tree, Inc. (DLTR)*


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> *Liberal college professor suggests Biden 'declare war' on Republicans, compares them to Civil War slaveholders*
> 
> 
> "The Atlantic" article, authored by contributor Molly Jong-Fast, argued that Biden was facing problems controlling the "narrative" around his presidency and needed "an enemy" to absorb American's anger, which has been translating to his increasingly low approval rating.
> 
> Jong-Fast cited Richardson's claim that a focus on going after Republican "authoritarians threatening our democracy" would be like former President Abraham Lincoln going after southern slaveholders in the Civil War.
> 
> "To improve Biden’s popularity, earnest consultants might tell him to work on the fundamentals. But the fundamentals are actually good: The economy is getting better. Americans have both cash and jobs," Jong-Fast wrote. "The disconnect between the facts and the polls suggests that Biden’s true problem is a narrative one. Specifically, he doesn’t have an enemy, a punching bag to absorb Americans’ anger (rational or irrational)."
> 
> "If Biden needs to unite voters, whom should he unite them against?" she added. "Boston College professor Heather Cox Richardson told me, ‘Biden could easily declare war on the authoritarians threatening our democracy, much the same as Abraham Lincoln did when he pulled northerners together to stand against the slaveholders.’ That is, he could spend more time trying to direct Americans’ attention to the threat posed by the Trump-directed Republican Party, which is consolidating power at the state level and turning against democracy in large numbers."
> 
> 
> 
> These people are psychotic The Authoritarian is IN THE WHITE HOUSE


I stopped reading at "The Atlantic."


----------



## GURPS

*‘That Alone Is Not Enough’: Biden, Harris Push Racial Justice After 3 Convicted For Killing Ahmaud Arbery*


In a statement, Biden said that the killing was “a devastating reminder of how far we have to go in the fight for racial justice in this country” and that the three men being convicted was “not enough”:


> _Ahmaud Arbery’s killing – witnessed by the world on video – is a devastating reminder of how far we have to go in the fight for racial justice in this country. Mr. Arbery should be here today, celebrating the holidays with his mother, Wanda Cooper Jones, and his father, Marcus Arbery. Nothing can bring Mr. Arbery back to his family and to his community, but the verdict ensures that those who committed this horrible crime will be punished.
> While the guilty verdicts reflect our justice system doing its job, that alone is not enough. Instead, we must recommit ourselves to building a future of unity and shared strength, where no one fears violence because of the color of their skin. My administration will continue to do the hard work to ensure that equal justice under law is not just a phrase emblazoned in stone above the Supreme Court, but a reality for all Americans._


----------



## GURPS

BOOM!!! Sen. Graham GRILLS Mayorkas.... Ends His Career In ONE Sentence | BOOM!!! Sen. Graham GRILLS Mayorkas.... Ends His Career In ONE Sentence | By Jordan Rachel | Facebook
					

1.2M views, 1.7K likes, 145 loves, 538 comments, 642 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Jordan Rachel: BOOM!!! Sen. Graham GRILLS Mayorkas.... Ends His Career In ONE Sentence




					fb.watch


----------



## GURPS

After releasing oil from the SPR to lower energy prices, the Biden administration moves to increase energy prices
					

You can't make this up.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS

*Former FDA Head Gottlieb: Biden’s Omicron Travel Ban ‘Counterproductive’*


“Of note: The 4 cases of new variant identified in Botswana were incidentally detected in well people tested before air travel, and South African Medical Association chief said – so far – symptoms seen are ‘mostly mild symptoms, and we haven’t seen a spike in hospital admissions,’” Gottlieb wrote in a Twitter thread about the new variant Friday.

His tweet was accompanied by screenshots of two news reports explaining that the novel variant allegedly originated in Botswana. The reports noted that there were currently only six cases in the country, and the new variant reportedly came from a person who was immunocompromised due to an HIV infection. The reports also said that there had been a spike in COVID cases, but not in hospitalizations.

“Good world is more organized; taking new variant seriously, with coordinated effort to investigate,” he continued. “It’s counterproductive in short and long run, however, to impose harsh travel restrictions on affected countries; hurting current containment efforts, discouraging future sharing.”


----------



## GURPS

This Might Be The Best Grilling Session I've Ever Seen..... | This might be the best grilling session I've ever seen..... | By Jordan Rachel | Facebook
					

935K views, 1.7K likes, 180 loves, 349 comments, 721 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Jordan Rachel: This might be the best grilling session I've ever seen.....




					fb.watch


----------



## DaSDGuy

Just another peaceful protest in bidet's America:









						Portland Rioters Storm Justice Center, Attack Deputies With Urine And Projectiles - The Police Tribune
					

Portland, OR – Hundreds of rioters descended on downtown Portland over the weekend and proceeded to smash windows, hurl objects at police, and discuss plans to burn down the Multnomah County Justice Center. The chaos began at approximately 7 p.m. on Nov. 19, when a motorist called the Portland...




					policetribune.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Biden's, our, America ran by, ... "American Jewry". Taken from a very reliable and credible source of news I might say.

*All the Jews Biden has tapped for top roles in his new administration*









						All the Jews Biden has tapped for top roles in his new administration
					

From secretary of state to attorney general, a diverse cross-section of American Jewry is set to fill seats at the incoming president's Cabinet table and elsewhere in government




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

Why can't something like *this *happen to me?


----------



## TPD

PrchJrkr said:


> Why can't something like *this *happen to me?


Well for $48,000 she can be yours!


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Blunder Could Send Oil Prices To $100*


Energy analysts warned that a release of SPR may not have the desired effect. They explained that however many barrels the U.S. or its partners in Asia and the UK release, OPEC could withhold more and for longer. They explained that the SPR crude is sour, and refiners don't like it because it needs additional processing to reduce the sulfur content—a process that requires natural gas, which is also expensive currently. These explanations fell on deaf but determined ears. Now, analysts are warning about $100 Brent.

"It's not going to work simply because the strategic petroleum reserve — any country's strategic petroleum reserve is not there to try to manipulate price," said Stephen Schork, editor of the Schork Report, speaking to CNBC earlier this week. "There's a considerable amount of bets out there that we will see $100 a barrel oil," he added.

John Kilduff of Again Capital put it even more bluntly: "The battle lines are being drawn," he told Bloomberg this week.  "Certainly, OPEC and the Saudis can win this in that they are holding all the cards. They can keep more oil off the market than a SPR release can put on the market. If you see WTI get under $70, then I would expect a response from OPEC+."


----------



## GURPS

*Chuck Todd Remembers When Joe Biden Declared Independence From COVID-19*


Chuck Todd, host of _Meet the Press_, took a turn being a guest on NBC’s _Sunday Today_. Todd is very concerned about the new COVID-19 variant impacting President Joe Biden’s political appeal. Honestly, if four people in Botswana having a cold and some people in South Africa experiencing fatigue and a mild cough are enough to torpedo your legacy, you never had one.


Host Willie Geist framed the issue for Todd, saying,


> “So, the president took a few days off there in Nantucket and he comes back to this big legislative fight over the social spending package that passed through the House. Now that big mountain to climb in the Senate. And this new variant, we should underline what the doctors and the scientists are saying. We don’t know much about it yet. No documented cases in the United States, maybe we get lucky. We hope that it passes. But, it’s a reminder that COVID is with us and with this president while he tries to get other things done.”


There is so much wrong with this intro. First of all, health officials in Botswana and South Africa say the new variant, Omicron, is causing no symptoms or mild symptoms. Dr. Angelique Coetzee, a board member of the South African Medical Association, told _The Telegraph_:


> “It presents mild disease with symptoms being sore muscles and tiredness for a day or two not feeling well,” Coetzee explained. “So far, we have detected that those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough. There are no prominent symptoms. Of those infected some are currently being treated at home.”


The Botswana Ministry of Health and Wellness also noted that the four cases detected were incidental testing for air travel. The travelers had no symptoms, and their contacts tested negative. What we do know is that the spike protein has undergone over 30 mutations.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Could Release More Oil From Strategic Reserves, Even Though First Release Didn’t Move Gas Prices*


According to the United States Energy Information Administration, however, the United States consumed roughly 18.19 million barrels of petroleum per day in 2020 — meaning that the release of 50 million barrels would only equate to 2.5 days’ worth of consumption. As Reuters explained, “Analysts have warned an SPR release would only produce a short-term effect in the market, as it would not increase U.S. production capacity.”

Nevertheless, Democratic leadership — including Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) — praised the President’s move.

“President Biden’s announcement is good news for American families and will strengthen our economy,” he said. “Tapping the SPR will provide much-needed temporary relief at the pump and will signal to OPEC that they cannot recklessly manipulate supply to artificially inflate gas prices. Of course, the only long-term solution to rising gas prices is to continue our march to eliminate our dependence on fossil fuels and create a robust green energy economy.”


----------



## kom526

GURPS said:


> “It presents mild disease with symptoms being sore muscles and tiredness for a day or two not feeling well,” Coetzee explained. “So far, we have detected that those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough. There are no prominent symptoms. Of those infected some are currently being treated at home.”


So basically an over 50 hangover.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden's Dirty Little Secret: He Wants Higher Gasoline Prices*


They _want_ high oil and gas prices. The Biden master plan is for American oil and gas production and consumption to go to zero over the next 15 to 20 years. How do you achieve that goal? By making oil and gas so expensive and so unavailable that Americans are forced to use alternatives.
In other words, the fact that gasoline is roughly $1.25 more expensive per gallon today under Biden than it was a year ago under former President Donald Trump didn't happen by accident. This was not a result of a natural disaster, such as a hurricane, that could knock out our oil facilities. This was by design.

The left believes that they can change the temperature of the planet by forcing American energy companies to produce less oil and to force Americans to use less of it. How do you get people to buy _less_ of something? You raise its price. This is basic high-school introductory economics.

Some on the Biden team have inadvertently admitted this. Cornell University professor Saule Omarova, a high-ranking Biden nominee for one of the country's leading regulatory agencies, said she wants to "bankrupt" U.S. oil, gas and coal companies -- and apparently has no problem putting roughly five million Americans into unemployment lines. Biden's appointee to be vice chairman of the Federal Reserve Board, Lael Brainard, was asked at a congressional hearing recently if she thought high gas prices were a problem. She hemmed and hawed and refused to answer with a simple "yes." Instead, she explained that this is a "complicated" issue. How is this complicated?


----------



## Kyle

It's not much of a secret.


----------



## HemiHauler

We who have a sizable equity stake in our domestic shale industry want gas prices higher as well. Because that means crude is high and the higher crude is, the more profitable the domestic shale industry is.

Thanks Donald Trump!!! For all his faults, and there are many, starting the upward run on crude was the best gift he could have given us.


----------



## GregV814

Double H: loudly demonstrating so eloquently proficient that he knows so little. _Aristotle_


----------



## GURPS

*CNBC's Cramer: "This Charade Must End, The Government Must Require Vaccination"*


JIM CRAMER, CNBC: With the new Omicron Variant sweeping the globe, how do we finally put an end to this pandemic? How do we save lives and get business back to normal so everybody can put dinner on the table?

Simple, the federal government needs to require vaccines, including booster shots, for everyone in America by, say, January 1st.

There are still some things that need to be done at a national level and this is one of them. But as we brace for another wave of new deaths, it’s time to admit that our government has lost the ability, or the will, to make our people do the right thing. Nobody wants to be the bad guy, so we’ve allowed a pastiche of uncoordinated health organizations to dictate an on-again, off-again series of measures that mostly just leave us baffled and confused.

We haven't centralized the issue to the point the White House seems to take responsibility. 




Cramer should stick to stock markets


----------



## Grumpy

GURPS said:


> Cramer should stick to stock markets



He is, he has stock in big pharma.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> JIM CRAMER, CNBC: With the new Omicron Variant sweeping the globe, how do we finally put an end to this pandemic? How do we save lives and get business back to normal so everybody can put dinner on the table?
> 
> Simple, the federal government needs to require vaccines, including booster shots, for everyone in America by, say, January 1st.


Too bad no one knows if the current vaccines are even effective against the new variant.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> Too bad no one knows if the current vaccines are even effective against the new variant.





I've got a Grant that says they aren't


----------



## GURPS

*CNBC Host: We Should Have Military Enforce Universal Vaccination*



On Monday, CNBC’s Jim Cramer ranted that the United States should use the military to enforce universal vaccination to “help win the war on COVID.” The “Mad Money” host also stated that unvaxxed Americans should have to make their argument before a court as to why they should have “conscientious objector” status and be allowed to forgo COVID-19 vaccination.

He went on, this time blaming “antivaxxers” for the continued COVID-19 crisis, as the White House would categorize it. He said:


> _Even as a vocal, anti-vax minority is always grabbing the mic, this charade must end. The government must require vaccinations. Not of this group or that group, not company by company, not cruise ship by cruise ship, or airline by airline or governor by governor. The buck stops at the White House._


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Washington Post mocks DCCC's tweet on gas prices: 'might be the worst defense of the Biden administration yet'*


Bump referred to a wildly misleading chart posted on Twitter by the DCCC that praised Biden for lowering gas prices in an effort to quell the widespread frustration over skyrocketing prices at the pump under his presidency.

"Thanks, @JoeBiden," the DCCC’s official account posted along with a graph that had no start date showing gas prices going down by two cents from November 22 to November 29. 

Critics immediately pounced on the graphic, with several Twitter users speculating whether it was satire. 

Bump called it possibly "the worst defense of the Biden administration yet," pointing out that "Since Biden took office, the price of gas has risen more than a dollar on this same measure." 

"You’re not helping, DCCC," he said.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*50,000 Records Went Missing From Illegal Immigrant Data To Produce False Impression Backlog Was Shrinking*


The disappearance of 50,000 asylum files allowed the Biden administration to “falsely report that its asylum backlog had been reduced this past year when in fact it had markedly grown,” the Transactional Records Access Clearinghouse (TRAC), which is affiliated with Syracuse University, said Thursday.

This and other problems with the data mean that Americans cannot know how — or if — the Biden administration is dealing with the unprecedented deluge of illegal immigrants.

“TRAC has concluded that these flaws, as detailed below, are so serious that the resulting statistics based on these data are not an accurate or reliable indicator of the quantity or characteristics of juvenile cases currently being handled by the Immigration Court,” it said. “The public should be increasingly troubled by the indifference that the Immigration Courts have shown to these issues and should push for improved transparency and accountability.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*After Blaming COVID On Trump, Media Let Biden Dodge Responsibility For Climbing Cases* 



Once upon a time, long ago, there was an American president who we were told was directly responsible for the spread of a highly contagious, airborne virus. Today, we’re told of the same virus, but with a new president, “Well, whaddya do?”

Remember when containing and depressing the coronavirus was simply a matter of nationwide testing and “contact tracing,” plus the care of a president who wasn’t Trump and who might cry on TV about the lives lost?

Under President Joe Biden, we have all of that, with the added benefit of free and unlimited vaccines. But the virus has continued to spread. We’re currently averaging just under 100,000 new cases, just under 60,000 hospitalizations, and more than 1,000 COVID-related deaths every day.

Ahead of Biden’s inauguration, new cases were in the beginning of a free fall. By late June there were roughly just 11,000 new cases each day. Now we’re averaging almost 10 times that amount.


----------



## GURPS

*'I Think You're An Angry Man': John Kennedy Directly Confronts Judicial Nominee Over Past Statements*


----------



## GURPS

*‘Index Of Personal And Economic Freedom’*





The analysis’ methodology is as follows:


> _Our index encompasses both economic and personal freedoms because the two sets of freedoms are complementary. A state scoring high in economic freedom but not in personal freedom — a hypothetical American Singapore — would not be a really free state in the way the liberal tradition understands it. Nor would a state high in personal freedom but low in economic freedom — an American Argentina — provide the liberal conditions necessary for human flourishing in the broadest sense.
> Even to economist Milton Friedman, a mere “economic freedom index” would not be a real freedom index. In his 1962 book Capitalism and Freedom, Friedman explores the connection between economic and political freedoms, finding that political freedom in the absence of economic freedom is unlikely to last. He writes, “It is a mark of the political freedom of a capitalist society that men can openly advocate and work for socialism,” while a socialist society does not permit the reverse._



In overall freedom, the top five states are:

New Hampshire
Florida
Nevada
Tennessee
South Dakota
Meanwhile, the bottom states are:

Oregon
New Jersey
California
Hawaii
New York

Because of the Cato Institute’s libertarian leanings, a small portion of the index considers policies surrounding gambling, LGBTQ ideology, marijuana, and tobacco. After filtering out these categories and focusing specifically on economic freedom, however, the top five states are Florida, Tennessee, New Hampshire, South Dakota, and Idaho; the bottom states are once again New York, Hawaii, California, Oregon, and New Jersey.

Evaluating the states in terms of regulatory freedom shows similar results. The top five states are Kansas, Nebraska, Iowa, Idaho, and Wyoming; the bottom five are California, New Jersey, New York, Maryland, and Oregon.

Earlier in 2021, the Back-to-Normal Index — a project of Moody’s Analytics and CNN Business — began to reveal that the states that avoided or quickly removed aggressive COVID-19 responses outperformed states that lingered in reopening. The economies of South Dakota and Florida were the first to return to pre-recession strength; other top states were West Virginia, Nevada, Montana, Iowa, and Arizona.


----------



## Hijinx

Our boy Hogan hated Trump and he likes to suck up to Democrats.
He will be gone soon and we will probably get a Democrat of the caliber of Camala Harris.
Incompetent ,stupid, greedy, narcissist , with nothing on his/her mind but raising taxes.

Hogan did keep our taxes down, but that's about all I give him credit for.
He lost me when he attacked the man I chose to be President.


----------



## TPD

"When a Hot Pocket costs you $10 - remember that is the build back better program." - Senator John Kennedy just now on FoxNews


----------



## Kyle

TPD said:


> "When a Hot Pocket costs you $10 - remember that is the build back better program." - Senator John Kennedy just now on FoxNews


Was just watching that


----------



## ProLifePatriot

Biden was spotted in Callaway today lol.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

Hijinx said:


> Our boy Hogan hated Trump and he likes to suck up to Democrats.
> He will be gone soon and we will probably get a Democrat of the caliber of Camala Harris.
> Incompetent ,stupid, greedy, narcissist , with nothing on his/her mind but raising taxes.
> 
> Hogan did keep our taxes down, but that's about all I give him credit for.
> He lost me when he attacked the man I chose to be President.


Hogan is nothing but a ScamdemocRAT @$$ kissing Swamp Rat and like you said, he'll probably be replaced with another Swamp Rat just as bad as he is or worse.


----------



## stgislander

ProLifePatriot said:


> Hogan is nothing but a ScamdemocRAT @$$ kissing Swamp Rat and like you said, he'll probably be replaced with another Swamp Rat just as bad as he is or worse.


If Larry is replaced with a Dem, it will definitely be worse.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s ‘Covid-19 Winter Plan’ Ignores Science*

In addition to the strange push to vaccinate school children, foist booster shots on the fully vaccinated and the counterproductive travel bans, Biden’s plan encourages businesses to ignore the legal defeats his various vaccination mandates have encountered: “The President will call on businesses to move forward expeditiously with requiring their workers to get vaccinated or tested weekly.” This won’t slow the spread of the virus—the vaccinated can contract and spread COVID-19—but it will further distort an already-disrupted job market. According to a recent Kaiser Family Foundation poll, “More than a third (37%) of unvaccinated workers (5% of adults overall) say they would leave their job if their employer required them to get a vaccine or get tested weekly.”

It has by now become obvious to all but the willfully blind that neither the President nor any of his “expert” advisors has a clue how to fulfill Biden’s 2020 promise to the voters that he would end the pandemic if elected. Moreover, the ridiculous “COVID-19 Winter Plan” highlights how little they have learned during the subsequent year. Consequently, public approval concerning Biden’s handling of the issue has plummeted and it is unlikely to recover. This will, in turn, render next year’s midterm environment even more brutal for the Democrats than is already expected. And, if the White House and congressional Democrats attempt to save themselves by fomenting fear pursuant to the Omicron variant, public reaction will not be kind. The voters are on to them, and they have had enough.


----------



## Kyle

Biden Administration Celebrates Creating 2 Whole Jobs


WASHINGTON, D.C.—Members of the Biden Administration were in high spirits and celebrating the nation’s burgeoning economy after the November jobs report showed an astounding growth of two whole jobs. 

“That’s TWICE as many jobs as we expected to create, double the jobs. DOUBLE. That's no joke,” said President Biden slowly, as if lost in a dream. “Republicans told me I couldn’t do it, Trump said I was a loser, Jill told me to eat all my pureed carrots, Cornpop is still talking to me right now. Shush Cornpop, quiet, you!”

Secretary of the Treasury Janet Yellen informed the press that the U.S. economy was now a raging, equitable bull, boasting that the two new jobs and two cents saved at the gas pump were all thanks to the administration’s progressive economic policies.

The two newly created jobs—Ambassador to Chinese Tech Oligarchs and Communications Go-Between for Ukrainian Oil Barons—were both filled by Hunter Biden.











						Biden Administration Celebrates Creating 2 Whole Jobs
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Members of the Biden Administration were in high spirits and celebrating the nation’s burgeoning economy after the November jobs report showed an astounding growth of two whole jobs.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161201




There are some democrats who will never admit they were wrong. The could lose every dollar they have and still not blame Biden.


----------



## GURPS

*White House Working With Reporters ‘To Reshape Coverage’ Of Economic Woes Under Biden As Approval Sinks: Report*



Democrat President Joe Biden’s administration is reportedly meeting privately behind the scenes with journalists to change the coverage it is getting on the supply chain crisis and other economic woes that have been a serious issue for Biden as his approval ratings continue to plummet.
CNN’s media newsletter reported:




> _The White House, not happy with the news media’s coverage of the supply chain and economy, has been working behind the scenes trying to reshape coverage in its favor. Senior White House and admin officials — including NEC Deputy Directors David Kamin and Bharat Ramamurti, along with Ports Envoy John Porcari — have been briefing major newsrooms over the past week, a source tells me.
> The officials have been discussing with newsrooms trends pertaining to job creation, economic growth, supply chains, and more. The basic argument that has been made: That the country’s economy is in much better shape than it was last year. I’m told the conversations have been productive, with anchors and reporters and producers getting to talk with the officials…_


----------



## GURPS

*Why is the Biden administration increasing the cost of building houses?*


The White House has declared that "President Biden is committed to using every tool available in government to produce more affordable housing supply as quickly as possible." Yet on Nov. 24, Biden's Commerce Department announced it was doubling duties on softwood lumber imported from Canada, from an average of 8.99% to 17.9%. Softwood lumber is a crucial material needed to build houses, and levying a large tax on imports only hurts the cause of expanding housing supply.

The NAHB — which represents homebuilders, which, naturally, have an interest in low lumber prices — is unhappy with Biden's policy. "With the nation in the midst of a housing affordability crisis, the Biden administration has moved to slap a huge, unwanted tax hike on American home buyers and renters," said NAHB Chairman Chuck Fowke in a statement. "This is the worst time to add needless housing costs onto the backs of hardworking American families."

This policy may be a large tax on foreign imports that increases the price of lumber, but the Biden administration stresses these aren't tariffs. *Technically, they're doubling "antidumping and countervailing duties" on lumber imported from various Canadian provinces, and the administration claims it's doing this in the name of fairness, not crude protectionism.*

"The United States' antidumping and countervailing duty (AD/CVD) laws provide U.S. businesses and workers with a transparent and internationally-accepted mechanism to seek relief from the market-distorting effects caused by unfair pricing or subsidization from a foreign trading partner," says a Commerce Department spokesperson. "AD/CVD laws are fundamentally important to a healthy global economy because they are designed to remedy the amount of unfair dumping and/or subsidization by a foreign country."




If it wasn't for double standards Progressives wouldn't not have any standards 

When Trump raised tariffs on Canadian Lumber it was a bad move, but Biden does the same thing the move is ' protectionist '


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Bogus Analogy for the Supply-Chain Crisis*


On the menu today: President Biden contends that not being able to find the Christmas presents you want is not a reflection of the supply-chain crisis; it’s just like the Cabbage Patch Kids or Beanie Babies running out in the ’90s. Meanwhile, news stories about shortages of items ranging from cream cheese to chicken tenders to auto parts to light bulbs to insulin pile up; it turns out that the backup at the ports of Long Beach and Los Angeles aren’t getting better, they’re just counting the ships differently; and it’s time to say farewell to Bob Dole. All of this is enough to drive you to drink, and two of my friends have just the book for that.


----------



## Kyle

CNN gushers over gas prices!



https://www.foxnews.com/media/cnn-gushes-gas-prices-falling-eight-cents-big-economic-relief-millions

I watchEd this earlier this morning. It was both hysterical and sickening.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden FTC alters mission statement, raising fears of ambitious anti-business agenda*


The controversial changes can be found in a draft of the FTC's strategic plan for fiscal years 2022 to 2026. The document was released last month for public comments but has thus far received little attention beyond industry groups and antitrust specialists. Feedback was due Nov. 30.

Totaling 30 pages, the proposed manifesto outlines the agency's goals and vision for the next few years, but the edits to the mission statement are what's prompting strong resistance.

The FTC's current mission statement says the agency seeks to protect "consumers and competition by preventing anti-competitive, deceptive, and unfair business practices through law enforcement, advocacy, and education without unduly burdening legitimate business activity."

However, the revised version drops the protection of "competition" from its core objectives, omits the qualifying phrase "without unduly burdening legitimate business activity," and adds "policing unfair competition."


----------



## GURPS

*Hey, That’s Weird: Media Says Strongest Economy Ever After Biden Allegedly Asks For Help Reshaping Message*


----------



## GURPS

*Don Lemon praises gas prices after Biden admin asks media for ‘favorable’ coverage*


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> *Don Lemon praises gas prices after Biden admin asks media for ‘favorable’ coverage*


Has the Don Limon countdown to firing started, or is he protected.


----------



## GURPS

*Bloomberg article mocked for suggesting Americans spend their paycheck immediately to cope with inflation*




"In a high-inflation economy, money that sits in the bank is losing value. Each day, those $100 on deposit buy a little bit less. As a result, many Argentines spend their paychecks as soon as they receive them, carting away weeks’ worth of groceries in a single shopping trip, even if some of it -- excess meat, chicken, fish -- will sit in the freezer for months," Gillespie and Doll wrote.

They added "And don’t hesitate to borrow money to finance some of those big purchases. If you can get a loan at a rate below inflation -- something that’s possible for many Americans today -- go for it. Inflation will make it easier to repay the loan in coming months and years."

Twitter users soon reacted to the idea of spending more in the middle of rising inflation rates.


----------



## Hijinx

When your money is sitting in the bank earning 0.5% and the inflation is 6% we are taking a real ass beating.

Thank you Joe Biden-------------------------------You POS.


----------



## Merlin99

Makes sense to me spend it now because it's going to be worth less tomorrow.


----------



## Clem72

Merlin99 said:


> Makes sense to me spend it now because it's going to be worth less tomorrow.



Remember what happened to toilet paper prices when everyone tried to stock up at the same time for covid? If everyone spends a ton of cash at once to hedge against inflation, prices will rise drastically. That's how you get an inflationary spiral.


----------



## Sneakers

My feeling is that if I spend it right away, I've got nothing but a lot of stuff I don't really need.  If it's in the bank, even at a very low rate of return, I still have it plus the interest, and when the inflation spiral slows down, I'll have discretionary money to spend while others are trying to play catch up in their depleted bank accounts.


----------



## Merlin99

Sneakers said:


> My feeling is that if I spend it right away, I've got nothing but a lot of stuff I don't really need.  If it's in the bank, even at a very low rate of return, I still have it plus the interest, and when the inflation spiral slows down, I'll have discretionary money to spend while others are trying to play catch up in their depleted bank accounts.


what if it's stuff needed, but no longer available


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> what if it's stuff needed, but no longer available


The argument was spending just to outrun inflation, not for necessities.

But to answer that anyway, if it's not available, I'll make do with something else or nothing.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Don Lemon praises gas prices after Biden admin asks media for ‘favorable’ coverage


I'm gonna take that $0.03 I saved on a gallon of gas and plunk it down on a new mansion in the Hamptons.


----------



## Freefaller

Hijinx said:


> They can take every flavor of Ben & Jerry's and shove them up the liberals Ben & Jerry's ass as far as I am concerned.


*Wouldn't that cause a "brain freeze"?*


----------



## GURPS

*Big Mother: Joe Biden’s War On Religious Daycares*




Proponents point out that the bill explicitly allows religious daycares to receive federal funding. “Nothing in this section shall preclude the use of such certificates for sectarian [e.g., religious] childcare services if freely chosen by the parent,” the bill says. But two of the least-discussed provisions of the bill would squeeze out faithful Christian and Jewish daycare providers from the market in favor of government-controlled (or government-obedient) childcare centers.

Much of the opposition has focused on the less important of these two provisions: The bill could be interpreted as excluding religious facilities from receiving federal funds. *“Eligible child care providers may not use funds for buildings or facilities that are used primarily for sectarian instruction or religious worship,”* it says. The ambiguous wording leaves the law’s impact open to legal interpretation. But the Supreme Court has already ruled that excluding a church “from a public benefit for which it is otherwise qualified, solely because it is a church, is odious to our Constitution” in 2017 (_Trinity Lutheran Church of Columbia Inc. v. Comer_).

The real constitutional conundrum is not that religious childcare centers will not receive federal funding but that they _will _— and that government funds come with strings that would require believers to act against their faith’s traditional moral teachings. Provisions of the Build Back Better act could require religious or church-run daycares to hire transgender or LGBT teachers. In fact, it seems Democratic lawmakers deliberately structured the bill to force this choice on churches.

[clip]

Low-income parents already receive federal childcare vouchers under the Child Care and Development Fund (CCDF). Since the federal government considers the primary recipients of these vouchers to be the _parents_, not the facilities, the laws “allow funds to follow the child to any participating child care provider the parent selects, including faith-based providers.”

*The Build Back Better Act changes all that. The BBB, in a clause added by Rep. Robert C. Scott (D-VA), would designate childcare funds as “federal financial assistance” — meaning that church- or synagogue-run daycares would have to abide by federal “nondiscrimination” policies in hiring. These include the 1964 Civil Rights Act and Title IX. Although neither law contains a word to that effect, the Supreme Court and the Biden administration have interpreted the laws as meaning that employers cannot refuse to hire homosexual or transgender employees.*


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Big Mother: Joe Biden’s War On Religious Daycares*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proponents point out that the bill explicitly allows religious daycares to receive federal funding. “Nothing in this section shall preclude the use of such certificates for sectarian [e.g., religious] childcare services if freely chosen by the parent,” the bill says. But two of the least-discussed provisions of the bill would squeeze out faithful Christian and Jewish daycare providers from the market in favor of government-controlled (or government-obedient) childcare centers.
> 
> Much of the opposition has focused on the less important of these two provisions: The bill could be interpreted as excluding religious facilities from receiving federal funds. *“Eligible child care providers may not use funds for buildings or facilities that are used primarily for sectarian instruction or religious worship,”* it says. The ambiguous wording leaves the law’s impact open to legal interpretation. But the Supreme Court has already ruled that excluding a church “from a public benefit for which it is otherwise qualified, solely because it is a church, is odious to our Constitution” in 2017 (_Trinity Lutheran Church of Columbia Inc. v. Comer_).
> 
> The real constitutional conundrum is not that religious childcare centers will not receive federal funding but that they _will _— and that government funds come with strings that would require believers to act against their faith’s traditional moral teachings. Provisions of the Build Back Better act could require religious or church-run daycares to hire transgender or LGBT teachers. In fact, it seems Democratic lawmakers deliberately structured the bill to force this choice on churches.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> Low-income parents already receive federal childcare vouchers under the Child Care and Development Fund (CCDF). Since the federal government considers the primary recipients of these vouchers to be the _parents_, not the facilities, the laws “allow funds to follow the child to any participating child care provider the parent selects, including faith-based providers.”
> 
> *The Build Back Better Act changes all that. The BBB, in a clause added by Rep. Robert C. Scott (D-VA), would designate childcare funds as “federal financial assistance” — meaning that church- or synagogue-run daycares would have to abide by federal “nondiscrimination” policies in hiring. These include the 1964 Civil Rights Act and Title IX. Although neither law contains a word to that effect, the Supreme Court and the Biden administration have interpreted the laws as meaning that employers cannot refuse to hire homosexual or transgender employees.*




This clown Robert Scott. Another Christian hater. What is it with Democrats that they hate religion.
Religion is what civilizes the world.
Without rules coming from a deity there would be no rules and anarchy would rule.

I don't care if they believe in a deity or not, but the Commandments have been around for thousands of years and they are the basis of so many laws. It is stupid to kill religion, because when it is gone evil will take over and those who killed religion will be the first to go.


----------



## GURPS

*Gas Up 58%, Meat Up 13%: Inside The Newest Record-Breaking Inflation Report*



As summarized by CNBC, the following are some of the largest consumer price jumps between November 2020 and November 2021:

Gas — 58.1%
Used vehicles — 31.4%
Hotels — 25.5%
Meat, poultry, and fish — 13.1%
Furniture and bedding — 11.8%
New vehicles — 11.1%
Domestic services — 10.2%
Jewelry — 6.7%
Electricity — 6.5%
Food — 6.1%
Apparel — 5%
Milk — 4.6%
Fruits and vegetables — 4%
According to a recent Gallup poll, American families — especially less advantaged ones — are feeling pressure from the rising prices:




> _45% of American households report that recent price increases are causing their family some degree of financial hardship. Ten percent describe it as severe hardship affecting their standard of living, while another 35% say the hardship is moderate…
> Lower-income households are most likely to have experienced financial hardship due to price increases. Seventy-one percent of those living in households making less than $40,000 a year say that recent price hikes have caused their family financial hardship. That compares with 47% of those in middle-income households and 29% in upper-income households._












						Gas Up 58%, Meat Up 13%: Inside The Newest Record-Breaking Inflation Report | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*‘What’s The Big Deal?’*


“Your vaccine mandates have suffered some setbacks in court recently,” WHIOTV 7 reporter John Bedell said. “Federal judges have halted three of those COVID vaccine mandates.”

“Are you going to back down or are you going to continue to fight those in court?” Bedell asked.

“This is a pandemic of the unvaccinated. Not the vaccinated, the unvaccinated. That’s the problem,” Biden said.  “Everybody talks about freedom about not to have a shot or have a test. Well guess what? How about patriotism? How about you make sure you’re vaccinated, so you do not spread the disease to anyone else.”

“What about that?” Biden continued. “What’s the big deal?”


----------



## GURPS

*In 2020, Biden Promised To ‘Shut Down The Virus.’ The CDC Director Just Said COVID ‘Probably’ Isn’t Going Anywhere*


“I’m going to shut down the virus, not the country,” said President Joe Biden during his presidential campaign in October 2020.

But now, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) under the Biden administration is admitting that it’s “probably true” that COVID-19 is here to stay.

CDC Director Rochelle Walensky appeared on “CBS Mornings” on Tuesday and was asked about whether we will ever be “all clear” of COVID.

“We’re going into year two, people think we’re waiting for you to sound the trumpet, say it’s all clear. We’re not really going to get an all clear are we? 
We just have to face the fact that we’re going to have to live with this, true?” asked host Gayle King.


----------



## GURPS

*Husband Of Biden Cabinet Secretary Is Top Executive At Company Backed By China’s Communist Government: Report*



“Danhua Capital, based in California but established with the financial backing of the Chinese Communist Party, is one of the main funders of PathAI, an artificial intelligence firm that employs [Commerce Secretary Gina] Raimondo’s husband, Andy Moffit, as its chief people officer,” the Washington Free Beacon reported. “A venture capital firm backed by the Chinese government is a major investor in an artificial intelligence company that counts Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo’s husband as a top executive, a potential conflict of interest as her agency works to counter China on the world stage.”


Reuters reported a few years ago that Danhua Capital was part of China’s “penetration of Silicon Valley,” noting that the communist government plays a very influential role “in the smaller venture firms they back by providing a greater percentage of their funding.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Met With Shouts Of ‘Let’s Go Brandon’ In Kentucky As He Surveys Storm Damage*


----------



## GURPS

*Sales Slow Down As Shoppers Experience Inflation, Low Supply Of Goods*



On Wednesday, the Census Bureau announced advance estimates of U.S. retail and food services sales for November, showing an increase of 0.3%, seasonally-adjusted, which was less than last month’s growth in the consumer price index, which was at 0.8%. It also showed a downward trend from October’s 1.8% growth in sales for retail and food services. 

The report also showed electronics stores sales down 4.6% in November from the month prior. General merchandise stores sales also decreased 1.2%, and health and personal care stores went down 0.6%.

“If you look at the weakness in November sales, it looks more related to holiday shopping,” said Aditya Bhave, an economist for Bank of America, per The Wall Street Journal. “Some of that is going to be a reflection of prices, but the bigger story here is the change in the seasonal pattern,” with shoppers buying gifts earlier than during typical years.



“As summarized by CNBC, the following are some of the largest consumer price jumps between November 2020 and November 2021:” 


> _Gas — 58.1%_
> _Used vehicles — 31.4%_
> _Hotels — 25.5%_
> _Meat, poultry, and fish — 13.1%_
> _Furniture and bedding — 11.8%_
> _New vehicles — 11.1%_
> _Domestic services — 10.2%_
> _Jewelry — 6.7%_
> _Electricity — 6.5%_
> _Food — 6.1%_
> _Apparel — 5%_
> _Milk — 4.6%_
> _Fruits and vegetables — 4%_


----------



## Kyle

*Joe Biden Flying Illegal Aliens, Deported by Trump, Back to U.S.*











						Joe Biden Flying Illegal Aliens, Deported by Trump, Back to U.S.
					

President Joe Biden's administration is flying illegal aliens, previously deported by former President Trump, back to the United States.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden ‘Dedicated’ More To Firing Unvaxxed Health Care Workers Than Finding Alternative COVID Therapies*


“Though there is still plenty left to learn about COVID, one thing we know for sure at this point is that vaccinations are not a panacea against preventing the spread of the virus,” Scalise said during the House Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis hearing, entitled “A Global Crisis Needs a Global Solution: The Urgent Need to Accelerate Vaccinations Around the World.”

“Despite these facts, after nearly a year in office, President Biden still has no real strategy to protect American families from COVID,” the ranking member on the Coronavirus Crisis committee added.

“The Biden administration has tried to apply unlawful vaccine mandates to private companies with over 100 employees, to healthcare workers, to federal contractors, and even federal employees,” Scalise continued. “President Biden has dedicated more time trying to get healthcare workers fired if they don’t get vaccinated than he has spent on alternatives like therapeutics to keep families safe.”


----------



## Grumpy

Of course he did..


----------



## GURPS

*Supply of These 4 Grocery Items Could Fall Drastically, Experts Predict*


----------



## GURPS

*Unvaxxed will ‘overwhelm’ hospitals in ‘winter of illness and death’*



President Biden sounded like he’d been watching “Game of Thrones” as he warned Thursday that the unvaccinated “will soon overwhelm” US hospitals and vaccine refusers will experience “a winter of severe illness and death.”

“It’s here now and it’s spreading and it’s going to increase,” Biden said of the new Omicron variant of COVID-19 at the White House, seated near his chief medical adviser Dr. Anthony Fauci.

“For [the] unvaccinated, we are looking at a winter of severe illness and death — the unvaccinated, for themselves, their families and the hospitals they will soon overwhelm,” Biden said.

He urged people to seek out vaccine “booster” shots to prevent school shutdowns and business restrictions.

“Go get boosted if you’d had your first two shots. If you haven’t, go get your first shot. It’s time, it’s time — it’s past time,” Biden said.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Says Unvaccinated Will ‘Overwhelm’ Hospitals, Warns Of ‘Winter Of Severe Illness And Death’*


“I want to send a direct message to the American people: Due to the steps we’ve taken, Omicron has not yet spread as fast as it would have otherwise done,” Biden told reporters after a COVID-19 briefing at the White House.

“But it’s here now and it’s spreading and it’s gonna increase,” the president added.

“We are looking at a winter of severe illness and death for the unvaccinated — for themselves, their families, and the hospitals they’ll soon overwhelm. But there’s good news: If you’re vaccinated and you have your booster shot, you’re protected from severe illness and death,” Biden said.

Biden also said that a vaccinated public will contribute to safeguarding the country’s economic recovery.

“We’re going to protect our economic recovery if we do this. We’re going to keep schools and businesses open if we do this. And I want to see everyone around enjoy that. I want to see them enjoy the fact that they’re able to be in school, that businesses are open and the holidays are coming,” Biden said.


----------



## GURPS

*Doom Is Yours: Biden Threatens Winter of ‘Severe Illness and Death’ for the Unvaccinated*

*As for Pfizer, according to RT on Sunday, “documents released by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) reveal that drugmaker Pfizer recorded nearly 160,000 adverse reactions to its Covid-19 vaccine in the initial months of its rollout. The documents were obtained by a group of doctors, professors, and journalists calling themselves Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency, who filed a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request with the FDA for their release.”

In other words, it isn’t at all clear that “if you’re vaccinated and have your booster shot you’re protected from severe illness and death,” as Biden claimed, but the guardians of acceptable opinion have decided that suspicions about the efficacy and side effects of the vaccines are not permissible.*

Biden continued his scolding session by saying: “Get your booster shot. It’s critically important. And if you haven’t, you haven’t gotten your booster shot, get your first shot.” Regarding the booster, the BBC reported Friday that “UK researchers have analysed the likely impact that a Covid booster shot will have on Omicron and say it could provide around 85% protection against severe illness.” That sounds great until you learn that “the protection is a bit less than vaccines gave against earlier versions of Covid,” and that “the researchers say there is a high degree of uncertainty until more real-world information is gathered about this new variant that is spreading quickly.”

*So Old Joe is demanding that Americans get vaccines about which there are increasing reports of adverse side effects, and a booster that no one is really sure works at all. This is a magnitude of hysteria we haven’t seen since the Salem witch trials; what has been forgotten amid the regime’s Covid hysteria is that if the vaccines had really proven to be safe and effective, no one would have hesitated to get them at all. But the fact that they’re being pushed so energetically by people who are serially and habitually dishonest only makes many people all the more suspicious.*

What’s more, when Biden warms that the unvaccinated will soon overwhelm the hospitals, his threat of doom for the unvaccinated come with a whiff of menace. Biden’s warning came amid increasing calls on the Left to deny hospital space to the unvaccinated, which could happen on a large scale in the near future. Yet all of this is to combat a Covid variant that is mild, but about which Biden’s handlers and the establishment media are doing everything they can to whip up a new fever pitch of Covid hysteria.

So maybe the “severe illness and death” that Biden sees looming for the unvaccinated will come to them because they will be refused basic medical care, in what would be the crowning injustice of this outbreak of hysteria. Given Leftists’ ongoing, multifaceted and relentless demonization of their political opponents, it wouldn’t be at all difficult to envision a scenario in which hospital space is denied to those who note the growing evidence of the dangers and inefficacy of the vaccines. And those who deprived others of medical treatment would feel righteous, as righteous as the mask scolds who still haunt department stores and supermarkets. The good burghers of Salem who put the witches to death thought they were doing the right thing, too.


----------



## Hijinx

The hospitals are filling up.

With Covid patients who have been vaccinated.


----------



## GURPS

*LOL-OOPS! NYC Council Member Mark Levine ACCIDENTALLY makes case against vaccine mandates, passports, and masking*


----------



## Sneakers

Total hermit isolation?


----------



## GURPS

*Mask Mandates Have Convinced Me That the Oath Keepers Have a Solid Point About 'Back the Blue'*


About the time of the Tea Party movement, I wrote a post highly critical of the “Oath Keepers” movement within the Armed Forces and law enforcement. The thrust behind the Oath Keepers was that there were bright lines that their membership would not cross in the course of carrying out their duties. This is the list of orders they pledged not to obey, adapted from their website.



> 1. We will NOT obey any order to disarm the American people.
> 
> We will NOT obey any order to conduct warrantless searches of the American people, their homes, vehicles, papers, or effects – such as warrantless house-to house searches for weapons or persons.
> We will NOT obey any order to detain American citizens as “unlawful enemy combatants” or to subject them to trial by military tribunal.
> We will NOT obey orders to impose martial law or a “state of emergency” on a state, or to enter with force into a state, without the express consent and invitation of that state’s legislature and governor.
> We will NOT obey orders to invade and subjugate any state that asserts its sovereignty and declares the national government to be in violation of the compact by which that state entered the Union.
> We will NOT obey any order to blockade American cities, thus turning them into giant concentration camps.
> We will NOT obey any order to force American citizens into any form of detention camps under any pretext.
> We will NOT obey orders to assist or support the use of any foreign troops on U.S. soil against the American people to “keep the peace” or to “maintain control” during any emergency, or under any other pretext. We will consider such use of foreign troops against our people to be an invasion and an act of war.
> We will NOT obey any orders to confiscate the property of the American people, including food and other essential supplies, under any emergency pretext whatsoever.
> We will NOT obey any orders which infringe on the right of the people to free speech, to peaceably assemble, and to petition their government for a redress of grievances.




My post is no longer available on the internet, as far as I can tell, but my view at that time was that no society could afford to have armed men charging about the landscape, making their own rules for when and how they will carry out their duty. The secondary point was that the Oath Keeper “will not” list was all fever dream stuff that could never happen here. I now concede that I was childishly optimistic about what was possible in the United States. Though I still hold my original view on the importance of men with guns following orders, it has become more nuanced. If we demand our military and police do what they are told to do, we have to trust that they will only receive sane and lawful orders from their superiors. By lawful, I don’t necessarily mean just “legal” but also orders that fall within our constitutional and republican traditions. By sane, I mean orders that wouldn’t strike the average person as batsh** crazy.

I don’t care how many “lawful” orders are issued about social distancing; there is no circumstance where police are permitted to enter a private residence to enforce this kind of a bullsh** ordinance. Here, again, are New York’s finest in action.

No ordinance forbidding outdoor gatherings justifies police breaking up a funeral procession.




> In Brooklyn, NY there was a Jewish funeral and the police went to stop them so they started to protest. NYPD brought in a Firetruck. pic.twitter.com/49BvBuVptn
> — Darán (@plasticwanker) April 9, 2020





Normal people don’t arrest a mother with her daughter for trespassing no matter how many “lockdown” orders have been flung bout.

The fallacy in my thinking was rooted in the assumption that elected leaders and senior appointed officials would balk at ordering crap that was unconstitutional and/or made them look stupid. Obviously, I was wrong. It had never occurred to me that police officers would obey orders that required them to pepper spray mourners or give a beat-down to someone without a mask or go to someone’s home to demand to know how many people were inside. This is the type of fascist nonsense we used to expect from the Soviet Bloc or, in the last 18-months, Australia.


----------



## Grumpy

Hiding from it makes you more susceptible.


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> Hiding from it makes you more susceptible.


True.  No chance to build up immunity.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> When your money is sitting in the bank earning 0.5% and the inflation is 6% we are taking a real ass beating. Thank you Joe Biden-------------------------------You POS.


Actually it's far worse. The PPI, (Producer Price Index), a far more accurate reflection, though still short on truth, hit 9.6% in November. This represents the increase in materials cost for manufactures/producers of things made. Do they think that manufacturers are only increasing their prices by 6%? Of course they are not. Most know that we are running closer to 15% inflation.


----------



## Hijinx

I went to a supplier yesterday where I purchase some things and was amazed at the cost of cooking oil.
The oil I was buying in 5 gallon containers that was costing me around $25.00 dollars was $45.00 dollars and Peanut oil was $78.00.

I know the price of fuel has gone up , but cooking oil has almost doubled.  Damn.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> I went to a supplier yesterday where I purchase some things and was amazed at the cost of cooking oil.
> The oil I was buying in 5 gallon containers that was costing me around $25.00 dollars was $45.00 dollars and Peanut oil was $78.00.
> 
> I know the price of fuel has gone up , but cooking oil has almost doubled.  Damn.


I wanted some peanut oil for deep fry, couldn't find it anywhere.  This was back in early 2020.  Ordered (2) 3 gallon containers from Walmart for about $30 each.  Used to be $15-18.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Sneakers said:


> I wanted some peanut oil for deep fry, couldn't find it anywhere.  This was back in early 2020.  Ordered (2) 3 gallon containers from Walmart for about $30 each.  Used to be $15-18.


Just buy the all natural type peanut butter with the oil that settles on top. After opening, pour out the oil into a collection jar. Sure, it might take awhile to get what you need, and you would have drier peanut butter, but it is a two for one win, over time.


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Just buy the all natural type peanut butter with the oil that settles on top. After opening, pour out the oil into a collection jar. Sure, it might take awhile to get what you need, and you would have drier peanut butter, but it is a two for one win, over time.


At that point, wouldn’t he be better off buying his own peanut farm?


----------



## GURPS

*NY Governor Hochul: ‘Fully-Vaccinated’ Will Likely Include Booster ‘At Some Point’*



“At some point, we have to determine that fully-vaccinated means boosted as well,” Hochul told reporters at a press conference Thursday. “And we’ll give people a sufficient timeframe to make that happen.”

CNY Central reports that the legislation would be presented shortly, but the changes would not be made until more data had been gathered and the legislation was thoroughly debated. Hochul also warned of the spread of the Omicron variant of the coronavirus.

“People are underestimating the power of Omicron because they say, ‘people aren’t getting sick, they aren’t going to hospitals,’ but if you have a million more people infected, that means you will have over-flowing hospitals at this rate,” Hochul said.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may...



TPD said:


> At that point, wouldn’t he be better off buying his own peanut farm?


It would be a whole lot of PBJ sandwiches.


----------



## GURPS

*‘It’s a GIRL!’ Jim ‘Government Can Force You To Obey’ Cramer shares positive COVID home test and HOOBOY that’s some impressive DRAGGING*


----------



## GURPS

*Sure Looks Like There's a Coordinated CNN Effort Underway on that COVID Messaging*


It surely does look like that the flip on the COVID messaging at CNN is a coordinated effort.

I wrote earlier about Brian Stelter’s sudden change – talking about “living with COVID” running as a chyron, saying that we needed to reassess the approach and arguing that kids should no longer be kept out of schools because it was harmful to them. This follows the report that some on the Biden team might be changing their messaging and moving to the concept of “living with COVID.”

But CNN’s Chris Cillizza seems to have had a revelation as well. And after 18 months, seeing folks at CNN actually being truthful and finally accepting reality is a little jarring.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden's Latest Message on COVID Should Anger You*





And what does a person’s unvaccinated status have to do with their families? Is Biden still trying to suggest that the unvaccinated somehow represent an outsized risk to those around them? We know that everyone spreads COVID and at around the same rate.

Then there’s the mention of hospitalizations. We already have data out of South Africa showing that Omicron has actually led to a massive drop in hospitalizations. That’s because this newest variant appears to be very mild compared to Delta. Biden’s fear-mongering isn’t backed by any data. Heck, even if we were only dealing with Delta here, enough people have natural immunity at this point that it was never probable that hospitals would be overwhelmed. Remember, the current wave is in the Northeast, where vaccination rates are very high. The South’s wave has already passed and they never saw hospitals overwhelmed.

So why is the White House pushing this hysterical, dangerous rhetoric that seeks to pit Americans against each other for no scientific reason whatsoever? The answer is because it’s all they’ve got. Biden and his cohorts are calculating that because a majority of people are vaccinated, that they can somehow make the unvaccinated a foil going into 2022. That’s the plan, as simple and dumb as it is. They need someone to blame for their massive failures, and the unvaccinated will have to do.


----------



## GURPS

So is the administration actually surrendering to the virus itself? I wouldn’t say that because there was never any reality where we eradicated a virus that is clearly endemic and seasonal. “Winning” against COVID always looked like developing therapeutics that allowed humanity to coexist with it. And given the waning efficacy of the vaccines and the fact that they don’t stop infection, they are basically a type of therapeutic at this point.

But what the Biden administration is surrendering on is the pie in the sky notion that if everyone gets vaccinated, that COVID will cease to exist. We’ve known for a long time that the vaccinated both spread the coronavirus and contract it. In light of that reality, the situation has now become so untenable that the White House simply can’t continue to pretend that their lies about the vaccines and transmission are true any longer. I’ve lost count of how many times Biden claimed in the past that if you got vaccinated, you wouldn’t get COVID. That talking point is dead, and for the record, it was never factual.

Then there’s the political part of this. Biden spent all of 2020 insisting he had the plan to beat COVID. He was going to shut down the virus, stop the spread, and lead us into a new era of prosperity. Putting aside arguments about election security, Biden took office almost solely because he made those promises to a naive public. He’s now broken them, and the president is left having to concede to his critics that they were right.










						The White House Prepares to Surrender on COVID
					

The administration is finally admitting their critics were right.




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Imposes New Fuel Efficiency Regulations, Aiming For ‘Zero-Emissions Future’*


The new EPA regulations require all new cars and light-duty vehicles to achieve an average fuel efficiency standard of 40 miles per gallon. This is a slight increase from the 38 miles per gallon standard the EPA suggested in its original proposal and an increase of 8 miles per gallon from the rule imposed by former President Trump’s EPA in 2020.


“Today, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is finalizing the most ambitious federal greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions standards for passenger cars and light trucks ever,” The EPA wrote in a press release announcing the rules. “The final standards, for Model Years (MY) 2023 through 2026, leverage advances in clean car technology to unlock $190 billion in net benefits to Americans, including reducing climate pollution, improving public health, and saving drivers money at the pump.”


----------



## PrchJrkr

Looks like Brandon wants everyone to drive a Jetta TDI. I consistently see 42-45 mpg.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

PrchJrkr said:


> Looks like Brandon wants everyone to drive a Jetta TDI. I consistently see 42-45 mpg.


Or an '86 Honda Civic or Civic CRX.


----------



## Kyle

PrchJrkr said:


> Looks like Brandon wants everyone to drive a Jetta TDI. I consistently see 42-45 mpg.


or...


----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> or...


Chick magnet!


----------



## Hijinx

They are putting up standards that car manufacturers cannot meet,
Just another action against Americans to force us into their green vehicles that most of us cannot afford and don't want.

Oh well: I can always buy a used golf cart for a couple of thousand dollars I suppose.


----------



## Kyle

Give it time and Democrats will have everyone riding bicycles and living in their cars.



Get ready for Americathon 2024.


----------



## kwillia

*Newsweek: Fact Check: Have More Americans Died From COVID Under Joe Biden Than Donald Trump?*
 Spoiler Alert: they have a lot of twist and turns to conclude "NO", but what cannot be disputed is 100% of the Biden count displayed by them includes vaccinations yet their findings are only a minute different.  And in NONE of these articles does the number of those damaged by the vaccinations come into account.
*Fact Check: Have More Americans Died From COVID Under Joe Biden Than Donald Trump? (msn.com) *


----------



## UglyBear

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Or an '86 Honda Civic or Civic CRX.


Those mid- to late 80s Honda hutchbacks are awesome cars.  Nearly indestructible.  
if Honda would bring those back, made with that quality, I would totally buy one for commuting.


----------



## GURPS

*'Alternate Universe': Republicans Respond After Michigan Democrat Claimed Biden's Economy Is 'Flourishing'*



"I'm not sure what alternate universe the Left is living in, but Americans are struggling now more than ever," McClain said in a statement to Fox News. "Inflation is the highest it's been in 39 years at 6.8%, employers are struggling to fill 11 million open jobs and the supply chain crisis is causing store shelves to remain empty through the holiday season."

"The American people are smart enough to see through this rhetoric and false narrative the Democrats are pushing," she continued.
GOP chairwoman Ronna McDaniel also took issue with Stevens' remarks, telling Fox News Tuesday that the Biden administration and other Democrats are touting an economy that is hurting the American people "because of their failed policies."

"The hallmarks of their failures include a supply chain crisis, skyrocketing prices on everything from gas to groceries, record inflation, and a depleted job market," McDaniel said. "As Democrats push for tax cuts for the rich while simultaneously raising taxes on American workers and businesses, Republican leaders will continue to lead the economic recovery with pro-growth and pro-business policies in their states."


----------



## black dog

PrchJrkr said:


> Looks like Brandon wants everyone to drive a Jetta TDI. I consistently see 42-45 mpg.



My 2000 F350 crewcab with a 7.3 identifys as a Jetta TDI....


----------



## herb749

kwillia said:


> *Newsweek: Fact Check: Have More Americans Died From COVID Under Joe Biden Than Donald Trump?*
> Spoiler Alert: they have a lot of twist and turns to conclude "NO", but what cannot be disputed is 100% of the Biden count displayed by them includes vaccinations yet their findings are only a minute different.  And in NONE of these articles does the number of those damaged by the vaccinations come into account.
> *Fact Check: Have More Americans Died From COVID Under Joe Biden Than Donald Trump? (msn.com) *




Newsweek can't keep covering for Joe since he has ( regrettably ) 3 more yrs to add to his total. Or the new excuse will be Trump's total was in less time.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Biden Administration Imposes New Fuel Efficiency Regulations, Aiming For ‘Zero-Emissions Future’*
> 
> 
> The new EPA regulations require all new cars and light-duty vehicles to achieve an average fuel efficiency standard of 40 miles per gallon. This is a slight increase from the 38 miles per gallon standard the EPA suggested in its original proposal and an increase of 8 miles per gallon from the rule imposed by former President Trump’s EPA in 2020.
> 
> 
> “Today, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is finalizing the most ambitious federal greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions standards for passenger cars and light trucks ever,” The EPA wrote in a press release announcing the rules. “The final standards, for Model Years (MY) 2023 through 2026, leverage advances in clean car technology to unlock $190 billion in net benefits to Americans, including reducing climate pollution, improving public health, and saving drivers money at the pump.”


If higher fuel mileage gas cars were an actual possibility, the car manufacturers would have built them a long time ago to cater to those that want to, or need to, save on the gas pump bills. There has always been a market for those that want a fuel sipping car. However, in reality, it is just not feasible, or practical. Now, if they really wanted to "reduce emissions" or go to "zero emissions" They'd invent/create a safe hydrogen powered car that emits only water vapor.

Or eliminate every carbon exhaling creature on the planet, and cap and plug up all the vulcanos, and prevent forest fires too.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Or eliminate every carbon exhaling creature on the planet, and cap and plug up all the vulcanos, and prevent forest fires too.


Only YOU can prevent forest fires!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

An article from Hearst regarding inflation back in 1933 during the NRA era, (Notice the NRA logo on the left of the banner). Humm. After looking at this, appears I have to find the beginning portion of his article. But you can get the idea.


----------



## Hijinx

In 1960 I bought a Morris Minor Mini 850  Car.
It got 40 miles to the gallon of gas, It was  a peppy little car and held the road like it was on tracks.
It had a piece of cable to open the door , the upholstery was cheap, it had rubber rugs. It held 4 people and got them up and down the road.
They raced them in Britain . Basically Cooper made the same car, and you could buy a hot rod version of it It was really fast

I had a great time in that little car. I paid  $1200 dollars for it brand new.
In later years the little car came back and was called the Mini.
They stretched the wheel out they stretched the body out they put in fancy upholstery, and made it weigh a lot more because of the options they added. It got a lot less gas mileage, and the cost went waaay up. I looked at one and as far as I was concerned they destroyed the car.
Much like the Volkswagen I once owned. It was almost literally an cheaply upholstered 55 gallon drum with an engine. But it was cheap
I was disappointed with the fuel mileage of it,---around 25 MPG, but it was cheap transportation. Later they decorated it filled it with options and raised the price. There is no longer a really cheap vehicle with good gas mileage on the road. Just like pick up trucks.
It's hard to find one with crank up windows and rubber floor mats. They are mostly luxury trucks and sell for $50,000 dollars or more . A friend just bought a Ford F-150 Hybrid pick-up and paid $76,000 dollars for it.
That's a bit more than I can spend for a truck.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> They are mostly luxury trucks and sell for $50,000 dollars or more . A friend just bought a Ford F-150 Hybrid pick-up and paid $76,000 dollars for it.
> That's a bit more than I can spend for a truck.


My 2014 had a sticker of $48k.  The only reason I was able to buy it was the deep factory and dealer discounts, which brought it down to under $36k.  With pricing the way it is now and few incentives, they are way out of my acceptable range.


----------



## Kyle

With the chip shortages currently in the mix, it'll be surprising if there are any incentives to buy vs. a take it or leave it attitude since new items are in short supply.


----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> With the chip shortages currently in the mix, it'll be surprising if there are any incentives to buy vs. a take it or leave it attitude since new items are in short supply.



I wanted to buy a new Suzuki outboard motor. The dealer has none and has no idea when he will get one.
Leonardtown Ford has put their used cars in front of the dealership to try to hide the fact he has no cars, He did get a couple of Bronco's I see them sitting there.
Remember when pick up trucks were meant for work?

The Cafe laws forced people to buy pick up trucks and changed all of that.
I am wondering what this new Biden ruling about average fuel mileage being 55 MPG is going to bring us.
Certainly nothing I can afford.


----------



## SamSpade

I am astonished at the twisting and contortions made to try and exonerate Biden for how he has handled the pandemic.

Bear in mind, he claimed if Trump had handled it correctly, NO ONE would have died - a feat no world leader was able to accomplish.
Moreover, with a couple vaccines being developed during the campaign - no thanks to him OR the Democratic Party, who wildly assailed it as a rush job designed to win votes - he made the claim he would put an end to it once and for all.

Example, but not the only one:



So I don't care how you twist the facts to show that "not as many died of the virus" as under Trump. TRUMP didn't have a vaccine - TRUMP was caught as unawares as the rest of the world. BIDEN came into office with the wind at his back - and his solution has been to punish people for not obeying a set of decisions which have yet to show they work.

It's laughable to say "it's not quite high enough". Number was SUPPOSED TO BE ZERO.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

When did they replace the other guy with a Scot?


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> When did they replace the other guy with a Scot?




Leo is in at least once a week .. Lotus Eaters has a rotating panel 

Carl
Callum
Leo
Harry
Thomas
Hugo
Others


I'm here generally for Carl and Callum 

Leo is my least favorite he tends to go off on a bit of a tangent at times


----------



## GURPS

*‘Failed Utterly’: Top Scientists Blast Biden Admin Over Report It Rejected Expanding Rapid Tests*



“Three days after the meeting, on October 25, the COVID-19 testing experts—who hailed from the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, the Rockefeller Foundation, the COVID Collaborative, and several other organizations—received a back channel communication from a White House official,” the report added. “Their big, bold idea for free home tests for all Americans to avoid a holiday surge, they were told, was dead.”

Vanity Fair also cited an “administration official” who was allegedly at the meeting, who claimed that such a plan simply wasn’t possible at the time: “We did not have capacity to manufacture over-the-counter tests at that scale.”

Top scientists slammed Biden over the report, including:


*Dr. Steven Phillips*, a vice president of science and strategy for the Covid Collaborative: “The White House, in baseball terms, was playing small ball. When it comes to rapid testing, they’re bunting the players along.”
*Dr. Jerome Adams*, former U.S. Surgeon General: “Wondering if ⁦@COVIDOversight ⁩will hold hearings on this? Or WH refusal to supply better masks? Or if we’ll just keep only talking about 2020?”
*Dr. Rick Bright*, former director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority: “Surprised that expert external guidance was shelved in light of an ongoing pandemic. Seems contradictory to comments that some wished they’d had insight & a plan 2 months ago. It’s clear now that there was a plan 2 months ago. It’s time we got serious about ending the pandemic.”
*Dr. Richard Ebright*, Board of Governors Professor of Chemistry and Chemical Biology at Rutgers University and Laboratory Director at the Waksman Institute of Microbiology: “Sad that this is under a new Administration. That had eleven months to get its act together. But that failed utterly.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*The Biden Administration Has Caused More Vaccine Resistance Than Fox News Ever Did*

*‘Peddling lies’ is a hallmark of this Biden-led COVID regime. No amount of finger-pointing at Fox News can salvage that lost credibility.*

“The unvaccinated are responsible for their own choices, but those choices have been fueled by dangerous misinformation on cable TV and social media,” Biden said.

*Let’s make sure we get our terms straight here: By “misinformation,” Biden means anything that hurts him and his friends politically (this would be the same type of “misinformation” his administration pledged to flag for Big Tech overlords to censor). By “social media,” he means any ivermectin and natural immunity posts that escape the watchful eye of his administration and Facebook’s far-left “fact-checkers.” And by “cable TV,” he means Fox News.*

“It’s wrong. It’s immoral. I call on the purveyors of these lies and misinformation to stop it. Stop it now,” Biden said in a line that sounded like it was lifted straight out of a Brian Stelter monologue.

To find a root source of vaccine refusal, Biden should stop channel-surfing and look in the mirror. The president, his administration, and his bureaucratic allies have spread way more false information and caused far more vaccine resistance than the talking heads at Fox News ever have.


----------



## GURPS

*Man Who Told Biden, 'Let's Go Brandon,' During Christmas Eve Call Claims He Is Now Receiving Threats*


"I understand there is a vulgar meaning to 'Let’s go, Brandon,' but I’m not that simple minded, no matter how I feel about him," Schmeck said.

During the Friday chat, after Schmeck tagged the phrase, Biden responded by saying, "'Let’s go, Brandon,' I agree," despite the phrase being used by critics of the president as a substitute for "F--k Joe Biden."

The phrase "Let's go, Brandon" became popular among those critical of the president following a NASCAR race in early October, when an NBC Sports reporter interviewing winning driver Brandon Brown claimed the crowd was shouting "Let's go, Brandon" when they were actually saying "F--k Joe Biden."

Schmeck, however, told the Oregon newspaper that he had nothing against Biden but believes the president "can be doing a better job" and that he meant "no disrespect to him."


----------



## Hijinx

Schmeck spoke for me. He couldn't have said it better.
The threats he is receiving are not coming from Conservatives , that for sure.
They are coming from the crazies that humiliated themselves by voting for the decrepit old man


----------



## Grumpy

Biden Investigated For Threatening The President By Saying 'Let's Go Brandon’
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—The FBI is investigating a credible threat to the president by the president after President Biden was caught on camera during a live Christmas event repeating the phrase "Let's Go Brandon."




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Man Who Trolled Joe Biden Is Getting Death Threats*


“And now I am being attacked for utilizing my freedom of speech,” Schmeck told _The Oregonian_. He also said that he started getting “vague but threatening” phone calls in the aftermath of the call.

“I understand there is a vulgar meaning to ‘Let’s go Brandon,’ but I’m not that simple minded, no matter how I feel about him,” he said. “He seems likes he’s a cordial guy. There’s no animosity or anything like that. It was merely just an innocent jest to also express my God-given right to express my frustrations in a joking manner…I love him just like I love any other brother or sister.”

Schmeck called into NORAD during the event and got to talk to Joe and Jill Biden, who spoke with Schmeck’s kids about what they wanted for Christmas. Afterward, Biden wished Jared a Merry Christmas.

“I hope you guys have a wonderful Christmas as well. Merry Christmas and Let’s go Brandon,” Schmeck replied.

“Let’s go, Brandon. I agree,” Biden said in response.


----------



## GURPS

*RIP, 'Pandemic of the Unvaccinated'*



But the problems with the "pandemic of the unvaccinated" message pre-date the variant that rendered it factually ludicrous. On September 16, one week after Biden reversed serial administration promises by announcing an employer vaccine mandate (while using language such as "We've been patient, but our patience is wearing thin. And your refusal has cost all of us"), science writer Yasmin Tayag penned an _Atlantic_ piece headlined "Stop Calling It a 'Pandemic of the Unvaccinated.'"

"Bullying the unvaccinated into getting their shots isn't going to work in the long run," Tayag predicted, in a piece surveying a field of study (behavioral science) to which the White House seems oblivious. "The way the mandates are being presented is driving a wedge between the vaccinated and the unvaccinated. If the goal is to inoculate enough people to reach herd immunity, this approach may eventually backfire."

So how have mandates worked in practice? _The New York Times_ on December 18 published a survey of all 50 states and the country's largest 100 cities, and concluded that the government orders "have not provided the significant boost to state and local vaccination rates that some experts had hoped for." To the contrary: "In most locations, the number of adults with at least one shot grew at a slower pace after states and cities announced mandates than it did nationwide in the same time periods."

"Mandates might help for people who are just finding it inconvenient, but have no really legitimate reason to not get the vaccine," Lisa Cooper, director of the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Equity, told the _Times_. "But then you have people who have strong beliefs against it or who really have significant other struggles, and the mandates are not going to do anything for those people."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

F    DeNiro. Midget POS.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Cascading Domestic Catastrophes’*





“Joe Biden inherited the most secure border in history, the fastest economic recovery on record, historically low gas prices, hard-won American Energy Independence, a domestic manufacturing renaissance, and a nation poised to flourish like never before—all thanks to the America-First agenda of President Trump,” Save America proclaimed.

“It took less than 12 months for Biden and the extremists in his party to turn it all into crisis, chaos, misery, and woe,” it added. “It’s no wonder Biden is ending his first year with his approval ratings tanking to an all-time record low.”

It continued, claiming that even the media “cannot cover up his dismal record of unrelenting failure”:


> _Inflation is the highest in nearly 40 years—decimating the wages and incomes of hardworking Americans.
> Gas prices have risen nearly 50% from one year ago.
> America’s southern border is GONE—with 2+ million illegal aliens flooding into the U.S. this year—the most ever recorded by far.
> Democrat-run cities across the country are hitting ALL-TIME HIGHS in murders and violent crime.
> Mass smash-and-grab robberies and lootings are taking place in cities and suburbs nationwide.
> Biden is pushing $5+ TRILLION in socialist spending bills crammed with nation-wrecking left-wing lunacy.
> Biden’s Radical Democrat Party is forcing CRT into our children’s schools, shoving male athletes onto women’s sports teams, pushing woke racism into our military, tearing down statues of Thomas Jefferson, desecrating our history, dismantling basic election-integrity measures, and breaking decades of precedent to use taxpayer dollars to fund late-term abortion and infanticide._


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Grumpy

Nutzo...


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Judicial Nominee Said ‘Proof of Citizenship’ is ‘Voter Suppression’*


A left-wing activist with ties to the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) and Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) nominated by President Joe Biden to be a federal judge has argued photo ID and proof of citizenship constitute “voter suppression.”

Nancy Gbana Abudu, the deputy legal director at SPLC, was picked by Biden in December to serve on the United States Court of Appeals for the 11th Circuit. The 11th Circuit covers parts of Alabama, Florida, and Georgia. The vacancy came about upon the retirement of Judge Beverly B. Martin — a President Barack Obama appointee. 


Abudu worked for the ACLU from 2005 to 2019 and was an 11th Circuit staff attorney from 2002 to 2004. Along with U.S. District Judge J. Michelle Childs, she was part of Biden’s twelfth round of judicial nominees, according to a White House memo.


----------



## kom526

But photo ID AND a vaccine passport is required to eat in a restaurant in LA and NY.


----------



## stgislander

I used to respect the ACLU, but they've really lost the bubble.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I used to respect the ACLU, but they've really lost the bubble.


Yeah..I heard that. I send all my donations to the SPLC now.


----------



## GURPS

*New York Covid Testing and Treatment: White People Need Not Apply*


The New York State Health Department’s memo stipulated five conditions for allowing patients access to oral antiviral treatments. One of them was that they “have a medical condition or other factors that increase their risk for severe illness.” The department specified that “non-white race or Hispanic/Latino ethnicity should be considered a risk factor, as longstanding systemic health and social inequalities have contributed to an increased risk of severe illness and death from COVID-19.”

This is not science; it’s race-hate mythology on the order of the Nation of Islam’s febrile nightmare of the demonic Dr. Yakub concocting the white race on the island of Madagascar. There is absolutely no way to determine whether or not black and Hispanic people are at greater risk of getting an airborne viral infection because of past or present racism. What’s more, the department’s assumption can be turned on its head, with white New Yorkers arguing that their being sent to the back of the line for oral antiviral treatments is systemic racism that is endangering _their _health.

And it’s not just this one Health Department memo. The _New York Post_ reported Saturday that “New York City health officials have been using race to help decide how to allocate precious coronavirus testing resources, leaked emails from the agency show.” Briana Nasti, a staffer for City Councilman Joe Borelli, informed the Department of Health and Mental Hygiene that “our office has been receiving calls regarding the mobile NYC H+H [Hemoglobin and Hematocrit] testing sites such as Wolfes Pond Park. It appears many are waiting with delays, and are being turned away after waiting for hours.” The department responded by saying they were prioritizing “neighborhoods flagged by the city’s Taskforce on Racial Inclusion & Equity. The task force, created by the de Blasio administration in 2020, identified 31 underserved neighborhoods to receive ‘priority’ attention from the city.”


----------



## Hijinx

Gives whites those terrible tapeworm killers Ivermectin and HCQ instead.
That will serve white people right.


----------



## GURPS

*Maryland doctor says people are 'going to die' after Biden admin uses faulty data to snub antibody treatments*


A doctor in Maryland said he had to cancel potentially life-saving monoclonal antibody infusions for about 250 people over the last week after the federal government stopped distributing treatments made by Regeneron and Eli Lilly because they aren't effective against omicron, even though the delta variant, which the drugs are effective at treating, was still dominant at the time.

The Office of the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response halted the allocation of those two antibody treatments last Thursday amid the rise of omicron, which the CDC had said days earlier was responsible for 73.2% of all new cases. 

But the CDC backtracked on that alarming estimate this week, revising it down to just 22.5% for the week ending Dec. 18, more than a 50-point drop. 

The delta variant, which Regeneron and Eli Lilly's treatments are effective against, was actually responsible for 77% of all new cases when the federal government stopped distributing those antibody drugs. 

Now, one doctor says the government's massive miscalculation cost lives.


----------



## GURPS

*'Hard not to get a chuckle'*

In a Wednesday editorial, the board mocked manufacturers for trusting that the federal government would be good partners to business and described how the work they did promoting Biden's electric vehicle (EV) agenda would amount to nothing following the Environmental Protection Agency's (EPA) announcement of new regulations without the expected subsidies for the companies. 

"Political theater can be more entertaining than what’s on TV. It’s hard not to get a chuckle watching auto makers get double-crossed by the Biden Administration after they worked so hard to promote its electric-vehicle agenda," the board wrote. 

"In the latest comic turn, the Administration last week issued new fuel-economy standards that effectively mandate that electric cars make up 17% of auto sales in 2026, up from about 3% this year. That was the day after Sen. Joe Manchin rejected President Biden’s Build Back Better plan, which includes a cornucopia of EV subsidies," it added.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's 'pandemic of the unvaccinated' narrative falls apart as omicron cases skyrocket*


"Infections in fully vaccinated people (breakthrough infections) happen in only a small proportion of people who are fully vaccinated, even with the Delta variant," the July 27 guidance said. "However, preliminary evidence suggests that fully vaccinated people who do become infected with the Delta variant can be infectious and can spread the virus to others."

The same is true, or maybe even more so, with the new omicron variant, which is even more transmissible than the delta variant. An ABC News analysis last month of federal and state data revealed that there has been an acceleration of the number of breakthrough coronavirus cases since July.

"CDC expects that anyone with Omicron infection can spread the virus to others, even if they are vaccinated or don’t have symptoms," the CDC said Dec. 20.

Despite the agency clearly stating since at least April that the virus can spread among vaccinated individuals, Biden has repeatedly tried to assign blame to unvaccinated people for the ongoing pandemic.





My Neighbor has Covid, Jabed and boosted .... she just flew back into town from Christmas holidays with her family in the mid west


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Advisers ‘Plea’ With Biden To Change His Coronavirus Strategy As He Fails To ‘Shut Down The Virus’: Report*



“The authors are all big names in American medicine; several, including Dr. Luciana Borio, a former acting chief scientist at the Food and Drug Administration, and Dr. David Michaels, a former head of the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, have held high-ranking government positions. The driving force behind the articles is Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, an oncologist, medical ethicist and University of Pennsylvania professor who advised former President Barack Obama,” The New York Times reported. “They say the first thing the administration needs to do is take a broader vision, by recognizing that Covid-19 is here to stay. In one article, Dr. Emanuel and two co-authors — Michael T. Osterholm, an epidemiologist at the University of Minnesota, and Dr. Celine Gounder, an infectious disease expert at New York University — pointedly note that in July, Mr. Biden proclaimed that ‘we’ve gained the upper hand against this virus,’ which in retrospect was clearly not the case.”

The call for a new strategy comes after Biden promised to “shut down the virus” while he was campaigning against then-President Donald Trump. Since he took office, more people have died from the coronavirus under Biden and daily case numbers have smashed records.

“To be better prepared for inevitable outbreaks, they suggest that the administration lay out goals and specific benchmarks, including what number of hospitalizations and deaths from respiratory viruses, including the coronavirus, that should trigger emergency measures,” the report added. “The authors say the administration needs to acknowledge that Omicron may not mark the end of the pandemic — and to plan for a future that they concede is unknowable. They also make clear that the current rate of Covid hospitalizations and deaths is unacceptably high.”


----------



## GURPS

*California Health Officials Are Lying To Justify The Mask Mandate*






here are many important things to focus on here, but the key phrase to focus on is the “esp in areas w/low vaccination rates” line.
It’s a lie. A complete and total lie.

And worse, it’s an easily disprovable lie.
*Marin County*

Marin County is the most heavily vaccinated county in the country with a population over 100,000:





Credit: Phil Kerpen


It has one of the highest case growth rates in the state:







On October 11th, Marin averaged 49 cases per million each day. On December 4th, that number was 145, a nearly 200% increase.
Case growth has actually accelerated recently, despite near world leading vaccination rates. And they were even higher in late July, despite vaccination rates well over 80% even then.

They’re lying.


It’s not just Marin, here are the current case growth rates, according to the New York Times, in the most vaccinated California counties:


Marin +110%
Santa Clara +38%
San Francisco +83%
San Mateo +99%
Contra Costa +44%
Alameda +60%
Imperial +50%

If you were paying close attention to the above image, you’d have noticed that Santa Clara and San Francisco are also on the list of most heavily vaccinated US counties.

83% of Marin is fully vaccinated. 80% of the entire population of Santa Clara is fully vaccinated. 79% of San Francisco. 77% of San Mateo County. 76% of Contra Costa. 75% of Alameda. 75% of Imperial.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Vaccine Idolatry Is Not Working*


Biden’s obsession with vaccines and masks causes him to neglect tests and treatments, seeing them as distractions that will be rendered obsolete by universal vaccination. Vice President Harris admitted they did not anticipate and prepare for more transmissible Delta and Omicron variants. The CDC in June said vaccinated individuals no longer needed to be tested, and the administration failed to approve tests available in Europe. The mixed messaging and uneven demand caused Abbott Laboratories to lay off workers, cancel supplier contracts, and destroy millions of tests. Biden’s mandate that unvaccinated employees be tested weekly creates even more unmet demand. While America has led other nations in developing and securing vaccines, the U.K. and Germany have done a better job providing rapid tests.

Biden belatedly credited Trump for vaccine development, but has not learned the lessons of his public-private partnership. Operation Warp Speed paid vaccine companies to scale up manufacturing during FDA’s review, ensuring adequate supplies upon approval. Biden failed to do the same with tests and treatments. Though Biden signed purchase agreements with Merck and Pfizer for treatments, relatively few doses will be available in coming weeks.

Biden should be giving Americans options for managing the Omicron surge and creating confidence among the vaccinated. He instead defines success in case numbers rather than more pertinent measures like serious cases, mortality, and hospital capacity, undervaluing the loss of freedom, privacy, and normalcy. Overpromising and underdelivering leave the vaccinated disappointed when confronted with breakthrough infections and calls for boosters, masks, and quarantines, and cause the unvaccinated to wonder why they should bother getting shots. Both groups suffer from covid fatigue and increasingly tune out experts. Biden’s top-down approach and repeated cycle of failed promises feed increasing polarization and decreasing trust.


----------



## GURPS

*Is Biden Sabotaging America's COVID Response?*


If saving lives was his objective, if ending the pandemic was his objective, he wouldn’t be withholding crucial COVID treatments from the states. The Biden administration controls the supply of monoclonal antibody treatments, but Florida Surgeon General Joseph Ladapo says the Biden administration is “actively preventing the effective distribution of monoclonal antibody treatments.”

Why would he do that?

“[T]he Biden administration has never focused on testing, therapeutics or things like natural immunity, which are important to a lot of people out there,” says Rep. Ronny Jackson (R-Texas). “The reason is because they need the COVID fear factor at a certain level. The best way to do that is to focus on mandatory vaccines and masking.”

But why is the fear factor necessary? Remember how in 2020, various states made illegal changes to election laws because of COVID? These changes, like unprecedented expansions of mail-in voting, drastically made our elections less secure, resulting in widespread allegations of voter fraud in battleground states. But, as long as the fear factor is still there, Democrats in power can still justify keeping in place various COVID-era changes to election laws that help their party stay in control.


So has Biden been sabotaging our COVID response and withholding vital treatments in order to perpetuate the pandemic as long as possible in an effort to keep Democrats in power?

Is that really outside the realm of possibility anymore?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden DOJ To Establish Specialized Domestic Terrorism Unit*


“The threat posed by domestic terrorism is on the rise,” Olsen said. “The number of FBI investigations over the past two years since March 2020 has more than doubled.” Olsen cited as examples the 2019 mass shooting at a Walmart in El Paso, Texas, the 2018 mass shooting at the Tree of Life Synagogue outside of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, the 2017 shooting at the Congressional Baseball game practice, and the 2015 shooting at a church in Charleston, South Carolina. Olsen also made note of the anniversary of the Capitol riot and pointed out that the DOJ has arrested more than 725 people for their involvement in the Capitol breach, including more than 300 on felony charges.

“The attacks in recent years underscore the threat that domestic terrorism continues to pose to our citizens, to law enforcement officers, to public officials, and to our democratic institutions,” Olsen continued. “Based on the assessment of the intelligence community, we face an elevated threat from domestic violent extremists.”

Olsen then outlined what that threat means in practice. He testified that domestic terrorists are motivated by a mix of ideology and personal grievances, but that the DOJ has recently “seen a growing threat from those who are motivated by racial animus as well as those who ascribe to extremist anti-government and anti-authority ideologies.” Olsen did acknowledge that the DOJ is still monitoring threats from foreign terrorist groups like al-Qaeda and ISIS as well.


----------



## herb749

I saw this morning on the news a report on empty store shelf's, something people have been talking about for months. But if you ask any democrat they will tell you their stores are fully stocked .


----------



## Hijinx

My wife came back from the store yesterday and complained about the empty shelves.
There is a reason and it isn't the ships sitting off-shore.

It's the dumb assed vax regulations.


----------



## GURPS

*Grocery Stores Continue To Experience Low Supply Of Goods*


On Tuesday, Albertsons’ CEO Vivek Sankaran spoke on an earnings call with analysts, noting that the situation is tight. 

“I think as a business, we’ve all learned to manage it. We’ve all learned to make sure that the stores are still very presentable, give the consumers as much choice as we can get,” Sankaran said on the call, per CNN.

He noted that the Omicron variant has placed “a bit of a dent” on attempts to fix supply chain issues. “We would expect more supply challenges over the next four to six weeks,” Sankaran said. 

Bad weather across the country and the emergence of the Omicron variant made worse a problem that was already present for many Americans due to worker shortages and inflation. 

While grocery stores in the U.S. ordinarily have 5% to 10% of their products out of stock at any given moment, “that unavailability rate is hovering around 15%, according to Consumer Brands Association President and CEO Geoff Freeman,” per USA Today.


----------



## Sneakers

My nephew-in-law is a buyer for walmart, and directly tied to shipping, shortages and such.  He says right now, the lack of stockers and shippers, not stock, is the single biggest reason shelves are empty.  Hoards of them calling in sick.


----------



## GURPS

*US inflation soars to 7% for first time since 1982*



 US consumer price growth rose at the fastest pace in almost four decades in December, stoking the Federal Reserve’s fears about the threat of elevated inflation and its consequences for the economic recovery. 

The consumer price index (CPI) increased at a 7 per cent year-on-year pace last month, a step up from the 6.8 per cent rate registered in November and the largest jump since June 1982. 

Despite the faster annual pace, month-over-month price gains moderated to 0.5 per cent between November and December, down from 0.8 per cent in the previous period.


----------



## HemiHauler

GURPS said:


> *US inflation soars to 7% for first time since 1982*
> 
> US consumer price growth rose at the fastest pace in almost four decades in December, stoking the Federal Reserve’s fears about the threat of elevated inflation and its consequences for the economic recovery.
> 
> The consumer price index (CPI) increased at a 7 per cent year-on-year pace last month, a step up from the 6.8 per cent rate registered in November and the largest jump since June 1982.
> 
> Despite the faster annual pace, month-over-month price gains moderated to 0.5 per cent between November and December, down from 0.8 per cent in the previous period.



As you people say: elections matter. 

Thank you Donald Trump!


----------



## Kyle

Well, well.  

I see someone in here has been smoking the wacky weed to fight off the Rona.


----------



## OccamsRazor

HemiHauler said:


> As you people say: elections matter.
> 
> Thank you Donald Trump!


A year into the Biden admin and Trump is still to blame? Can you explain how this is? Genuinely curious...


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> My nephew-in-law is a buyer for walmart, and directly tied to shipping, shortages and such.  He says right now, the lack of stockers and shippers, not stock, is the single biggest reason shelves are empty.  Hoards of them calling in sick.


I wonder how that situation translates to spoilage/loss of product....that must be huge given all the stuff that has a very short shelf life.


----------



## HemiHauler

OccamsRazor said:


> A year into the Biden admin and Trump is still to blame? Can you explain how this is? Genuinely curious...



Sure. First, inflation is a lagging indicator, meaning it reflects things that happened in the past. Second, what do you think happens when you run up 7 trillion dollars worth of deficit spending, including giving away $1,200 to virtually all households in America - especially during a time when commerce was largely shut down?


----------



## Gilligan

HemiHauler said:


> Sure. First, inflation is a lagging indicator, meaning it reflects things that happened in the past. Second, what do you think happens when you run up 7 trillion dollars worth of deficit spending, including giving away $1,200 to virtually all households in America - especially during a time when commerce was largely shut down?


There there little guppy..we know how much you pine for the glory days when Barry was prez.


----------



## HemiHauler

Gilligan said:


> There there little guppy..we know how much you pine for the glory days when Barry was prez.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> There there little guppy..we know how much you pine for the glory days when Barry was prez.


Be sympathetic. 

He's stressed because he's still waiting on his Pete Buttigeig love doll to be unloaded from the ships in California.


----------



## HemiHauler

Kyle said:


> Be sympathetic.
> 
> He's stressed because he's still waiting on his Pete Buttigeig love doll to be unloaded from the ships in California.



Ah yes, the high brow gay jokes. 

What did a gay person ever do to you? Rub you the wrong way? Leave a bad taste in your mouth?


----------



## Kyle

HemiHauler said:


> Ah yes, the high brow gay jokes.
> 
> What did a gay person ever do to you? Rub you the wrong way? Leave a bad taste in your mouth?



  Damn, that got him stirred up!

It must have hit close to home!


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Damn, that got him stirred up!
> 
> It must have hit close to home!


ya think?!....


----------



## OccamsRazor

HemiHauler said:


> Sure. First, inflation is a lagging indicator, meaning it reflects things that happened in the past. *Second, what do you think happens when you run up 7 trillion dollars worth of deficit spending, including giving away $1,200 to virtually all households in America - especially during a time when commerce was largely shut down?*



But no mention of the massive deficit spending being done by the current admin? Especially when they worked so hard to stifle the economy with shutting down industry??


----------



## HemiHauler

OccamsRazor said:


> But no mention of the massive deficit spending being done by the current admin? Especially when they worked so hard to stifle the economy with shutting down industry??



Massive? Sure, let’s discuss. Deficit spending reduced considerably under Joe Biden. Yesterday, in fact, a $21bn deficit was announced - the smallest in over two years.


----------



## OccamsRazor

HemiHauler said:


> Massive? Sure, let’s discuss. Deficit spending reduced considerably under Joe Biden. Yesterday, in fact, a $21bn deficit was announced - the smallest in over two years.


Ok. At the beginning of the 'Rona pandemic, the deficit went from about 1T to 3.2T. Understandable due to the conditions. However, now that we are in the midst of the pandemic and the initial rush of "aid" has been disbursed, we are currently at about 2.75T. All I am saying is that your sole blame on the Trump admin is sorely misplaced.


----------



## HemiHauler

OccamsRazor said:


> Ok. At the beginning of the 'Rona pandemic, the deficit went from about 1T to 3.2T. Understandable due to the conditions. However, now that we are in the midst of the pandemic and the initial rush of "aid" has been disbursed, we are currently at about 2.75T. All I am saying is that your sole blame on the Trump admin is sorely misplaced.



That “aid” was disbursed by the Trump admin and is a major cause of inflation - the FOMC is now capitulating to the fact that this inflation is not transitory due to supply chain issues but rather the fact that the economy is awash in cash. Cash that the Trump admin dumped into the economy. Add that to $7tn of deficit spending, and you have a recipe for inflation. 

I see this morning that at least one FOMC official is calling for up to 3 interest rate hikes this year. There’s only one reason to be so hawkish - the economy is overheated like a horny prom date. Overheated as a direct result of Trump policies and spending like a drunken sailor. 

There was even a time when Trump was trying hard to persuade Fed Chair Powell to EASE FURTHER. And threatened to fire him for insubordination when Powell said, “LOL, GFY dumb-dumb.” I can only imagine the shape this economy would be in if that  dolt were allowed to make monetary policy, or have any influence on it.


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> Ok. At the beginning of the 'Rona pandemic, the deficit went from about 1T to 3.2T. Understandable due to the conditions. However, now that we are in the midst of the pandemic and the initial rush of "aid" has been disbursed, we are currently at about 2.75T. All I am saying is that your sole blame on the Trump admin is sorely misplaced.


WooT!!!  You've convinced me. I'm all on board the Biden 2024 train now!


Yr such an amazingly persuasive writer.


----------



## HemiHauler

Gilligan said:


> WooT!!!  You've convinced me. I'm all on board the Biden 2024 train now!
> 
> 
> Yr such an amazingly persuasive writer.



Good for you Mo!


----------



## OccamsRazor

Gilligan said:


> WooT!!!  You've convinced me. I'm all on board the Biden 2024 train now!
> 
> 
> Yr such an amazingly persuasive writer.


In your race to pen a witty reply, did you quote the wrong post? What makes you think I am on the Biden train?


----------



## HemiHauler

OccamsRazor said:


> In your race to pen a witty reply, did you quote the wrong post? What makes you think I am on the Biden train?



I think she saw the news that marihuana keeps the ‘Rona away and doubled down on her morning bong rips.


----------



## GURPS

HemiHauler said:


> That “aid” was disbursed by the Trump admin and is a major cause of inflation




Yeah OK Black Francis ..... why wasn't Inflation up while Trump was still in office


----------



## HemiHauler

GURPS said:


> Yeah OK Black Francis ..... why wasn't Inflation up while Trump was still in office



Oooh. That's what you call a "gotcha question" innit, you incel?

Narrator: Inflation _was_ up while Trump was still in office.

You got your econ degree from the same school AOC did, amirite?


----------



## GURPS

ah yes, when you have NOTHING Ad Hominem works


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Yeah OK Black Francis ..... why wasn't Inflation up while Trump was still in office



There are still idiots out there who cannot recognize the damage this old man did to the country when he took out his pen and negated everything good Donald Trump did. It was one of the biggest fug ups in the history of the country


----------



## HemiHauler

GURPS said:


> ah yes, when you have NOTHING Ad Hominem works



I gave you everything you need, kid. If you're butthurt by facts, that YOUR problem. But facts are still facts whether you're butthurt by them or not.


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> In your race to pen a witty reply, did you quote the wrong post? What makes you think I am on the Biden train?


oops...wrong mauve avatar..sorry. ;-p

It was meant for the narcissistic clown with mauve avatar.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden begs press and social media to censor 'misinformation and disinformation' from platforms*


President Joe Biden gave an "update on the whole-of-government COVID-19 surge response on Thursday morning." Biden begged Americans to wear masks, stating that free masks would soon be available. He pressed vaccines on the unvaccinated, boosters on the vaccinated, and asked social media and media companies not to run stories or allow posts that run counter to government narratives on COVID.

"I make a special appeal to social media companies and media outlets," he said, please deal with the misinformation and disinformation that's on your shows, it has to stop." He shook his head in dismay. He said further that COVID-19 is one of the most formidable enemies America has ever faced, and "we've got to work together."

Biden said that he has directed "6 additional medical teams, a total of more than 120 military medical personnel, to 6 hard-hit states." He listed them off, counting on his fingers: "Michigan, New York, New Jersey, Ohio and Rhode Island." And then stopped at five states.


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> *Biden begs press and social media to censor 'misinformation and disinformation' from platforms*
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden gave an "update on the whole-of-government COVID-19 surge response on Thursday morning." Biden begged Americans to wear masks, stating that free masks would soon be available. He pressed vaccines on the unvaccinated, boosters on the vaccinated, and asked social media and media companies not to run stories or allow posts that run counter to government narratives on COVID.
> 
> "I make a special appeal to social media companies and media outlets," he said, please deal with the misinformation and disinformation that's on your shows, it has to stop." He shook his head in dismay. He said further that COVID-19 is one of the most formidable enemies America has ever faced, and "we've got to work together."
> 
> Biden said that he has directed "6 additional medical teams, a total of more than 120 military medical personnel, to 6 hard-hit states." He listed them off, counting on his fingers: "Michigan, New York, New Jersey, Ohio and Rhode Island." And then stopped at five states.


Michigan looks like it should be two.


----------



## GURPS

*Is the DOJ Readying Biden's Brownshirts to Deal With His Political Opposition?*



After targeting parents who object to a radical social justice curriculum at local school meetings, the Department of Justice has thrown all caution to the wind. With much fanfare, the DOJ announced it will be establishing a unit focused on “domestic terrorism.” To justify turning the full force of the government against its own citizens, Assistant Attorney General Matthew Olsen told the Senate Judiciary Committee, “We have seen a growing threat from those who are motivated by racial animus, as well as those who ascribe to extremist anti-government and anti-authority ideologies.”

That description sounds like the summer of 2020 to most Americans. After all, there is no definition of domestic terrorism. The only legal definition of terrorism is the one for international terrorism. It describes activities that are violent or dangerous to human life and that are intended to intimidate or coerce civilians or influence the policy of a government. The months-long Antifa and Black Lives Matter riots that killed at least two dozen people, injured thousands of law enforcement officers, and caused approximately $2 billion in covered damage seem to fit it.

Those riots tried to destroy the federal court in Portland; threatened to kill Mayor Ted Wheeler, forcing him to move; and took over a section of the city of Seattle. The mobs burned businesses and police precincts to the ground, and at their most threatening, breached the police line on the White House lawn forcing President Trump to go to a secure area at the behest of the Secret Service. The chaos led directly to an increase in violent crime nationwide. The self-described aims of these groups were political, from defunding the police to inserting an equity agenda into every area of government.

Of course, these are not the domestic terrorists that concern the DOJ. At least for now, the far-left rioters support the Biden regime. Their national temper tantrum seemed to end as soon as it appeared Joe Biden won the election. That is a coincidence very few commentators point out. Instead, the DOJ and the administration point to Jan. 6, when a few hundred Americans entered the Capitol to object to the certification of the 2020 election. Law enforcement quashed the riot in a few hours, and Mitch McConnell convened the Senate to certify the election.


----------



## phreddyp

Kyle said:


> Damn, that got him stirred up!
> 
> It must have hit close to home!


That must have been a bullseye !


----------



## Hijinx

Most of the misinformation and disinformation come right out of the White House.


----------



## GURPS

*Train Robbery Makes a Big Comeback in Los Angeles*









Solved by Shoot on Sight for Trespassers


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> *Train Robbery Makes a Big Comeback in Los Angeles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solved by Shoot on Sight for Trespassers



Saw that on the news last night.  Looks like a 3rd world country, no effort to stop it or clean it up.  Welcome to green california.


----------



## Hijinx

Obviously this was all done by White Supremacists.


----------



## GURPS

*‘A Lot Of Those Masks Are Just Single, Daily Use’*


“So, what’s the point of now sending N95 or KN95 masks out to Americans if a lot of those masks are just single, daily use, like somebody wears it once — then what?” Fox News’ Peter Doocy asked.


Criswell didn’t answer Doocy’s question directly:



> _Masks save lives — I think is the important thing here. And we want to make sure that everybody has the tools and resources that they need in order to protect themselves and their families._



Psaki immediately moved on to the next reporter.

During remarks at the White House on Thursday, President Biden said that it was our “patriotic duty” to wear masks, then he spoke about his alleged free mask distribution plan:




> _Please wear a mask. If you’re in a — you know, I think it is part of your patriotic duty. It’s not that comfortable. It’s a pain in the neck.
> […]
> We have also helped make sure that high-quality masks are widely available, in ample supply, at affordable prices, sold online and in stores. But I know that for some Americans, a mask is not always affordable or convenient to get. So, next week we’ll announce how we are making high-quality masks available to American people — the American people for free._




The president didn’t elaborate on the plan.


----------



## GURPS

*‘This Was An Act Of Terror’*



Biden went on to take questions from the gathered reporters, who asked how the gunman — who claimed to be the brother of Aafia “Lady of al Qaeda” Siddiqui and demanded her release — had been able to purchase the weapons he used.

“Allegedly — I don’t have all the facts, nor does the attorney general,” Biden replied. “Allegedly the assertion was he got the weapons on the street.”

Biden pivoted briefly to complain about a lack of focus on the number of guns being bought and sold in the United States, noting that it was impossible to stop person-to-person black market sales and seeming to suggest that if fewer Americans were permitted to buy their firearms legally, there would also be fewer guns on the street for criminals to buy.

“We should be — the idea of background checks are critical, but you can’t stop something like this if someone is on the street buying something from somebody else on the street,” he explained, “Except that there’s so many guns that have been sold of late, it’s just ridiculous. And it’s because of the failure of us to focus as hard as we should and as consistent as we should on gun purchases, gun sales, ghost guns, and a whole range of things that I’m trying to do.”





_I'm Shocked a Criminal ILLEGALLY Purchased a Weapon 

How would ANY of the Proposed Gun Control Laws Stopped this BRITISH CITIZEN From Illegally Procuring a Weapon
_


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *‘This Was An Act Of Terror’*
> 
> 
> 
> Biden went on to take questions from the gathered reporters, who asked how the gunman — who claimed to be the brother of Aafia “Lady of al Qaeda” Siddiqui and demanded her release — had been able to purchase the weapons he used.
> 
> “Allegedly — I don’t have all the facts, nor does the attorney general,” Biden replied. “Allegedly the assertion was he got the weapons on the street.”
> 
> Biden pivoted briefly to complain about a lack of focus on the number of guns being bought and sold in the United States, noting that it was impossible to stop person-to-person black market sales and seeming to suggest that if fewer Americans were permitted to buy their firearms legally, there would also be fewer guns on the street for criminals to buy.
> 
> “We should be — the idea of background checks are critical, but you can’t stop something like this if someone is on the street buying something from somebody else on the street,” he explained, “Except that there’s so many guns that have been sold of late, it’s just ridiculous. And it’s because of the failure of us to focus as hard as we should and as consistent as we should on gun purchases, gun sales, ghost guns, and a whole range of things that I’m trying to do.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm Shocked a Criminal ILLEGALLY Purchased a Weapon
> 
> How would ANY of the Proposed Gun Control Laws Stopped this BRITISH CITIZEN From Illegally Procuring a Weapon_



These are the utterances of a sick old man.


----------



## GURPS

*‘This Is Jim Crow 2.0’*



When asked whether he felt Biden’s fierce tone was counterproductive, Clyburn replied, “Absolutely not,” rejecting Democratic Illinois Sen. Dick Durbin’s assessment that Biden had gone “a little too far” comparing lawmakers to segregationists. 

“This is Jim Crow 2.0. That was one of the strongest points of the president’s speech that I agree with. So, this whole notion, when you walk around and no one has ever discriminated against you because of your skin color or you have never had to worry about having your vote counted, you can have those kinds of statements. But you’re talking to one who knows a different history in this country. And that’s exactly what these laws are, Jim Crow 2.0.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘Voting Rights’ Is A Euphemism Meant To Conceal A Federal Takeover Of General Elections*


_Editor’s note: We endeavor to bring you the top voices on current events representing a range of perspectives. Below is a column arguing that Biden’s election bills are a cover to allow a federal takeover of elections. You can find a counterpoint here, where professor and podcast host Jason Nichols argues that these bills are meant to defend voting rights that are under assault from Republicans._ 



Instead of reading the fine print, Democrats were happy to hammer home false talking points (such as the infamous claim that the Georgia bill prohibits people from drinking water in the poll lines) about these election integrity bills that grossly distorted their content. In reality, these bills include safeguards and reforms that overwhelming majorities of the country support, including requiring photo ID at the polls and cleaning voter rolls.

Democrats’ answer to lost confidence in elections is not to make it easier to vote and harder to cheat, but to strip states of their constitutional right to dictate election laws.

*The first of the two nightmare bills Biden wants to pass is the John Lewis Voting Rights Advancement Act. This bill would require every state to get the Department of Justice’s permission to implement any election integrity reforms. Unelected bureaucrats like Attorney General Merrick Garland would have the final say in whether a state election law – like voter ID requirements, restrictions on mail-in voting or the state legislature’s right to draw up their own congressional district lines – are allowed to stand. Do we really want to crown a man who directed the FBI to investigate parents as “domestic terrorists” as king of state election laws?

The Freedom to Vote Act is no better than the John Lewis bill. If passed, the Freedom to Vote Act would federalize election laws, attack the First Amendment, and funnel taxpayer dollars to the reelection campaigns of career politicians. This bill would expose conservative donors to the cancel-culture mob and require large digital platforms to keep a public file of all purchased electioneering communications over $500. It’s not hard to imagine the doxing that would ensue.*


----------



## GURPS

*Yank the Mask Protections Or Lose the Money*

In any event, the Biden administration took aim at the programs, initially directing the governor’s office to “remediate” the no-mask-mandate requirements of the grants in an October 5, 2021 letter. On Friday, the Treasury Department went further, now telling the governor’s office that:




> The State of Arizona must (i) redirect SLFRF funds to eligible uses or (ii) remediate the issues with the Education Plus-Up Grant Program and the COVID-19 Educational Recovery Benefit Program by redesigning the programs to eliminate any elements that are inconsistent with the purpose and requirements of the SLFRF program. Failure to take either step within sixty (60) calendar days may result in Treasury initiating an action to recoup SLFRF funds used I violation of the eligible uses. Treasury may also withhold funds from the State of Arizona’s second tranche installment of SLFRF funds until Treasury receives information that confirms that the issues described above have been adequately addressed.




The Treasury Department’s letter had previously declared Arizona’s no-mask mandate grant requirements “inconsistent with the purpose and requirements of the SLFRF program,” stating that the programs “impose conditions on participating in or accepting a service that undermine efforts to stop the spread of COVID-19 and discourage compliance with evidence-based solutions for stopping the spread of COVID-19.” “The purpose of the SLFRF funds,” the Treasury Department claimed, “is to mitigate the fiscal effects stemming from the COVID-19 public health emergency, including by supporting efforts to stop the spread of the virus.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘Domestic Terror Unit’*


In August, the government extended its wild accusations out of the courtrooms and into local police departments. Leading up to the anniversary of 9/11, the Department of Homeland Security issued an alert advising police and neighborhoods to be on the lookout for potential terror threats. Among them were “opposition to COVID measures,” or association with “conspiracy theories on perceived election fraud.”

Do you oppose certain COVID policies or hold a skeptical view of the 2020 election’s security but have no intent to respond violently or illegally? The DHS draws no line; to them, you may be a terrorist. Their language spreads beyond actions to include statements or beliefs that are inherently devoid of any call to action, violent or not. One could almost call it an indictment of “thought crime.”


----------



## GURPS

*Fully Vaccinated And Boosted Mark Milley Tests Positive For Covid-19 Four Days After Having Contact with Joe Biden*


ABC News reported:

Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman Gen. Mark Milley has tested positive for COVID-19 and is experiencing very minor symptoms, a spokesperson said Monday. The Marine Corps said its commandant, Gen. David Berger, also has COVID-19.

Milley, who has received the vaccine and a booster shot, tested positive on Sunday, Joint Chiefs spokesperson Col. Dave Butler said in a statement. Milley was isolating himself and working remotely from a location where he can perform all his duties, Butler said.

Milley’s most recent contact with President Joe Biden was on Wednesday at the funeral of Gen. Raymond Odierno, who died of cancer in October. Milley, 63, tested negative several days before the contact with Biden and every day after until Sunday, the Joint Chiefs statement said.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s IRS Will Make Users Upload Pictures Of Their Faces To Access Tax Information*


“Starting in summer 2022, if you need to login to the IRS’s website to access the Child Tax Credit Update Portal, get your tax transcript or view a payment agreement with the agency, you will need to create an account with third-party identity verification company ID.me,” CNBC reported. “A simple username and password will no longer suffice: You will need to provide a government document with a photo, such as a driver’s license, state ID or passport, and take a video selfie with your smartphone or computer.”

An IRS spokesperson told CNBC that taxpayers can still pay or file their taxes “without submitting a selfie or other information to a third-party identity verification company” by using bank accounts, credit cards, and similar means. However, CNBC again emphasized that doing the aforementioned “basic things” — as well as “applying for payment plans” and “monitoring stimulus checks” — will require facial identification.

Last year, the Biden administration’s IRS also drew ire for a plan that would have compelled banks to report gross account inflows and outflows to the IRS for transactions of $600 or more. Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen brushed off concerns about the plan during an interview with CNBC.

“Right now, on every bank account that earns more than $10 a year in interest, the banks report the interest or into the IRS,” she explained. “That’s part of the information base that includes W2s and reports on dividends and other income that taxpayers have earned, so collection of information is routine.”


That's Racist ..... how are poor going to access a IRS Website without a computer


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Biden’s IRS Will Make Users Upload Pictures Of Their Faces To Access Tax Information*
> 
> 
> “Starting in summer 2022, if you need to login to the IRS’s website to access the Child Tax Credit Update Portal, get your tax transcript or view a payment agreement with the agency, you will need to create an account with third-party identity verification company ID.me,” CNBC reported. “A simple username and password will no longer suffice: You will need to provide a government document with a photo, such as a driver’s license, state ID or passport, and take a video selfie with your smartphone or computer.”
> 
> An IRS spokesperson told CNBC that taxpayers can still pay or file their taxes “without submitting a selfie or other information to a third-party identity verification company” by using bank accounts, credit cards, and similar means. However, CNBC again emphasized that doing the aforementioned “basic things” — as well as “applying for payment plans” and “monitoring stimulus checks” — will require facial identification.
> 
> Last year, the Biden administration’s IRS also drew ire for a plan that would have compelled banks to report gross account inflows and outflows to the IRS for transactions of $600 or more. Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen brushed off concerns about the plan during an interview with CNBC.
> 
> “Right now, on every bank account that earns more than $10 a year in interest, the banks report the interest or into the IRS,” she explained. “That’s part of the information base that includes W2s and reports on dividends and other income that taxpayers have earned, so collection of information is routine.”
> 
> 
> That's Racist ..... how are poor going to access a IRS Website without a computer



Sounds insane, we need to get rid of these democrats or we will al be slaves.


----------



## GURPS

*Small town in South Dakota still grappling with Keystone cancellation one year later*


"We are the collateral damage," West Central Electric Cooperative CEO Jeff Birkeland told Fox News. "Our one chance in a lifetime to get some opportunity, some growth, to lower our rates for our members, and he took it away from us."

President Biden signed a Jan 20, 2021, executive order revoking the building permit for the 1,200-mile Keystone XL project, would have carried oil through Montana, South Dakota and Nebraska. Biden ended the multi-billion-dollar project over concerns about its potential impacts on the climate.

"The Keystone XL pipeline disserves the U.S. national interest," Biden said in the order.


----------



## GURPS

*If You Thought the Supply Chain Crisis Was Bad Enough, DHS Could Make It Worse*


The regulations state that anyone who enters a port or ferry terminal who is not a U.S. citizen, U.S. national, or lawful permanent resident must attest to his or her vaccination status, provide proof of vaccination, and provide “a valid Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI)-compliant document, such as a valid passport, Trusted Traveler Program card, or Enhanced Tribal Card,” along with any other documents that U.S. Customs and Border Protection requests.

This may sound reasonable and fair, but the new regulations will exacerbate the supply chain crisis that has already made American life more difficult and contributed to inflation.

These regulations are the second phase, and the first phase went into effect in November. That first phase allowed fully vaccinated non-essential travelers to enter the U.S. via ferry terminals and land ports.

This new set of regulations is more nefarious because untold numbers of cross-border truckers won’t be able to enter this country because they’ve chosen not to take the shot.

Truck News reported back in October about the potentially devastating effect these new requirements could have on Canadian truckers:



> “It’s going to be a disaster,” said Wendell Erb, president and CEO of the Erb Group, a cross-border fleet headquartered in New Hamburg, Ont.
> “Unfortunately, the percentage of people who are unvaccinated have no intention of getting vaccinated,” he said. “I’m already short of drivers to handle the freight I’m going to have.”








VivaFri vbloged about Canada doing the same procedure with Truckers Entering Canada


----------



## kwillia

Made a trip to Fredericksburg today. Stopped by the Walmart in VA just before the bridge on my way back. Full shelves. Affordable name brand toilet paper. Lots of fresh inventory. Nothing like our Walmart in California, MD. I swear it is worth the drive over the bridge.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Made a trip to Fredericksburg today. Stopped by the Walmart in VA just before the bridge on my way back. Full shelves. Affordable name brand toilet paper. Lots of fresh inventory. Nothing like our Walmart in California, MD. I swear it is worth the drive over the bridge.


I braved ours today. Got what was on my list and beat feet ASAP.


----------



## PrchJrkr

kwillia said:


> Made a trip to Fredericksburg today. Stopped by the Walmart in VA just before the bridge on my way back. Full shelves. Affordable name brand toilet paper. Lots of fresh inventory. Nothing like our Walmart in California, MD. I swear it is worth the drive over the bridge.


That Walmart is the only one other than PF that I will go to anymore. You want a pleasant shopping experience? Go on a Monday morning.


----------



## PrchJrkr

RoseRed said:


> I braved ours today. Got what was on my list and beat feet ASAP.


You're more courageous than I.


----------



## RoseRed

PrchJrkr said:


> You're more courageous than I.


I was in and out in maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## PrchJrkr

RoseRed said:


> I was in and out in maybe 15 minutes.


Go with a printed list and floor plan, yes?


----------



## RoseRed

PrchJrkr said:


> Go with a printed list and floor plan, yes?


Exactly.


----------



## Hijinx

kwillia said:


> Made a trip to Fredericksburg today. Stopped by the Walmart in VA just before the bridge on my way back. Full shelves. Affordable name brand toilet paper. Lots of fresh inventory. Nothing like our Walmart in California, MD. I swear it is worth the drive over the bridge.


Yes it is, I go there a lot. They have more checkers too.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Warns It ‘Will Not Be In A Position To Evacuate U.S. Citizens’ From Ukraine*






The news came as the Biden administration ordered the families of all American personnel at the U.S. Embassy in Ukraine on Sunday to immediately leave the country.

“The security conditions, particularly along Ukraine’s borders, in Russia-occupied Crimea, and in Russia-controlled eastern Ukraine, are unpredictable and can deteriorate with little notice. Demonstrations, which have turned violent at times, regularly occur throughout Ukraine, including in Kyiv,” the department said. “Do not travel to Ukraine due to the increased threats of Russian military action and COVID-19. Exercise increased caution in Ukraine due to crime and civil unrest. Some areas have increased risk.”

A separate report on Sunday indicated that Biden was considering deploying U.S. forces to Eastern Europe in an apparent attempt to not appear weak, although many experts warn that it is too little too late.


----------



## Hijinx

If the Democrats hadn't elected a senile old man we wouldn't be in this position,.


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> If the Democrats hadn't fraudulently elected a senile old man we wouldn't be in this position,.



:fixed:


----------



## GURPS

*Supply Chain Crisis Poised to Worsen as Vax Mandate Impacting Truckers Takes Effect*


The Department of Homeland Security is now implementing rules that prevent noncitizen essential travelers crossing the border unless they are fully vaccinated.

The rules include truckers from Canada and Mexico.


> Starting Jan. 22, travelers entering the United States at land ports of entry — notably along the Canadian and Mexican borders — and ferry points who are not U.S. citizens must be fully vaccinated against COVID-19, the Department of Homeland Security announced.
> 
> The requirement, which takes effect at 12 a.m. ET that day, does not apply to U.S. drivers. However, Canada and Mexico have similar regulations in place that do impact U.S. drivers — including truck drivers — who make cross-border runs.





> The DHS announcement was released late on Jan. 20, and was one that the trucking industry had been anticipating, noted American Trucking Associations Chief Economist Bob Costello.





> “It applies to all Canadian and Mexican drivers,” he said. “I’m not too concerned about the Mexican drivers — the Mexican drayage drivers — they’re vaccinated at a pretty high rate. For the Canadian drivers, they now have to be fully vaccinated to get back into their country to go home. So they’re not going to come here if they’re not vaccinated.”


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

So create a staging area where a truckers pulls up, exchange trailers and continue the delivery without leaving the cab.  A number of vaccinated workers assigned to the area do the actual un-hook/hookup without interfacing with the drivers.


----------



## Clem72

GURPS said:


> *‘This Was An Act Of Terror’*
> 
> 
> 
> Biden went on to take questions from the gathered reporters, who asked how the gunman — who claimed to be the brother of Aafia “Lady of al Qaeda” Siddiqui and demanded her release — had been able to purchase the weapons he used.
> 
> “Allegedly — I don’t have all the facts, nor does the attorney general,” Biden replied. “Allegedly the assertion was he got the weapons on the street.”
> 
> Biden pivoted briefly to complain about a lack of focus on the number of guns being bought and sold in the United States, noting that it was impossible to stop person-to-person black market sales and seeming to suggest that if fewer Americans were permitted to buy their firearms legally, there would also be fewer guns on the street for criminals to buy.
> 
> “We should be — the idea of background checks are critical, but you can’t stop something like this if someone is on the street buying something from somebody else on the street,” he explained, “Except that there’s so many guns that have been sold of late, it’s just ridiculous. And it’s because of the failure of us to focus as hard as we should and as consistent as we should on gun purchases, gun sales, ghost guns, and a whole range of things that I’m trying to do.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm Shocked a Criminal ILLEGALLY Purchased a Weapon
> 
> How would ANY of the Proposed Gun Control Laws Stopped this BRITISH CITIZEN From Illegally Procuring a Weapon_


They require ID to buy a gun? Isn't that racist?


----------



## Hijinx

They have truck drivers with a mandate to have the vaccine while they allow illegals to cross without anything, and be flown all over America for free.


----------



## herb749

Sneakers said:


> So create a staging area where a truckers pulls up, exchange trailers and continue the delivery without leaving the cab.  A number of vaccinated workers assigned to the area do the actual un-hook/hookup without interfacing with the drivers.




I was talking to someone yesterday and he said truckers he knows that's all they do. They just drive and all the rest is done for them.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> I was talking to someone yesterday and he said truckers he knows that's all they do. They just drive and all the rest is done for them.


I wonder if long haul driver's, or other all day truck drivers, wear compression socks for the amount of time they are sitting to prevent DVT?


----------



## GURPS

*Why Are Energy Prices Everywhere So High? Democrats*



*The Left’s Insanity On Energy Supply*

Four years ago, Massachusetts Attorney General Maura Healey started using her office to prevent pipeline construction. Without a constant supply, power plants turned elsewhere for reliable natural gas: Russia.

Despite the absolute insanity of sending Commonwealth checks to Vladimir Putin rather than Pennsylvania, Healey insisted it was better for the climate. Even when the Massachusetts electric grid was teetering on failure, she insisted that transatlantic cargo ships were an improvement over domestic pipelines to a neighboring state.

It was insanity then. It’s worse now.

Massachusetts joins the ranks of many European nations enriching Putin. He has used the surplus to build his army along Ukraine preparing to invade. You didn’t think he was going to build orphanages, did you? It is Vladimir Putin, after all. Maybe the Russian army can have a disclaimer, like the ones Healey applies to campaign ads. “This army brought to you by climate change activists.”

Writing for Forbes, energy analyst David Blackmon breaks down the current state of electricity generation in New England. Despite the subsidies and the posturing of Northeastern climate-conscious Democrat politicians like Sens. Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren, and Green New Deal author Edward Markey, the region has increased use of the very fossil fuels they try so hard to eliminate. Blasted New Englanders and their… heat.

They are also importing _liquefied natural gas_ (LNG) from the Caribbean because of the now four-year old Healey logic: why buy inexpensively from your friend what you can buy at a premium from a stranger? Add to that the few thousand miles in an ocean tanker and you get a perfect formula for being an eco-warrior.


----------



## GURPS

*White House pushes Spotify, Big Tech to continue crackdown on 'misinformation' amid Joe Rogan controversy*


At the conference, Psaki said that the new warnings are "a positive step," but the administration would like increased efforts from tech companies to suppress false information and elevate facts. 

Not long after urging companies to suppress disinformation, Psaki was asked for comment on book bans reported at schools nationwide, to which she assured reporters that the Biden administration is "pro-freedom of speech and freedom of expression."

"Our hope is that all major tech platforms — and all major news sources for that matter — be responsible and be vigilant to ensure the American people have access to accurate information on something as significant as COVID-19," Psaki said of Spotify's new content warnings. "That certainly includes Spotify."

"So this disclaimer, it's a positive step, but we want every platform to continue doing more to call out misinformation while also uplifting accurate information," she added.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Are Jen's eyes brown? They really ought to be.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden exposes the truth about progressives and the Constitution*


President Joe Biden said what most of his party believes the other day: “The Constitution is always evolving slightly in terms of additional rights or curtailing rights.” That misconception is why Supreme Court confirmations have turned so nasty.

No: The whole point of a written Constitution is that it _doesn’t_ “evolve” except under the arduous procedures for amending it. The Supreme Court may make new constitutional law in the course of applying it to new situations, but that’s supposed to be it.

Which is why progressives going back to President Woodrow Wilson have always hated the _actual_ Constitution, as it limits their agenda.

These days, they’re eager to pack the high court with judges who’ll “read” that agenda into the nation’s fundamental law, which is a lot easier than convincing the people’s elected representatives to endorse their program.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Good a place as any for this video...


----------



## GURPS

*'Free' and contaminated: look what happened to Biden's taxpayer-funded N95 shipment*


According to evidence that has accumulated on social media and in wider media reports, many stores are distributing N95s outside of any form of sealed packaging.

*[Here’s some background on the shenanigans:

Facing calls to “upgrade” their masks, in late January, the Biden Administration withdrew some 400 million N95 masks from the federal stockpile of 737 million N95s, and decided to ship them out to grocery stores across America.

There remains no evidence that N95 masks — which were made for industrial use (think miners, construction workers, painters, etc) and are commonly used in healthcare settings — work to stop viruses.]*

Take a look at what’s going on across the United States. Countless pharmacies and grocery store recipients of the federal stockpile are giving away unpackaged, already-contaminated N95s. It appears that many of the mask orders arrived in bulk packaging, instead of receiving individually wrapped masks.

As you can see below, it’s far from an isolated incident.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> *Supply Chain Crisis Poised to Worsen as Vax Mandate Impacting Truckers Takes Effect*
> 
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security is now implementing rules that prevent noncitizen essential travelers crossing the border unless they are fully vaccinated.
> 
> The rules include truckers from Canada and Mexico.


On the other hand, if you want to cross any of our borders as an illegal alien, c'mon in!


----------



## BOP

*Thank you President Joe Biden*!




*


----------



## Sneakers

Even the individual-wrapped N95 masks at Harbor Freight have a disclaimer, not to be used for medical purposes.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

BOP said:


> On the other hand, if you want to cross any of our borders as an illegal alien, c'mon in!






Hire Illegal Aliens to drive the trucks


----------



## Sneakers

Ok, all these people have a point about the bins of unwrapped masks.  I'm sure they were stored this way, in bulk boxes.  They COULD have wrapped each one before delivery, and no one would be the wiser.

My solution: use surgical gloves to take what you need.  Take it outside and spray the crap out of it with Lysol.  No longer an issue.


----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> Hire Illegal Aliens to drive the trucks


Somebody's probably already thought of it.


----------



## Merlin99

Sneakers said:


> Ok, all these people have a point about the bins of unwrapped masks.  I'm sure they were stored this way, in bulk boxes.  They COULD have wrapped each one before delivery, and no one would be the wiser.
> 
> My solution: use surgical gloves to take what you need.  Take it outside and spray the crap out of it with Lysol.  No longer an issue.


Huffing Lysol would probably lead to its own problems.


----------



## my-thyme

And still no cat food. 

I have never in all my years worked so hard to feed a cat.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> Huffing Lysol would probably lead to its own problems.



But it sure would cull the herd, wouldn't it?


----------



## herb749

Merlin99 said:


> Huffing Lysol would probably lead to its own problems.




I was going to mention that .


----------



## herb749

I've come to realize another reason we can't find things. People using these shopping services. 1st day of a new sale ad you can't find those items. Its because the personal shoppers started at 7am picking for their lists.


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> Huffing Lysol would probably lead to its own problems.


You might wait until it's dry and aired out a bit.  Nothing says you have to put it on when you spray it.


----------



## my-thyme

herb749 said:


> I've come to realize another reason we can't find things. People using these shopping services. 1st day of a new sale ad you can't find those items. Its because the personal shoppers started at 7am picking for their lists.


Oh, I never thought of this but you are probably right.


----------



## PJay

When curbside and home delivery came to my area that's when I noticed store shelves not being as full.


----------



## stgislander

I was talking to our UPS driver that other day that I noticed one truck in my Tall Timbers neighborhood while his truck was at the Piney Point post office.  This area has always been a one truck route.  He said that since the pandemic, online deliveries have increase so much that his one truck route had increase to two and sometimes three trucks.   I usually get home between 5:30 - 6:00pm and he's still driving through the neighborhood making deliveries.


----------



## TPD

Just got notice from our supplier(True Value) that paint is going up about 14% this month. This is industry wide-not just us. This is on top of increases last year.  And there is still a shortage of certain paint products, spray paints especially.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> Just got notice from our supplier(True Value) that paint is going up about 14% this month. This is industry wide-not just us. This is on top of increases last year.  And there is still a shortage of certain paint products, spray paints especially.




Pellets going up again?


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> Pellets going up again?


We just put an order in today for another load. Not sure till we see landed costs, but more than likely yes.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> We just put an order in today for another load. Not sure till we see landed costs, but more than likely yes.


Ok... see you tomorrow....


----------



## herb749

This is where our media fails us. They can't talk about higher prices or make Biden's poll numbers drop more. With a republican in office they would beat the drum everyday pointing out its their fault.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GURPS said:


> Hire Illegal Aliens to drive the trucks


That won't work unless we make the trucks illegal, too, so bust out the brake and headlights.


----------



## GURPS

Investigation finds top Biden science adviser bullied subordinates: report​

An internal White House investigation has reportedly discovered that President Biden’s top science adviser bullied and demeaned subordinates while also violating the office’s workplace policy.

Politico reported on Monday, citing interviews and an audio recording of a briefing on the investigation’s findings, that Eric Lander, a member of Biden’s Cabinet and the director of the Office of Science and Technology Policy (OSTP), acted in a “bullying” way toward his then-general counsel Rachel Wallace.

The investigation also found that Lander, who has been cited as a central figure in the pandemic response, had “disrespectful interactions with staff” by Lander and other OSTP leadership, according to Christian Peele, the deputy director of management and administration at the White House. Politico reported on Peele’s remarks from an audio recording of the briefing on the investigation.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Promised To Fire ‘On The Spot’ Disrespectful Staff. His Top Science Adviser Was Just Outed For ‘Demeaning’ His Team​
“The investigation found credible evidence of instances of multiple women having complained to other staff about negative interactions with Dr. Lander, where he spoke to them in a demeaning or abrasive way in front of other staff,” Peele said.

Lander apologized in an email to staff on Friday after the findings of the White House investigation leaked to the press. Lander apologized for his conduct, admitted to violating White House policies in his dealings with staff, and promised workplace reforms and new procedures and trainings.

“I am deeply sorry for my conduct. I especially want to apologize to those of you who I treated poorly or were present at the time,” Lander wrote. “It’s my responsibility to set a respectful tone for our community. It’s clear that I have not lived up to this responsibility. I have spoken to colleagues within OSTP in a disrespectful or demeaning way.”


----------



## Sneakers

herb749 said:


> I've come to realize another reason we can't find things. People using these shopping services. 1st day of a new sale ad you can't find those items. Its because the personal shoppers started at 7am picking for their lists.


Decided to get out early today to do a bit of grocery shopping.  Things I've been looking for for weeks I found today.  Getting out earlier helps.


----------



## GURPS

‘Biden Sent The Black Community Crack Pipes’​
“Applicants for the grants are prioritized if they treat a majority of ‘underserved communities,’ including African Americans and ‘LGBTQ+ persons,’ as established under President Joe Biden’s executive order on ‘advancing racial equity,’” The Washington Free Beacon reported.

In what many saw as adding insult to injury, fact-checking organization _Snopes_ then declared that the claim, “In early 2022, the Biden administration endeavored to advance racial equity by distributing crack pipes to drug users,” was “Mostly False.”


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

jrt_ms1995 said:


> That won't work unless we make the trucks illegal, too, so bust out the brake and headlights.


Didn’t California make trucks over 10 years old illegal?


----------



## Hijinx

This whole mess is crazy.
You can go to the library and get a sealed N-95 mask , but you have to wear the old style mask you have to go there.  I heard a rumor that masks were delivered by UPS which means the Government doesn't trust the United States Postal Service either. 
The mask being placed in a bin are  really pretty clean and though rumored to already be contaminated, what difference does it make? mask don't stop Covid anyway. The masks are made in China, just like the virus.


----------



## GURPS

Vulnerable Senate Democrats Introduce Bill To Suspend Gas Tax Amid Skyrocketing Prices​
Several vulnerable Democratic Senators have introduced legislation to temporarily suspend the federal gas tax as prices at the pump continue to soar.

Democratic Arizona Senator Mark Kelly and New Hampshire Senator Maggie Hassan introduced the “Gas Prices Relief Act” Wednesday. The bill would suspend the 18.4 cents per gallon federal gas tax for the rest of the year. The bill is co-sponsored by Democratic Michigan Senator Debbie Stabenow, Nevada Senators Catherine Cortez Masto and Jackie Rosen, and Georgia Senator Raphael Warnock.



Kelly, Hassan, Cortez Masto, and Warnock are considered vulnerable seats in contested races in the 2022 midterms. Kelly, Cortez Masto, and Warnock are all rated as toss-ups by the Cook Political Report, while Hassan’s seat is rated as Lean Democratic.


----------



## Sneakers

But you can be sure they will find another way to get the tax $ lost.


----------



## GURPS

Latest DHS Terror Alert Calls Those Who Disagree With Government 'Narrative' 'Threat Actors'​

The feds issued a new terror advisory this week that puts Americans who “mislead” others away from government-approved messages as a “threat actor” on par with terrorists.


That means “free speech” could cost you everything.

The threat assessment seems to complete the circle constructed by Democrats and law enforcement to criminalize wrong-thought and differences of opinion with government actors.


----------



## Sneakers

I'll tell you one thing that is NOT is short supply..... Keurig coffee machines.  Rows and Rows of them in the stores, every model and color you want.


----------



## GURPS

lol

but can you get the coffee


----------



## GURPS

US Inflation Rate Hits 40-Year High​

In January, the annual U.S. inflation rate rose to a 40-year high of 7.5%. 

This was the highest annual price increase since Feb. 1982, and worse than many economists had predicted. In the 12 months leading up to December, annual inflation in the U.S. also hit a near-40 year high. Used-car prices rose 40.5% in January from a year ago; food prices rose 7%, the biggest jump since 1981; and grocery prices increased 7.4%. Prices grew 0.6% from the month before, the same as January's figure.


----------



## stgislander

Yea!!!  Thank-you crazy Uncle Joe.


----------



## frequentflier

stgislander said:


> Yea!!!  Thank-you crazy Uncle Joe.


Let's go Brandon , you senile old fart bag.


----------



## Sneakers

Well, if they weren't in short supply and expensive before, they will be now.

The US has indefinitely halted all imports of avocados from Mexico.









						U.S. suspends Mexican avocado imports after threat to inspector
					

Avocado exports are the latest victim of the drug cartel turf battles and extortion of avocado growers in the state of Michoacan.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## kwillia

Sneakers said:


> Well, if they weren't in short supply and expensive before, they will be now.
> 
> The US has indefinitely halted all imports of avocados from Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. suspends Mexican avocado imports after threat to inspector
> 
> 
> Avocado exports are the latest victim of the drug cartel turf battles and extortion of avocado growers in the state of Michoacan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


Holy Guacamole!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Holy Guacamole!


And a Mexico avocado commercial aired a few minutes ago.


----------



## black dog

GURPS said:


> lol
> 
> but can you get the coffee


A local surplus store carrys Black Rifle, brian orders it by the pallet.
15 bucks a pound cash. I send the kid a bag every month or so.


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> And a Mexico avocado commercial aired a few minutes ago.


The Uber Eats was good.


----------



## GURPS

You Can’t ‘Jawbone Americans’ Into Believing Things Are Better​

“The speech will command the largest television audience the president is likely to enjoy this year, and the temptation will be, as it always is, to herald his achievements and declare that we have navigated the storm,” Axelrod noted.

“But, Mr. President, proceed with caution.” he warned.

“Talk about the things you and Congress have done to help meet the challenges Americans are facing, for sure. Lay out your goals for the future, absolutely. Offer realistic hope for better days ahead,” he added.

Axelrod then noted — without directly saying it — that Americans think Biden’s presidency is a disaster.

“Unsurprisingly, incidents of suicide, drug overdose deaths and violence in our homes and on the streets have grown dramatically. Frustrations with masks, mandates and shifting rules have deepened our political divides. Jobs have come roaring back, raising wages,” Axelrod claimed of the current situation. “But those wage increases have been eaten up by inflation, the likes of which we have not seen in four decades. And all the while, the rich have gotten richer.”


----------



## GURPS

‘This SATIRE’? WaPo’s attempt to blame Ukraine for screwing up Biden’s ‘ready to surge’ economy FAILS on so many embarrassing levels​






From WaPo:



> A few weeks ago, the coronavirus’s fading omicron variant, falling gas prices, and a newly buoyant stock market set the table for what many felt could be a surging U.S. economy in 2022.





> But those rosy scenarios are suddenly in doubt, as rampant geopolitical uncertainty has helped drive up energy prices and send global markets on a roller-coaster ride. These changes could give many consumers and businesses pause and put more pressure on Washington leaders to respond, even though it is unclear how exactly they will intervene.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> lol  but can you get the coffee


Has anyone seen the prices for those K-Cups lately? For a simple 12 cup pack, the price per pound of the coffee inside can be $28 -$32 per pound! That's probably why there are rows of those Keurig machines. Unless one is not lazy and gets one of those reusable K-cups, it ain't worth buying the "convenience" pre-made ones.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


>



All psychological warfare against the, (ignorant), people of these United States.


----------



## GURPS

LightRoasted said:


> Unless one is not lazy and gets one of those reusable K-cups, it ain't worth buying the "convenience" pre-made ones.




I'll stick with my automatic drip coffee maker


----------



## spr1975wshs

LightRoasted said:


> it ain't worth buying the "convenience" pre-made ones.


If I want a quick single cup, will use instant and water "boiled" in the nuclear cooker.


----------



## stgislander

spr1975wshs said:


> If I want a quick single cup, will use instant and water "boiled" in the nuclear cooker.


Yep.  Time to break out my little espresso maker.


----------



## Sneakers

I could not justify a k cup.  Besides being too expensive, the landfill is overrun with plastic cups for the sake of convenience.


----------



## GURPS

The West’s Green Delusions Empowered Putin​

How is it possible that European countries, Germany especially, allowed themselves to become so dependent on an authoritarian country over the 30 years since the end of the Cold War? 

*Here’s how: These countries are in the grips of a delusional ideology that makes them incapable of understanding the hard realities of energy production. Green ideology insists we don’t need nuclear and that we don’t need fracking. It insists that it’s just a matter of will and money to switch to all-renewables—and fast. It insists that we need “degrowth” of the economy, and that we face looming human “extinction.” (I would know. I myself was once a true believer.)*

John Kerry, the United States’ climate envoy, perfectly captured the myopia of this view when he said, in the days before the war, that the Russian invasion of Ukraine “could have a profound negative impact on the climate, obviously. You have a war, and obviously you’re going to have massive emissions consequences to the war. But equally importantly, you’re going to lose people’s focus.”

But it was the West’s focus on healing the planet with “soft energy” renewables, and moving away from natural gas and nuclear, that allowed Putin to gain a stranglehold over Europe’s energy supply. 

As the West fell into a hypnotic trance about healing its relationship with nature, averting climate apocalypse and worshiping a teenager named Greta, Vladimir Putin made his moves.

While he expanded nuclear energy at home so Russia could export its precious oil and gas to Europe, Western governments spent their time and energy obsessing over “carbon footprints,” a term created by an advertising firm working for British Petroleum. They banned plastic straws because of a 9-year-old Canadian child’s science homework. They paid for hours of “climate anxiety” therapy.


----------



## SamSpade

You know what gets me is, I’ve been reading about Soviets/Russians gloating for years about how they intend to squeeze the balls of Western Europe black and blue over their reliance on Russian gas and oil. I know it was a long time back but I recall a reporter asking a Russian official about what they will do if Europe doesn’t do what they want, and he grinned and said they’d justify turn the knobs off - and then Europe will obey.

I can’t recall but I am sure that interview had to be a good thirty years old. What on Earth led Western Europe to believe it could trust Russia?


----------



## Kyle

SamSpade said:


> You know what gets me is, I’ve been reading about Soviets/Russians gloating for years about how they intend to squeeze the balls of Western Europe black and blue over their reliance on Russian gas and oil. I know it was a long time back but I recall a reporter asking a Russian official about what they will do if Europe doesn’t do what they want, and he grinned and said they’d justify turn the knobs off - and then Europe will obey.
> 
> I can’t recall but I am sure that interview had to be a good thirty years old. What on Earth led Western Europe to believe it could trust Russia?


It wasn't' trust. It was betrayal. 

Merkle and her like spent too much time growing up under the Soviet thumb and are too easily led.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> What on Earth led Western Europe to believe it could trust Russia?




Look at my post about the Greening Of Germany


----------



## GURPS

‘Changed Our Entire Energy Policy Because Greta Thunberg Yelled At Us’​
“That is, I think, an insulting policy decision by the White House, and to proclaim that like it’s some great thing for the State of the Union address,” Perino said. “Because, if you’re at home, you’re thinking ‘60 million barrels, that’s not a lot.’ _It’s less than three days of what we consume_. That’s ridiculous.”

“What the president could have done last night, he could have done an ‘[Operation] Warp Speed’ for innovation, in terms of [producing] cleaner energy — reward innovation,” Perino continued. “But to then tell the Left, very clearly, ‘We are going to have to ramp up our traditional fossil fuels for the next several years so that we can protect our national security, protect your gas prices, but rest assured we’re trying to get to the greener energy.”

“We actually changed our entire energy policy because _Greta Thunberg yelled at us_,” Perino added.


----------



## black dog

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the prices for those K-Cups lately? For a simple 12 cup pack, the price per pound of the coffee inside can be $28 -$32 per pound! That's probably why there are rows of those Keurig machines. Unless one is not lazy and gets one of those reusable K-cups, it ain't worth buying the "convenience" pre-made ones.


My son has used the reusable K-cups off Amazon, he has used the pack of four for about two years now.


----------



## DaSDGuy

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the prices for those K-Cups lately? For a simple 12 cup pack, the price per pound of the coffee inside can be $28 -$32 per pound! That's probably why there are rows of those Keurig machines. Unless one is not lazy and gets one of those reusable K-cups, it ain't worth buying the "convenience" pre-made ones.


I roast my own beans once per week, burr grind them and use a French press.  Works great, taste's better and raw beans cost less than anything in a can, bag or K-Cup.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> ‘Changed Our Entire Energy Policy Because Greta Thunberg Yelled At Us’​
> “That is, I think, an insulting policy decision by the White House, and to proclaim that like it’s some great thing for the State of the Union address,” Perino said. “Because, if you’re at home, you’re thinking ‘60 million barrels, that’s not a lot.’ _It’s less than three days of what we consume_. That’s ridiculous.”
> 
> “What the president could have done last night, he could have done an ‘[Operation] Warp Speed’ for innovation, in terms of [producing] cleaner energy — reward innovation,” Perino continued. “But to then tell the Left, very clearly, ‘We are going to have to ramp up our traditional fossil fuels for the next several years so that we can protect our national security, protect your gas prices, but rest assured we’re trying to get to the greener energy.”
> 
> “We actually changed our entire energy policy because _Greta Thunberg yelled at us_,” Perino added.




Its not so much Biden not saying it, its his handlers not allowing him to say it. They tell him what to say & do.


----------



## GURPS

Almost-Law College Transparency Act Would Build Another National Surveillance System​

According to the bill, the student-level data the federal government collects will include “student-related surveys,” race or ethnicity, age, sex, attendance, program of study, military or veteran benefit status, enrollment and credential status, distance education enrollment status, and federal Pell Grant status. Wait, that’s not all. “[A]dditional data” will be collected and tracked, including but not limited to, economic status, participation in remedial coursework, status as a parent of dependent children, incarceration or confinement status, disability status, and “other” undefined data to be collected as the government later deems necessary.

The CTA was snuck in via a last-minute amendment to the America Competes Act. It moved quickly out of the House on Feb 4, 2022, without a legislative hearing, with only 12 minutes total discussion, and passed by roll call vote. The federal student data system embedded in this bill is only one conference committee away from President Biden signing it into law. That committee is expected to consider this bill soon.

Notably, biometric data, personality data, and behavioral data collection such as facial expression, threat and risk scores, predictive analytics, and social-emotional data are not prohibited in this bill. The CTA also has language that specifically allows third parties to sell student data (page 58): “nothing in this paragraph shall be construed to prohibit third-party entities from using publicly-available information in this data system for commercial purposes.”

The information in this proposed student data system must also be matched and shared with the U.S. Department of Defense, the Social Security Administration, the Census Bureau, the Office of Federal Student Aid (even if the student did not apply for aid), the Bureau of Labor and Statistics, and the Department of Veterans Affairs. Thanks to loopholes and exceptions in the Family Educational Rights and Privacy Act (FERPA), these federal agencies can then further disclose student data with other approved agencies and businesses as allowed by law.

They don’t call this “surveillance” in the bill; they call it “transparency.”


----------



## black dog

DaSDGuy said:


> I roast my own beans once per week, burr grind them and use a French press.  Works great, taste's better and raw beans cost less than anything in a can, bag or K-Cup.



I would bet when my son comes home he will buy a grinder and a press.
 He presses with a Jet-boil when in the field...


----------



## Sneakers

black dog said:


> My son has used the reusable K-cups off Amazon, he has used the pack of four for about two years now.


I tried the re-usable cups, but they were a pain to clean.  I prefer to use a drip brewer with a paper filter, and just toss the whole thing in the composter.


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> I tried the re-usable cups, but they were a pain to clean.  I prefer to use a drip brewer with a paper filter, and just toss the whole thing in the composter.


I'm not a coffee drinker myself, I sent him those a few years ago so he could brew his BRC coffee in his room easily... Hes packing today and I know his single Koreg? is one of the things he is leaving with other brothers on his floor.
 He might be Bojangling me, lol
 He talks about pressing coffee all the time, not K cups..


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

It's only going to get worse. Tighten your belts folks, it's gonna be a rough ride for quite a while.

% price change, this morning vs. 12/31/19.

Aluminum +95.0%
Iron Ore +56.4%
Copper +66.6%
Nickel +93.5%
Tin +124.6%
Lithium +897.0%
Natural Gas +119.8%
Heating Oil +136.4%
Coal +756.2%
RBOB Gasoline +94.1%
Uranium +81.1%
Oil (Brent) +63.6%
Oil (WTI)  +78.5%
Ethanol +77.2%
Propane +206.0%
Cotton +79.7%
Oats +148.7%
Lumber +248.8%
Coffee +74.6%
Corn +92.3%
Palm Oil +138.4%
Soybeans +78.7%
Soybean Oil +125.7%
Wheat +95.2%
Personal wages ..... have not, will not, ever, keep up, or catch up, with inflation.


_The contents of the above post may not be safe for children, expectant mothers, or the elderly. The above post should probably not be taken seriously but should be taken with a quart of whisky. Misuse of the above post may cause rash, infection, joint pain, bleeding gums, car trouble, bad weather, black mold and/or anal seepage._


----------



## WingsOfGold

Looks like I'm going to get my wish 5 bucks plus for a gallon of gas. GOOD those that voted for the pos bastard can starve for all I care! With luck we will go on water and energy hours!


----------



## Hijinx

WingsOfGold said:


> Looks like I'm going to get my wish 5 bucks plus for a gallon of gas. GOOD those that voted for the pos bastard can starve for all I care! With luck we will go on water and energy hours!


There is a rumor it could go up to $7.00 and maybe even ten.
We will all end up on motor scooters like India.


----------



## WingsOfGold

Hijinx said:


> There is a rumor it could go up to $7.00 and maybe even ten.
> We will all end up on motor scooters like India.


Fine by me, next election even the idiots will think. If xiden did nothing from day 1 we would be fat.


----------



## herb749

WingsOfGold said:


> Looks like I'm going to get my wish 5 bucks plus for a gallon of gas. GOOD those that voted for the pos bastard can starve for all I care! With luck we will go on water and energy hours!




Those POS's are believing in the garbage being pushed by the media, its Russia's fault.


----------



## Hijinx

WingsOfGold said:


> Looks like I'm going to get my wish 5 bucks plus for a gallon of gas. GOOD those that voted for the pos bastard can starve for all I care! With luck we will go on water and energy hours!


I am much of your opinion, but if those bastards starve, We will too.
Those who voted for Joe Biden made a horrible mistake and the real problem is not that they made this mistake.  They are still too stupid to realize the mistake they made.
The Democrat party is going to take an ass whipping in 2022 . we hope,  and what are they doing to avoid it?
Doubling down on all of the BS that will beat them.


----------



## stgislander

Hijinx said:


> I am much of your opinion, but if those bastards starve, We will too.
> Those who voted for Joe Biden made a horrible mistake and the real problem is not that they made this mistake.  They are still too stupid to realize the mistake they made.


But at least we don't have Putin's lackey Orange Man Bad making mean tweets.


> The Democrat party is going to take an ass whipping in 2022.  we hope,  and what are they doing to avoid it?


Has anyone projected what the change in the Senate could be?  The swing in seats is usually not that great considering only 1/3 are up for reelection.


----------



## herb749

stgislander said:


> But at least we don't have Putin's lackey Orange Man Bad making mean tweets.
> 
> Has anyone projected what the change in the Senate could be?  The swing in seats is usually not that great considering only 1/3 are up for reelection.




It could change right now with the vision of Manchin sitting with the republicans at the SOTU.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> But at least we don't have Putin's lackey Orange Man Bad making mean tweets.



#BestTweetsEver

 #shanecomehome-Americaneedsyou


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Sneakers

Noticing things are missing from store shelves again.


----------



## GURPS

U.S. National Average Price Of Gasoline Hits New All-Time Record High, Report Says​

GasBuddy, a platform that collects data on fuel prices to save consumers money, added that the price of diesel was “likely to break the record of $4.846 per gallon in the next two weeks.”

“In addition to setting a new all-time high, the national average is seeing its largest ever 7 day spike: 49.1 cents per gallon, eclipsing the 49.0 cent weekly rise after Hurricane Katrina in 2005,” the company’s statement continued. “On Saturday, the U.S. national average gas price surpassed $4 per gallon for the first time since 2008, and Friday’s spike alone came close to the record daily rise of 18 cents per gallon, increasing nearly 16 cents per gallon in one day. Diesel prices, however, did break records on Friday, as diesel soared to its largest daily gain ever: 22.2 cents per gallon, 6 cents higher than the previous record from 2013.”

Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis at GasBuddy, said, “Americans have never seen gasoline prices this high, nor have we seen the pace of increases so fast and furious.”


----------



## Hijinx

*There is no excuse for this.*
It's BS us buying foreign oil when a year ago we were energy independent and could be again in a couple of months *If we had a sane president.*


----------



## GURPS

Former NIH Director/New Biden Science Adviser Laughs Over Threatening Unemployment to Force Vaccines, Blames Trump For Covid Deaths​

But a leaked audio recording obtained by The Daily Wire calls Collins’ claims of political neutrality into question.

[clip]

*In a summary for the American Enterprise Institute, legal scholar Sean Trende called the ruling a “previously obscure 116-year-old precedent [that] barely warrants a footnote in most constitutional law treatises.” But he noted that non-experts have taken to citing it “whenever anyone questions the legality or constitutionality of vaccine mandates in response to the COVID-19 pandemic.”* Collins referenced it in just this fashion at the Institute of Politics engagement, telling the students that because of Jacobsen, “There’s no question in my mind that the mandates are legal.”

*He then argued that intimidation tactics should be used to motivate the resistant to take the vaccine.

“The US government does have the authority to mandate vaccinations if there is an outbreak that is threatening people, because it’s not just about you, it’s about the people you’re going to infect,” Collins claimed, even though science journals were already reporting by that point that vaccinated people were just as likely to spread the then-dominant Delta variant as those who were unvaccinated.

Collins went on to ask rhetorically, “Do [mandates] convince people who otherwise wouldn’t get them?” He answered himself, “Oh yeah, especially if it means losing your job.”

As evidence, he described how successful the threat of unemployment was at persuading vaccine-hesitant NIH employees and contractors to get vaccinated. When Collins made it clear to the 2,000 out of 46,000 workers who had still declined to take the jabs that they were “in serious danger of being fired in the next month if they [didn’t] do something about it,” Collins said he got a “big response.”*

“Reality [was] sinking in,” he explained, so that even the “pretty darn resistant” elected to get vaccinated. He then chuckled, *“You get the feeling that their resistance was not maybe quite that deeply seated,” and he speculated that deep down, many unvaccinated people may actually want to get the vaccine but resist doing so out of peer pressure. “They’re sort of thinking to themselves, you know, maybe I really should do it, but if I do, I lose my credibility with my peeps,” Collins said.*


----------



## GURPS

Evangelicals: Who Are The Good & The Bad?​

In my circles, there has been a lot of discussion about Megan Basham’s big piece about how the federal government used some high-profile Evangelical leaders to spread government information — and misinformation — about Covid to the broader Evangelical community. (If you don’t have a Daily Wire account, the piece has been reprinted here, available to all.)

As regular readers will know, I am not an anti-vaxxer, but this is genuinely a disturbing piece. The gist of it is that the feds leveraged the high status the Evangelical scientist Francis Collins has with Evangelical influencers to sell the government’s Covid line to Evangelical churches. Basham begins by citing Wheaton College’s Ed Stetzer, a dean and executive director of its Billy Graham Center, giving a friendly interview to Collins early in the pandemic:



> Stetzer’s efforts to help further the NIH’s preferred coronavirus narratives went beyond simply giving Collins a softball venue to rally pastors to his cause. He ended the podcast by announcing that the Billy Graham Center would be formally partnering with the Biden administration. Together with the NIH and the CDC it would launch a website, coronavirusandthechurch.com, to provide clergy Covid resources they could then convey to their congregations.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s feckless energy policy is only getting worse — and he can’t blame Putin​

Meanwhile, the White House is pretending that Putin’s war is the only cause of the crisis, ignoring the fact that energy prices started soaring as soon as Biden took office and declared war on the US fossil-fuel industry: shutting down pipelines, denying new drilling permits and promising a renewed regulatory and tax attack on any who dare to drill.

Team Biden and Democrats like New York’s Gov. Kathy Hochul are also frowning on suggestions to suspend taxes on gasoline, home-heating oil and the like — though federal, state and local levies accounted for 22% of pump prices pre-war.

In other words, a nationwide suspension of gas taxes would do a whole lot more for hard-hit consumers than Biden’s farcical release of oil from the Strategic Petroleum Reserve: Even with other nations joining in, that’s less than two days’ global supply, offering a best brief relief.

Democrats inevitably say that unleashing US drillers won’t have an immediate impact. That’s only partly true, since markets respond fast to a changing outlook. Plus, many companies know where they’d like to move next, and would move rapidly if they believed the target was off their back.


----------



## GURPS

To call this nonsense on stilts is to undersell the stilts. Yes, oil is a global commodity, and yes, price is conditioned on supply, but increased American production of oil would impact its global price. Adding supply to a constant demand lowers prices, while artificially tamping down supply as demand increases creates the wild price hikes we’re seeing now.  The ongoing supply-chain crisis and rapidly increasing inflation demonstrates rather neatly what happens when demand increases and supply declines. Of course, the Biden administration has been botching that for months, too.

However, the White House certainly knows better when it comes to oil. Why does Singh think that Biden’s begging Nicolas Maduro and Mohammed bin Salman to increase _their _production levels and exports to the US? Why does Singh think that Pete Buttigieg declared that Iranian oil imports were “on the table” to deal with rapidly escalating oil prices?

_Answer_: Biden needs more supply to drive down prices at the gas pump, which will eventually damage the political prospects of Democrats. Biden desperately wants more supply — but doesn’t want it from America. The damage done by high gas prices doesn’t come from the delayed embargo on Russian oil, but from a firm refusal to return to the policies of scalable oil and natural gas production that turned the US into a net exporter under Donald Trump.










						Biden adviser: Drilling more oil won't affect its price, or something
					

Strategery redux.




					hotair.com


----------



## GURPS

Drew Holden fact-checks President Biden’s claim that his policies aren’t holding back domestic energy production​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘Fairy Dust And Unicorns’​








Notable responses included:


*Sen. Tommy Tuberville (R-AL)*: “Fairy dust and unicorns…can you imagine what the real world looks like through their eyes? Good Lord.”
*Kaylee McGhee White*, columnist: “Once again: They do not care whether you can afford to fill your tank. They literally see this as a way to push their crazy climate agenda.”
*Chuck Ross*, reporter: “NYT recently reported that Hunter Biden’s firm helped broker a deal for China to buy the world’s largest deposit of cobalt, which is used to make electric car batteries.”
*Noah Rotham*, political commentator: “This is insulting. Our politics would be markedly improved if our elected representatives and their consultants didn’t operate under the assumption that you’re an idiot.”
*Comfortably Smug*: “Ok. The entry level model is 50% more than the median American income.”
*Rep. Pat Fallon (R-TX)*: “It is laughable how out of touch this Administration is with everyday Americans. My constituents don’t want the Green New Deal, they want lower gas prices.”
*Rep. Jackie Walorski (R-IN)*: “President Biden and his liberal staff are shamelessly out-of-touch with Americans. Buying a Tesla to offset the #Bidenflation gas price spike isn’t a simple option for most working families.”
*Caleb Hull*, digital strategist: “Except, ya know, how we use fossil fuels to build literally everything involved in putting together an electric car lmao.”


----------



## Gilligan

> We made huge progress in President Biden’s first year in office, adding more than 30,000 megawatts of wind and solar power to reach record levels


What a freaking joke.  Just *one* average nuke plant puts out more than 30 times that pissant amount.


----------



## GURPS

Trucker on Fuel Prices: 'What Are Y’all Gonna Do Next Month When Your Gallon of Milk Costs $11?'​




The bad news, as my colleague Rick Moran wrote earlier on Thursday, is that we’re now in the inflation expectations phase of an accelerating inflationary spiral:



> Even if the supply chain crisis eases, the problem with prices is expectations of inflation. This means that in every transaction, every economic decision made by individuals, the prospect of higher prices will be present.
> Workers will want larger raises and want them more often. The inflation “premium” will affect interest rates, which means mortgages, car loans, and consumer credit will all go up.




Also, when people believe that, if they wait until next month to buy something, it will be more expensive, they’ll push up their purchase to this month. That increase in aggregate demand — you guessed it — adds to the existing inflationary pressures.


----------



## GURPS

Here are some fast facts to throw at the pinko loons on Facebook who deny reality and embrace buffoonery. Expect them to ignore these truths like the “check engine” light on their Priuses.


The Biden administration tried to use a bogus, wildly inflated figure regarding carbon emissions to justify new rules and possibly laws on fossil fuel. A judge clown-slapped the administration for the Pinocchio tactic, causing a stall. The Biden administration claims this decision has somehow caused a cessation of work on no fewer than 18 federal oil and gas leases in New Mexico.
Biden hasn’t held an onshore lease sale in a full year. He is the first president in 20 years to NOT do this.
ConocoPhillips COULD drill 160,000 barrels per day in the National Petroleum Reserve of Alaska for the next 30 years, but the commies at the Center For American Progress pushed the Biden administration to stop the drilling.
Biden’s anti-fossil fuel gibberish hasn’t gone unnoticed. As one oil exec told Bloomberg, “Biden is signaling that his environmental goals trump energy security and consumer prices.” He continued, “that’s not lost on public companies or the banks they rely on.”
Even the lickspittles at Yahoo! Finance know that Biden is delaying drilling leases, and it’s hurting Americans trying to get to work.

Another problem would be the Uriah Heeps (not to be confused with Uriah Heep) in lefty media who blame Putin, Trump, and gas-thirsty moonbats for the rising price of oil. In this article, CNN claims that everyone and everything is guilty except the one guy who can make a difference: Gropey Joe Biden.










						Facebook Lefties Are Stupid or Lying: Biden Is Helping to Drive Up the Price of Oil
					

I don’t know why I bother arguing with libdolts on Facebook. These are people who struggle to fill their tanks like the rest of us. Meat is so expensive that they are feeding their kids Alpo, ye...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## herb749

There's a waiting list for electric cars. You can't drive what you can't buy.


----------



## GURPS

Media fear economy, gas prices have Biden over a barrel​
Record inflation plus record high gas prices equals media spin. That’s the equation journalists are using as they cover for the Biden administration’s self-inflicted economic problems.

This isn’t math. It’s political science. The media are looking at an election wipeout for Democrats in November and doing everything they can to cover for President Joe Biden and his inept administration.

The New York Times almost got behind the press room podium to fill in for Press Secretary Jen Psaki. "Republicans Wrongly Blame Biden for Rising Gas Prices." The paper pointed the finger at the pandemic for supply disruptions, not the Biden administration’s open war on American energy.


----------



## Hijinx

Years ago Obama said we could not drill our way out of high priices.
Trump did it and made a fool of Obama.
Now the fool is back in the puppet form of Joe Biden.

*This is Obama's third term as President.*


----------



## GURPS

Democrats unveil plan to issue quarterly checks to Americans by taxing oil companies posting huge profits​

The plan would also establish a quarterly payment program to provide direct payments to Americans struggling with rising prices. The income thresholds in the bill are similar to those of the third stimulus check issued last year: Individual tax filers making under $75,000 and couples making $150,000 would receive the payments. At $120 a barrel, single filers would receive $240 a year and joint filers would get $360. 

"The bigger thing is that it's going to save everyone money," Khanna said in an interview. "If you're big oil, and you look at this, you're not going to want to pay this tax, and so you're going to be willing to lower prices."

The plan faces long odds to become law. Republicans are opposed to tax hikes, and centrist Democrats may balk at the measure as well. A spokesperson for Sen. Joe Manchin's office didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Gas Prices Are The ‘Unity’ President’s Latest Way To Force You To Do What He Says​







This isn’t just the Democrats’ way of handling the green energy versus fossil fuels debate, either. This is their posture toward all their policy goals — and all the Americans who disagree with them and might threaten to hold up their agendas.

We watched it throughout Covid. When enough Americans (many of them healthy and young) didn’t get the vaccine right away, the administration cracked down and issued federal mandates that workers must get the shot if they wanted to keep their jobs. “Oh, you’re not getting vaccinated? Fine. You’re fired.”


----------



## GURPS

TikTok Influencer Blames High Gas Prices On Putin After White House Gives Her Talking Points​






“But the call was predominantly about Ukraine and Russia, so how does that relate? Russia is one of the top three producers of oil, and it is actually their number-one revenue source,” Zeiler continued. “Now, with Putin starting this horrific fight between Ukraine and Russia, nobody wants to work with him and do international trade. So, with people being scared of war and limited resources, prices are bound to go up as well.”

“For the people who can’t pay $7 for a gallon of gas, there’s an app called GasBuddy that shows you the cheapest gas near you,” Zeiler concluded.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> What a freaking joke.  Just *one* average nuke plant puts out more than 30 times that pissant amount.



Maf is hard, Ohms Law is really hard... Specially when you have to multiply....


----------



## GURPS

Dem Congresswoman Says It's 'Un-American' to Blame Biden for Gas Prices​




"So, this is Putin's fault," Schrier continued in the interview clip tweeted on Monday. Yet she goes on to admit that "before [Putin's invasion], because people were already suffering at the gas pump before this, right? We saw an increase of over $1/gallon over the past year and a half or so," Schrier said — admitting something that the White House has refused to concede in the past.

[clip]

As Schrier admits again, "we knew, we knew that there was a possibility that this could lead to inflation, but we also knew that there's things that you can do to help that settle down," Schrier claimed before repeating another debunked Biden administration line: "economists at this point anticipate that this will be temporary." 

That quote from last summer aged poorly as inflation just hit another 40-year high for year-over-year consumer price increases. Nevertheless, Schrier claimed to know, even last summer, that "it feels, I feel it, like I think we all feel it a little bit that everything feels a little more expensive, on top of that gas is more expensive." 

*Once again, Democrats knew that their tax-and-spend agenda paired with energy policies to make America dependent on the world would make life more expensive for Americans — and they did it anyway. Now that the consequences of their actions are coming back to bite them, they're in denial. And if you dare to point out the mess that they've created — even based on their own admissions — well, you're just un-American. *


----------



## GURPS

Democrats Are Unpatriotic Cowards...And Here's the Poll to Prove It​


There you have it, folks, we’re sharing a nation where over half of them would surrender outright because they hate it so much. That’s liberal America. That’s the Democratic Party. And look, the 25 percent of Republicans, the Lincoln Project types—who would join them is also beyond disgusting. We’re screwed with these numbers. We may mock the Red Dawn remake where North Koreans were somehow able to invade the continental United States (using what…a fleet of Boston Whalers?), but with this sort of division—they could if they had the capability and lord knows how far they could penetrate the American heartland.

Liberals view America as inherently racist, so a new invader is a welcome news to these folks. Do they know what an ultra-nationalist Russia does to their bases of support? Two words: 'meat grinder.'

I’ve always thought the notion of American decline was overblown. As we continue under Joe Biden, and now this poll, the more I see that maybe it’s not overblown; we’re in it. 
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattv...ed-in-ukraine-n2604555?utm_campaign=inarticle


----------



## Kyle

Just means there'd be a lot of bullets expended on the internal enemy first.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘Eat Lentils, Poors!’​

Twitter users across the political spectrum excoriated Bloomberg News for an opinion column suggesting low income Americans find ways to lower their costs to deal with skyrocketing inflation.

The column, titled “Inflation Stings Most If You Earn Less Than $300K. Here’s How to Deal,” was written by Teresa Ghilarducci, a professor of economics at the New School for Social Research, a private university in New York. In it, she explains that inflation, especially soaring gas prices, will do much less harm to Americans who earn more than $289,000 per year. For those near the median income of around $50,000, or less, decisions will be much harder, Ghilarducci wrote.

“If your income is more than $289,000 a year, the run-up in gas prices may be alarming — but it’s unlikely to hammer your overall finances,” Ghilarducci wrote. “For those earning much less, it’s a different story.”

“I expect those most affected will adjust to inflation in the classic way by shifting away from relatively expensive items toward close substitutes,” she continued. “Here are some ideas on how to reconfigure consumption and lessen the blow. But again, adjustment is hard for people without savings or choices.”

Ghilarducci’s suggestions included:


taking public transportation instead of driving;
buying and eating meat subsitutes like lentils and vegetables;
avoiding buying items in bulk;
avoiding unnecessary charges; and
avoiding medical expenses for pets


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Dems Considering Stimulus Checks, Raising Taxes On Gas Companies To Off-Set High Prices: Report​


Instead, Dems are looking to other ideas to try and lower gasoline prices, one Democratic senior aide told Axios:


_Other ideas being discussed include stimulus checks, using more ethanol to lower the demand for oil, and canceling oil companies’ federal leases that aren’t actively being used, the senior Democratic aide told Axios._
_Various Democrats have also already introduced bills that would suspend the federal gas tax; raise taxes on oil companies to fund means-tested assistance; or provide a federal rebate whenever gas prices get above $4 per gallon._
Yet as The Daily Wire recently reported, more stimulus checks would likely worsen inflation. In fact, much of the inflation we are experiencing in the first place was at first caused by massive government spending in 2020, according to the Hoover Institute’s John Cochrane. Even the Associated Press acknowledged that massive government spending will drive up inflation, The Daily Wire stated last week:



> _“Government spending has been a clear factor behind rising consumer prices, though it’s not the only one,” the AP noted on Tuesday. “Biden last year signed a $1.9 trillion coronavirus relief package known as the American Rescue Plan — and many economists say that caused inflation to run higher than it otherwise would,” the paper continued.
> “But the problem is that Biden pumped more money into the economy than it could handle. Administration officials said before the relief package was passed that the greater risk was do too little to help the economy than to do too much. The implicit risk was inflation, though the tradeoff was faster hiring and stronger growth,” the paper added.
> We’re being hit with that inflation today and will be for quite some time._


----------



## Hijinx

The one good thing I see in these times all of us are hurting, even the PG and northern Charles County resident who vote for Steny Hoyer.

Maybe they are hurting enough to finally send Steny into retirement where he belongs.


----------



## GURPS

Chick who claims KINDNESS MATTERS MOST gets real ugly real FAST​


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GURPS said:


> ‘Eat Lentils, Poors!’​... Teresa Ghilarducci, ... explains that inflation, especially soaring gas prices, will do much less harm to Americans who earn more than $289,000 per year. For those near the median income of around $50,000, or less, decisions will be much harder...
> 
> “If your income is more than $289,000 a year, the run-up in gas prices may be alarming — but it’s unlikely to hammer your overall finances,” Ghilarducci wrote. “For those earning much less, it’s a different story.”
> 
> Ghilarducci’s suggestions included:
> 
> 
> taking public transportation instead of driving;
> buying and eating meat substitutes like lentils and vegetables;
> avoiding buying items in bulk;
> avoiding unnecessary charges; and
> avoiding medical expenses for pets


What a f**king genius! Here we have a look at the next Nobel Prize in Economics winner's contribution to the advancement of not only the field, but humanity as a whole. Astounding!


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> Chick who claims KINDNESS MATTERS MOST gets real ugly real FAST​



I'd open her to the extremely real likelihood that she has unwittingly talked, exchanged and interacted with hundreds of people who have not been vaccinated or are anti-vaxxers - just by going about in regular life.

Secondly - choosing not to have dinner with them is actually not "punishing them" for not complying with vaccine. If anything, it is SAVING them from an evening of unending misery.

Thirdly - until Dec. of 2020, NO ONE had received a vaccine, nor had many for another six months. I'm gonna guess that THAT didn't stop you from being in the company of people that had not been vaccinated.

And lastly, and this can't be stressed often enough - vaccination protects the vaccinated. It doesn't shield the rest of the population FURTHER, it does not stop the vaccinated from spreading the virus and clearly if it requires an endless series of boosters, it never confers immunity the way other vaccines do. We continue to be "in this mess we are now" because the vaccine does not WORK the way we'd like it to.

Unlike vritually every vaccine we typically take - these don't seem to work very well at all.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

With Russian and Ukraine combining to product 25% of the exported wheat in the world, anything made with wheat will go up in price.  The US doesn't import their wheat, but the shortage will be felt world wide.


----------



## my-thyme

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163356


.....and there's coffee, spit all over my computer screen.....


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163356


:swiped:


----------



## Hijinx

Everything is there but the "I did that " Sticker of Joe Biden.

The idea of forcing everyone into the electric world of Joe Biden and the Environmentalists is causing real chaos in the world. The chaos is worse than the climate change they fear. It can be solved by tearing up the mush mouthed ass holes executive Order and going back to the energy source we all know.

Ask yourself how smart is it to abandon a source that works in favor of Unicorn farts before the Unicorn farts plan is ready. How smart is it to be closing down electric plants that will be needed for the plan to work.?
Ask yourself WTH are they thinking? As they see their plan causing war , and shortages and much suffering yet to come.


----------



## Clem72

DaSDGuy said:


> With Russian and Ukraine combining to product 25% of the exported wheat in the world, anything made with wheat will go up in price.  The US doesn't import their wheat, but the shortage will be felt world wide.



Right, but now it may be more profitable to export it. So price will rise for local use as well.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Clem72 said:


> Right, but now it may be more profitable to export it. So price will rise for local use as well.


Yep.  Stocked up on pasta.


----------



## Clem72

DaSDGuy said:


> Yep.  Stocked up on pasta.



Well, I wouldn't go that far.  A 25% increase in a $1.25 box of bow-tie noodles isn't going to break the bank.


----------



## stgislander

So @TPD, do world events factor in what you plan to plant this year, or is it still corn and soybeans?


----------



## DaSDGuy

Clem72 said:


> Well, I wouldn't go that far.  A 25% increase in a $1.25 box of bow-tie noodles isn't going to break the bank.


Box of angel hair before Russia invaded - $1.29.  After Russia invaded - $2.39. Not exactly a 25% increase.


----------



## Hijinx

And that is exactly wha


Clem72 said:


> Right, but now it may be more profitable to export it. So price will rise for local use as well.


t will happen. The wheat dealers will start selling American grain for the profit to other countries and the price of everything made with grain will go up and we will have shortages here.
I plan a big garden this year, I have the feeling I will need it.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Clem72 said:


> Well, I wouldn't go that far.  A 25% increase in a $1.25 box of bow-tie noodles isn't going to break the bank.


Wheat and wheat by products, such as flour, are in many other products.


----------



## GURPS

Dear Elites Chasing 100 Percent ‘Clean Energy’: Your Ignorance Is Showing​


As gas prices pinch Americans, quite a buzz has emerged over electric vehicles. Many ordinary Americans are lamenting both the astronomical prices at the pump and the Biden administration’s subsequent push for electric cars as he blames Russia. The corrupt press is predictably suggesting those spurned Biden critics are spinning “conspiracy theories.”

But it isn’t a conspiracy theory to point out that the White House has gas-powered Americans right where it wants them, nor is it conspiratorial to note that the administration — including President Joe Biden, Press Secretary Jen Psaki, Vice President Kamala Harris, Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg, and Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm — has used the gasoline crisis it largely created to pump green dreams, including a transition to electric vehicles.


More than being completely tone-deaf to the plight of Americans who, while struggling to pay $4 a gallon for gas probably don’t have tens of thousands of dollars lying around to buy a Tesla, the Biden administration also ignores the severe shortage of microchips and scarcity of available vehicles anyway. Given those constraints, even those who _can_ afford to buy new cars probably can’t just waltz into a dealership and be relieved of the fuel burden.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Dear Elites Chasing 100 Percent ‘Clean Energy’: Your Ignorance Is Showing​



It's stupidity as well as ignorance.


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> So @TPD, do world events factor in what you plan to plant this year, or is it still corn and soybeans?


Absolutely does.  Since our wheat is planted in the fall for June harvest, we can't make changes to this years acreage.  I think there will be some guys who planted wheat in the fall as a cover crop will end up harvesting that wheat this year instead because of higher commodity prices.  

My corn/soybean mix will be a bit different this year because of input costs.  Less corn because nitrogen is so expensive right now, more soybeans because they are a bit cheaper to plant.  But because of the fuel/ethanol situation, who knows where corn prices are going, since a lot of corn is used in ethanol (about a third of total US corn production).  

Restrictions have been placed on the movement of poultry litter because of the bird flu.   A lot of farmers here on the western shore use eastern shore poultry litter as fertilizer for corn.  And yeah, the bird flu throws another wrinkle in the whole ag economy here in Maryland since most of our corn here in Maryland is used to feed chickens.  If they have to start destroying a lot of flocks because of the bird flu, then local demand for corn shrinks, prices we receive are reduced and prices you pay for chicken at the grocery store increases further.

As you can see, a lot of turmoil in the ag industry right now.  Hold on tight - it's gonna be a wild ride this year!


----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> It's stupidity as well as ignorance.


Not so sure it is ignorance or stupidity or just the chance to control Americans.
There certainly is a trace of ignorance and stupidity in not using a viable energy source and trying to  force Americans into using a source that cannot be viable at this point, but I also believe that Liberals and the democrat Government that supports them gets a big kick over screwing over  the little people. 

Hopefully we can get rid of many of those this year by voting, and it seems a good time to rid ourselves of Steny Hoyer .


----------



## GURPS

This bit talks about Biden hiring TikTok'ers


----------



## GURPS

Stimulus checks to 'fight inflation,' coming soon to America?​

During COVID Mania, our power drunk ruling class went on an unprecedented spending spree, printing untold trillions of dollars, manifesting our current reality that is skyrocketing inflation. 

In the process, they set a small percentage aside in the form of multiple rounds of “stimulus checks,” largely to win over a distraught population and keep them distracted from the economic destruction they brought upon the American taxpayer.

Now, with 80% of all dollars in existence “printed” over the last two years, the average American is struggling to keep up with the inflation caused by the people in charge of our monetary system. So it might be time for another monetary diversion.




The New York Post reports:

“House Reps. Mike Thompson of California, John Larson of Connecticut and Lauren Underwood of Illinois are co-sponsoring a bill that would authorize $100 monthly energy rebates for any month this year in which the national average gas price exceeded $4 per gallon.”


----------



## stgislander

Paul Krugman approves this message.


----------



## GURPS

The most recent example may have come too late for Lynas to include. On Tuesday, Elected Officials to Protect America (EOPA) held a virtual press conference calling on President Joe Biden to invoke the Defense Production Act (DPA) "to accelerate a clean energy transition for energy security" and, incidentally, "to help Ukraine." The Ukraine mention, one suspects, was thrown in because the DPA lets the federal government centrally direct the economy for national defense purposes. Then-President Donald Trump stretched "national defense" in 2020 to cover COVID-19, but the EOPA seem to recognize that climate change may be a step too far on its own, hence "Ukraine."

"The DPA authorizes the president to require businesses to accept and prioritize contracts for materials deemed necessary for national defense, and allows the president to designate materials to be prohibited from price gouging and hoarding," EOPA helpfully adds on its website.

EOPA, which claims to represent 1,313 elected officials in all 50 states, also wants the president "to go further than activating the DPA," according to a press release. "It supports a clean energy plan and asks for a Presidential Climate Emergency Declaration under the National Emergencies Act. A declaration will communicate the urgency of the climate crisis and unlock specific statutory powers." If a law granting semi-dictatorial powers during wartime isn't enough and you call for a state of emergency to "unlock specific statutory powers," you just might rank among those who have lost all patience with dissent and democracy and believe something more thuggish is required.













						Your Favorite Crisis Doesn’t Justify a Dictatorship
					

When the deliberately inefficient give-and-take of liberal democracy doesn't let you shoehorn neighbors into your preferred policy solutions, there are...




					reason.com


----------



## GURPS

Black Democrats Already Blaming Midterm Losses on 'Voter Suppression'​

I predicted it earlier, and it’s already happening. Democrats are concocting excuses for upcoming midterm losses, which are likely to be devastating to the leftist agenda. Black Democratic lawmakers are claiming that when they lose – which they will – it will be because Republicans passed legislation that will supposedly make it impossible for black people to vote. Indeed, they are already challenging the outcome of the upcoming elections.

Rep. G.K. Butterfield (D-NC) declared that “[v]oters will be suppressed this election, no question,” according to the _Washington Times. _“States are passing discriminatory laws that will definitely result in not just the suppression of the African American vote, but also voters who tend to vote with the Democratic parties.”

Rep. Marilyn Strickland (D-WA), who, along with Butterfield, is a member of the Congressional Black Caucus, called for federal legislation to ease voting laws. “There is clearly an effort to suppress the vote and make it harder for people to vote,” she insisted. “We definitely need some legislation at the federal level to address this.”
Rep. Hank Johnson (D-GA) claimed Republicans are attempting to skew elections in their favor by imposing voter suppression laws that would somehow prevent black Americans from casting their votes.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Black Democrats Already Blaming Midterm Losses on 'Voter Suppression'​



Whine Early, Whine Often!


----------



## GURPS

What The White House Wants You To Read​
Over the past month, the White House’s press shop has repeatedly promoted stories from The New York Times’ fact-checker, *LINDA QIU*.

Biden cited a Qiu piece himself earlier this month when he addressed House Democrats in Philadelphia. “Headline fact checker in the New York Times: “Republicans Wrongly Blame Biden for Rising Gas Prices,” he said, reading the headline of the piece. “And it goes on to explain why gas prices are so high.”

Many members of the president’s press team have also become Qiu content boosters in recent weeks.

On March 10, deputy press secretary *ANDREW BATES* tweeted out the same Qiu fact check on why “Republicans Wrongly Blame Biden for Rising Gas Prices,” adding a touch of his own commentary. “The only way to be straight with readers is to include this context,” Bates noted.

Press secretary *JEN PSAKI *shared the same piece, noting “FACT CHECK on GOP.” 

On Monday, Bates shared another story by Qiu. “@nytimes Fact Check: ‘Attacks on Judge Jackson’s Record on Child Sexual Abuse Cases Are Misleading’ Hawley and Blackburn ‘have taken the judge’s remarks and sentencing decisions out of context, distorting her record,’” he tweeted.


----------



## GURPS

​


----------



## TPD

I have been in Dollar General the last 3 days looking for bread but there has been none. I blamed it on management but after watching Tim’s video above, maybe there‘s a shortage of bread.   I haven’t been to the big city yet to shop this week so is bread available everywhere else?


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> I have been in Dollar General the last 3 days looking for bread but there has been none. I blamed it on management but after watching Tim’s video above, maybe there‘s a shortage of bread.   I haven’t been to the big city yet to shop this week so is bread available everywhere else?


So far, every time I've been in Leonardtown Food Lion there was plenty on the shelf. Not as much as pre-plandemic, but about what's been there for the last few months.

Edit: I dug out my old bread machine and darling daughter bought 5 lbs of bread flour and some yeast for me.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Washington State Plans To Outlaw Most New Gas Cars​
SB 5974 — a piece of legislation recently signed by Governor Jay Inslee (D-WA) — establishes a target that *“all publicly owned and privately owned passenger and light duty vehicles of model year 2030 or later that are sold, purchased, or registered in Washington state be electric vehicles.”* An “interagency electric vehicle coordinating council” created by the new law is directed to “complete a scoping plan for achieving the 2030 target.”

[clip]

The legislation — dubbed “Clean Cars 2030” — was enacted as part of a $17 billion climate agenda called “Move Ahead Washington.” Other facets of the package include $5.4 billion for “carbon reduction and multimodal expansion,” $2.4 billion for “fish passage barrier removals,” $836 million for “four new hybrid-electric ferries,” and $150 million for “ultra-high-speed rail.”

“We’re investing in projects from rural to urban areas across our state, letting kids ride free on our buses, ferries and trains, and so much more — and all without punting the cost to working families,” State Sen. Marko Liias (D) explained. “I’m eager for residents across the state to have more efficient and safer commutes — no matter how they’re traveling.”

The electric vehicle legislation was signed into law as gas prices have recently reached historic levels. According to AAA, the average national price of regular gasoline has reached $4.225 per gallon, while the price of diesel has reached $5.117 as of this reporting.

Indeed, other governors are passing new legislation in response to the soaring costs. Governor Gavin Newsom (D-CA), for instance, wants to send $400 to California residents for each registered vehicle, capped at two vehicles. The governor tied the rise in gas prices to Russian President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine — despite price increases that have occurred since President Joe Biden entered office in 2021.


----------



## GURPS

The Biden Recession Is Coming​

On Feb. 4, 2021, writing in the Washington Post, Summers wrote of President Joe Biden's proposed economic stimulus plan: "(W)hile there are enormous uncertainties, there is a chance that macroeconomic stimulus on a scale closer to World War II levels than normal recession levels will set off inflationary pressures of a kind we have not seen in a generation, with consequences for the value of the dollar and financial stability. This will be manageable if monetary and fiscal policy can be rapidly adjusted to address the problem. But given the commitments the Fed has made, administration officials' dismissal of even the possibility of inflation, and the difficulties in mobilizing congressional support for tax increases or spending cuts, there is the risk of inflation expectations rising sharply."

Summers noted that unemployment was already falling, unlike in 2009 when then-President Barack Obama put forward a big stimulus bill. Additionally, the Biden plan poured much more money into the economy at one time. As Summers pointed out, under the Biden plan, "if the breadwinner were laid off, the family's income over the next six months would likely exceed $30,000 as a result of regular unemployment insurance, the $400-a-week special unemployment insurance benefit and tax credits." In other words, an unemployed person would take home more money than an employed person with a pretax income of $1,000 a week. That was economically destabilizing.

The Biden team rejected Summers' warnings. Summers, though liberal, is not a radical progressive and has long rejected the progressives' new economic proposal called Modern Monetary Theory as magical thinking. The theory argues that while inflation is real, big economies can keep printing money without worrying about inflation. It is untried and untested, and we have lessons on inflation going back to instances of Roman emperors making too many coins and thereby causing inflation. When a country makes too much currency, it causes prices to rise.


----------



## GURPS

Ditching fossil fuels makes even more sense now​

I have been working with my colleagues in Congress to address the immediate short-term impact on the economy from Russia's invasion and to implement longer-term strategies to end our dependence on fossil fuels. In addition to the Green New Deal, I have introduced specific legislation, the SAVE Consumers Act, which would allow the administration to advance the release of 265 million barrels of oil into the US market by the end of 2023. Already, Congress has approved the release of oil by the end of 2031. My legislation speeds up this timeline to ease the price spikes families are facing at the pump today, while giving us time to take significant steps to transition to cleaner energy sources.

The SAVE Act would also get us closer to meeting the administration's goal of net-zero emissions energy production by 2050.
Further, we must also help low-income families as they struggle to pay high energy bills to heat and cool their homes during the transition to a clean energy economy. To that end, I have introduced the Heating and Cooling Relief Act to help families pay their energy bills, as well as establish a grant program to ensure low-income households do not get left behind by helping them move away from fossil fuels through home retrofits, decarbonization and renewable energy.


----------



## Hijinx

Biden has created a problem that did not exist before Biden.

A shortage of fossil fuel? Bull. We have plenty of fossil fuel. Just let the oil companies go after it.

They speak of a new world order. Perhaps it is this new world order that is pushing this change to electric everything.
Americans don't like to be pushed, but that is what is  happening. We are being pushed to use electric power but that power does not exist in the amount needed to transform us into a total electric society.
We are being forced to transform our country into electric at the same time we are shutting down Fossil fueled power plants and being told to makes use of windmills and solar panels that cannot take the strain.

I don't know who is pushing this but whoever it is , is pushing us over a cliff.

Many Americans are living from paycheck to paycheck, we aren't all rich. How am  I suppose to buy an electric vehicle when I am currently driving  a beater and trying to nurse it along. How do I afford to turn my home into an all electric home when I have window shakers in my windows for air conditioning and it would cost me $6,000 dollars to install central air and a heat pump?

We have brown outs in some places now. How in the name of Kryst do they expect the power companies to supply all of this extra power? Somebody is crazy as hell.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Could this 1981 movie, The Last Chase, be the best case of prescience ever made? Or, were they telling us of their future plans for us?

_"In the year 2011, the United States is a police state. A substantial percentage of the population was wiped out by a devastating viral pandemic 20 years earlier. Amidst the resulting chaos and general panic, democracy collapsed and a totalitarian cabal seized power. After moving the seat of government to Boston, the new dictatorship outlawed ownership and use of all automobiles, boats and aircraft, on the pretext that an even bigger crisis, the exhaustion of fossil fuel supplies, was imminent. The loss of other personal freedoms followed, and surveillance cameras now monitor private citizens' every move."

_


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> to install central air and a heat pump?


   a/c bad.  Not green.  Live without it.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Sneakers said:


> a/c bad.  Not green.  Live without it.


Unfortunately, the way houses are being built today and the materials used, without A/C, the ability to control humidity, a house would soon fill with mold. Gone are the days of having large windows to allow fresh air to move freely throughout a house. Back in the day, central A/C units didn't come with a new house. You got a heater for the winter, in the summer you opened the windows.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A gorgeous young woman works at the grocery store. Her job is to climb the ladder to get raisin bread down from the top shelf. Because she is so attractive, a lot of men who come to the grocery store ask her to get down the raisin bread just so they can see up her skirt when she climbs the ladder, but the woman thinks it's just because raisin bread is really popular.

One day, after the woman had given raisin bread to dozens of men, an old man came walking through the bread aisle. "Excuse me, sir," she said. "Is yours raisin too?"

"No," replied the old man, "but it's twitchin' a little!"


----------



## GURPS

Biden Is Clueless About Inflation​

The president wants to spend $5.8 trillion, which would include jacking spending on defense, education, and police. He talks about levying a controversial—and probably unconstitutional—wealth tax on billionaires to help pay for it all but still expects a budget deficit of $1.2 trillion (see Table S1 in Summary Tables)! If you're going to tax unrealized capital gains, President Biden, at least spend it on something pretty!

It's debt-financed spending that helps spur inflation in the first place. Rather than cutting spending and reforming entitlements, the government borrows and prints money so it can keep giving more goodies to its favored citizens. You get more dollars chasing the same amount of goods, and that leads to price hikes.

Meanwhile, at least a dozen states—including such far-flung places as California, Georgia, Hawaii, and Maine—are thinking about giving residents money to spend on things like gas, the price of which has gone through the roof. "Direct relief will address the issue that we all are struggling to address," says California Gov. Gavin Newsom. "That's the issue of gas prices, not only here in our state, but of course, all across this country."

Is he serious? Doling out tax dollars to alleviate the pain of inflation is like drinking a beer in the morning to ease your hangover. It's only setting up the next binge.


----------



## GURPS

Shannon Sharpe Faces Backlash For Tweet Championing $20 A Gallon For Gas Over Having Trump As President​





The following are some of the notable responses that Sharpe’s tweet garnered:


*Nick Searcy*, actor: “This is what rich a** kissing leftists like @ShannonSharpe are really like. They don’t give a damn about working people.”
*Greg Gutfeld*, Fox News: “Lucky you.”
*Chris Barron*, political strategist: “Ah yes s****ing on the poors to own the Trump supporters.”
*Jeff Carlson*, political commentator: “Literally the Democrats 2024 campaign slogan.”
*Buzz Patterson*, political commentator: “Shannon doesn’t care about poor people.”
*Matthew Betley*, political commentator: “Easy to say when you have millions.”
*Gary Sheffield Jr.*, commentator: “The statement makes sense if you make millions of dollars. Given the average American makes roughly $45K/year, I don’t think this opinion holds up around the country. Hence the approval ratings both CNN and Fox News agree are in the gutter.”
*Jesse Kelly*: “Countless men have spent most of their adult lives trying to define communism and in the end it took a racist football player with the IQ of a gerbil to sum it up best.”
*Will Ricciardella*, Fox News: “Every conservative on Sunday: let’s watch football! When will Americans understand they’re making people who hate them rich?”
*Caleb Howe*, Mediaite: “Can’t … can’t we have neither?”
*Jim Hanson*, political commentator: “Rich jacka** fine w/ bankrupting sports fans Because mean tweets give him sadz.”
*John Cardillo*, political commentator: “Sharpe here earned $22.3 million in his NFL career, then made $3 million/year at Fox. He can afford the gas. The single mom driving to her second job to feed her kids cannot.”
*Kurt Schlichter*, attorney: “Loser.”
*Arthur Schwartz*, Republican strategist: “Democrats should adopt this messaging straight through the ‘24 elections.”
*Mike Mason*, political strategist: “I’ll take ‘things people with low IQ’s say’ for a thousand, Alex.”


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Shannon Sharpe Faces Backlash For Tweet Championing $20 A Gallon For Gas Over Having Trump As President​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are some of the notable responses that Sharpe’s tweet garnered:
> 
> 
> *Nick Searcy*, actor: “This is what rich a** kissing leftists like @ShannonSharpe are really like. They don’t give a damn about working people.”
> *Greg Gutfeld*, Fox News: “Lucky you.”
> *Chris Barron*, political strategist: “Ah yes s****ing on the poors to own the Trump supporters.”
> *Jeff Carlson*, political commentator: “Literally the Democrats 2024 campaign slogan.”
> *Buzz Patterson*, political commentator: “Shannon doesn’t care about poor people.”
> *Matthew Betley*, political commentator: “Easy to say when you have millions.”
> *Gary Sheffield Jr.*, commentator: “The statement makes sense if you make millions of dollars. Given the average American makes roughly $45K/year, I don’t think this opinion holds up around the country. Hence the approval ratings both CNN and Fox News agree are in the gutter.”
> *Jesse Kelly*: “Countless men have spent most of their adult lives trying to define communism and in the end it took a racist football player with the IQ of a gerbil to sum it up best.”
> *Will Ricciardella*, Fox News: “Every conservative on Sunday: let’s watch football! When will Americans understand they’re making people who hate them rich?”
> *Caleb Howe*, Mediaite: “Can’t … can’t we have neither?”
> *Jim Hanson*, political commentator: “Rich jacka** fine w/ bankrupting sports fans Because mean tweets give him sadz.”
> *John Cardillo*, political commentator: “Sharpe here earned $22.3 million in his NFL career, then made $3 million/year at Fox. He can afford the gas. The single mom driving to her second job to feed her kids cannot.”
> *Kurt Schlichter*, attorney: “Loser.”
> *Arthur Schwartz*, Republican strategist: “Democrats should adopt this messaging straight through the ‘24 elections.”
> *Mike Mason*, political strategist: “I’ll take ‘things people with low IQ’s say’ for a thousand, Alex.”



 There are Millions of Americans who feel the same way Shannon does.
I know: My neighbor is one of them.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> There are Millions of Americans who feel the same way Shannon does.
> I know: My neighbor is one of them.



I've read a few comments like that. The what inflation democrats that are happy Trump is out of office .


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘Biden Can Replace Him’: Liberals Call For Firing Of Merrick Garland​




“So far, Merrick Garland is failing the United States of America,” Democratic Texas Rep. Joaquin Castro said on CNN Sunday, adding that “Trump is a threat to our democracy, and we need to treat him like one” in a tweet Sunday night.

Castro’s comments come after President Joe Biden had reportedly expressed frustration with the pace of the probe and wished Garland would take decisive action, according to a report from The New York Times on Saturday. Members of the House Jan. 6 committee have also complained about the Justice Department’s failure to rapidly seek prosecution over referrals for contempt of Congress after some Trump allies have failed to comply with subpoenas.

“The Department of Justice also needs to move swiftly,” Democratic Virginia Rep. Elaine Luria said on MSNBC last week.


----------



## herb749

Garland could be waiting until early fall to announce any charges right before the mid terms. You'd think these people would know this instead of whining about it now.


----------



## GURPS

Dems Trot Out Debunked Talking Point To Justify Forcing Big Oil To Walk The Plank​

“When oil companies are honest about why they haven’t increased the supply of oil, they say it’s pressure from their shareholders, not government regulation that’s holding them back,” DeGette said during the hearing. “One of our witnesses today even told the media that it wouldn’t matter if crude were as high as $200 a barrel, they just simply weren’t going to produce more than they plan to.”

But oil executives outlined that the lengthy process for beginning a drilling project during the hearing. Devon Energy CEO Rick Muncrief noted that his company must follow “numerous stringent permitting processes” before it drills any energy.

“One of the permits we must obtain is an APD, or an application for permit to drill. Devon’s APD’s only cover the drilling and completion activity that will be done on the lease itself,” Muncrief said during the hearing. “In addition, we often must obtain additional permits for things like rights of way for pipelines, roads, water disposal, electricity, and a host of other things for activity that will occur off the lease.

“Devon’s practice is to plan on getting from APD to drilling in 5-6 weeks if there were no infrastructure or permit issues to slow the process,” he added. “Additionally, the process to complete a well and bring it to full production may mean that a significant number of weeks transpire before a well reaches its potential.”


----------



## GURPS

‘This Is Not Putin. This Is Joe Biden’: Senator Ted Cruz Blasts Biden Admin Over Spiking Gas Prices​

“When Joe Biden took the oath of office, the average retail price of gasoline was $2.38 a gallon. Today, it is $4.23 a gallon. In some parts of the country, the price has crossed $6.90 a gallon. This was not an accident. It was not an unintended side effect. Nor was it principally the result of the war in Ukraine. This was the result of the Green New Deal zealots in the Biden administration. They told the American people they would do this. And they kept their promise. And now, the Democrats have discovered they have a problem,” he added.

Cruz announced Biden has launched a “war” on American energy, preferring oil from a nation launching a war rather than producing oil within the nation’s own borders.

“That’s why we’re having this hearing. Not to discuss how President Biden launched a war on American energy, and would rather buy gas from the Maduro regime or from Vladimir Putin than from Americans making money here in America. Rather, it’s that people don’t like paying four and five and six and $7 a gallon to fill up their tank,” the Texas senator argued.


----------



## GURPS

‘It’s A Huge Problem’: California’s Sky-High Electricity Prices Bring A Shock To Biden’s EV Dream​

Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg has repeatedly said Americans should buy electric vehicles to avoid the fluctuating costs of gasoline.

“It’s a huge problem,” Severin Borenstein, the director of the Energy Institute at the University of California, Berkeley, told E&E News.

“Or we’re gonna mandate electrification and then there’s just going to be huge political blowback,” he added. “Mandating electrification when you’re charging people 30 or 40 cents a kilowatt-hour is going to be immensely expensive.”

Borenstein added that consumers may be discouraged to transition to electric vehicles if they hear about the high charging costs via word of mouth, according to E&E News.





At least you can buy Gasoline .... how do you charge your car in a brownout?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Adbusters wants you to let the air out of people’s SUV tires, but start by targeting wealthy areas​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

Lowering air pressure decreases fuel economy, just the opposite of their goals and will do nothing to curb sales.  It will also increase vigilance for auto vandalism/theft and increase the likelihood of getting shot.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> ... increase the likelihood of getting shot.


This is a good thing.


----------



## GURPS

This isn’t a recession – it’s a ‘war-cession,’ top strategist says. Here’s why it’s different​
Speaking to CNBC’s “Squawk Box Europe” on Friday, Roche, president of Independent Strategy, suggested that evidence of atrocities committed against civilians in Ukraine by Russian forces will prevent any possibility of a swift peace negotiation with Russian President Vladimir Putin.

As such, the West’s only option is to seek regime change in Russia, he said, given that Putin cannot be seen domestically to withdraw from Ukraine without a “victory.”

“He is not going to trade withdrawal for any ratcheting down of sanctions, so the sanctions stay in place and I think the implications for Europe are that you will see recession, because the sanctions will actually increase and move towards a total energy blockade,” Roche said.


----------



## GURPS

While Everyone Else Is Kicking Themselves For Voting For Biden, College-Educated Women Are Doubling Down​









In trying to understand what might account for this, it’s important to note what we don’t know about these numbers. The two publicly available 2022 NBC polling releases that presumably went into NBC’s aggregation here don’t disclose a key datapoint: The likely vote _by marital status_. And that datapoint is very important for this discussion.

That’s because, historically, married women tend to vote Republican. Single women tend to vote Democrat, in proportions that appear to be sharply increasing. Strikingly, “Among unmarried voters, women were more supportive of Democratic candidates in 2018 than they had been of Hillary Clinton in 2016,” Pew reported.

The 2018 Pew data NBC used for its comparison showed married women were about evenly likely to vote for Donald Trump as for Joe Biden, narrowing the historic trend of married women breaking Republican by a good margin.

“[T]he gender gap between Democrats and Republicans is actually a marriage gap,” noted columnist Mona Charen in 2014, another midterm year. “Single women vote disproportionately for Democrats and married women vote by a comfortable margin for Republicans. The decline of marriage inclines more women to vote Democrat.”


----------



## GURPS

Politicians take note. COVID is "over"​

We’re still waiting to find out if President Joe Biden will allow the mask mandate for public travel to expire on April 18th or if he will extend it yet again. While he’s making his decision, he might want to take a peek at a new Axios/Ipsos poll that was just released this week. They asked Americans a variety of questions about how serious the threat from COVID was at this point and if the pandemic was still a major driving concern. While it may come as a great surprise to some people, particularly inside the White House and among cable news hosts, people really aren’t seeing this as a crisis requiring any extravagant government intervention at this point. In fact, it sounds like a large majority of Americans crossing party lines and every other demographic are done with the pandemic. (Daily Caller)




> Just 9% of Americans believe COVID-19 is a serious crisis, signaling Americans are ready to move past the pandemic, according to a new Axios/Ipsos poll released Tuesday.
> The poll asked Republicans and Democrats to characterize the state of the coronavirus in the U.S. Only 16% of Democrats called it a “serious crisis” compared to just 3% of Republicans. Sixty-six percent of Republicans called it a “problem, but manageable,” compared to 81% of Democrats. Overall, 73% of those polled said it was a “problem, but manageable.”
> Meanwhile, 31% of Republicans said it was “not a problem at all” while just three percent of Democrats said the same, according to the poll.




So Democrats are still more worried about it than Republicans in general, possibly because theyconsume a lot more fear porn on the topic. But when only 9% of the public sees the pandemic as “a serious crisis,” the political class and the media either need to tone down their rhetoric or work on their messaging. Even among Democrats, the number was only 16%. It shouldn’t come as any sort of surprise that a large majority of Americans would refer to it as “a problem.” _Of course_ it’s a problem. It’s a disease and some people will still die from it. You know… just like the flu. But those same people said that the problem is “manageable.”


----------



## stgislander

If I was a betting person, my money would be on extending the public travel mandate.  Especially now with the latest and greatest Omnicron sub-variant spreading.


----------



## Hijinx

These people are crazy. At the same time they are pushing electricity they are closing power plants.
The Infrastructure isn't there for all those cars and electric homes.
Electricity is expensive now, wait until the Electric companies start building an infrastructure to accommodate  the surge. Things are really going to get expensive.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> These people are crazy. At the same time they are pushing electricity they are closing power plants.
> The Infrastructure isn't there for all those cars and electric homes.
> Electricity is expensive now, wait until the Electric companies start building an infrastructure to accommodate  the surge. Things are really going to get expensive.




My electric bill is double what it is normally this time of year. It will be crazy high come AC season.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> My electric bill is double what it is normally this time of year. It will be crazy high come AC season.


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger.
We are all suffering from  Bidens recession.


----------



## GURPS

New Yorker Writer Blasts Effective Watchdog Group For ‘Targeting’ Biden Nominees​


A writer for The New Yorker argues in a recent article that a watchdog group vetting Joe Biden’s nominees is doing so with occasional “racial overtones,” and laments the nonprofit’s “obstructionism” of what critics call the president’s “radical” agenda.

The piece, published Saturday and written by Jane Mayer, is titled “The Slime Machine Targeting Dozens of Biden Nominees.” It criticizes the American Accountability Foundation (AAF) — a tax-exempt government oversight and research group — for seeking to “prevent the approval of all Biden Administration nominees.”

AAF has played an outsized role since Biden took office, researching and digging into the pasts of his nominees. The group’s work has contributed to preventing the appointments of Sarah Bloom Raskin to the Federal Reserve Board, David Chipman to lead the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF), David Weil to the Department of Labor, and others.


----------



## GURPS

Arsonist Affiliated With ‘Animal Liberation Front’ Pleads Guilty To Bombing Meat Packing Plant​
Dibee and at least 15 other affiliates of the Earth Liberation Front and Animal Liberation Front “knowingly conspired with one another to damage or destroy various commercial and government-owned properties” between October 1996 and December 2005, the Justice Department said. The conspirators held meetings to plan attacks, conducted research and surveillance, discussed their plans via code words and code names, and built incendiary bombs to destroy the sites.

“During their self-described ‘direct actions,’ the conspirators dressed in dark clothing and wore masks and gloves to disguise their appearances. Some conspirators acted as lookouts while others were responsible for placing, igniting or attempting to ignite the improvised incendiary devices,” the Justice Department described.

In July 1997, Dibee and his partners used the devices to destroy the Cavel West Meat Packing Plant in Redmond, Oregon. In October 2001, Dibee and others tried to destroy Wild Horse Corrals — a Bureau of Land Management facility near Litchfield, California, that is used to remove wild horses from public lands.

Following a domestic terrorism investigation from the FBI, Dibee and 11 co-conspirators were indicted in the Eastern District of California and Western District of Washington. They were linked to over 40 criminal acts that amounted to $45 million in damages.


----------



## GURPS

Hey Look, Child Separations at the Border Are Okay Again!​
The separation of children at the border has been going on for years. Heck, it happened throughout Obama’s presidency, and no one cared. The 2008 law dictating the separation of adults and children at the border was designed to prevent sex trafficking of minors, but that was suddenly a bad thing once Trump took office.

And guess what? It also stopped being a bad thing once Joe Biden took office.

According to a report from the _New York Times_, Ukrainian children are being “separated from relatives, friends or older siblings with whom they have traveled to the southern border.”

Yet there’s no outrage from Democrats about how evil the Biden administration is. Weird, right?

Oh, I’m not shocked at all. Democrats have had surprisingly lax attitudes about what’s going on at the border since Biden took office. In fact, Biden’s been putting immigrant children in cages … we’re just not supposed to call them that anymore because of the narrative.

What? You didn’t actually think Democrats cared about immigrant children, did you? Of course not. All those sob stories about the traumatic experiences of immigrant children being separated from their families garnered all that attention because the important thing was making Trump look bad.


----------



## Grumpy

Psaki Says There are Limitations Imposed on Biden That Have Not Allowed People to See 'What His Magic Is' (VIDEO)
					

You just can’t make this stuff up. White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said Joe Biden gets frustrated when his passions aren’t being heard and digested. Americans just aren’t smart enough to see how brilliant Joe Biden is and how wonderful his policies are for the country. “There are...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said Joe Biden gets frustrated when his passions aren’t being heard and digested.

Americans just aren’t smart enough to see how brilliant Joe Biden is and how wonderful his policies are for the country.

“There are limitations that have been imposed upon him…[that] have not allowed people to see, at all times, what his magic is,” Psaki said to NBC News White House Correspondent Kelly O’Donnell on Wednesday.


----------



## herb749

Grumpy said:


> Psaki Says There are Limitations Imposed on Biden That Have Not Allowed People to See 'What His Magic Is' (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> You just can’t make this stuff up. White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said Joe Biden gets frustrated when his passions aren’t being heard and digested. Americans just aren’t smart enough to see how brilliant Joe Biden is and how wonderful his policies are for the country. “There are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said Joe Biden gets frustrated when his passions aren’t being heard and digested.
> 
> Americans just aren’t smart enough to see how brilliant Joe Biden is and how wonderful his policies are for the country.
> 
> “There are limitations that have been imposed upon him…[that] have not allowed people to see, at all times, what his magic is,” Psaki said to NBC News White House Correspondent Kelly O’Donnell on Wednesday.




She knows she is leaving so her talks are becoming more & more bizarre.


----------



## Grumpy

herb749 said:


> She knows she is leaving so her talks are becoming more & more bizarre.


Showing everyone what we all knew. But she looks golden for MSNBC


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> Americans just aren’t smart enough to see how brilliant Joe Biden is and how wonderful his policies are for the country.




The situation in not just Biden, since Global Climate Warming Change, the act of defiance in not immediately dropping to your knees and genuflecting to St Gore in the Church of Global Warming those refusing were too stupid to understand the dangers presented by Our Holy Eminence the Prophet Gore or you were too selfish ....

Climate Inquisitors demanded MOAR POWER to dictate actions to ' Save the Planet ' and the Climate Church would sell indulgences to polluting sinners of big business in the form of a Carbon Offsets


----------



## GURPS

Buttigieg floats 'monthly transportation payment' that 'covers everything' to replace car payments​

Buttigieg also said a "monthly mobility dividend" could lie further out in the future.

"What I mean by that is if we're looking way out into the future, where we have things like, let's imagine distributed energy generation where you have resources at your house, whether it's a dramatically more efficient, even solar panels and wind resources," Buttigieg said Wednesday at an event hosted by the liberal think tank New America.

"From your home, you can put more into the transportation system than you get out of it through things like energy, so that you would participate in creating so much value that you'd actually get a net dividend on it, instead of paying into it on a net basis," he added. "Now, that's pretty far out."

A "more intermediate goal" in the U.S. would be transitioning from monthly car payments to a "monthly transportation payment that's quite a bit less than a car payment that covers everything," said Buttigieg, a Democratic presidential candidate in 2020.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> "From your home, you can put more into the transportation system than you get out of it through things like energy, so that you would participate in creating so much value that you'd actually get a net dividend on it, instead of paying into it on a net basis," he added. "Now, that's pretty far out."


You mean, like, similar to energy credits from home solar systems?  Wow.... what a concept.  Far out, man.


----------



## GURPS

Here's How We Know That the White House Doesn't Have a COVID Strategy​




Left-wing Twitter (but I repeat myself) went apoplectic, reacting as though everyone on an airplane would need to go on a ventilator right there on the tarmac. Some “experts” even suggest that travelers force their seatmates to mask up.

Everybody else, on the other hand, greeted the news with a sigh of relief, an air of celebration, and even a sense of humor.

The White House initially accepted defeat the outcome of Mizelle’s ruling, but then it about-faced and promised to challenge it. And all the left can do is complain.

“Given that the ruling was tantamount to an existential threat on the Centers for Disease Control ability to … you know, _control disease_, it was a remarkably passive way for the administration to do public health communication, let alone politics,” Linkins writes. He blames the fact that it’s a midterm year and the administration is cautious, but we know the truth: the Biden administration doesn’t really have a strategy


----------



## herb749

Grumpy said:


> Showing everyone what we all knew. But she looks golden for MSNBC




You know it. She has been lashing out at those who questioned her replies. She'll be the red head Joy Reid.


----------



## GURPS

The "Gentlemen's Agreement": When TV News Won't Identify Defense Lobbyists​




Leon Panetta was the nation’s top security official under Barack Obama, famous for his hangdog eyes and soft-spoken, equivocating defenses of torture and assassination of Americans while serving as both Secretary of Defense and CIA director. That was years ago. Today, he’s a senior counselor at Beacon Global Strategies, which represents a host of security companies, including famed munitions maker Raytheon. In Matt Orfalea’s booming video above, we see Panetta on a recent CNN broadcast stumping for Raytheon products like Javelin and Stinger missiles, with host Bianna Golodryga saying only that he “was America’s defense secretary and CIA director.” Orfalea goes on to capture how Panetta and other military “experts” chant WEAPONS WEAPONS WEAPONS over and over like they’re trying to open magic treasure chests, their commercial ties never revealed.

As war rages, there will be officials on TV with sincere opinions about how the U.S. can help Ukraine. Very often, however, what you’re watching is a paid lobbyist plugging for a weapons maker.


----------



## GURPS

'Tale of Two Americas'​

Earlier this week, the State Government Leadership Foundation (SGLF) launched its six-figure "Tale of Two Americas" ad campaign to highlight the stunning contrast between how states run by Republican leaders and those run by Democrats fare when it comes to issues such as economic opportunity, academic achievement, and safety in their communities. 





The 54-second ad contains buzzwords such as "freedom and fear." The ad distinguishes how "Our country is a tale of two Americas. One full of freedom. The other full of fear. We have opportunity or hardship. Education or indoctrination. Rule of law or lawlessness. Strength or weakness." The narrator goes on to point out "Liberal failures are hurting Americans. Conservative ideas are moving us forward," and closes by asking "Which America do you want to live in?"

The ad is part of a series, and will run across digital platforms in Arizona, Colorado, Georgia, Maine, Michigan, Minnesota, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, and Washington. These states voted for President Joe Biden in 2020, though his approval ratings are now underwater in most of them in a recent Morning Consult poll, as I highlighted earlier this week. Among these states, Biden's approval ratings are only at a net approval in New York and Washington, and even still, they're at a net approval of 6 and of 5, respectively.


----------



## GURPS

‘The Supply Chain Does Not Exist’​

*Wind and solar companies have reported massive profit declines over the last year as clean energy prices have risen and new installations have been delayed thanks to supply chain shortfalls, market uncertainty and the Ukraine crisis.*
*“One of the problems with this industry as a whole is that, since at its very foundation it is based on government subsidies and government mandates, its market value is never truly known,” said Daniel Turner, the executive director of Power the Future.*
*“90% to 95% of the supply chain does not exist,” RJ Scaringe, CEO of electric vehicle maker Rivian, told reporters in April, according to The Wall Street Journal.*


“One of the problems with this industry as a whole is that, since at its very foundation it is based on government subsidies and government mandates, its market value is never truly known,” Daniel Turner, the executive director of Power the Future, told the DCNF in an interview.

“It’s a big lie when the environmentalists say, ‘it’s cheap’ — we don’t know what it actually costs,” Turner continued. “It may be, I’m not denying it could be, but the fact is we don’t actually know what wind and solar cost.”

The average price for renewable energy technology in North America increased an “astounding” 28.5% between early 2021 and early 2022, according to an April 13 report from renewable industry marketplace LevelTen Energy. Development costs, supply chain issues and market uncertainty are to blame for the setback even as demand for green energy climbed, the report added.


----------



## GURPS

Inflation Can’t Be Censored

And the voters don’t like what they’re hearing. A new Gallup poll reports: “Americans’ confidence in the economy remains very low, and mentions of economic issues as the most important problem in the U.S. are at their highest point since 2016.” Moreover, when asked to specify the most important economic issue, _inflation topped the list_. Not coincidentally, the survey found that Americans identified “the government/poor leadership” as the most important non-economic problem facing the country. This is an evil portent for the Democrats who must defend tiny congressional majorities in the midterms. _Politico_ elaborates:



> The professionals who track American attitudes toward the economy say they can see the trouble coming. Angry voters slammed by higher prices and scarred by two years of fighting the pandemic are poised to punish Democrats in midterm elections, according to some of the leading experts in consumer sentiment and behavior. And with inflation persisting and Russia’s war on Ukraine stoking uncertainty, there are indications that public sentiment is getting worse, not better, posing a growing threat to Democrats’ already slim chances of holding onto Congress, they say.



Nor can they claim they weren’t warned. Most reputable economists predicted that the $1.9 trillion “American Rescue Plan” that the Democrats pushed through Congress without a single GOP vote was likely to ignite inflation. Lawrence Summers, who served in the Clinton administration as Treasury Secretary and later as an economic advisor to former President Obama, predicted more than a year ago that the bill was reckless: “I think this is the least responsible macroeconomic policy we’ve had in the last 40 years.… I think there is about a one-third chance that inflation will significantly accelerate over the next several years.”


When Summers’ prediction proved accurate, President Biden and his accomplices added insult to injury by claiming that inflation was unrelated to the huge stimulus bill. First, they insisted the inflation spike was temporary. When that was shown to be nonsense, the White House said it was a “high class problem.” After the resultant laughter ended, they exhumed the “corporate greed” canard. In response to the eye rolling that claim produced, our president introduced the “Putin price hike,” and no one is buying that either. Meanwhile, FOX Business reports that inflation has erased any recent wage increases workers have received:



> The Labor Department reported on Tuesday that average hourly earnings for all employees actually declined 2.7% in March from the same month a year ago when factoring in the impact of rising consumer prices. On a monthly basis, average hourly earnings tumbled by 0.8% in March, when factoring in the 1.2% inflation spike. By that measure, the typical U.S. worker is actually worse off today than they were a year ago, even though nominal wages are rising at the fastest pace in years. That’s because inflation is also surging.


----------



## GURPS

Eric Swalwell and the NYT Can Say What They Will, Rural America Does Not Support Biden​

Rural America is no fan of President Joe Biden and the Democrats. This is no secret. It's pretty much a given. Yet in a guest essay from last week for The New York Times, author Robert Leonard is trying to change that narrative by writing "Biden Has Already Done More for Rural America Than Trump Ever Did." The DNC promoted it that same evening in an email. Those are some strong words. 

Leonard's first paragraph acknowledges how his main thesis is a moot one. "In 2020, Donald Trump won this state, and its governor and two U.S. senators are Republicans. Just one of Iowa’s four House representatives is a Democrat, and it has not voted for a Democratic presidential candidate since 2012," he pointed out. 

When it comes to the Iowa Democrat Leonard is referring to, Rep. Cindy Axne, she was first telected in the blue wave of 2018, when she beat incumbent Rep. David Young, a Republican, with 49.3 percent to his 47.1 percent of the vote. She beat him again in a 2020 rematch, 48.9 percent to his 47.5 percent. 

Axne is a target of groups such as the Congressional Leadership Fund (CLF), a Super PAC which aims to elect Republicans in the U.S. House of Representatives. During a meet and greet last month, Rep. Axne claimed that Biden and Democrats are not to blame on inflation, a key issue for struggling Americans, which Leonard goes on to acknowledge in his piece.


----------



## GURPS

Rural America SHREDS Eric Swalwell for quoting The New York Times to claim they have it SO MUCH BETTER under Biden and HOOBOY​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Rural America SHREDS Eric Swalwell for quoting The New York Times to claim they have it SO MUCH BETTER under Biden and HOOBOY​





I sometimes wonder if these people wake up in a different reality each day. If Trump was still in office they'd be hammering the economy, the economy. Everyday the media goes out avoiding talk about inflation.


----------



## PrchJrkr

herb749 said:


> I sometimes wonder if these people wake up in a different reality each day. If Trump was still in office they'd be hammering the economy, the economy. Everyday the media goes out avoiding talk about inflation.


All you to do is visit Twitter any day of the week and you'll find people posting an alternate reality. It's like they don't have a clue what's going on in the real world. They're brainwashed, period. That's the only way they could possibly believe what they post. It's amazing.


----------



## GURPS

AOC Defends Due Process as Colleagues Greenlight Asset Seizure Bill​


The bill does not suggest that those whose assets are seized must be linked to—let alone convicted of—any crime. Rather, it states that the Biden administration shall "determine the constitutional mechanisms through which the President can take steps to seize and confiscate assets under the jurisdiction of the United States" of any foreign person on whom the president has imposed sanctions due to their links to Putin's regime.

Nor does it require that sanctions and asset seizure be linked to corruption; political "support for" the Putin administration is enough.

Of course, in a country like Russia, where dissidence can be punished gravely, support may be a matter of (economic and sometimes literal) survival. Is it really fair for the U.S. to punish people for this?

Alas, a lot of legislators think so. The Asset Seizure for Ukraine Reconstruction Act passed the House by a vote of 417–8 on Thursday.

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D–N.Y.) was one of just eight "no" votes on the measure.

"This vote asked President Biden to violate the 4th Amendment, seize private property, and determine where it would go – all without due process," AOC said in a statement. "This sets a risky new precedent in the event of future Presidents who may seek to abuse that expansion of power, especially with so many of our communities already fighting civil asset forfeiture."

It's a very valid concern—and the kind all too rare among lawmakers and among political partisans more broadly.


----------



## Hijinx

People who still support Biden have to be using drugs or mushrooms or something,.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold

I WANT bare shelves and 25% inflation.


----------



## herb749

I didn't see much talk about the economy being -1.4% for the 1st quarter. They only want to talk about it on the plus side .?


----------



## my-thyme

And during a year when we will NEED to raise a backyard garden, we can't get any rain. They'll be able to blame the weather for no food.


----------



## Hijinx

my-thyme said:


> And during a year when we will NEED to raise a backyard garden, we can't get any rain. They'll be able to blame the weather for no food.


We do need a rain, I had to water my garden last evening.
It's been a rough spring so far. They are calling for thunderstorms today.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> I didn't see much talk about the economy being -1.4% for the 1st quarter. They only want to talk about it on the plus side .?


Silly herb. That's not the kind of bad news they want broadcast. Only fear porn is allowed ~ death by starvation, war, cooovy, etc.. Or anything, (usually false), that makes the administration look good.


----------



## GURPS

️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, May 4, 2022 ☙ ROBUST AND TRANSPARENT ​
 The CDC is keeping a friendly eye on you! Vice News ran an article yesterday headlined, “CDC Tracked Millions of Phones to See If Americans Followed COVID Lockdown Orders.”

According to the article, Vice’s FOIA request uncovered that the CDC paid controversial data broker SafeGraph $420,000 last year for access to a year of Americans’ “anonymized” cell phone location data. The documents “show that although the CDC used COVID-19 as a reason to buy access to the data more quickly, it intended to use it for more general CDC purposes.”

SafeGraph’s cellular location data tracks where people live, work, and shows wherever they go. It also, for example, supplied the cell phone data used to create Dinesh D’Souza’s upcoming movie about voter fraud, “2000 Mules.”

While the CDC initially said it “urgently” needed the expedited data for pandemic tracking, such as checking how well people complied with lockdown orders and curfews, and how often they visited vaccinated sites, the documents obtained by Vice showed at least 21 OTHER ways the CDC wanted to use the data, including “tracking patterns of those visiting K-12 schools by the school,” “visits to parks, gyms, or weight management businesses,” “population migration,” and bizarrely, “examination of the effectiveness of public policy on [the] Navajo Nation.”

Why the CDC is so fascinated with Navajo public policy remains a mystery. Probably something to do with fake-Indian Elizabeth Warren.

To check how “anonymous” the data really is, Vice bought a small set of the “anonymized” data from SafeGraph and gave it to their data specialist to review. The specialist concluded that “in my opinion the SafeGraph data is way beyond any safe thresholds [around anonymity].” Weird.

The CDC seems completely uninterested in tracking adverse vaccine events for the biggest vaccine rollout in its history, happy to rely on the antiquated VAERS system, but it DOES want to track YOU using the latest and greatest technology. Public health at its finest!


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Catholic Vote Calls On ‘Devout Catholic’ Biden To Condemn Threats To Disrupt Catholic Masses​

Ruth Sent Us also announced “walk-by Wednesday,” urging protestors to come to “the homes of the six extremist justices, three in Virginia and three in Maryland” on May 11.

“The radical Left and their dark money funders have one goal, which is to intimidate the Court,” Judicial Crisis Network President Carrie Severino told The Daily Wire on Wednesday evening. “Showing up at the justices’ homes to harass them is absolutely beyond the pale and shows the lengths to which they are willing to go in order to undermine the Court’s independence.”

On its website, Ruth Sent Us listed the street names where each justice supposedly lives with their families: Amy Coney Barrett, John Roberts, Samuel Alito, Brett Kavanaugh, Clarence Thomas, and Neil Gorsuch.

The protestors are reacting to a leaked draft opinion showing that the court is likely preparing to overturn _Roe v. Wade_. Protests also took place outside the United States Supreme Court in Washington, D.C., in Los Angeles (where protestors violently clashed with police) and in New York City.

ShutDownDC is also advertising a Saturday evening “Candlelight Vigil for _Roe v. Wade_,” calling for abortion supporters to “join us in a march to Justices Kavanaugh and Roberts’ homes to protest for reproductive freedom!!”

In a Tuesday editorial, the Wall Street Journal Editorial Board expressed concerns that an “abortion fanatic” might “commit an act of violence” in an effort to subvert the court’s expected decision to overturn _Roe v. Wade_.


----------



## Grumpy

Gutfled nails what I have thought since the Obama cabal. Short 3 minute vid cut from the 5 today. Toward the end is where he talks about the flipping of the parties consideration of "The People"


----------



## GURPS

Roe v. Wade ‘Insurrection’ Reveals The Left’s Deep Contempt For Our Constitution​

It’s the equivalent of saying, hey, if you can’t win the game within the rules, just change the rules, as Victor Davis Hanson recently observed.

That’s just what the left wants to do, demanding that we “enlarge” the Supreme Court by packing it with lefty progressives in response to the possible overturning of the 1973 Roe v. Wade abortion decision.

But this hostile attitude toward the Constitution and the Supreme Court is nothing new. Indeed, it’s as old as the progressive movement itself, which dates back to the post-Civil War era. More recently, it was nicely summed up by a headline at the leftist website Vox: “The case against the Supreme Court of the United States.”

Where does this come from? The left wants so much more big government that they don’t want the Constitution to stand in their way. They would rather be able to dictate from Washington, under permanent control of deep-state denizens and progressive elites, how Americans everywhere live their lives.

“The Constitution prevented the early 20th century ‘progressive’ geniuses from doing what they wanted to and believed they should do,” wrote attorney, constitutional scholar, and political blogger Harvey Cody. “‘Progressives’ had a problem, however. The vast majority of the voting public loved the Constitution. It had propelled America from an insignificant group of colonies to an economic powerhouse and a major world power in an amazingly short period of time. The only way ‘progressives’ could gain the power they so savored was to undermine the legitimacy of the Constitution.”


----------



## GURPS

Is the left agitating for war with Russia so it can cement domestic tyranny?​

A serious conflict would provide the Left an opportunity to seize complete domestic control, to cement its power — perhaps permanently.

For certain is that locking horns with Russia _would_ be used to further curtail civil liberties.

We know this because major conflicts always are thus used. Abraham Lincoln arrested opposition journalists and publishers during the War Between the States. WWI saw the passage of the Espionage Act of 1917 and the Sedition Act of 1918, the latter of which absolutely infringed upon freedom of speech. And Franklin Roosevelt is notorious for having interned U.S. citizens of Japanese and also of German descent and for persecuting some Italian-heritage Americans.

*Civil rights’ trampling would surely be worse under a major-war scenario today. Not only are we much farther down the rabbit hole of moral nihilism and wanton constitutional trespass, but Americans who even question our Ukraine policy are already labeled “stooges of Putin.” Moreover, Democrats have already made crystal clear what they want: Complete power — by any means necessary.*


----------



## GURPS

Left-Wing Group Organizes Protests in Front of Conservative SCOTUS Justices’ Homes​
The left-wing group Ruth Sent Us announced a “walk-by” (aka protest) at the homes of Justices Samuel Alito, Amy Coney Barrett, Neil Gorsuch, Brett Kavanaugh, John Roberts, and Clarence Thomas.

From their website:



> Ruth Bader Ginsburg spent her entire life moving the needle towards justice for all. She believed, and we believe that:
> 
> 
> Women Deserve Trust
> Black Lives Matter
> Love Is Love
> No Human Is Illegal
> Our 6-3 extremist Supreme Court routinely issues rulings that hurt women, racial minorities, LGBTQ+ and immigrant rights. We must rise up to force accountability using a diversity of tactics.



It’s supposed to take place on May 11. Police have been protecting the justices’ homes since someone leaked Alito’s draft opinion overturning Roe v. Wade.

Ruth Sent Us also wants you to disrupt Catholic churches on Mother’s Day. Yes, MOTHER’S DAY.

I didn’t realize it’s so extreme not wanting to murder unborn human beings. I wonder if they’re also against the death penalty…just like the Catholic Church.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> Left-Wing Group Organizes Protests in Front of Conservative SCOTUS Justices’ Homes







National Review reports:



> In collaboration with Vigil for Democracy, Ruth Sent Us generated and posted a Google Maps graphic pinning what it claims are the home addresses of Justices Barrett, Kavanaugh, Thomas, Alito, Gorsuch, and Roberts, where they presumably reside with their families. Vigil for Democracy titled the map, “Extremist Justices,” adding, “Where the six Christian fundamentalist Justices issue their shadow docket rulings.” The map has 3,185 views so far.

















						Ruth Sent Us says it didn't post addresses of justices, just GPS coordinates near their homes, not AT them
					

Ruth Sent Us … out into the middle of a cornfield for some reason.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS

Like some child ... Nuh uhh .. I didn't do that


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

White House Finally Speaks out on Pro-Abortion Violence and Intimidation - and Infuriates People on Both Sides​
The White House must have gotten some polling numbers that their response to leftist efforts to intimidate the Supreme Court, attack churches and pro-life groups wasn’t going over well. They never do anything “right” unless they’re checking their polls and that forces them around to reality. Not only didn’t they condemn such actions after the SCOTUS leak of the draft opinion, they even appeared to encourage them, casting them purely as “peaceful protest.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> White House Finally Speaks out on Pro-Abortion Violence and Intimidation - and Infuriates People on Both Sides​
> The White House must have gotten some polling numbers that their response to leftist efforts to intimidate the Supreme Court, attack churches and pro-life groups wasn’t going over well. They never do anything “right” unless they’re checking their polls and that forces them around to reality. Not only didn’t they condemn such actions after the SCOTUS leak of the draft opinion, they even appeared to encourage them, casting them purely as “peaceful protest.”





Hey Jen, how about telling them they are breaking a federal law.


----------



## my-thyme

herb749 said:


> Hey Jen, how about telling them they are breaking a federal law.


And just like gun control,

ENFORCE THE LAWS ALREADY ON THE BOOKS!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> Catholic Vote Calls On ‘Devout Catholic’ Biden To Condemn Threats To Disrupt Catholic Masses


Will never happen. His duel citizenship, no-allegiance-to-this-Nation, handlers, will never allow the administration to condemn what they themselves see as a good thing.


----------



## GURPS

California driving: Over a quarter of electric car-charging stations in Bay Area not working, study says​

Over 27% of electric vehicle charging stations across the San Francisco Bay Area are not functioning properly, according to a recently published study. 

The Reliability of Open Public Electric Vehicle Direct Current Fast Chargers pointed to a recent survey where drivers of electric vehicles in California reported facing several issues at charging stations – from broken plugs and unexpected shut-offs during charging to payment problems. 

To accurately assess the reliability of these charging stations, the study looked into the efficiency of 657 charging plugs at 181 public stations across nine counties in the Bay Area. The study did not include Tesla charging stations.


----------



## Hijinx

Let me ask this question.

I passed the Wawa at 228 in Waldorf and they have a charging station there.
The sing says they can charge their car there for 15 minutes.

I assume they sit there or go into Wawa and buy a coke or something while waiting, but what kind of charge do they get in merely 15 minutes?


----------



## GURPS

Biden's Food-flation​

The Biden administration's woke policies are to blame for food-flation, making your trip to the supermarket sheer agony. President Joe Biden is prioritizing climate preservation over your ability to feed your family affordably.

His policies are driving up the costs of fertilizer, energy and farm-to-store transportation -- add to that overall inflation driven by excessive federal government spending. The result is sky-high food prices.

There's no relief in sight. You can expect record-breaking food-flation through the rest of 2022, according to Bank of America market analysts.

Americans have been whiplashed with a series of phony White House explanations for soaring prices. First Biden blamed profiteering oil producers, then colluding meat packers, then "Putin's price hike."

On Tuesday, Biden spoke to the nation on what he billed as his plan to remedy inflation. But in fact, he just repeated the same list of unsubstantiated excuses for why prices keep rising.


----------



## GURPS

Vandals are targeting pro-life organizations across the country. Is this just the start?​







At this point there’s no proof that a group calling itself Jane’s Revenge exists or that they have a master plan to continue these attacks. This “communique” could be the equivalent of a bomb threat made in such away that it appears more secretive and more threatening than it might if they had simply left it by voice mail.

[clip]

The headquarters of Concerned Women for America received a different type of vandalism.



> In a video, an unidentified man is shown ripping the organization’s intercom system from the exterior entrance and making inappropriate gestures to the camera multiple times before unzipping his pants to urinate on the door and windows…
> In an interview with Fox News Digital, CWA President and CEO Penny Nance said the man is a “leftist activist” and has a history of taunting CWA staff.
> “This has been an ongoing issue, but unfortunately, it’s escalated,” Nance said. “This is an activist who has made it very clear that he doesn’t like our position on the issue of life and other issues, including the idea that biological women matter. For the last few weeks, he has harassed our staff, he’s thrown things at our building, and he’s thrown things on cars inside our secure parking area. But it escalated this weekend.”


Images of the damage:


More Punch a NAZI AntiFA Types .......


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Get ready for more blackouts because climate change​

People across the United States and in many other countries are already experiencing sticker shock when they receive their utility bills this year. The price of energy is continuing to climb along with the price of gasoline. Unfortunately, according to the leader of one energy industry analysis group, that’s not going to be the end of the bad news. There are already places where the electrical grid is under so much strain that rolling blackouts have been enacted again and we’re only going to see more of that going forward. This issue has little or nothing to do with Russian energy supplies or the war in Ukraine. The reality is that in many parts of the United States, we’re barely producing enough electricity to meet the demand for power, and thanks to environmentalist policies put in place by the government, we’re shutting down coal-fired power plants at a rate far faster than we can replace all of that juice through other methods. (Fox Business)



> While some major cities are already seeing their lights go off due to electricity use overload, grid operators and energy advocates gave a warning to states closing their coal-fired power plants even quicker than they can build new ones.
> “Any plans to remove nuclear plants or coal power plants or natural gas plants that are slated to be closed, that has to be completely suspended,” Power the Future executive director Daniel Turner told FOX Business’ Jeff Flock Tuesday…
> “Many coal plants and nuclear plants can come back online,” Turner pointed out. “They’ve maybe been turned off and decommissioned, but they haven’t been torn down.”



As part of the rapidly spreading push for more green energy and the desire of environmentalists to “keep it in the ground” when it comes to coal, oil, and gas, large swaths of electrical production are going away. There are 80 coal-fired plants in 14 states currently scheduled to be closed in just the next six years. Many regions are turning their backs on the construction of new nuclear power plants because of outdated “China Syndrome panic.”


----------



## Sneakers

The next shortage?  Wine.  Not because of the wine itself, but the corks.  Wineries are waiting for months to get shipments in, and the cost for the shipping has risen from $2100 a container to $14,000.


----------



## GURPS

Biden administration shipping "pallets" of baby formula to border amid nationwide shortage​

"Biden is sending pallets of baby formula to the border,” the Florida lawmaker said Wednesday in one of two online postings. "Meanwhile, store shelves across America are empty and moms are being told they don’t know when more is coming in."

Cammick says in one post, a nearly 15-minute Facebook video, that a border agent sent her photographs of the deliveries, one of which she posted online, next to a picture of empty store shelves.

"This was taken at Ursula processing facility [in McAllen, Texas] where thousands are being housed and processed and then released," Cammack also says in the video from Capitol Hill.


----------



## GURPS

Border detention center looks stocked with baby formula despite shortage​
Rep. Kat Cammack shared pictures of “pallets” of infant formula at the Ursula Migrant Processing Center in McAllen, Texas on her Twitter and Facebook pages Wednesday.

“The first photo is from this morning at the Ursula Processing Center at the U.S. border. Shelves and pallets packed with baby formula,” she wrote in a tweet accompanying side-by-side photographs of full and bare shelves. “The second is from a shelf right here at home. Formula is scarce. This is what America last looks like.”

Cammack’s office shared several additional images supposedly from the same location with The Post on Thursday.

The Post was unable to immediately independently verify the location of the images or obtain additional information about the history and frequency of shipments or the distribution of the formula.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘Sorry Moms, The President Doesn’t Feel Like Talking To You’: Biden Holds Closed-Door Meeting About Baby Formula Shortage​
Conservatives reacted to the news, blasting Biden for a lack of transparency on such a critical issue.


Republican Missouri Senator Josh Hawley: “Sure. Because the American people don’t need to hear about the baby formula shortage – that’s the Biden line.”
Cabot Phillips, The Daily Wire: “Unbelievable. Not only has Biden taken weeks to finally address the baby formula shortage, but now he’s blocking the press from asking him questions about it.”
Jake Schneider, GOP Rapid Response: “Biden’s plan for tackling the massive nationwide baby formula shortage is holding an event nobody will see, then putting out a piece of paper SWEARING they’re doing something about it. I don’t think that comes as much comfort to desperate parents.”
Curtis Houck, Managing Editor, NewsBusters: “Absurd. And the broadcast network newscasts (and probably CNN and MSNBC) will totally just report tonight whatever Biden says like they work for Jen Psaki instead of publicly raise hell over this.”
Kelsey Bolar, journalist: “Sorry moms, the president doesn’t feel like talking to you about the baby formula shortage today.”
The Biden administration published a transcript of the press call late Thursday afternoon. White House Assistant Press Secretary Kevin Munoz introduced reporters to two senior Biden administration officials, who were kept anonymous by the White House. The two anonymous officials described the meeting and newly-announced administration policies to combat the ongoing crisis.

“[Today], President Biden spoke with retailers and manufacturers, including the CEOs of Walmart, Target, Mead Johnson, and Gerber to talk to them about the work they are doing and call on them to do all they can to help families purchase and access infant formula,” one of the anonymous officials said.

According to the official, Biden discussed ongoing efforts by Mead Johnson and Gerber to ramp up production, which the official claimed “has made up for the loss of production” by Abbott, whose factory shut down in February and has not been reopened — one of the major factors in the shortage. Biden also reportedly spoke to the CEOs of Walmart and Target about issues on the retail end of the supply chain, and efforts to stock shelves. The president also asked the CEOs what the administration could do to move more product to consumers, the official said.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Except, what she is raving about is that in the prior month, it rose by 8.5%, so as prices surge to 40-year highs, she considers this to be good news. It's similar to the fractured economics seen when a budget that lowers spending but still increases the deficit is declared a "cut." But Amy was not finished mocking you, paycheck worrywarts. 

Ann Brenoff weighed in with Siskind, choosing to mock the lack of baby formula seen across the country, and the gals had a good laugh at the concept of emaciated infants. 












						You People Fretting Over the Economy and How to Feed Your Babies Really Amuse Amy Siskind
					






					townhall.com


----------



## SamSpade

I have to admit - I'm having a hard time remembering ANY time any President came out and said "I made a mistake - I'm sorry - we'll fix this". They don't because their opponents will smell the blood in the water and have a feeding frenzy.

What I don't care for, is the utter detachment, this complete break from reality that Joe tells us that not only is the economy GOOD, what he is doing is HELPING, and that his predecessor was terrible.

The one that I CANNOT stand to hear is the same stunt Obama pulled - claiming they lowered the deficit their first year, because both Obama and Biden arrived in office during a very bad time and their predecessors spent INCREDIBLE amounts of money to fight a serious national problem. It's not a big brag to say "I spent less money than he did, last year".

 Yeah? Take the chart, skip the outlier that was last year - and wow, yeah, you spent more than the graph line would go.

During the pandemic, I lost my mother and inherited a bit of money. Guess what? 
I spent less money last year than I did the year before. See how it works?


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> Except, what she is raving about is that in the prior month, it rose by 8.5%, so as prices surge to 40-year highs, she considers this to be good news. It's similar to the fractured economics seen when a budget that lowers spending but still increases the deficit is declared a "cut." But Amy was not finished mocking you, paycheck worrywarts.
> 
> Ann Brenoff weighed in with Siskind, choosing to mock the lack of baby formula seen across the country, and the gals had a good laugh at the concept of emaciated infants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You People Fretting Over the Economy and How to Feed Your Babies Really Amuse Amy Siskind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com



The Souther border has been a serious problem for a year and a half, and they've done nothing - and when Title 42 ends - which it doesn't have to - all hell is going to break loose. 

(shrug) But they still won't do anything about it, so why do they bring it up?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

Baby formula for illegal immigrants.
I am not against that. They are there with their kids and they have to be fed.
It may be wrong to give them priority over American Mothers i won't argue that.

They should not be there to begin with.
If we had border security these people would be back in Mexico or Nicaragua or some other county looking for their baby formula. These people have no business being in America to begin with.

It's a Biden created problem. We had Border security under Trump.


----------



## Monello

Hijinx said:


> People who still support Biden have to be using drugs or mushrooms or something,.


Something = Jenkem.


----------



## GURPS

Democrat House Majority Leader Claims ‘We’re At War’ So Republicans Shouldn’t Blame Biden For Energy Crisis​

“It is unfortunate that in a time of war, that we spend all the time blaming our own president,” he continued. “It is unfortunate that when the Europeans put themselves — over the objections of numerous administrations — in a place where they had a dependence on Russia, Russia has no leverage over us.”

“I wish we’d get off this and really focus on the enemy,” Hoyer remarked. 

“I know there’s a lot of politics here, but we’re at war,” he remarked again. “We need to produce energy.”


----------



## stgislander

Did I miss the memo that we are at war with Russia?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> Did I miss the memo that we are at war with Russia?


We have always been at war with East Hem ... er, Russia!


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Except, what she is raving about is that in the prior month, it rose by 8.5%, so as prices surge to 40-year highs, she considers this to be good news. It's similar to the fractured economics seen when a budget that lowers spending but still increases the deficit is declared a "cut." But Amy was not finished mocking you, paycheck worrywarts.
> 
> Ann Brenoff weighed in with Siskind, choosing to mock the lack of baby formula seen across the country, and the gals had a good laugh at the concept of emaciated infants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You People Fretting Over the Economy and How to Feed Your Babies Really Amuse Amy Siskind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com





Inflation dropped to 8.3% last month because oil prices were down. Now that oil prices have jumped up along with the cost of everything going up its going to higher than 8.5% for May.


----------



## GURPS

‘Biden’s Mistake Is … ‘: Musk Boils Down The White House, In One Tweet​


----------



## GURPS

Baby Formula Crisis Caused by Government Chokehold; $350 Million in Secret Payments to Fauci and NIH Uncovered


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> Inflation dropped to 8.3% last month because oil prices were down. Now that oil prices have jumped up along with the cost of everything going up its going to higher than 8.5% for May.


Inflation, currency debasement, under our current debt based monetary system, _never_ goes down.


----------



## GURPS

Audit finds half of Joe Biden’s Twitter followers are fake​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

What evidence did the media provide to the effect that conservatives, broadly writ, had espoused the Great Replacement Theory? They cited to the belief among conservatives that the Left is generally friendly toward loose immigration in order to move the country in a progressive manner. Philip Bump of _The Washington Post _stated that nearly half of Republicans believed in the Great Replacement Theory, citing to a Pew poll that found that almost half of Republicans (and more than one in five Democrats) believed that “there is a group of people in this country who are trying to replace native-born Americans with immigrants who agree with their political views.”

This, of course, is not the Great Replacement Theory, which centers on racial purity rather than the idea that changing demographics have an effect on political orientation. The latter premise has taken for granted by the Left for decades (even though it is largely faulty, as changing Hispanic voting patterns demonstrate). In fact, the Left has often argued in favor of demographic change turning the country bluer: in 2003, John Judis and Ruy Teixeira wrote a book titled _The Emerging Democratic Majority_, in which they argued that Democrats were building a new electoral coalition “in which white America is supplanted by multiracial, multiethnic America”; in 2012, Greg Sargent of _The Washington Post_ observed, “The story of this election will be all about demographics…Rather than reverting to the older, whiter, more male version [of America’s electorate] Republicans had hoped for, it continues to be defined by what Ron Brownstein has called the ‘coalition of the ascendant’ – minorities, young voters, and college educated whites, particularly women”; in 2013, the Center for American Progress stated, “Supporting real immigration reform that contains a pathway to citizenship for our nation’s 11 million undocumented immigrants is the only way to maintain electoral strength in the future.”

The goal here is obvious: conflate Republican positions with white supremacy in order to drive votes away from them. It’s poisonous politics, and it happens to be a lie. But truth is of little or no priority when it comes to Left-wing politics, which are rooted always and forever in the idea that those who oppose their favored policies must be destroyed with any tool at hand.

_The views expressed in this opinion piece are the author’s own and do not necessarily represent those of The Daily Wire._






__





						PrintFriendly.com: Print & PDF
					

Print Friendly and PDF webpages



					www.printfriendly.com


----------



## GURPS

Twitter reacted harshly on social media to Jill Biden’s message with comments such as these:



> _What a load of crap. Basically you’re saying, if your baby can hang on for however long, you may have formula produced in another country? This message shares ZERO about help from the shortage. Babies cannot go without it.
> Formula should of already been on the shelves! And quit talking to the American people like they are little children
> Hey @DrBiden @FLOTUS THEY NEED FORMULA NOT WORDS. \So please take action and get them #formula NOW!!’
> Oh please. There’s no formula. Babies are hungry!
> WTAF does that have to do with infant formula TROLL?
> Something is very wrong with Jill Biden. She knows the awful condition of her husband and does nothing. Baby formula shortages don’t bother her either? #HeartlessPeople.
> Aww how sweet. The solution is for moms to shut up about it and beg for samples from the doctors. When you can’t keep food for babies this admin has totally failed. Biden should resign.
> The illegals get all of our formula but American citizens have to rely on Biden’s scraps? You people are the enemy within._













						‘What A Load Of Crap’: Twitter Blasts Jill Biden Boasting Biden Team ‘Working Around The Clock’ On Baby Formula Crisis | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Audit finds half of Joe Biden’s Twitter followers are fake​




So were Obama's .


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

stgislander said:


> Did I miss the memo that we are at war with Russia?


The war is against America with the idiots in DC waging it on is.  So Steny is partially right.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

The FBI Is Investigating American Parents As Domestic Terrorists​






This is exactly what AG Merrick Garland testified (under oath before Congress!) _was not happening _at the FBI. Garland told the House Judiciary Committee last year that even suggesting that the FBI would bother will angry parents at school board meetings was absurd. He said: “I do not believe that parents who testify, speak, argue with, complain about school boards and schools should be classified as domestic terrorists or any kind of criminals…I do not think that parents getting angry at school boards, for whatever reason, constitute domestic terrorism. It’s not even a close question.”

Remember my rule of thumb for the Biden regime: when they tell you something is _not happening_ then _it’s happening_.








Did you know that the FBI’s National Threat Operations Center had set up a “snitch line” for Democrats to report angry parents who complain about Critical Race Theory or mask mandates or vaccine mandates at school board meetings?







Here’s another item: the FBI opened up an investigation into “Republican state elected officials” because a “Democrat party official” claimed that the Republican officials were “inciting violence” by complaining publicly about vaccine mandates at school districts.

In other words, Democrats want to criminalize the normal political process in America.

If you need more proof that the FBI is now the law enforcement wing of the Democrat Party — this is exhibit A.


----------



## GURPS

The coming blackouts. Do NOT say you were not warned​

For regular readers of this site, today’s news will likely not come as a surprise, but much of the nation seems to remain unaware of it. The North American Electric Reliability Corporation (NERC) has released its latest reliability assessment for the summer of 2022 and, to put it mildly, the news is not good. In far too many states, the power grid is already nearly at full capacity, and in the next few months, that capacity will be exceeded. This isn’t a question of “if” or really even “when.” It’s just a fact. Industry experts know this and have been trying to sound the alarm for several years. Critics are trying to place the blame on climate change (as they do with everything else) in the form of extended droughts and heatwaves. Those factors definitely exacerbate the problem, but this was going to happen in the next year or so anyway. And thus far, the government has done virtually nothing about it. In a moment we’ll look at what could be done if there is sufficient will to take action. (ksl.com)



> Extreme temperatures and ongoing drought could cause the power grid to buckle across vast areas of the country this summer, potentially leading to electricity shortages and blackouts, a U.S. power grid regulator said Wednesday.
> NERC, a regulating authority that oversees the health of the nation’s electrical infrastructure, says in its 2022 Summer Reliability Assessment that extreme temperatures and ongoing drought could cause the power grid to buckle. High temperatures, the agency warns, will cause the demand for electricity to rise. Meanwhile, drought conditions will lower the amount of power available to meet that demand.
> “Industry prepares its equipment and operators for challenging summer conditions. Persistent, extreme drought and its accompanying weather patterns, however, are out of the ordinary and tend to create extra stresses on electricity supply and demand,” said Mark Olson, NERC’s manager of Reliability Assessments.




The federal government can not afford to simply ignore this problem and hope it goes away or miss the warning signs as they did with the current baby formula shortage and so many other things where the Biden administration claimed they aren’t “mind readers.” There will be no planes flying in extra electricity from Europe. There is no emergency federal reserve of electricity that the President release with an executive order. When demand for electricity exceeds supply, the utility companies will either have to begin a series of rolling blackouts in all of the affected states or the grid will suffer crippling damage and be down for months.


----------



## GURPS

Dem’s anti-price gouging bills are ‘pretty gimmicky,’ likely won’t bring down inflation: former Obama adviser​

"I think it is pretty gimmicky, these price gouging bills, because you know, you’ve got a lot of extra demand," Furman said. "What happens when demand goes up? Prices go up."

The average American is likely paying an extra $311 a month because of inflation, according to a recent Moody's Analytics analysis. The financial squeeze stems from the rising cost of everyday goods, including cars, rent, food, gasoline, and health care.

"There is an old saying, the cure for high prices is high prices," Furman said. "That's a little bit of a painful thing to deal with, but it is what elicits the additional supply, it brings more producers into the market, and it is what brings prices down."

"We need to let that process work," the economist continued. "You try to interfere with it, you are going to make things worse. We tried that in the seventies, it was a big failure. We shouldn't be repeating it again."


----------



## GURPS

My Biden-Voting Friend Had 'No Idea' Things Could Get This Bad. Buckle Up, Buddy, We're Just Getting Started​
A friend told me yesterday he voted for Biden because he was tired of Trump’s “drama.” He said he “didn’t vote for Jared Kushner or Ivanka” and didn’t like them “hanging around” the White House.

“Right message, wrong guy,” he said of Trump.

My buddy considers himself a “non-Trumping, Democrat-hating conservative.” I guess his “non-Trumping” bias trumped (heh-heh) his hatred of Democrats.

He claimed he had “no idea things would get this bad under Biden.”

My friend also doesn’t like the far-left judge in the Bronx who has a habit of releasing violent criminals from jail. He lives nearby.

“She’s causing a one-woman crime wave,” my friend lamented. He fears for his family’s safety and worries about his 2-year-old granddaughter’s future.

My response to him was, “You get what you vote for.”

“But I _didn’t_ vote for this,” he argued.

Yes, he did.

Life under Trump was great. We as a nation were already rebounding from the “pandemic.” Gas was cheap and inflation wasn’t an issue. We were energy-independent. Putin’s dream of reuniting the band, the Soviet Union, was postponed and his tanks were sitting cold and getting rusty.

And my friend had a problem with Jared and Ivanka?

_That_ is how good we had it — you had to whine about “Jared and Ivanka” or “Trump’s drama” when you wanted to find something to complain about.


----------



## GURPS

His analysis claimed:



> The resulting inflation has indisputably produced economic pain for millions of families, eroding the buying power of higher paychecks. At the same time, they have not been “crushed” badly enough to prevent them from spending at a steady pace.
> That’s because families up and down the income scale, thanks to Covid relief checks, generally still have more money than before the pandemic; in the lingo of economic analysts, “household balance sheets” still have “excess savings.” Unemployment has fallen back below 4%.



People didn't take well to being told otherwise when what they've experienced has indeed been "crushing," or that they've felt "crushed."













						The Reality the American People Are Facing Tells a Very Different Story from John Harwood's Ratioed Tweet on Inflation
					






					townhall.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Understandably, the news upset many of State Farm’s customers, and they made their feelings known. The insurance giant has now ended their partnership with The GenderCool Project according to an internal email reviewed by RedState Monday afternoon, and the company unequivocally states that conversations with children about gender and identity are not the business of the schools.



> State Farm’s support of philanthropic program, The GenderCool Project, has been the subject of news reports and customer inquiries….
> ….
> Conversations about gender and identity should happen at home with parents. We don’t support requiring curriculum in schools on this topic. We support organizations providing resources for parents to have these conversations. We will no longer support that program.












						BREAKING: State Farm Terminates Partnership With 'Gendercool' According to Internal Memo
					






					redstate.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Understandably, the news upset many of State Farm’s customers, and they made their feelings known. The insurance giant has now ended their partnership with The GenderCool Project according to an internal email reviewed by RedState Monday afternoon, and the company unequivocally states that conversations with children about gender and identity are not the business of the schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: State Farm Terminates Partnership With 'Gendercool' According to Internal Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com





I assume we will not see Jake from State Farm dressed in drag .


----------



## GURPS

But in the long run, an inflated price for gasoline is, I would argue, good for the environment. It may encourage people to take carpools to work, to bicycle and walk more. This will improve health and welfare.

The price spike may further spur the development of battery-driven cars. Both Ford and General Motors have said they will be manufacturing all-electric fleets by 2030. I never thought I would live to see the day.

True, batteries need to be recharged, and their energy efficiency will turn on the “energy mix” in the local electricity grid. Most grids in the U.S. are powered by multiple sources of energy, including renewables such as wind and solar. President Biden has pledged to work towards decarbonizing the U.S. electricity grid by 2035. And the bipartisan $1.2 trillion infrastructure bill provides funding for electric vehicle charging infrastructure.

High gas prices may intensify the search for alternative energy sources. Former President Trump claims wind farms kill birds, but they make a sustainable source of battery recharging. Hydrogen as an alternative transportation fuel stems from its ability to power fuel cells in zero-emission vehicles, its potential for domestic production and the fuel cell’s fast filling time and high efficiency. Today 95 percent of the hydrogen produced in the United States is made by natural gas reforming, an advanced production process that builds upon the existing natural gas pipeline delivery infrastructure.

Besides, hydrogen is much cheaper than crude and may also be a source of clean energy. The Green New Deal movement has been anathema to the far-right climate deniers, who have argued that environmentalists are undercutting the teachings of religion.

Sen. Jim Inhofe (R-Okla.) has cited the Bible as his basis for denying climate change. Inhofe, past chair of the Senate Environment and Public Works Committee, has argued for years that only God, not men and women, can affect climate. He said in a 2012 address: “[M]y point is, God’s still up there. The arrogance of people to think that we, human beings, would be able to change what He is doing in the climate is to me outrageous.” It couldn’t be that the real basis is that Oklahoma is an oil and gas state.

Rep. John Shimkus (R-Ill.), who served in the House for 24 years, believes global warming is nothing to worry about “because God promised in the book of Genesis that he wouldn’t destroy the earth after the flood.” God decides when the “earth will end,” he thundered. Shimkus forgot that the almighty’s promise was tightly hedged: _“_While the earth remaineth, seedtime and harvest, and cold and heat, and summer and winter, and day and night shall not cease.” In the words of Shakespeare: “The devil can cite scripture for his purpose.”












						Is the spike in gas prices good for America?
					

Americans have long taken cheap gas as a foregone conclusion, and have been profligate in its consumption.




					thehill.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin: K-12 Schools Must Put Boys In Girls’ Bathrooms To Get Federal Lunch Money​

Under this new demand, establishments that accept any federal food funding, including food stamps, must also allow males who claim to be female to access female private spaces, such as showers, bathrooms, and sleeping areas. Such organizations must also follow protocols such as requiring staff to use inaccurate pronouns to describe transgender people and allowing male staff to dress as women while on the job.

Religious institutions, however, qualify for a waiver exempting them from these requirements, said Alliance Defending Freedom Senior Counsel Greg Baylor in an interview Monday. According to the 1972 Title IX law, he said, religious institutions don’t have to file any paperwork to be exempt, although they can if they wish.

Baylor noted, however, that publicly affirming a commitment to sexual reality by seeking an exemption acknowledgment from federal agencies may assist extremist pressure campaigns. The activist group Human Rights Campaign’s blueprint for the Biden administration pushed for narrowing religious exemptions for multiple federal regulations and for the administration to “out” individuals and institutions who request such exemptions.





The time has pas to do away with the Dept of Ed. and the Federal Strings


----------



## GURPS

As Texas Families Get The Worst News Imaginable, Biden’s Attention is On The ‘Gun Lobby’​

Hours after the tragedy, at the same time that Biden was rattling off Democrat talking points about guns, terrified Texas parents were having their worst nightmares confirmed, learning that their son or daughter was one of the 19 child victims confirmed so far. One Texas reporter documented as families burst into sobs outside the reunification site upon hearing the unimaginable news that they would never hold their children again, writing, “The agonized screams of family members are audible from the parking lot.”

That the president would, at the same time, ask, “When in God’s name are we going to stand up to the gun lobby” reveals that he doesn’t really care about the heartbreak that no word on a page could possibly capture. His first priority isn’t traumatized children or their anguished parents who would have traded places with their lost little ones in a heartbeat.

To this administration, the Texas victims are not much more than a stick with which to beat their opponents and an opportunity to capitalize on their vendetta against firearms and those who value the rights of law-abiding Americans to bear them.

Biden had a chance to convince us otherwise and to unify the country in a moment of grieving. But in a matter of minutes on a day of tragedy, he confirmed where his heart really is, and it isn’t with the victims. It’s with the Democrat National Committee’s to-do list.


----------



## GURPS

Letter From A US Supplier Of Industrial Chemicals: "I Have Never Seen Anything Like The Current Supply Problems"​

In his latest weekly letter to client, One River Asset Management CIO, Eric Peters, attached a letter that a small US supplier of industrial chemicals sent to all its customers earlier this month, in which they apologize for their 70% price hikes. It forecasts additional price hikes.



> _Dear Customer:
> I hope that you and your business are doing well. New price sheets are enclosed. *I have been working at xxxxxxxxxx Industries for over 50 years. I have never seen anything like the current supply problems.*
> Not with COVID-19 in 2020, not during Nixon's presidency in 1968 and 1969. Raw materials are in short supply, because good workers cannot be found, because of production line breakdowns, because of COVID-19 variant outbreaks, because the automotive industry let themselves run out of everything, because freight rates have increased and now, because of a Hitler doppelganger trying to start a World War._
> *The cost of metal containers has more than doubled in some cases. We can't get plastic buckets. The prices of all plastic containers have gone up sharply. The main ingredient in metal adhesive has nearly doubled in cost, and freight on the next container of it is expected to double.*
> _Prices are up from 5% to 70% with even more increases expected._
> *We hoped to hold our pricing until costs came back down. That was a mistake.*
> _Now we are faced with having to catch-up because prices are out of control and are apparently not coming back down.
> *We have not offered the usual 30-day notice of the increases because we have already been paying these higher costs. *Old prices were below cost in some cases.
> What we are offering is 10% off the new prices until May 25. This is for one order only, in quantities similar to your usual orders.
> *Unfortunately, if you order more than an average amount, we will have to cut back your order so that everyone can get some product. *With supply running considerably behind current demand we cannot let a few customers get the lion's share. I hope you understand.
> Thank you for your continued business.
> Best regards, xxxxxxxxx._



Coming to your industry and its suppliers soon...


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Letter From A US Supplier Of Industrial Chemicals: "I Have Never Seen Anything Like The Current Supply Problems"​
> 
> In his latest weekly letter to client, One River Asset Management CIO, Eric Peters, attached a letter that a small US supplier of industrial chemicals sent to all its customers earlier this month, in which they apologize for their 70% price hikes. It forecasts additional price hikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to your industry and its suppliers soon...


Already here.  A simple 4-channel opto-coupler IC that would normally costs $2/chip through regular distributors, now costs $10/chip via back channels.


----------



## Sneakers

The dye used in x-ray/CT/MRIs is scarce now because guess where it's made......


----------



## TPD

We got notice last week that paint is goig up 9% next week. I believe this is the 2nd or 3rd increase for paint in the last 6 months.


----------



## Hijinx

The ACE in Leonardtown has just about priced me out the door.


----------



## GURPS

Energy Sec Granholm: Soaring Gas Prices Are An ‘Exclamation Point’ That U.S. Must Accelerate Green Energy Push​

During the exchange with reporters, Granholm also referred to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and its effects on the global oil supply as a reason to push for more green energy. “No one has ever weaponized access to the sun,” Granholm said, referencing Russia’s move to cancel energy exports or demand shipments to be paid in Russian rubles. “No one has ever weaponized access to wind. The way we are energy secure is to build homegrown clean energy, and other countries are looking to that as well.”

Granholm repeated the rhetorical line that gas prices stem from the price of oil around the world, saying that every country in the world is also dealing with high prices and looking for ways to increase supply. “Everybody realizes that gasoline is derived from oil, and oil is traded on a global market, and so every country in the world is facing this,” she said. “Every country is looking for ways to increase supply in the moment — in supply of oil so that we can stabilize.” Granholm added that the U.S. can increase supply by tapping the Strategic Petroleum Reserve and urging oil companies to increase their output, moves the Biden administration has already taken.


----------



## GURPS

Why Team Biden might be purposefully grinding down the middle class​
Vladimir Lenin supposedly once said, “The way to crush the bourgeoisie is to grind them between the millstones of taxation and inflation.”

There’s some doubt as to whether this line is genuine; regardless, it seems like a pretty good description of what the Biden administration is doing to America’s middle class. 

Inflation is running rampant. The Producer Price Index, the most useful measure of general inflation, is up a whopping 16.3% from April 2021, per the Bureau of Labor Statistics.

That means that roughly $1 out of every $6 that people earn has been lost to inflation in a single year. Or to put it another way, 80 minutes’ earnings out of every eight-hour day have been eaten up.

This is predictable, of course. Team Biden took an already-bloated federal budget and supersized it with spending last year, printing money hand-over-fist to fund a massive array of pork-filled programs, many if not most of which guided billions of dollars into the pockets of Democratic Party supporters.


----------



## GURPS

Rising cost of fuel is the price we pay for their ‘green’ Utopia​

Speaking at a press conference in Japan, Joe Biden said, “When it comes to the gas prices, we’re going through an incredible transition that is taking place that, God willing, when it’s over, we’ll be stronger and the world will be stronger and less reliant on fossil fuels when this is over.”

Any slightly observant person recognizes Biden is suffering serious mental decline – he’s a stooge! Of the many corrupt interests he serves, the ‘green’ agenda may be the most obnoxious – the “solutions” are laughable. For example, solar panels are touted as a great source of “clean” energy, but we are on track for some serious fallout:



> Solar panels are an increasingly important source of renewable power that will play an essential role in fighting climate change. They are also complex pieces of technology that become big, bulky sheets of electronic waste at the end of their lives–and right now, most of the world doesn’t have a plan for dealing with that.
> But we’ll need to develop one soon, because the solar e-waste glut is coming. By 2050, the International Renewable Energy Agency projects that up to 78 million metric tons of solar panels will have reached the end of their life, and that the world will be generating about 6 million metric tons of new solar e-waste annually.
> ….
> “If we don’t mandate recycling, many of the modules will go to landfill,” said Arizona State University solar researcher Meng Tao, who recently authored a review paper on recycling silicon solar panels, which comprise 95 percent of the solar market.
> ….
> When the panels enter landfills, valuable resources go to waste. And because solar panels contain toxic materials like lead that can leach out as they break down, landfilling also creates new environmental hazards.



Our pain at the pump is intentional – it’s simply the means to Biden’s masters’ end for a ‘green’ agenda – even if the “transition” requires “despotic inroads” – it’s worth it for them.


----------



## SamSpade

We are still many years away from anything resembling a smooth and sensible transition to green energy - like most things, the left thinks the only way to get people to go to green energy is to FORCE THEM TO DO IT.

Comes from a number of things, but essentially, the left thinks the people really don't have any business making big decisions for themselves. For example, they're horrified that voters - citizens - might be the ones in each state deciding on the legality of abortion. Keeping with their observed pattern of believing their opinion is right, and all others are wrong and therefore, a THREAT to the "right" one.

By the way - this is tyranny. It's not happening with jack boots and thugs, but it's the same thing.

_*"*Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience. They may be more likely to go to Heaven yet at the same time likelier to make a Hell of earth. This very kindness stings with intolerable insult. To be "cured" against one's will and cured of states which we may not regard as disease is to be put on a level of those who have not yet reached the age of reason or those who never will; to be classed with infants, imbeciles, and domestic animals."  - C. S. Lewis_


----------



## GURPS

Everything You Know About Fascism Is Wrong


George Carlin: . . . and the poor have been systematically looted in this country. The rich have been made richer under this criminal, fascist president and his government. [Applause.] [Cheers.]

Bill Maher: Okay, okay.

James Glassman: You know, George—George, I think you know  —  do you know what fascism is?

Carlin: Fascism, when it comes to America—

Glassman: You know what fascism is?

Carlin: It will not wear—

Glassman: Do you know what Nazis are?

Carlin: It will not wear—no, sir, wait a second—

Glassman: Do you know what Nazis are? Do you know what fascists are?

Carlin: When fascism comes to America, it will not be in brown and black shirts. It will not be with jack-boots. It will be Nike sneakers and Smiley shirts. Smiley-smiley. Fascism—Germany lost the Second World War. Fascism won it. Believe me, my friend.

Maher: And actually, fascism is when corporations become the government.

Carlin: Yes.



Liberal Fascism .... Pg 1


----------



## GURPS

Harvard graduate walks out of Merrick Garland's commencement address​


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Harvard graduate walks out of Merrick Garland's commencement address​



  So instead she takes a selfie and posts something all about her...


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> So instead she takes a selfie and posts something all about her...


She is much better to look at , and she isn't owned by Obama.


----------



## GURPS

ARE THE WHEELS COMING OFF THE BIDEN PRESIDENCY?​

The Biden Administration has reached the “you can’t fool all of the people all of the time” stage,” and the evidence shows Americans aren’t buying Biden’s excuses and blame-shifting.

The latest Gallup survey from late May is headlined, “Economic Pessimism Growing in the U.S.”



> WASHINGTON, D.C. — Gallup’s Economic Confidence Index measured -45 in May, down from -39 in each of the previous two months. It is the lowest reading in Gallup’s trend during the coronavirus pandemic, and likely the lowest confidence has been since the tail end of the Great Recession in early 2009. . . Americans’ economic pessimism took a turn for the worse this month. . .












Equally interesting are the rankings of issues on an open-ended (that is, without offering pre-determined answers to respondents) question:






Notice that not many people are concerned about racism, or the war in Ukraine, or even health care.

Beyond the ideological perversity of the Biden White House is the problem of basic competence. They’re not even any good at lying and propaganda. Take, for example, this claim in Biden’s op-ed in the _Wall Street Journal_ a few days ago:



> “A dozen CEOs of America’s largest utility companies told me earlier this year that my plan would reduce the average family’s annual utility bills by $500 and accelerate our transition from energy produced by autocrats.”


----------



## GURPS

Is This the Most Horribly Aged Tweet Ever?​

As you dread your next visit to the gas pump, it’s a perfect time to remind you that Thursday marks six months since the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee (DCCC) tweeted the most ridiculous graphic ever. It showed the national average price of gas decrease from $3.40 to $3.38 a gallon at the end of November, and had the audacity to thank Joe Biden for that ginormous 2¢/gal decrease.



The graphic was truly audacious, considering the way it touted a mere 2¢ decrease as something Americans ought to be thankful to Joe Biden for when it was a blip in otherwise skyrocketing gas prices.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s inflator in chief Brian Deese is an awful pick​

But the role of Brian Deese in Biden’s new and belated “laser focus” on inflation is more proof that Sleepy Joe either doesn’t have a clue about policy, or isn’t serious about one of the most serious economic problems facing average Americans.

Deese is a lunatic in charge of the asylum. His economic policies are among the big reasons we’re suffering with 8% inflation (a stealth tax on the working class) and markets are signaling a possible recession.

[clip]

Deese is fine as a flack or a ghostwriter for the president (he’s actually pretty good BS’ing on TV), but he shouldn’t be anywhere near setting policy for an economy approaching $25 trillion.

His résumé is far too steeped in progressive policies and politics that are at the heart of our inflationary woes.

Consider: Deese, fresh from Yale Law School, cut his teeth in government as key economic adviser to Barack Obama, the president who famously used his skills as a community organizer in an effort to remake the US economy into something that would make Saul Alinsky proud.

Deese worked on Obama’s auto bailouts, burnishing his rep as a super progressive in dealing with the carmarkers.

After traveling through the administration’s budget and economic bureaucracy, he took a crack at private-sector work at BlackRock to advance a progressive investing fad known as ESG, or Environmental Social Governance.

Deese spent three years as global head of sustainable investing at the $10 trillion asset-management company, imploring money managers to screen out companies that didn’t meet strict environmental standards set by progressive influencers.

Under ESG guidelines, for example, oil companies are implored to cut back on drilling and invest in windmills — with the threat that BlackRock might divest or seek management change. 

Because of BlackRock’s size, these edicts were copied by other investment firms.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



stgislander said:


> Already here.  A simple 4-channel opto-coupler IC that would normally costs $2/chip through regular distributors, now costs $10/chip via back channels.


But, but .....

OPTOISOLTR 5KV 4CH TRANS 16-DIP ~ $0.99 for 1ea, and for 100 count, $0.46ea. Ever lower for higher amounts.


----------



## stgislander

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> But, but .....
> 
> OPTOISOLTR 5KV 4CH TRANS 16-DIP ~ $0.99 for 1ea, and for 100 count, $0.46ea. Ever lower for higher amounts.


Interesting.  My search for compatible replacements came up with no recommendations.  They have the surface mount version in stock as well.

Let me compare spec sheets to see if these will work.  Thanks.


----------



## Kyle

This exactly typifies Democrats. Always carried by others.


----------



## GURPS

Poll Finds More Americans Are Pessimistic About Their Standard Of Living​
According to a poll conducted by The Wall Street Journal and the University of Chicago’s National Opinion Research Center (NORC), 83% of respondents described the state of the economy “as poor or not so good.” Meanwhile, 35% said they are not “satisfied at all with their financial situation” — the highest level since the poll began in 1972.

A slim 27% of respondents believe they have a “good chance of improving their standard of living” — representing a 20% drop since last year. Nearly twice as many — 46% — do not believe their living standards can improve.

Jennifer Benz, vice president of public affairs and media research at NORC, told The Wall Street Journal that inflation, in particular, is driving the dismal results. Indeed, the Consumer Price Index (CPI) has risen by 8.3% since last year — near the highest inflation rate in four decades.


----------



## stgislander

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> But, but .....
> 
> OPTOISOLTR 5KV 4CH TRANS 16-DIP ~ $0.99 for 1ea, and for 100 count, $0.46ea. Ever lower for higher amounts.


Electrically it would work, but the package dimensions are larger than the chip I'm currently using.  That means a revision of two existing pcb designs.  Now comes the cost/benefit analysis part.


----------



## GURPS

White House: Frustrated Americans Should Remember That Gas Prices Are Even Higher in Other Countries​

White House press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre responded to questions about high gas prices during the daily briefing by noting it was “really important” that people understood that prices were higher across the globe.

She noted that gas prices in the European Union were $8.15 a gallon, prices in Germany were $8.88 a gallon, and prices in Canada were $6.23 a gallon.

“This is a global challenge, this is something that everyone is feeling across the globe,” she said, arguing that gas prices had risen as a result of Russian President Vladimir Putin invading Ukraine.

Gas prices in the United States soared to a new record high on Monday for the ninth consecutive day.

Jean-Pierre acknowledged that high inflation, food prices, and gas prices were “hurting families especially as they sit around their kitchen table.”

She repeated that “everything was on the table” to deal with high gas prices but said that she did not have any information on actions the president would take to help lower gas prices.


----------



## herb749

He could end his war on fossil fuels .


----------



## Hijinx

^^^^^^ Exactly^^^^  Everything is not on the table, and she and everyone else knows it.


One thing that is amazing to me is that the other countries tied up i this mess are not screaming for Biden's head.

The fuel situations was going pretty good under Trump, then on his first day in office, this Dingleberry sat down and signed  his many Executive orders. The United States Energy Independence and our actual exporting of oil stopped. Then we started buying oil from Russia and other places, and the price went up all over the world. The energy crisis all over the world is Joe Biden's legacy. Now that's the way I see it, and if I were Europe I would be wanting Joe Biden's ass in a sling.  What he did not only screwed us it screwed them all. Just like IMO  he is responsible for the war in the Ukraine.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> ^^^^^^ Exactly^^^^  Everything is not on the table, and she and everyone else knows it.
> 
> 
> One thing that is amazing to me is that the other countries tied up i this mess are not screaming for Biden's head.
> 
> The fuel situations was going pretty good under Trump, then on his first day in office, this Dingleberry sat down and signed  his many Executive orders. The United States Energy Independence and our actual exporting of oil stopped. Then we started buying oil from Russia and other places, and the price went up all over the world. The energy crisis all over the world is Joe Biden's legacy. Now that's the way I see it, and if I were Europe I would be wanting Joe Biden's ass in a sling.  What he did not only screwed us it screwed them all. Just like IMO  he is responsible for the war in the Ukraine.




Its kind of NATO's problem also. We had that carrot on a stick waving it at Ukraine. Its also the EU with their carrot membership.


----------



## Hessian

GURPS said:


> ARE THE WHEELS COMING OFF THE BIDEN PRESIDENCY?​
> 
> The Biden Administration has reached the “you can’t fool all of the people all of the time” stage,” and the evidence shows Americans aren’t buying Biden’s excuses and blame-shifting.
> 
> The latest Gallup survey from late May is headlined, “Economic Pessimism Growing in the U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equally interesting are the rankings of issues on an open-ended (that is, without offering pre-determined answers to respondents) question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that not many people are concerned about racism, or the war in Ukraine, or even health care.
> 
> Beyond the ideological perversity of the Biden White House is the problem of basic competence. They’re not even any good at lying and propaganda. Take, for example, this claim in Biden’s op-ed in the _Wall Street Journal_ a few days ago:



Sort of a Build Back Better moment?


----------



## GURPS

YouTube is now censoring journalism for the Biden administration​

The Ruling Class has used Jan. 6 to wage a jihad against its political opposition, including an assault on our most basic rights such as free speech.

Big Tech has reinforced the narrative that views antithetical to regime orthodoxy are dangerous and must be policed accordingly.

In the latest example, YouTube deleted a Jan. 6, 2020, interview conducted by a Post reporter with a Capitol-breach participant.

In the video, Aaron Mostofsky, son of a Brooklyn Supreme Court judge, explains why he was compelled to come to the Capitol, namely “to express . . . [his] opinion as a free American . . . that this election was stolen.”

To Google-owned YouTube, the footage contains dangerous “misinformation” — speech that it equates with harm — meriting removal. In its removal notice, it asserts that “it’s our job to make sure that YouTube is a safe place for all,” arguing that “content that advances false claims that widespread fraud . . . changed the outcome of the US 2020 presidential election is not allowed . . .”


----------



## GURPS

As Gas Prices Break Records, Energy Secretary Reads Poetry And Blasts Conservative State Legislatures In Pride Flag Ceremony​
Granholm was too busy bashing conservative state legislatures, bragging about the number of Department of Energy (DOE) political appointees who identify as LGBTQ+, reading poetry, and hoisting the gay pride flag at a ceremony earlier this week.

On Monday, Granholm joined a handful of other DOE appointees to celebrate Pride Month and emphasize Biden’s commitment to diversity, equity, and inclusion.

“Let’s be clear, the most important people in this organization are right here,” Granholm said regarding her colleagues standing at the microphone with her.


----------



## Hijinx

Jan 6th. was a planned event.
Not by Trump, but by Pelosi.

There will be no more Conservative demonstrations on the mall.
No one wants to spend a year in DC jail.


----------



## GURPS

This is why the Biden administration is falling apart​

Ms. Yellen, the president_,_ and other spokespeople will not accept the reality that their modern monetary theory and radical progressive policies of excessive government spending, welfare state expansion, the war against fossil fuels, the regulatory attacks on businesses_,_ and the money printing by the Federal Reserve are the root causes of the high inflation that still faces us and will continue problematically for a good, long while. 

It's not Vladimir Putin. It's not pandemic supply shortages. It's the progressive campaign against free-market capitalism and the failed big government socialist attempt to transform America into a state-run economy. 

Mr. Biden has a 35% economic approval rating, according to the RealClearPolitics average, and his recent increase in inflation messaging is not going to change that, but he's got a lot of other problems as well. 

His failing presidency is being rejected by the voters on virtually all accounts. They got inflation wrong. They were always a dollar short and a day late on Ukraine. More recently, they bungled the baby formula crisis. 

In fact, yesterday, the president convened a meeting of the baby food producers and didn't bother to invite the country's largest baby formula producer, Abbott. Really? Is that the Biden version of a public-private partnership? 

It kind of reminds me of when, awhile back, the president convened a meeting with the electric vehicle carmakers. Remember that? All the big guns were there, except, wait a minute, somehow they forgot to invite Elon Musk, whose Tesla company is by far the biggest electric carmaker.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> This is why the Biden administration is falling apart​
> 
> Ms. Yellen, the president_,_ and other spokespeople will not accept the reality that their modern monetary theory and radical progressive policies of excessive government spending, welfare state expansion, the war against fossil fuels, the regulatory attacks on businesses_,_ and the money printing by the Federal Reserve are the root causes of the high inflation that still faces us and will continue problematically for a good, long while.
> 
> It's not Vladimir Putin. It's not pandemic supply shortages. It's the progressive campaign against free-market capitalism and the failed big government socialist attempt to transform America into a state-run economy.
> 
> Mr. Biden has a 35% economic approval rating, according to the RealClearPolitics average, and his recent increase in inflation messaging is not going to change that, but he's got a lot of other problems as well.
> 
> His failing presidency is being rejected by the voters on virtually all accounts. They got inflation wrong. They were always a dollar short and a day late on Ukraine. More recently, they bungled the baby formula crisis.
> 
> In fact, yesterday, the president convened a meeting of the baby food producers and didn't bother to invite the country's largest baby formula producer, Abbott. Really? Is that the Biden version of a public-private partnership?
> 
> It kind of reminds me of when, awhile back, the president convened a meeting with the electric vehicle carmakers. Remember that? All the big guns were there, except, wait a minute, somehow they forgot to invite Elon Musk, whose Tesla company is by far the biggest electric carmaker.




I thought of something today. As a retiree and SS increase is tied to inflation. Can the govt fund an 8% increase next year .?


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> I thought of something today. As a retiree and SS increase is tied to inflation. Can the govt fund an 8% increase next year .?


I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## GURPS

Insiders — and Hunter himself — say scandal-clad first son is Joe Biden’s ‘closest adviser’​

As our aged president appears to be slipping cognitively, as well as slipping literally on the stairs of Air Force One, as he did again Wednesday, the whole world is wondering who really is in charge at the White House.

Is it exhausted chief of staff Ron Klain calling the shots behind the scenes?

Is it Biden’s “Sherpa,” White House counselor Steve Ricchetti? Is it first lady Jill Biden?

But there is another alarming prospect: the “smartest man” Joe Biden knows, his son, the crack addict-turned-blowpipe artist Hunter Biden.

[clip]

Boasting of influence​Now, in a hitherto unpublished voice recording from an iPhone backup on Hunter’s abandoned laptop, the president’s son is heard boasting in detail about his political influence over his father.

“He’s going to talk about drug reform and any other thing that I want him to. [Joe Biden] thinks I’m a god.”

A recently released video shows a naked Hunter Biden walking around a hotel room with a gun and a hooker.
Recorded in Newburyport, Mass., on Dec. 3, 2018, at a time when Hunter was undergoing an unusual addiction-treatment program with therapist Keith Ablow, involving daily intravenous infusions of the horse tranquilizer ketamine, the audio file was provided to The Post by nonprofit research group Marco Polo, which is preparing a detailed report into the laptop.

Amid the sound of clinking glasses and his bubbling crack pipe, Hunter waxes philosophical for more than an hour with Phillipa Horan, a British artist he met at a dinner in LA in mid-2018 through his girlfriend Zoe Kestan, a lingerie designer who goes by the online handle “weed slut 420” and who appeared before the Delaware grand jury in February.

Hunter tells Horan that his father will “talk about anything that I want him to that he believes in. If I say this is important to me, then he will work a way in which to make it a part of his platform.

“My dad respects me more than he respects anyone in the world, and I know that to be certain, so it’s not going to be about whether it affects his politics.”

Hunter boasts about how he plans to capitalize on the notoriety “if my dad becomes president . . .


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> I wouldn't count on it.




Inflation was running around 6% last year. That was the increase.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Insiders — and Hunter himself — say scandal-clad first son is Joe Biden’s ‘closest adviser’​
> 
> As our aged president appears to be slipping cognitively, as well as slipping literally on the stairs of Air Force One, as he did again Wednesday, the whole world is wondering who really is in charge at the White House.
> 
> Is it exhausted chief of staff Ron Klain calling the shots behind the scenes?
> 
> Is it Biden’s “Sherpa,” White House counselor Steve Ricchetti? Is it first lady Jill Biden?
> 
> But there is another alarming prospect: the “smartest man” Joe Biden knows, his son, the crack addict-turned-blowpipe artist Hunter Biden.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> Boasting of influence​Now, in a hitherto unpublished voice recording from an iPhone backup on Hunter’s abandoned laptop, the president’s son is heard boasting in detail about his political influence over his father.
> 
> “He’s going to talk about drug reform and any other thing that I want him to. [Joe Biden] thinks I’m a god.”
> 
> A recently released video shows a naked Hunter Biden walking around a hotel room with a gun and a hooker.
> Recorded in Newburyport, Mass., on Dec. 3, 2018, at a time when Hunter was undergoing an unusual addiction-treatment program with therapist Keith Ablow, involving daily intravenous infusions of the horse tranquilizer ketamine, the audio file was provided to The Post by nonprofit research group Marco Polo, which is preparing a detailed report into the laptop.
> 
> Amid the sound of clinking glasses and his bubbling crack pipe, Hunter waxes philosophical for more than an hour with Phillipa Horan, a British artist he met at a dinner in LA in mid-2018 through his girlfriend Zoe Kestan, a lingerie designer who goes by the online handle “weed slut 420” and who appeared before the Delaware grand jury in February.
> 
> Hunter tells Horan that his father will “talk about anything that I want him to that he believes in. If I say this is important to me, then he will work a way in which to make it a part of his platform.
> 
> “My dad respects me more than he respects anyone in the world, and I know that to be certain, so it’s not going to be about whether it affects his politics.”
> 
> Hunter boasts about how he plans to capitalize on the notoriety “if my dad becomes president . . .


Hunter was saying that when he was peddling influence.
Hunter isn't the power behind Biden.
That power belongs to Hussein Obama.


----------



## GURPS

Reuters ran a gloomy story yesterday headlined, “World Bank Slashes Global Growth Forecast to 2.9%, Warns of ‘Stagflation’ Risk.” Uh oh!

In its Global Economic Prospects report, the World Bank predicted that the global economy is entering “a protracted period of feeble growth and elevated inflation.” That doesn’t sound too good. But the World Bank also warned things could get even worse.

*“The danger of stagflation is considerable today,” the report begins. Stagflation! Last seen under democrat one-termer Jimmy Carter, who coincidentally employed many of the same economic policies that White House resident Joe Biden does. Odd.*

I know what you’re thinking, but the problems have nothing to do with Joe. The World Bank says its covid plus Russia, which equals stagflation. Their suggestions for managing the crisis include working on reducing climate change. In other words, nothing is going to change until we get a different Administration here in the US. So buckle up.

The good news is much of the economic damage can easily and quickly be reversed. Just look how fast the energy sector turned around after the disastrous Obama presidency when President Trump opened the fracking fields.

It will happen. We just have to hang in there for a little while.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, June 8, 2022 ☙ PIVOTING AND RECASTING 🦠
					

A pause for encouragement; FDA committee greenlights Novavax, because hesitancy; sudden and unexpected injuries and deaths; DOJ charges Proud Boys; the dems recast; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

That's another thing that I hate.
Shell gas stations always put a price about 20 cents cheaper at the top of their signs.
It's a trick to bring you into that station, but the price at the top is IF YOU GET A CARWASH..
It brings your attention to the price, .
By now everyone is well aware of the trick so they drive on by.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> That's another thing that I hate.
> Shell gas stations always put a price about 20 cents cheaper at the top of their signs.
> It's a trick to bring you into that station, but the price at the top is IF YOU GET A CARWASH..
> It brings your attention to the price, .
> By now everyone is well aware of the trick so they drive on by.




There are some now with the top price as cash only.


----------



## GURPS

Leftist SPLC Poll Includes Shocking Finding About Democrats’ Support For Assassinations​

A new poll by the far-left Southern Poverty Law Center found that nearly half of young Democrat men support assassinating political figures they consider dangerous to the country or democracy.

The finding was buried in the cross tabs of a poll that claimed the “hard right” favors so-called replacement theory. The poll of 1,500 adult Americans was conducted by the center and Tulchin Research to “examine the extent to which the extremist beliefs and narratives that mobilize the hard right have been absorbed by the wider American public.”

“We found that the ideas underpinning the white nationalist ‘great replacement’ narrative recently cited by an alleged white supremacist terrorist in Buffalo, New York, have become thoroughly mainstream on the political right,” the SPLC said of its findings.


----------



## GURPS

'Many Democratic lawmakers’ are concerned by Biden’s leadership, feel U.S. is ‘falling apart’​

According to reporters Reid Epstein and Jennifer Medina, "many Democratic lawmakers and party officials are venting their frustrations with President Biden’s struggle to advance the bulk of his agenda, doubting his ability to rescue the party from a predicted midterm trouncing and increasingly viewing him as an anchor that should be cut loose in 2024."

Biden has been polling poorly, and there are reports that he and his White House staff are frustrated with the obstacles in front of him, including increasingly negative media coverage.

The report cited "nearly 50 Democratic officials" and "disappointed voters" who are "alarmed about Republicans’ rising strength and extraordinarily pessimistic about an immediate path forward" under the Biden administration.

There is "low enthusiasm" from Biden’s base and worry from party officials about the president’s "leadership, his age and his capability to take the fight to former President Donald J. Trump a second time," the Times wrote. It quoted Steve Simeonidis, a Democratic National Committee member from Florida, who said, "To say our country was on the right track would flagrantly depart from reality," and urged him to announce he wouldn't run again shortly after the midterms.


----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

BOOM Head Shot: That is what happens when you order a President through the mail


----------



## GURPS

*Bidenomics: The Left’s Latest Alibi*



Meanwhile, during a White House briefing last week, press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre was questioned about the public’s pessimistic mood concerning the economy. A reporter asked her the following question: “Why do you think it is that 83 percent of people polled by the _Wall Street Journal_ say the economy is ‘poor’ or ‘not so good’?” Jean-Pierre responded with an all too typical word salad, during which she repeated President Biden’s debunked claim that he feels the public’s pain at the pump because he was raised at a time when the price of gasoline rose precipitously. She then insisted that the economy is historically robust:

​


> We are in a fundamentally different place compared to when the President took office.… I guess what I’m trying to say, Peter, is that we understand that people are feeling — feeling this. They are feeling the increase of prices, which — with food, in particular, right now, and gas. That is — that is something that we understand. What we’re trying to say, what I’m trying to say to you is that the economy is in a better place than it has been historically.



This claim is utterly preposterous, of course. But that problem didn’t prevent _Politico_ from repeating the party line in a post titled, “The vibe recession.” Its author, Ben White, marvels at the latest consumer sentiment report published by the University of Michigan. This closely watched gauge of consumer views “crashed to a record low 50.2, down from 58.4 in May.” White is a little more honest about inflation than Stewart, but he inevitably wanders off topic to offer irrelevant musings about Covid, gun violence, European wars, and the Jan. 6 riot. He then reaches the following brilliant insight: “The vibes, man, are not groovy.”

The idea here, of course, is to create a narrative whereby an increasingly likely recession will have been caused not by Biden administration blunders and wild Democratic spending but by irrationally anxious consumers. _Slate Money_ posted a podcast over the weekend titled, “Bad Vibes Economics,” in which the participants make this very claim. T*he host, Felix Salmon, suggested that public angst is driven by inflation but the other participants weren’t having any. Elizabeth Spiers, for example, rejects the possibility that the bad vibes have anything to do with facts. She believes the public is being manipulated by evil Republicans:
*


> *They don’t genuinely believe that Biden is responsible for it. It’s just politically expedient for them to suggest that he is. And also they were opposed to the stimulus bill, and they don’t want to see it repeated because, you know, as a matter of policy, they don’t like those kinds of economic remedies. So if they can indict it after the fact as being directly responsible for inflation, it behooves them to do that. They’re not making a good faith argument.*



The obvious problem with this claim is that serious criticism of Biden’s $1.9 trillion “stimulus bill” has by no means been limited to Republicans or conservatives. Indeed, at least two former Obama administration officials — Steven Rattner and Lawrence Summers — warned the Biden administration and congressional Democrats that the spending associated with the American Rescue Plan would ignite inflation. Rattner took to the pages of the _New York Times_ before the bill became law and issued these words of caution, “Wasting precious dollars that could be better spent can’t possibly be worth the risk of igniting high inflation again.”

Right Republicans are controlling the Media Narrative ... all those left wing news outlets reporting on price increases 


Americans can SEE with their own eyes the price increases


----------



## GURPS

Jean-Pierre on drilling more in the US: 'We don't need to do that'​

Jean-Pierre argued that oil companies cut refinery capacity at the outset of the COVID-19 pandemic and have yet to increase that capacity back to pre-pandemic levels. Biden argues this, combined with Russia's invasion of Ukraine, is causing the increase in gas prices.

"Why not just drill more here in the U.S., though?" Doocy asked.

"Because we don't need to do that," Jean-Pierre responded. "What we need [oil companies] to do is, with the oil that's out there, we need them to refine that oil so that the capacity can go up and that prices would go down."


----------



## Hijinx

The Biden Administration went to war with the oil industry, now they want the oil industry to bail them out and yet they are still acting to destroy the industry.

The oil industry is telling them to fuk off, and they are too stupid to understand why.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

I heard about the rebate gas cards. The latest is a federal gas tax holiday. Fed gas tax is 18 cents, but Biden said something about 80 cents. Is he going to force the states to go along .?


----------



## GURPS

When people are giving you an average 34/61 job approval on the economy, they want to hear a little more response to rapid inflation other than “make lemonade.” This is nearly a Marie Antoinette moment, with Biden basically telling Americans that he will let them drive EVs — cars that the current energy profile on the grid won’t support _en masse_, by the way. Rapid increases in gas prices are hammering American households _now_, and only became a problem when Biden became president. Just to remind everyone, this is the latest chart from EIA on gas prices, although the new record high will come out later today:






That “fundamental turn” happened in March 2021, and it hasn’t even leveled off yet.


Biden then tells reporters that “his team” will meet with oil executives to demand answers as to how they made $35 billion in the first quarter. Estimates for the entire industry put their Q1 profit margin at 11.1% — not a bad rate of return, but not even in the top twenty for profitable industries in the US. Assuming Biden’s right on the numbers, and that’s almost always a very _bad_ assumption, the answer would be that they made it on $318 billion in revenues after paying $283 billion in costs. According to CSI Market, that puts the oil industry at #36 in terms of net profit margin — up from #59 in the previous quarter, but hardly a runaway top investment.










						Biden's Incredible Transition II: "Fundamental Turn" Boogaloo
					

Guest hosting for Hugh Hewitt, 6-9 am ET!




					hotair.com


----------



## herb749

The media is acting giddy over the prospect of Biden having the .18 federal gas tax holiday. Its almost like they are saying, look at what he is doing for you. You should accept it and be gracious.

Then we should tell them, so I save $1.80 on 10 gallons when Mr I will end fossil fuels has cost me $18,00 .


----------



## Clem72

Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) Stock Price & News - Google Finance
					

Get the latest Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) real-time quote, historical performance, charts, and other financial information to help you make more informed trading and investment decisions.




					www.google.com
				




Tells you everything you need to know. The entire market going down, and gas companies going up.  This administration has cut back access, but they obviously don't NEED the extra drilling sites and pipelines. They are price gouging and using the age old tactic of never letting a crisis go to waste.


----------



## HemiHauler

Clem72 said:


> Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) Stock Price & News - Google Finance
> 
> 
> Get the latest Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) real-time quote, historical performance, charts, and other financial information to help you make more informed trading and investment decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tells you everything you need to know. The entire market going down, and gas companies going up.  This administration has cut back access, but they obviously don't NEED the extra drilling sites and pipelines. They are price gouging and using the age old tactic of never letting a crisis go to waste.



Exactly right. Gas companies have stated unequivocally they are sitting on unused permits because there is no need to invest in more drilling operations since the price of oil is so high.

They aren't price gouging though, just simple supply and demand.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem72 said:


> Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) Stock Price & News - Google Finance
> 
> 
> Get the latest Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) real-time quote, historical performance, charts, and other financial information to help you make more informed trading and investment decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tells you everything you need to know. The entire market going down, and gas companies going up.  This administration has cut back access, but they obviously don't NEED the extra drilling sites and pipelines. They are price gouging and using the age old tactic of never letting a crisis go to waste.


I'm not sure how you're connecting the dots here. Stock prices don't equate to market costs of gasoline.


----------



## SamSpade

HemiHauler said:


> Exactly right. Gas companies have stated unequivocally they are sitting on unused permits because there is no need to invest in more drilling operations since the price of oil is so high.



You don't drill where there isn't any oil.


----------



## phreddyp

Clem72 said:


> Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) Stock Price & News - Google Finance
> 
> 
> Get the latest Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM) real-time quote, historical performance, charts, and other financial information to help you make more informed trading and investment decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tells you everything you need to know. The entire market going down, and gas companies going up.  This administration has cut back access, but they obviously don't NEED the extra drilling sites and pipelines. They are price gouging and using the age old tactic of never letting a crisis go to waste.


I guess you are incapable of reading a stock chart . Also challenged when doing electrical load calculations.


----------



## Clem72

Merlin99 said:


> I'm not sure how you're connecting the dots here. Stock prices don't equate to market costs of gasoline.


Stock prices equate (or should) to company profitability. If the company's stock is going gangbusters while the overall market trend is down, then they must have found a way to make more profit.  If you are guys are insisting they aren't selling more oil, then they must be making a greater profit from what they are selling.  If they are making a greater profit it's either because their costs have gone down (seems unlikely) or they have increased their margin on sales.  Those are some pretty easy dots to follow.  They saw an opportunity to blame cost increases on outside forces (war/labor/transportation/inflation/etc.) and are pocketing the difference.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem72 said:


> Stock prices equate (or should) to company profitability. If the company's stock is going gangbusters while the overall market trend is down, then they must have found a way to make more profit.  If you are guys are insisting they aren't selling more oil, then they must be making a greater profit from what they are selling.  If they are making a greater profit it's either because their costs have gone down (seems unlikely) or they have increased their margin on sales.  Those are some pretty easy dots to follow.  They saw an opportunity to blame cost increases on outside forces (war/labor/transportation/inflation/etc.) and are pocketing the difference.


No, stock prices are a reflection of what investors think of a company. There are a lot of companies that have never turned a profit, but their stock skyrockets.


----------



## Clem72

Merlin99 said:


> No, stock prices are a reflection of what investors think of a company. There are a lot of companies that have never turned a profit, but their stock skyrockets.


That's less true in commodity stocks, and even LESS true in entire sectors.  I linked 3 or 4 companies, but it's the entire category of oil companies up an average of 40% while the market is down 20-30% depending on the indices. That's not a bunch of investors suddenly deciding these companies were undervalued based on solid fundamentals. It was people noticing their product price has increased much faster than their costs.


----------



## HemiHauler

Merlin99 said:


> No, stock prices are a reflection of what investors think of a company. There are a lot of companies that have never turned a profit, but their stock skyrockets.



No, stock prices are more a reflection of how much the Fed is juicing the markets.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem72 said:


> That's less true in commodity stocks, and even LESS true in entire sectors.  I linked 3 or 4 companies, but it's the entire category of oil companies up an average of 40% while the market is down 20-30% depending on the indices. That's not a bunch of investors suddenly deciding these companies were undervalued based on solid fundamentals. It was people noticing their product price has increased much faster than their costs.


Investors see a still profitable market and invest in it instead of leaving their money in stocks that are losing value, so it must be price gouging?


----------



## phreddyp

Clem72 said:


> That's less true in commodity stocks, and even LESS true in entire sectors.  I linked 3 or 4 companies, but it's the entire category of oil companies up an average of 40% while the market is down 20-30% depending on the indices. That's not a bunch of investors suddenly deciding these companies were undervalued based on solid fundamentals. It was people noticing their product price has increased much faster than their costs.


Your lunacy amazes me !


----------



## GURPS

Democrats Explode After Supreme Court Makes It Harder To Kill Unborn Babies​

Democrats and other far-left activists erupted Friday afternoon after the U.S. Supreme Court struck down Roe v. Wade.

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) led chants outside the Supreme Court, falsely claiming that the ruling from the nation’s highest court was “illegitimate” and encouraging activists to take to “the streets.”

The extreme remarks from Ocasio-Cortez come after a left-wing extremist was arrested outside the home of Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh for allegedly trying to assassinate the judge.


----------



## GURPS

The Left's Hatred for Ruth Bader Ginsburg Intensifies​
The Supreme Court handed down its opinion in the Dobbs case, and Roe v. Wade is no more. No, abortion is not banned. The original and heinous 1973 decision was overturned, and the issue is now sent back to the states. The legislative process is where this issue should be decided as abortion is not mentioned in the Constitution. Pass a law. If you want a right to an abortion, pass a law. The problem is Democrats really must bring their A-game convincing voters that baby-killing is a good thing. With this bunch, they’ll overreach. They’ll get too emotional. And they’ll come off as totally insane. 

There is one woman we do need to thank. She has passed away, but her death also brought the end of Roe. The late Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s refusal to retire under the Obama presidency proved to be a critical moment, though we didn’t know it at the time. It’s the reason why the Left has turned against her. 

They’re not going to hardcore torch her corpse over this, but don’t be shocked if a few pieces about how this woman’s refusal to retire is at fault for this Supreme Court decision. Her death was true liberal whiplash. There was a meltdown, but then a realization that RBG screwed the Left on the abortion issue given the vacancy was going to be filled by Donald J. Trump with Amy Coney Barrett.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

France's Emmanuel Macron Drops Truth on Joe Biden About His Insane Energy Policies​







Biden’s grand plan to fix everything to this point, as you pay $5 or a gallon of gas? To beg the Saudis and Emiratis to produce more oil halfway across the globe. But as Macron notes, they are already at or near capacity. You can only squeeze so much juice out of a lemon. Refining capacity is also another bottleneck that the president refuses to address. These are facts that any president who isn’t a senile old coot should be well aware of, yet it’s left up to the French president to enlighten him. Worse, it doesn’t even appear Biden was able to process what was said to him. Again, it’s just embarrassing to witness.

Further, just to put the finishing touches on this masterpiece of stupidity, Biden spent the last two years trashing the Saudis and snuggling up to Iran. That means that even if the Saudis had more production capacity (they don’t have enough to matter), they likely wouldn’t offer it to us anyway. That’s how idiotic the president’s foreign policy has been. For 50 years, this absolute mental midget has bungled every single major geopolitical question, and it’s no great shock he’d screw this up as well.


Meanwhile, back in the United States, places like North Dakota, Texas, and Alaska are sitting on mountains of oil reserves just waiting to be tapped. Instead of begging Islamofascist dictatorships for oil, we should be using our own domestic supply to own the world oil market. Biden doesn’t want to do that, though, because it would run up against his green agenda, and we can’t have Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez getting upset, can we? That means you get to suffer while he hobnobs in Germany, doing nothing to actually help everyday Americans.


----------



## herb749

Biden is not in charge .


----------



## GURPS

Of course Biden’s policies are to blame for this migrant tragedy​
“These deaths are on Biden. They are a result of his deadly open border policies.”

That’s what Texas Gov. Greg Abbott tweeted Monday upon learning of a truck full of dead illegal immigrants being smuggled through San Antonio.

Was he right?

There’s certainly plenty of blame to go around. The smugglers bear the most direct responsibility for the tragedy. They fleece the migrants (derided as “chickens”), shoot competitors, rape little girls — truly the scum of the earth.

The corrupt and dysfunctional leadership of the countries these people are fleeing also bear responsibility, for making their countries the kinds of places people want to flee from.

The illegal immigrants themselves are adults, of course, and put children at risk by hiring criminals.


----------



## GURPS

Public Schools Are Now So Hostile To Christians, They’re Unconstitutional​

In a reprise of a 2019 speech at Notre Dame University that met massive corporate media backlash, Barr told the audience U.S. public schools have become hostile to traditional religion while wresting control of American children’s upbringing from their parents. This is a threat to the entire Western order, Barr said, because the unique American system of self-government cannot exist without a citizenry that is committed to traditional religion.

That’s because there are only two ways to restrain people from following disordered passions, Barr said: internal restraints, which are largely provided by one’s beliefs; and external restraints, which are typically provided by government. So in order to have a limited government, Barr noted in an explicit echo of the American Founders, citizens must practice self-restraint.

Such self-restraint is primarily developed through religious devotion, he said. But religious observance, the keystone of ordered liberty in the West, has been under systematic assault by anti-religious forces Barr called an “atheocracy,” his amalgam of the words “atheist theocracy.” These anti-religious forces now control the minds of American kids due to their monopoly on U.S. education institutions.

“The threat today is not that religious people are about to establish a theocracy in the United States, it is that militant secularists are trying to establish an atheocracy,” Barr said. Barr also spoke to The Federalist about the asymmetric justice being carried out under Joe Biden by the agency he has led twice, the U.S. Department of Justice.


----------



## GURPS

They may have traded their pussy hats for Fauci prayer candles, but the attitude has never been angrier or more spiteful. Vengeance has animated them each and every day.

There are scores of studies, surveys, reports and data to back up that truism. But like others, I also know it so well firsthand.

As just one (perfect) example, in November of last year I was sitting with two friends at the bar of All Purpose, a popular pizza restaurant in Washington, D.C. One friend, a white woman in her early 30s, had exchanged niceties with the bar server, also a white woman who appeared to be in her 30s, and with dyed hair that made it look like a mix between silver and very light purple.

My friends and I at one point were discussing the not-guilty verdict that had just been rendered in the trial of Kyle Rittenhouse. I mentioned that it was amazing how many people were under the impression that Rittenhouse was prosecuted for shooting blacks, when in fact all parties involved with his case were white. My friend said that nonetheless, she believed that racism colored the outcome of the trial.

“What makes it racist?” I asked.

Immediately, the bartender with the dye job looked up from the drink she was preparing to declare, “WHAT MAKES IT RACIST IS—”

But just as quick as she was to insert herself, I held up the palm of my hand and said, “We were just talking among ourselves.”



How Democrats Made Themselves Miserable And Want You To Be Too​


----------



## GURPS

Biden Energy Secretary Violated Federal Law By Using Office To Promote Democrats, Special Counsel Rules​

Granholm’s violation was revealed after watchdog group Foundation for Accountability & Civic Trust (FACT) requested that the OSC investigate comments Granholm made to media outlet Marie Clare on October 6, 2021.

During an interview with the outlet, Granholm said it was “good news … voting gave Democrats a bare majority (in Congress),” before attempting to clarify by stating she was “using Democrats as a substitute for the policies that you believe in, the policies that you would like to see happen,” the Detroit Free Press reported.

The OSC determined that Granholm’s comments crossed the line as they were “directed at the success of the Democratic Party.” The special counsel, however, decided not to pursue disciplinary action. Instead, the OSC slapped Granholm with a warning, writing that she had not received “significant” training on the Hatch Act before making those comments. Granholm was sworn in as energy secretary in late February 2021, more than seven months prior to making her comments about Democratic candidates.


----------



## Hijinx

How the hell are we supposed to have a chance to answer Gurps posts when he/she  posts 3 different subjects in the same freaking thread?

As for the one post of who's fault is it that a tractor trailer full of immigrants is dead Damned right it is Biden's fault. He killed those people just the same as if he was driving the truck himself.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Hijinx said:


> How the hell are we supposed to have a chance to answer Gurps posts when he/she  posts 3 different subjects in the same freaking thread?


It's called News Aggregation and it pays


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> How the hell are we supposed to have a chance to answer Gurps posts when he/she posts 3 different subjects in the same freaking thread?




click the reply button for a specific post   



Otherwise this is the catch all bucket for Biden's America Last Program


----------



## GURPS

Biden Climate Czar Brags That 'Fossil Fuels' Are 'Losing Jobs' Under Biden​
McCarthy is something of an expert when it comes to destroying stuff. As Barack Obama’s EPA chief, McCarthy remained defiantly in office while her agency dithered over the Flint, Mich., water crisis. For McCarthy, the buck also stopped somewhere, anywhere else when the EPA dumped toxic waste into Colorado’s Animus River, turning the water orange and harmful.

McCarthy’s current position as the first White House National Climate Advisor does not require Senate consent, despite the wide-ranging power she wields over various agencies and even cabinet departments.
Here’s her full statement, transcribed by yours truly:


> We have opportunities now to transfer to clean energy in a way that grows thousands of jobs. We now, we just, we had a recent report that we’ve put out, that’s showing all of the energy and the employment stats from last year. Clean energy is winning. Fossil fuels losing jobs. We’re gaining them every step of the way.



Here’s the clip. It’s gross.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Biden Climate Czar Brags That 'Fossil Fuels' Are 'Losing Jobs' Under Biden​
> McCarthy is something of an expert when it comes to destroying stuff. As Barack Obama’s EPA chief, McCarthy remained defiantly in office while her agency dithered over the Flint, Mich., water crisis. For McCarthy, the buck also stopped somewhere, anywhere else when the EPA dumped toxic waste into Colorado’s Animus River, turning the water orange and harmful.
> 
> McCarthy’s current position as the first White House National Climate Advisor does not require Senate consent, despite the wide-ranging power she wields over various agencies and even cabinet departments.
> Here’s her full statement, transcribed by yours truly:
> 
> 
> Here’s the clip. It’s gross.



Those people need to learn to code.


----------



## GURPS

Biden administration report shows massive fossil fuel industry job losses​

"The DOE jobs report is not only reflective of the broader pandemic slowdown, but also highlights an Administration that has worked overtime on restricting American natural gas and oil production," Independent Petroleum Association of America spokesperson Jennifer Marsteller told Fox News Digital in an email.

"We are confident in our sector, and in the work oil and natural gas employees do to bring energy safely and reliably to our country and the world," she continued. "We urge President Biden to get on board with that same made-in-America pride in our workers."

The fuels sector category was the only category that saw overall declines, according to the USEER.

The Biden administration has pursued an aggressive climate agenda since taking office, canceling the Keystone XL pipeline, limiting oil and gas lease sales on public lands and pushing environmental regulations impacting fossil fuel project development.

"The American natural gas and oil industry is proud to support nearly 11 million U.S. jobs," an American Petroleum Institute spokesperson told Fox News in a statement. "While we have grappled with many of the same labor shortages that the rest of the U.S. economy is facing due to the pandemic, we have seen a slow but steady rebound in both drilling and oil & gas support service employment in 2022."


----------



## Hijinx

If we ever get a real President again it will take years to restore what this crazy Administration has done to us.


----------



## PJay

Hijinx said:


> If we ever get a real President again it will take years to restore what this crazy Administration has done to us.


Evil Administration


----------



## kwillia

This same size bag was $12.99 last I remember.

Snapped this pic at our local BJs Warehouse yesterday.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

David Axelrod Says the Really, Really Scary Part Out Loud​

David Axelrod, the man who masterminded the winning presidential campaigns of Barack Obama, believes that no one is in charge in the White House.

Discussing the filibuster “carve-out” for an abortion vote in the Senate that Biden has proposed, David Axelrod dismissed the idea, saying “I mean, this is the lot that Biden finds himself in. There is this sense that things *are kind of out of contro*l and *he’s not in command*. And this lends to that.”

This from a Democrat?

Axelrod isn’t saying there’s a “hidden hand” at work behind the throne. He’s not claiming Obama or anyone else is actually running the show. His point is even scarier: no one is in command.

The 79-year-old Biden is intellectually and cognitively deficient. Let that sink in for a second. It doesn’t just “seem” like no one is in charge. There is literally no one at the helm of the ship of state. Have you noticed how long it takes for a decision to be made, and how his staff always seems to be running around fixing his serious blunders?

Matt Continetti of the Washington Free Beacon argues that it’s not so much that “Biden is doing a bad job (although he is) as that it seems he isn’t doing the job at all.”



> Lately, though, I have been having second thoughts. Not that Barack Obama or Ron Klain or Dr. Jill are running the show in secret. What I have been wondering, instead, is whether anyone is leading the government at all. There is no power, either overt or covert, in or behind the throne. The throne is empty.
> Think of the economy, the border, and Ukraine. From time to time, Biden addresses these issues. He may even answer questions about them. The White House sends out press releases describing its latest initiatives. Vice President Harris or the second gentleman pops up somewhere to talk about all the good she and he are doing.
> Yet each of these elements—the president, his staff, his spokesperson, his vice president, his policy—comes across as disconnected, discombobulated, as if each inhabits a separate sphere of activity. Whether because of Biden’s age, or his weekend trips to Delaware, or years of remote work, or lower-level staff turnover, or a painstakingly slow decision-making process, or ideological stubbornness, or a lack of a strategic plan, this administration drifts from crisis to crisis, and from one bad headline to the next. And nothing improves.


----------



## GURPS

‘urgency is a white supremacy value’​




We did some digging to find out the source of this wisdom, and it seems to be from the “White Supremacy Culture” chapter of “Dismantling Racism: A Workbook for Social Change Groups,” written by Kenneth Jones and Tema Okun and published in 2001. A sense of urgency “makes it difficult to take time to be inclusive, encourage democratic and/or thoughtful decision-making, to think long-term, to consider consequences.” One “antidote” is leadership that understands that things take longer than anyone expects.

Reason has a piece out about Oregon health officials delaying a meeting for this very reason: they recognized that urgency is a “white supremacy value.”





Robby Soave writes:



> The [Oregon Health Authority’s] office for equity and inclusion, however, prefers not to rush the business of government. In fact, the office’s program manager delayed a meeting with partner organizations on the stated grounds that “urgency is a white supremacy value.”
> In an email obtained by Reason, Regional Health Equity Coalition Program Manager Danielle Droppers informed the community that a scheduled conversation between OHA officials and relevant members of the public would not take place as planned.
> …
> It also appears to be slowing down the operations of a taxpayer-funded agency in Oregon. The community’s frustration is understandable: Government employees who are unprepared for meetings should not cite white supremacy as their excuse.




The influence of that 2001 study by Jones and Okun really can’t be overestimated. This stuff if taught by Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion departments everywhere, from academics to business to government.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

'Burn this country to the godd--- ground'​
MSNBC contributor Dean Obeidallah complained that the Supreme Court ruined his holiday. He tweeted, "How can our nation celebrate ‘Independence Day’ when the GOP Supreme ‘Court’ just stripped women of the right to personal freedom?!"

In an earlier tweet, Obeidallah quoted famous abolitionist Frederick Douglass to convey his current disgust with America. He wrote, "Fredrick Douglass on July 4, 1852: ‘Your celebration is a sham; your boasted liberty, an unholy license; your national greatness, swelling vanity; your sounds of rejoicing are empty and heartless...your shouts of liberty and equality, hollow mockery.’"

On Friday, liberal author Don Winslow wrote, "Today is the anniversary of the Civil Rights Act and Monday is July 4th. And yet here we are in 2022 without basic civil and human rights or independence and fundamental freedoms for women."

"Don’t think I can turn my thoughts to July 4 without my brain jumping to January 6," wrote Business author and Twitter lefty Tom Peters.

TV personality Brandi Glanville tweeted, "I’m not celebrating Independence Day because I don’t like I live in a free country anymore."


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



GURPS said:


>



The actual title should be, since the left, bolsheviks, always project their own ideology, thoughts and positions, upon others, to accuse and put the blame on others, for their own actions. Also known as misdirection ...

*Characteristics of the Left's Liberal Progressive.*


----------



## GURPS

Chemical Shortages Affecting U.S. Farms Described as ‘Off the Charts”​

A disturbing report by Reuters, featuring interviews with more than a dozen chemical dealers, manufacturers, farmers, and weed specialists, indicates chemical shortages have disrupted U.S. growers’ production strategies and points to reduced harvests this season.

The level of shortages of farm-essential chemicals (e.g., fertilizer, weed-killer) is being described as “off the charts.”



> Shawn Inman, owner of distributor Spinner Ag Incorporated in Zionsville, Indiana, said supplies are the tightest in his 24-year career.
> 
> “This is off the charts,” Inman said. “Everything was delayed, delayed, delayed.”
> Shortages further reduce options for farmers battling weeds that developed resistance to glyphosate, the key ingredient in the commonly used Roundup herbicide, after decades of overuse in the United Sates.



Another farmer shares his experiences, demonstrating the level of science and forethought in planting fields. It also highlights another component of challenges to farms, which will end up contributing to inflation (and potential food scarcity): EPA over-regulation.



> Tennessee farmer Jason Birdsong said he abandoned plans to plant soybeans on 100 acres after waiting months to receive Liberty he ordered from Nutrien Ag Solutions. He ultimately received less than half his order for 125 gallons and planted corn on the land instead. Birdsong said he is better able to control weeds in corn than soybeans.
> 
> Nutrien (NTR.TO) said numerous events stalled the supply chain during the pandemic and the company provided alternate solutions to customers.
> Birdsong said he needed Liberty to fight weeds that are resistant to glyphosate in soy fields. He said he ruled out a third option, a dicamba-based herbicide from Bayer, because of extensive federal restrictions on when and where dicamba can be sprayed.
> “With the dicamba technology being so strict, Liberty is the go-to,” Birdsong said.
> The Environmental Protection Agency approved new restrictions on dicamba use this year in Iowa and Minnesota, two major farm states.


----------



## GURPS

Biden told reporters on Thursday that US drivers would have to shell out the big bucks for “as long as it takes” for Ukraine to defeat Russia’s invasion.

National Economic Council director Brian Deese, also on Thursday, said Americans would have to endure pain at the pump indefinitely in the name of the “liberal world order.”

“What you heard from the president today was a clear articulation of the stakes,” Deese said during an appearance on CNN when asked about families who can’t afford the high costs per-gallon. “This is about the future of the liberal world order and we have to stand firm.

“But at the same time, what I’d say to that family and to Americans across the country is you have a president, an administration that is going to do everything in its power to blunt those price increases and bring those prices down,” Deese added.

The exchange with Bezos wasn’t the first time Biden and an outspoken American billionaire engaged in a war of words.

In early June, it was revealed that billionaire Elon Musk has such a “super bad feeling” about the US economy under Biden that he planned to lay off about 10% of the workers at Tesla, his electric car company.

Biden reacted to Musk’s view by taking a shot at the businessman and his company SpaceX.

“Lots of luck on his trip to the moon,” Biden said.

That prompted Musk to fire back on Twitter with a link to a 2021 NASA press release about SpaceX winning a $2.89 billion contract to send the next American astronauts to the moon.










						Jeff Bezos blasts Biden for blaming gas companies for high pump prices
					

Jeff Bezos chastised President Biden Saturday for either either employing “misdirection” or displaying a “deep misunderstanding” of economic fundamentals.




					nypost.com


----------



## GURPS

Gallup conducts a poll testing support for these institutions annually. And its latest findings show that our faith in institutions is as low as it has ever been.
Of the 16 major institutions Gallup tested, 11 of them saw _significant_ declines in support over the past year alone. Not one of those 16 posted an increase in trust between 2021 and today.
Trust in the presidency fell off of a cliff -- from 38% in 2021 to 23% this year. Trust in the Supreme Court dropped 11 percentage points, and that was BEFORE the court issued its rulings overturning Roe v. Wade and loosening gun restrictions.
Of the 14 institutions Gallup has been consistently polling on since 1973, the average of adults expressing a "great deal" or "quite a lot" of confidence in them is just 27%, the lowest it has ever been.
(In case you were wondering, only two groups have a majority of people expressing considerable confidence in them: Small business, 68%, and the military, 64%.)
And, these declines in trust in all 16 institutions are consistent across party lines. As Gallup notes, the average decline among Republicans this year was 4 points, while it was 5 points among Democrats and 6 points among independents.










						This poll explains why we are a nation in crisis | CNN Politics
					

We don't believe in anything any more.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GURPS

Sinclair Broadcast Group reports:



> Senate Minority Whip *John Thune, R-S.D., said he’s constantly hearing complaints from employers in his state* who can’t find workers. *He said he’d welcome more legal immigration*. [Emphasis added]
> “I think there’s H-2Bs, for example, this time of the year. *We need lots of them in South Dakota and we can never get enough* from the administration,” Thune said. [Emphasis added]
> H-2Bs are visas that allow American employers to bring foreign nationals into the country for temporary nonagricultural jobs. *Sen. Ben Cardin, D-Md., said his state needs more, too*. [Emphasis added]



Already, in May, Biden’s Department of Homeland Security (DHS) announced they would subsidize businesses by importing an additional 35,000 H-2B foreign visa workers to take U.S. blue-collar jobs.

Thune’s request for even more foreign workers comes as the latest Center for Immigration Studies (CIS) research reveals that there are more than 54 million Americans of working age who are no longer in the workforce.










						GOP Sen. Thune Asks Biden for More Foreign Workers to Fill U.S. Jobs
					

Senate Minority Whip John Thune (R-SD) is joining Democrats in asking President Joe Biden for more legal immigration.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> Sinclair Broadcast Group reports:
> 
> 
> 
> Already, in May, Biden’s Department of Homeland Security (DHS) announced they would subsidize businesses by importing an additional 35,000 H-2B foreign visa workers to take U.S. blue-collar jobs.
> 
> Thune’s request for even more foreign workers comes as the latest Center for Immigration Studies (CIS) research reveals that there are more than 54 million Americans of working age who are no longer in the workforce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Sen. Thune Asks Biden for More Foreign Workers to Fill U.S. Jobs
> 
> 
> Senate Minority Whip John Thune (R-SD) is joining Democrats in asking President Joe Biden for more legal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com


You know this wouldn't be a problem if they didn't have to compete with the feds. The govt. gives them so much to do nothing, you have to give them enough to cover that, then enough to break them loose from their natural complacency and then enough to convince them to uproot their lives and move to what amounts to a foreign land. With a foreign worker you don't have any of these issues, no one is paying them to stay home, only the non complacent want to come and everywhere here is a foreign land.


----------



## GURPS

‘I Don’t Understand’: Democrat Rep Rips Biden’s Oil Policy, Says Gas Prices Are ‘Front And Center’ Issue For Voters​

Rep. Ro Khanna (D-CA) criticized his Party’s leader President Joe Biden Thursday for not doing enough on oil policy as Americans continue to pay close to $5 a gallon at the pump.

Khanna made an appearance on Fox News and said he “doesn’t understand” why the Biden administration has not banned oil exports to help lower the price of gas for Americans.

“I don’t understand why we aren’t having a ban on exports,” Khanna commented, adding, “I do think we have to be doing more. People in my district – they’re talking to me about gas prices, they’re talking to me about higher food prices, they’re talking to me about the airlines getting canceled. … Those are the issues front and center.”


----------



## GURPS

Dems governors: Biden's in over his head, out of ideas, and out of time​
Who says America can’t find its way to a national consensus? Republicans have considered Joe Biden intellectually bankrupt for _decades_. According to the latest complaints making their way to Politico, Democrat governors have just figured that out — and now worry that the clock’s about to run out on Biden and their midterm hopes:





> They’ve prodded officials for more details of how the administration was going to communicate its wins and improve its messaging around the economy. They have also wanted to see a clear demonstration of new actions from the White House. Don’t just tell us what you’ve done, is how a person familiar with the meetings characterized the feeling among governors, because what you’ve done isn’t exactly working.
> Through it all, there’s been a general and growing dissatisfaction with the White House’s response. That budding frustration, relayed by three party officials familiar with the meetings’ contents, has morphed into outright worry. And it’s surfaced elsewhere in recent weeks.
> Underlying it all is a concern that Biden and his team are not just out of fresh ideas, but increasingly out of time to turn around their flagging poll numbers before the midterms.




I’d quibble with the idea that Biden is out of “fresh ideas.” Biden hasn’t had a fresh idea since the 1970s. Biden’s entire agenda is a rehash of the progressive wish list that’s percolated around Washington DC for at least two decades. His energy policies hearken back to the Carter era. Biden’s only a few months away from asking Americans to wear more sweaters, and that’s only because it’s July rather than November.


And that’s to the extent that Biden has ideas _at all_. His economic strategy was to rehash two earlier relief/stimulus bills in March 2021 with the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan. The ARP was completely unnecessary in terms of economic recovery, but it provided a grand opportunity to give Biden what Barack Obama’s 2009 stimulus bill contained — a way to buy votes and pay off blue states by covering their budget shortfalls. It was a rehash of a rehash that ended up making hash out of the recovery and of the buying power of middle- and working-class American households.


----------



## GURPS

Democrats Are Finally Putting Their Differences Aside. But It’s Too Late​

It appears the Democrats understand that now is not the time for internal feuding and are focused on their dismal future. “Just over three months from the midterms, Democrats are temporarily tabling their disagreements, watching voters’ anger, the president’s low polls and a disastrous national climate redefine the terms of the discourse,” according to The Hill.

“It’s not about progressive or moderate at this point,” said Bill Neidhardt, an operative with the firm Left Flank Strategies. “It’s about action vs. inaction.”

“Voters aren’t looking at ideology. They are looking at who the hell will actually do something about all of this. Inflation. Abortion rights. Mass shootings,” he said. “You name it.”

The two factions have been at odds over how best to stay in power, and push the Democratic Party’s agenda. The Hill explained:



> Progressives essentially wanted Biden to use his White House influence, bolstered by a Democratic-controlled Congress, to enact some of his most ambitious campaign promises. They urged him to be a president who used the power of government to make big changes for people.
> Moderates wanted to rein him in. They cautioned that Biden could be negatively seen as giving too much away and exhausting resources at a time when many thought restraint was the cure to the spoils of the Trump era. They warned that left-wing proposals and jargon could alienate the kinds of voters he needed to keep.


----------



## GURPS

The Left Pushes for More Restaurant Protests Against SCOTUS​


As word of this circulated, there has been a notable lack of common sense and calls for decency from those in power. When asked to address this activity at the latest White House press briefing, Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre actually lent support to the direct harassment of a SCOTUS Justice like this. Fox News correspondent Peter Doocy asked directly if this was acceptable behavior, and KJP stipulated the White House finds it acceptable.



> _People should be able to do that. In a restaurant, if it’s peaceful, for sure. People have the right, this is what a democracy is. _



This is markedly not a democratic activity, for starters. It is a personal harassment campaign on behalf of a political position. Put more bluntly, it is retribution. Nothing about protesting at a restaurant as Kavanaugh is dining will accomplish anything political. Because Morton’s restaurant dared to say they preferred that protestors not upset their customers, abortion re-activists took up the cause to punish the restaurant chain nationwide, with fake reservations which would not be filled.

What targeting a restaurant chain in this fashion will ultimately lead to is, of course, never addressed — because it will accomplish not a single thing that enables the political cause. It just feels like they are doing something, therefore they simply do it. Results are less important than the fleeting catharsis felt by the otherwise helpless minds.

Adding to the supportive language of these acts was Chasten Buttigieg, husband to Pete, of the Department of Transportation. He saw the news of Kavanaugh’s steak-side harassment, and he felt it was appropriate to be flippant about the matter.






The funny thing about this is that AOC has her own little history with this type of intrusion, and she was not nearly as flippant about the encounter. Once, soon after she had come out in opposition to people eating hamburgers, she was spotted in an establishment where her chief of staff was consuming the very reviled foodstuff, and someone snapped a picture of his consumption. She was less than graceful about this exchange.


----------



## GURPS

Jerome Adams tells locked down college student he was never really locked down
					

"...we never truly locked down, yet we must do all we can to keep open in the future."




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Our New Antoinettes ​

Indeed, when various pollsters recently asked the public what their chief worries were, they found the culprits were the prohibitive price of gasoline, the ruinous effects of hyperinflation, supply chain shortages, the nonexistent southern border, or the escalating violent crime wave—all of which concerns are of apparent little interest to left-wing billionaires. 

In other words, the worries of the Antoinette liberal elite—climate change, abortion on demand, transgenderism, strict gun-control—are not those that terrify the middle and lower classes. The latter, for some reason, first want to survive one more day with enough affordable food and energy and to be safe from criminals. 

Why Democrats are currently unpopular transcends even Joe Biden’s daily, dangerous, and tragic loss of cognition. Their low ratings arise more from the implementation of an array of disastrous policies dreamed up at left-wing university departments and think tanks. 

As a result, voters have concluded that the Left “just doesn’t care.” 

By that, they conclude that the drivers of modern hard progressivism—the billionaire donor class, the highly compensated professional bicoastal elites, the ideologues who have captured and transformed the old Democratic Party—ignore criticism of their policies. Or they claim that their disasters are unappreciated benefits, or mere PR problems, or shift blame to the Russians, the Emmanuel-Goldstein Trump, the toadish media, or the victims of their disastrous policies.


----------



## GURPS

Former Surgeon General rebrands as equity crusader, cashes in on perpetual pandemic industry​

And while not as high profile an appointee, former Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams was easily one of its most destructive selections. As the former Health Commissioner of Indiana, Adams goes way back with former VP Mike Pence. He has long been the politician's “Public Health” apprentice. Pence is credited with getting Adams the Surgeon General gig and his position on the task force.

[clip]

He is now Purdue University’s “Executive Director of Health Equity Initiatives,” the first of its kind gig at the public university.

What exactly does that position entail? Your guess is as good as mine. 

“Never before in American history has the need been greater or the community been more desirous of such an effort,” Adams said of his appointment. “I’m excited to combine my experiences in public health and public policy with the resources and opportunities afforded by Purdue to help coordinate, amplify and innovate in the health equity space,” he added.

But wait, there’s more!

In May, Adams was appointed chairman of the board of a company called Total Diversity Clinical Trial Management. The company describes itself as “a full-service CRO and Diversity Organization with an integrated focus on support services highlighting diversity and inclusion in clinical trials.”

In June, Adams joined the board of Avita, an outfit that claims “deep expertise” in providing “LGBTQ+ care.”

Adams is also diving head first into the Perpetual Pandemic industry.

In September 2021, he was named the “strategic healthcare adviser” to Lumos Diagnostics, an Australian COVID test company.

In May 2021, Adams joined the board of  Atea Pharmaceuticals, a company that makes COVID antiviral drugs.

It does not appear that Adams is influential enough or is in good standing with the pharmaceutical revolving door that is the Biden Administration. Neither company has succeeded in bringing their products to U.S. markets.

As a man who profits from the Perpetual Pandemic industry, Adams is doing his best to convince the public to remain tethered to COVID Mania.

On Sunday, he claimed that the U.S. never had real lockdowns, because that would involve the government forcibly imprisoning Americans.


----------



## stgislander

He is the Chuck County native correct?


----------



## GURPS

What Could Go Wrong Next? Nationwide Railroad Strike Looms for Monday, and Biden's Asleep at the Switch​

On Tuesday, the Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Trainmen (BLET) announced that 99.5% of their participating members voted to authorize a strike. The union represents more than 57,000 railroad workers, 23,000 of which are affected by the current negotiations. It would be a challenge for anyone to find a vote taken by a union in any industry that ended up with a nearly 100% agreement. The BLET is one of the 12 unions involved in the current negotiations.

BLET National President Dennis R. Pierce summarized the changes caused by the implementation of Precision Scheduled Railroading (PSR) in his statement on the vote. The Class I railroad carriers slashed staff by one-third and created longer routes. This has led to staffing shortages and safety issues in the eyes of the employees. According to Pierce:



> Draconian attendance policies were implemented, forcing engineers and conductors to work day in and day out with no scheduled time off or be fired. These ridiculous policies forced thousands of employees out of the industry, either by resignation or termination, further compounding an already understaffed operation. And if anyone is close to being abused as much as the employees by this business model, it’s the shippers, or as they should be called, the rail industries’ customers.



Where is the Transportation Secretary


----------



## GURPS

Truckers Say California Law Likely to Make U.S. Supply Chain Crisis Even Worse​
Touted as the leftist cure to save gig workers from exploitation, in reality, AB5 is simply a job- and freedom-killing monstrosity. AB5 limits the freedom of California’s workers to be independent contractors. Instead, it forces them to be considered salaried employees, which means the employers are also forced to place them under the existing laws for health insurance, retirement, and a myriad of other regulations concerning full-time employees. While AB5 does exempt some specific occupations from its onerous regulations, the state’s over 70,000 independent truckers were not explicitly among those exemptions in the original bill.



> These exempt occupations would include, among others, licensed insurance agents, certain licensed health care professionals, registered securities broker-dealers or investment advisers, direct sales salespersons, real estate licensees, commercial fishermen, workers providing licensed barber or cosmetology services, and others performing work under a contract for professional services, with another business entity, or pursuant to a subcontract in the construction industry.



This led the California Trucking Association to take the exemption fight all the way to the U.S. Supreme Court. Unfortunately, on June 30, the Supreme Court declined to hear the petition. Now, AB5 forces the state’s more than 70,000 independent truckers to decide if they will lose their freedom by becoming an employee, forever park their rigs, or flee the once-Golden State for other gig-friendly states. Some “protection,” huh?

On cue, power-hungry California bureaucrats called for truckers to snitch on their employers. “Drivers, if you believe that you and other colleagues at the same trucking company are being misclassified as independent contractors,” tweets CA’s leftist Labor Commissioner Lilia Garcia-Brower, “you can file a report of labor law violations and request an investigation from our office.” Yeah, that’ll help the supply chain crisis and the economy alright.


----------



## GURPS

Watchdog seeks to compel DHS to release records linking disinformation to domestic terror​
The bulletin discussed how "conspiracy theories," "misleading narratives," and mis- and dis-information can fuel foreign and domestic terrorism. It also cited "false or misleading narratives regarding unsubstantiated widespread election fraud and COVID-19" online as "key factors contributing to the current heightened threat environment."

Critics have expressed concern about the government suppressing free speech by using such justifications to claim a mandate to target those expressing views at odds with the Biden administration, such as questioning the efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines or the results of the 2020 presidential election — a point echoed in the lawsuit.

[clip]

Secretary of Homeland Security Alejandro Mayorkas defended the initiative as important in tackling the "threat" of disinformation, especially when it targets migrants or comes from the Russian government.

However, critics lambasted the board as an Orwellian "Ministry of Truth" established to silence people with certain political views. Such criticism led DHS to "pause" the DGB amid widespread outcry.

Whistleblower documents released last month by Republican Sens. Josh Hawley (Mo.) and Chuck Grassley (Iowa) and highlighted by Claremont Institute fellow Ben Weingarten appeared to confirm such concerns.

In a memo written to Mayorkas, DHS officials wrote that disinformation threatens homeland security, especially "conspiracy theories about the validity and security of elections" and "disinformation related to the origins and effects of COVID-19 vaccines or the efficacy of masks."

The DHS officials also warned that "domestic violent extremists" spread such narratives to push "racially or ethnically motivated and anti-government/anti-authority violence," arguing the department must "respond" to disinformation for the good of the country.

The memo, which was penned in September 2021 and contained similar language to the February 2022 bulletin, also recommended the creation of a DGB.

The documents obtained by Hawley and Grassley also showed an effort by DHS to work with Twitter and other Big Tech firms to execute its mission to stamp out "disinformation."

Indeed, the Hawley-Grassley trove included the DGB charter, which calls for the board to "support and coordinate" its work with "the private sector" and "non-governmental actors." The trove also included internal DHS documents showing DHS officials discussing the benefits of sharing information with tech companies to empower them to remove content deemed threatening at their discretion.


----------



## GURPS

Federal Court Bars Biden Admin From Forcing Radical Gender Policy On States​
Tennessee’s Attorney General Herbert Slatery led the lawsuit and claimed that the justification for DOE’s and EEOC’s guidance rested on a false interpretation of _Bostock v. Clayton County_, which declared that it was discriminatory for a private business to fire or hire somebody based on their gender identity or sexual orientation under Title VII.

“These agencies also have misconstrued the Supreme Court’s _Bostock_ decision by claiming its prohibition of discrimination applies to locker rooms, showers, and bathrooms under Title IX and Title VII and biological men who identify as women competing in women’s sports, when the Supreme Court specifically said it was not deciding those issues in _Bostock_,” Slatery argued in August 2021 lawsuit, Courthouse News reported at the time.

The lawsuit also said that the Biden administration “purports to resolve highly controversial and localized issues such as … whether individuals may be compelled to use another person’s preferred pronouns. But the agencies have no authority to resolve those sensitive questions, let alone to do so by executive fiat without providing any opportunity for public participation.”

The attorneys general argued that the agencies in question were “usurping authority that properly belongs to Congress, the States, and the people and to eliminate the nationwide confusion and upheaval that the agencies’ recent guidance has inflicted on States and other regulated entities.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Economic Approval Is Now Double Digits Lower Than Trump’s Worst Rating​
A meager 30% of Americans approve of President Joe Biden’s economic performance — a level far lower than the worst reading under his recent predecessors, according to a new poll released Monday.

CNBC’s All-America Economic Survey recorded Biden’s economic approval rating dropping five percentage points since the most recent survey in April. Only 6% of Republicans and 25% of independents support Biden’s record, while 58% of Democrats still approve of Biden’s handling of the economy.

Former President Donald Trump’s lowest economic approval rating was 41%, while former President Barack Obama’s was 37%, according to CNBC.


----------



## GURPS

“It is very hard to conclude that we are in a recession when you look at the payroll and the job gains that we’ve seen now, it is tricky to look around the corner here, and I’m not going to predict quarters down the road,” he argued. “But I think right now, you’ve got inflation headwinds big time in this economy — not taking anything away from that — but you also have some very strong tailwinds that are boosting consumers.”

Rather than true economic growth, inflationary pressures are likely inducing the higher expenditures from American households, with many dipping into savings to make ends meet as consumer confidence plummets to its lowest level in seven decades. Meanwhile, the labor force participation rate — the percentage of people who either have a job or are actively looking for one — has not recovered since the recession, likely worsening inflation.

With respect to recessionary risks, the United States economy shrank at a 1.5% annual rate during the first quarter of 2022, according to a report from the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. Although data for the second quarter has not yet been released, the Federal Reserve Bank of Atlanta is forecasting that the economy continued to contract at a 1.5% pace. A recession is defined by two consecutive quarters of negative growth.










						Top Biden Adviser Says Americans Seeing ‘Very Strong’ Economic Conditions, Deflects On Whether A Recession Is Coming | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sneakers

Latest food item to go MIA....

Frozen Swedish Meatballs.  I used to get the Cooked Perfect brand, but all of a sudden, they were gone.  Managed to find a 5lb bag of the BJs brand a while back, but now they are gone too.  A search online shows Swedish Meatballs of every brand out of stock at every store, BJs, Giant, Target, WalMart....





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Of all things, why these? Every other variety of meatball is available and contain the same ingredients (beef, pork) except for spices. And all brands.


----------



## kwillia

Sneakers said:


> Latest food item to go MIA....
> 
> Frozen Swedish Meatballs.  I used to get the Cooked Perfect brand, but all of a sudden, they were gone.  Managed to find a 5lb bag of the BJs brand a while back, but now they are gone too.  A search online shows Swedish Meatballs of every brand out of stock at every store, BJs, Giant, Target, WalMart....
> 
> View attachment 165234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all things, why these? Every other variety of meatball is available and contain the same ingredients (beef, pork) except for spices. And all brands.


Sweden refuses to pay the meatball tariff.


----------



## Merlin99

Sneakers said:


> Latest food item to go MIA....
> 
> Frozen Swedish Meatballs.  I used to get the Cooked Perfect brand, but all of a sudden, they were gone.  Managed to find a 5lb bag of the BJs brand a while back, but now they are gone too.  A search online shows Swedish Meatballs of every brand out of stock at every store, BJs, Giant, Target, WalMart....
> 
> View attachment 165234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all things, why these? Every other variety of meatball is available and contain the same ingredients (beef, pork) except for spices. And all brands.


You’re going to the wrong store, everyone knows for Swedish meatballs you go to Ikea.


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> You’re going to the wrong store, everyone knows for Swedish meatballs you go to Ikea.


Good point.  Too bad they aren't closer.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Latest food item to go MIA....
> 
> Frozen Swedish Meatballs.  I used to get the Cooked Perfect brand, but all of a sudden, they were gone.  Managed to find a 5lb bag of the BJs brand a while back, but now they are gone too.  A search online shows Swedish Meatballs of every brand out of stock at every store, BJs, Giant, Target, WalMart....
> 
> View attachment 165234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all things, why these? Every other variety of meatball is available and contain the same ingredients (beef, pork) except for spices. And all brands.


Sounds like a trip to Ikea is in order.


----------



## GURPS

People, PLEASE. Because of you, tireless fact-checking website Snopes was forced to debunk ANOTHER insane right-wing conspiracy theory yesterday. Fortunately, its indefatigable editors are up to the job, and alertly sprang into action almost immediately after the story went viral.

An article published on Snopes’ website yesterday bears the headline, “‘Brandon Falls’ Added to Google Maps to Mock Biden’s Bike Fall.” I checked, and apparently Google has taken it down, but here’s an archival screen grab in all its disrespectful glory:





I would be remiss if I didn’t make it clear: Snopes wants you to know that Brandon Falls is NOT a historic landmark, not REALLY. It’s kind of just a prank. So don’t make any big travel plans or anything.

Virtue-signaling scolds on Twitter think it’s terrible — just terrible — that people are tricking Google into making fun of our 96-year-old White House resident for having an accident than could happen to anybody. It’s EASY to fall off a motionless bicycle, even with one foot on the ground. You just lean over far enough and plop! And, it is NOT an analogy to anything either. The fall wasn’t an analogy OR a metaphor.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, July 20, 2022 ☙ HYDRATE 🦠
					

Jabbed 7x more likely to get serious covid; CDC data compares county lockdown results; practical heat wave advice; the Economist says dems need to wake up; protests in Argentina; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

The State Of The US Consumer: AT&T Crashes As Americans Can't Afford To Pay Their Phone Bills​

A weakened consumer adds to pressure facing AT&T, which has already taken hits from deeply discounting new phones and capital outlay on network equipment. The company now expects 2022 free cash flow of $14 billion - with around $1 billion of the reduced amount tied to the "timing of customer collections."

The news, which overshadowed second-quarter results that beat on profit and wireless subscriber growth, also hit peers Verizon and T-Mobile, sending shares lower.







> _The company added 813,000 regular monthly phone subscribers in the second quarter, exceeding the 554,000 average estimate of analysts surveyed by Bloomberg. Earnings, excluding some items, topped estimates at 65 cents a share, while analysts were looking for 62 cents. Revenue in the quarter met estimates at $29.6 billion.
> *Recent price increases and subscriber gains allowed the company to raise its forecast for full-year wireless service revenue growth to a range of 4.5% to 5%*, up from at least 3% previously. Even so, those price hikes aren’t fully covering costs, Chief Executive Officer John Stankey told analysts on AT&T’s earnings call. -Bloomberg_




"I’m not surprised to hear consumers are paying bills more slowly; they are already struggling with higher food and energy prices," said Wolfe Research analyst Peter Supino. "I’m not worried so much for AT&T as I am for the broader consumer economy. *You wonder if this is the canary in the coal mine.*"



> _The highest US inflation in four decades has been squeezing household budgets everywhere from the gas pump to the grocery aisle. That has soured people’s view of the economy and forced some to scale back entertainment and other discretionary spending. *But wireless has long been considered an essential service, even for low-income Americans, *and discounts on phones are still luring them to sign up with AT&T. -Bloomberg_


And as a reminder, *the so-called strong consumer is draining savings at an almost unprecedented pace*, while relying on credit cards to cover the soaring cost of living.


----------



## GURPS

You ever wonder why healthy, Caucasian, heterosexual 18 year old men do not want to join an organization that encourages transgender insanity, weakening physical conditioning requirements, insists on that you use correct pronouns and demands you take a vaccine that does not work? Yeah, me neither.

The woke Army, along with the rest of the disgraced Department of Defense, is discovering the hard way that their hatred of white, conservatives is being fully understood by the parents and grand parents of young men who are white conservatives (and religious to boot). Prospective recruits apparently hear the voice of Nancy Reagan–“JUST SAY NO.”

A recent report from the Military Family Advisory Network tells part of the story:



> In 2021, just over sixty percent (62.9%) of military and veteran respondents would recommend military life to someone considering it. This statistic represents a troubling drop from the 74.5% of respondents who recommended military life to someone considering it in response to the 2019 survey.
> *Under half (46.1%) of civilian respondents would recommend military life* to someone they care about, unchanged since 2019. Military families who demonstrated excellent family health were significantly more likely to suggest marriage to a service member.
> Unfortunately, enlisted families were significantly less likely to recommend military life. The spouse of an active duty Navy member explained, “It is a difficult job and life, and the ‘benefits’ simply are not worth it. Especially since said benefits just keep dwindling and decreasing in quality the longer we are in. Military life not only affects the mental health of the service member but also that of their family. Additionally, I would not want anyone I care about, or even people I don’t care about, to be subjected to toxic work environments.



Russia and China must be laughing their asses off. Are Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Milley actually secret agents of Russia or China? How else to explain insisting on dumping 252,000 soldiers who refuse to be vaccinated while finding it more difficult to wrangle new recruits. Most Americans do not realize that Ukraine’s Army at the start of Russia’s Special Military Operation was larger than the U.S. Army. But don’t worry, I am sure that Russian Generals are shivering with fear over the prospect of being attacked by purple haired transgender battalions.









						Mommas Don’t Let Your Babies Grow Up to Join the Army
					

(My apology to Waylon and Willie for stealing their line and modifying.) Leave it to the Biden Administration to create the quintessential example of the right hand not know what the left hand is doing. What do I mean? The apparent deliberate destruction of the U.S. military, particularly the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s DHS Reveals Nearly 1K Illegal Aliens with Arrest Warrants as ID Allowed to Board U.S. Flights This Year​

“How many individuals have presented TSA with arrest warrants or deportation notices that were permitted to travel in this calendar year?” Hawley asked, to which Pekoske responded “Under 1,000 sir.”

Pekoske also noted that not all illegal aliens presenting arrest warrants and deportation orders at TSA airport checkpoints are subject to screenings involving an airport’s federal security director.

“They have an interview with the [TSA] officers that are on scene at the checkpoint,” Pekoske said. “… they will bring in the federal security director if needed … we aren’t looking if a person is legal or illegal in the country.”


----------



## GURPS

What Recession? You Won't Believe Biden's Latest Goalpost Adjustment​

The economy shrank in the first quarter of this year at an annualized rate of 1.6%. The Atlanta Fed’s growth tracker “sees the second-quarter running at negative 2.1%.”

So not only are we technically already in a recession (it won’t be official until next week), the contraction appears to be accelerating rather than easing off — just like that “transitory” inflation.

Economist Art Laffer — one of the architects of Ronald Reagan’s boom times — told Fox News this week that “Recession ‘is here’ and will ‘last for awhile.’”

Most Americans think we’re already in a recession, including some big names:



> Surveys show consumers have the lowest levels of confidence in the U.S. economy ever and business executives are the most downbeat since the onset of the coronavirus pandemic. Even major figures are starting to bring more attention to the problem — from entrepreneur Andrew Yang, rapper Cardi B and Tesla CEO Elon Musk.



Can barely put gas in the car? Sick of being told by the secretary of Transportation to spend $60 grand you don’t have on a Tesla? Steak is now a rare treat (no pun intended)? You’re wondering how many extra years you’ll have to work to get your 401K back to where it needs to be?

These are just some of the pains Americans feel under the Biden administration, but the administration wants us to believe everything is hunky-dory.

Politically, how is the White House’s new denial therapy supposed to play out?

This administration has a shabby habit of telling Americans precisely what we know not to be true: The southern border is secure, the Afghanistan bugout was not a failure, inflation is a high-class problem, etc.


----------



## GURPS

CDC promotes teen chat platform to discuss LGBT topics, witchcraft without parental oversight​
On the CDC's "LGBT Youth Resources" page, one of the resources listed is "Q Chat Space," which the CDC describes as "a digital LGBTQ+ center where teens join live-chat, professionally facilitated, online support groups."

The platform is made up of live, "online discussion groups for LGBTQ+ and questioning teens ages 13 to 19," according to the Q Chat Space website.

The live chats "are facilitated by experienced staff who work at LGBTQ+ centers around the United States," the platform explains, emphasizing that its "facilitators are NOT mental health professionals."

One of the adult facilitators, introduced on Q Chat Space's Instagram with "they/xe" pronouns, is "a Black nonbinary queer asexual" and a "drag artist." Another facilitator, who uses "xe/xem, they/them" pronouns, is identified as "Black, genderqueer, gray-ace, and neurodivergent."

According to its website, "Q Chat Space is a collaboration," of Planned Parenthood, PFLAG – "the largest organization for lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, and queer (LGBTQ+) people, their parents and families, and allies" — and CenterLink: The Community of LGBT Centers.


----------



## GURPS

TGIF: Prince Harry, Dave Chappelle, and AOC​*Welcome back to another Friday. We’ve got all the headlines we’re talking about this week, in group chats I need to learn to mute. See you in the comments. 

→ Biden got Covid:* And yet, at 79-years old, this is the least of his concerns. Biden’s approval has dropped to a new _new_ low: about 37% of Americans like how he’s running the place. A lot of the people polled say they are worried about his age. And something’s changed in the media coverage and I don’t think it’s just me. The drum beat is starting: maybe Biden should go. Those beating the drum are hoping, no doubt, for a new Democrat in charge who will pack the courts and keep the money hose turned on. 

The parlor game everyone I know is playing: Which Democrat could possibly run in his stead? Kamala Harris is right there with Biden. And the cost of a photo with her drops faster than the value of my crypto investments (just kidding I sold my bitcoin at the top). 

Gas prices are dropping a lot this week thankfully, so that ought to help Biden’s numbers a bit, though one weird thing he’s doing is selling off our strategic oil reserves in the middle of all this. Inflation still plagues him and rightly so. The effects of it are everywhere: This week, New York’s iconic Central Park boathouse announced imminent closure, citing impossible costs of labor and goods. The boathouse will close in the coming months and 163 people will be out of work.


----------



## GURPS

Dr. Jha: ‘The Virus Is Going to be With Us Forever,' Undermining a Key Point from Candidate Biden in 2020​
Not only is this White House lacking transparency when it comes to key aspects of President Joe Biden's positive COVID-19 result, but it also has been cagey with its responses to questions that reporters ask. It's no wonder that, as Sarah highlighted about Thursday's press briefing, that George Condon, of the National Journal, not bringing out Biden's doctor "would be the least transparency of any White House and 50 years on a presidential illness." Then there's the hypocrisy. Compared to all the promises that then candidate Biden made, his administration has now done a complete 180.

During Friday's press briefing, COVID-?19 Response Coordinator Dr. Ashish Jha acknowledged something that many of us have come to realize and accept, even, that the virus is here to stay. It's pretty much endemic at this point. 

After calling on those who have not yet been vaccinated to receive the vaccine, Dr. Jha aptly pointed out "this virus is going to be with us forever." Polling has showed though, that Americans who have not been vaccinated are unlikely to get the vaccine. 

Dr. Jha was responding to a question from a reporter about Congress having not funded boosters for the fall, which provided him with an opportunity to call for Congress to pass even more funding. He also doubled down on how vaccines, and boosters, are the best way to build up immunity. It's worth repeatedly reminding, though, that Biden has been received both doses of the vaccines, and has been double boosted, yet still contracted the virus. How, exactly, he did contract the virus, is one more detail the White House doesn't believe the American people deserve to know, since they claim it doesn't matter.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘I prefer high gas prices’​

“I prefer high gas prices,” says the bureaucrat, desperately supporting the painful Biden Administration economy that POTUS seems to be trying to downplay. No really, if gas prices are higher, the commoners will be forced to drive less and unicorns will appear in the land of green fields and everlasting rainbows.



> I prefer high gas prices = less driving, less CO2 https://t.co/zjYkqyT2LI
> — Alan Eyre (@AlanEyre1) July 22, 2022




Bring on the ratio. No one *wants* to personally pay more for gas, do they? Side note, it is possible to take it upon yourself to drive less if you want to save the environment no matter what the gas prices are.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden admin says climate change can ‘force’ military intervention​

John Kirby, Coordinator for Strategic Communications at the National Security Council, said during a press conference that climate change is a “driver of actual missions” because it creates “instability” and “insecurity.”

“It’s a driver of actual missions, because climate change creates instability, which creates insecurity in some places. And you can end up — the fighting in Syria started, really, as a result of a drought. And so, there’s — there’s a — it can actually drive military missions and force the military to become involved in places and at times where they wouldn’t have had to otherwise,” Kirby said.

Kirby said climate change impacts the U.S. military’s readiness “because our — our troops, our sailors, our Marines, our airmen, our Coast Guardsmen are being called out for — to respond to natural disasters, which are getting worse because of climate change.”

He also claimed that climate change can “affect our infrastructure,” adding that military bases like Norfolk Naval Base have invested “millions of dollars to try to improve their infrastructure because of rising sea levels.”

“So it has an impact on our infrastructure. It has an impact on our readiness, because you — and you’re seeing it now, even in the wildfires, where so many National Guardsmen are being called out,” Kirby said. “And — and God love them for that, but they’re — those are important tasks and missions, but it takes away from other tasks and missions when it comes to defending the United States.”

Kirby said President Biden believes climate change is a “very important issue for our own national security.”

“And we’re going to — we’re going to treat it that way,” he concluded.




Well then instead of begging the Saudis for OIL The US should be nuking the Middle Eastern Oil Fields


----------



## GURPS

“Racist terms have no place in our vernacular or on our federal lands,” Haaland said in November 2021. “Our nation’s lands and waters should be places to celebrate the outdoors and our shared cultural heritage — not to perpetuate the legacies of oppression.”

Abenaki scholar Marge Bruchac has argued that squaw is not offensive in and of itself unless it is intended to be so.

“…When I hear it spoken by Native peoples, in its proper context, I hear the voices of the ancestors. I am reminded of powerful grandmothers who nurtured our people and fed the strangers, of proud women chiefs who stood up against them, and of mothers and daughters and sisters who still stand here today,” she wrote in 1999. “In their honor I demand that our language, and our women, and our history, be treated with respect.”

The Interior Department also noted that the agency has undergone steps to remove offensive language in the past.

“Derogatory names have previously been identified by the Secretary of the Interior or the Board on Geographic Names and have been comprehensively replaced,” the agency said in a press release. “In 1962, Secretary Stewart Udall identified the N-word as derogatory, and directed that the BGN develop a policy to eliminate its use. In 1974, the Board on Geographic Names identified a pejorative term for ‘Japanese’ as derogatory and eliminated its use.”









						Biden’s Derogatory Geographic Names Task Force Working To Remove The Word ‘Squaw’ From Federal Lands | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				






Like Latinx NOBODY Asked Progressives for their input


----------



## GURPS

Two Arrested During Protest Accusing Sesame Place Theme Park of Racism​




The protest was spurred by a video posted to social media last week.

The video shared by a person named Jodi on social media shows her two daughters excitedly greeting characters as they parade through the popular theme park.

The mother of two little girls was furious after the costumed character was seen high fiving or hugging white kids, but when the actor got to her kids, he or she just walked on by without interacting with the little girls.

“THIS DISGUSTING person blatantly told our kids NO then proceeded to hug the little white girl next to us! Then when I went to complain about it, they looking at me like I’m crazy,” the mother wrote about her experience.

Sesame Place released a statement claiming that the incident was a result of a misunderstanding.

“Our brand, our park and our employees stand for inclusivity and equality in all forms,” the statement read. “Regarding the incident yesterday, the costumes our performers wear sometimes make it difficult to see at lower levels and sometimes our performers miss hug requests from guests.”

“The performer portraying the Rosita character has confirmed that the ‘no’ hand gesture seen several times in the video was not directed to any specific person, rather it was a response to multiple requests from someone in the crowd who asked Rosita to hold their child for a photo which is not permitted.”

The park added that they apologized at the time to the guest and offered to have her children meet the characters in a special meet and greet.

The park also later promised to give employees “bias training” to mitigate any future problems.


----------



## GURPS

*Marcus Tullius Cicero:*​_*A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. For the traitor appears not a traitor he speaks in accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their arguments, he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to fear. The traitor is the plague.*_​

1% FED INCREASE? 'Fed to Inflict More Pain on Economy as It Readies Big Rate Hike'; but these reckless idiots poured trillions into the economy for COVID; people bought real estate and bitcoin with it​


----------



## GURPS

Left’s Latest Health Care Scheme Will Worsen Inflation, The Deficit, And Your Insurance​While the report claims that on net, extending the subsidies would reduce the number of uninsured by 2.2 million, CBO also notes that the number of people with employer-sponsored coverage would decline by a greater number — _2.3 million_ people in total. In addition, enrollment in government plans like Medicaid would increase by 200,000.

Why would these changes take place? The budget agencies believe that the richer subsidies would encourage at least some employers to stop offering health coverage to their workers:



> The estimated reduction in employment-based coverage and the increase in Medicaid and [State Children’s Health Insurance Program] enrollment are driven primarily by a _reduction in offers of employment-based coverage that would result from the enhanced marketplace subsidies_…. The estimated effect on the number of people with employment-based coverage is larger for a permanent extension than is the case for the enhanced subsidies in place for 2021 and 2022 because the agencies estimate that few employers changed their decision to offer health insurance given the temporary nature of the enhanced subsidy. [Emphasis mine.]



Some reports suggest that Democrats may try to extend the enhanced Obamacare subsidies for “only” an additional two years. But CBO notes that any attempt to make the subsidies closer to permanent — and even another “temporary” extension may qualify — could cause employers to drop coverage and dump their workers into the Obamacare exchanges.


Big Increase in Welfare Spending​Of the total $248 billion net deficit impact from a subsidy extension over the next 10 years, fully $181.4 billion comes from outlay effects on the federal budget. By contrast, only $66.5 billion of the deficit impact stems from lower federal revenues.

To put it in plain English: Nearly three-quarters of the budgetary impact of a permanent subsidy extension would come from the federal government writing checks for people over and above any income tax liability they owe. While the left likes to call the Obamacare insurance subsidies “tax credits,” the CBO report demonstrates that, in the vast majority of cases, these subsidies represent pure welfare spending on behalf of exchange enrollees.


----------



## GURPS

How Desperate Are the Dems? Bring on the Biden Bot Farms!​




Now if we look at that, the phrasing is rather odd. If you were an American citizen, you would know we only have one at a time, so you wouldn’t be terming him as “one of the best” in the country “right now.” “He needs time to do this.” Do what? Well, when you don’t live here, you don’t know. Make inflation worse? He’s certainly done that.

As our friends at Twitchy observed, there are a bunch of “honest US citizens” out there.




“Honest US citizens” — who allegedly live in England or have Indian flags in their profiles. You might want to clean up the profiles if you’re truly trying to make them seem like U.S. citizens.


----------



## GURPS

Gas too expensive? Well, prices are dropping and pay no attention to the fact that the current administration, with their dismal policy failures, drove them higher than any previous administration. Sure, we made the problem, but the problem isn’t as bad as the first problem we made. Be grateful!

Food prices got you stressed? Don’t think about it as having less, think about it as saving the environment and getting a jump on preparations for the New World Order, where bugs will be the popular, sustainable food option and eating meat will be considered as gauche as smoking tobacco. We’re starting you on the path to the future!

Inflation eating up the bump in pay you got as the job market struggled to retain workers? At least you got a pay raise. It doesn’t matter if you pay more for everything else, rendering the raise not just useless, but sometimes bringing a negative result if it bumps you into the next bracket. Don’t think about that. Think about the rising numbers on your paycheck, not the ones on your bills. After all, what is a bill but a sum of money that the government doesn’t give a rip about? You’ll figure it out!

The President – it’s hard to even say that, knowing he doesn’t control much around him these days – has no interest in the incredible struggles average Americans are experiencing these days. He and Dr.Jill thought the mere fact that they were not Trump would be enough to lift them to the legacy status of the Obamas. They didn’t consider that people would actually experience the real-world consequences of their utterly ridiculous, made-up policy. They didn’t count on those consequences being so obvious that even the true believers would notice it.

So what else is there to do? They have to tell us the sky is green, the economy is booming, and you’ve never been happier…you just haven’t noticed yet.

We need prosperity, but instead they line our pockets with lies.










						Lining Our Pockets With Lies
					

Lies, lies and damn lies




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

How Do We Know if We’re in a Recession?​

Some voices from the right have accused the Biden administration of trying to “redefine” how a recession is measured. *How will we know if the U.S. economy has entered a recession?

The debate around defining recessions kicked off* with a White House blog post from July 21 which said the common definition — two consecutive quarters of GDP contraction — was “neither the official definition nor the way economists evaluate the state of the business cycle.” Instead, the White House pointed to the measure used by the National Bureau of Economic Research: “a significant decline in economic activity that is spread across the economy and that lasts more than a few months.” 

*Several voices in the Biden administration have argued* that the U.S. economy remains relatively strong despite inflation, pointing to low unemployment and other factors. However, GDP contracted at an annual rate of 1.6% in the first quarter of 2022, and second quarter GDP data is expected Thursday. If GDP contracted again, that could put the common recession definition at odds with the official economic definition. 

*Perspectives on measuring recessions often aligned with partisan biases.* While a Washington Examiner (Lean Right bias) editorial firmly argued that the “true standard” of a recession was two consecutive quarters of GDP contraction, an analysis in The New York Times (Lean Left bias) said this definition was “unofficial” and instead pointed to the formal economic definition.


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> ‘I prefer high gas prices’​
> 
> “I prefer high gas prices,” says the bureaucrat, desperately supporting the painful Biden Administration economy that POTUS seems to be trying to downplay. No really, if gas prices are higher, the commoners will be forced to drive less and unicorns will appear in the land of green fields and everlasting rainbows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the ratio. No one *wants* to personally pay more for gas, do they? Side note, it is possible to take it upon yourself to drive less if you want to save the environment no matter what the gas prices are.



Isn't there a study out now, that COVID lockdowns did more harm to the climate warming, then anything else we have done??  NOT releasing emissions  that are "earth cooling" actually warmed the earth more.. so telling us NOT to drive is doing more harm to the climate.  Think they noticed the same thing days after 9/11, lack of airplanes in the sky, lack of contrails.. added to the warming of at least our continent.  It would look to be not a major temp increase, other than taking into account it happened in about 48 hours.

Those damn fossil fuels are preventing our extinction that AOC warned us about.. so get out there and burn up some oil and petrol, do your part to save your planet.


----------



## GURPS

But church members wanted to do more than just protect their building. They wanted to love their neighbors. Thus, they asked Portland Rescue Mission, a nonprofit that works with the homeless, for guidance on the best way to minister to the people who frequent the drug camp. “We want to help people who need help. And we wanted to have the right attitude about it,” insisted Bradshaw. 

Portland Rescue Mission evaluated the camp but concluded it was purely a site for drug use. Unlike some homeless encampments, no one lived there. Bradshaw recounts that Portland Rescue Mission sent the church an email that said, “We’ve been doing an assessment of that homeless encampment. And, in our view, the best thing you can do is get them to leave because they’re dangerous. They’re not interested in getting help. And it’s not safe for you or the community to have a homeless encampment of that nature.”

In Portland, the police have the legal power to remove — or “sweep” — a homeless encampment that is located on public property. However, this was not a straightforward situation where the church could contact the police and set a date. 

Police efforts to sweep homeless encampments are sometimes frustrated by homeless advocacy groups. These groups see sweeping as cruel and inhumane. If they find out about a sweep, they turn up to protest. “Our street behind our church and another section in Portland are two hot spots for shootings. And the police have a hard time dealing with the other hotspot because there are activists in that area,” Bradshaw said. 











						Portland Church Cleans Up Drug Encampment, Mayor Fixates On Guns
					

Homelessness and drug use continue to run rampant in Portland as the city's leaders focus on gun violence.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> But church members wanted to do more than just protect their building. They wanted to love their neighbors. Thus, they asked Portland Rescue Mission, a nonprofit that works with the homeless, for guidance on the best way to minister to the people who frequent the drug camp. “We want to help people who need help. And we wanted to have the right attitude about it,” insisted Bradshaw.
> 
> Portland Rescue Mission evaluated the camp but concluded it was purely a site for drug use. Unlike some homeless encampments, no one lived there. Bradshaw recounts that Portland Rescue Mission sent the church an email that said, “We’ve been doing an assessment of that homeless encampment. And, in our view, the best thing you can do is get them to leave because they’re dangerous. They’re not interested in getting help. And it’s not safe for you or the community to have a homeless encampment of that nature.”
> 
> In Portland, the police have the legal power to remove — or “sweep” — a homeless encampment that is located on public property. However, this was not a straightforward situation where the church could contact the police and set a date.
> 
> Police efforts to sweep homeless encampments are sometimes frustrated by homeless advocacy groups. These groups see sweeping as cruel and inhumane. If they find out about a sweep, they turn up to protest. “Our street behind our church and another section in Portland are two hot spots for shootings. And the police have a hard time dealing with the other hotspot because there are activists in that area,” Bradshaw said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland Church Cleans Up Drug Encampment, Mayor Fixates On Guns
> 
> 
> Homelessness and drug use continue to run rampant in Portland as the city's leaders focus on gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com


The actual insurrections..


----------



## GURPS

‘That Is Not What I Asked’: Fox’s Neil Cavuto Interjects After Rep. Rho Khanna Dodges On Recession​
Khanna said he will wait for economists to determine whether the nation is in a recession, given that there are several factors at play, including the job market and the unemployment rate.

“It’s the economists who officially declare that,” the representative said. “I will acknowledge that GDP growth has slowed and that we’re in a difficult economic time and I’ll acknowledge that we have inflation and we’ve got the FED [Federal Reserve] increasing interest rates.”

“That’s not what I asked,” Cavuto said. “It wasn’t slow, it contracted, so it went the other way because it wasn’t slowing, it was contracting. So we have two back-to-back quarters of that. That is the classic, you’re quite right, not the only definition of a recession, but do you, when you go back to your constituents, ‘guys, we’re in a recession. We’re gonna get out of it, but we’re in a recession right now.’ What do you tell them?”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> ‘That Is Not What I Asked’: Fox’s Neil Cavuto Interjects After Rep. Rho Khanna Dodges On Recession​
> Khanna said he will wait for economists to determine whether the nation is in a recession, given that there are several factors at play, including the job market and the unemployment rate.
> 
> “It’s the economists who officially declare that,” the representative said. “I will acknowledge that GDP growth has slowed and that we’re in a difficult economic time and I’ll acknowledge that we have inflation and we’ve got the FED [Federal Reserve] increasing interest rates.”
> 
> “That’s not what I asked,” Cavuto said. “It wasn’t slow, it contracted, so it went the other way because it wasn’t slowing, it was contracting. So we have two back-to-back quarters of that. That is the classic, you’re quite right, not the only definition of a recession, but do you, when you go back to your constituents, ‘guys, we’re in a recession. We’re gonna get out of it, but we’re in a recession right now.’ What do you tell them?”



What new excuse will it be if unemployment number jump next month .?


----------



## Hijinx

If there is something big coming up, something important and the President cannot go to a foreign country it is usually the job of the Vice President to represent us. Not the Speaker of the House . Why would anyone send this demented old hag to represent us instead of the VP.? Well the VP is IMO incompetent and totally ill equipped to represent the United States, but is Nancy Pelosi any better?


Yes' The United States is a basket case, the liberals put us in this position and they appear to be enjoying it.
But damn 2 more years of these idiots running our country.


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> How Desperate Are the Dems? Bring on the Biden Bot Farms!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we look at that, the phrasing is rather odd. If you were an American citizen, you would know we only have one at a time, so you wouldn’t be terming him as “one of the best” in the country “right now.” “He needs time to do this.” Do what? Well, when you don’t live here, you don’t know. Make inflation worse? He’s certainly done that.
> 
> As our friends at Twitchy observed, there are a bunch of “honest US citizens” out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Honest US citizens” — who allegedly live in England or have Indian flags in their profiles. You might want to clean up the profiles if you’re truly trying to make them seem like U.S. citizens.



Propaganda intended to keep the Democrat voters inline.  Everyone knows Propaganda works best on the ignorant and illiterate.


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> How Would Democrats’ Climate Change Bill Cut Carbon Emissions?​
> Headline Roundup July 29th, 2022​Senate Democrats say their compromise climate-healthcare-tax bill, dubbed the Inflation Reduction Act of 2022, *aims to cut U.S. carbon emissions by 40% by 2030.
> 
> The bill includes roughly $380 billion of tax credits and spending* focused on climate change measures — like incentives for battery manufacturing, domestic mining for green energy materials, and renewable energy projects, including nuclear energy. The bill also includes incentives for households to switch to electric vehicles, including a $4,000 tax credit for buying used electric cars. Furthermore, part of the bill’s estimated $739 billion in tax revenues would come from fees on methane emissions.
> 
> *Coverage in left-rated outlets often framed the bill as positive and highly consequential;* The New York Times (Lean Left bias) said the deal “almost instantly reset the role of the United States in the global effort to fight climate change,” Iand CNN (Left bias) called it the “biggest legislative climate investment in US history.” Coverage from the left was also more likely to feature charts or other visualizations of the bill’s proposals.
> 
> *Meanwhile, coverage from the right was often skeptical or critical* of the bill. Fox News (Right bias) called the deal “the Manchin-Schumer tax hike and climate change bill” and highlighted how Democrats previously wanted to spend even more. Several opinions from the right called Democrats “delusional” or “insidious” for taxing businesses or purportedly trying to “hurt Americans who live in coal-rich states.”


It will have ZERO impact on the climate.. but you can bet, when the cycle naturally reverses, they will scream from the mountain tops that they saved all humanity!!  Yet won't be able to point to a single variable that had improved around the globe.


----------



## itsbob

itsbob said:


> It will have ZERO impact on the climate.. but you can bet, when the cycle naturally reverses, they will scream from the mountain tops that they saved all humanity!!  Yet won't be able to point to a single variable that had improved around the globe.


And then, will start screaming about the coming ICE AGE and how they need trillions of dollars for research to stop the planet from freezing.

THEN??  BRAWNDO, it's what climates crave!!


----------



## GURPS

Everything Is Worse and You Are Just Supposed to Take It​

You are asking for too much, you terrible person. You want cheap gas and a functioning supply chain, air conditioning and not to eat bugs. But most of all, you expect the elite to actually do its job, and for that, you are terrible. And racist. 

Bums litter our streets figuratively and – in ghastly form – literally. Criminals run rampant unmolested by the gendarmes, who have been told – expressly and impliedly – to let the crooks be. Our economy is sensational, groovy, glorious – except for the inflation and the hollowing out of your 401K. Try to buy a house instead of renting – just try. 

The globalist elite has failed in doing what we want, but it seems to be doing what it wants. It is gathering power and payoffs unto itself, and that is precisely the goal. If we are worrying about feeding our families – and they control the food – then we are less likely to get uppity and demand that our elite not suck. 

The problem for them is that, at least in America, we still have some power to change things without conflict. But elsewhere, where the path to peaceful change is blocked by undemocratic regimes, it's getting ugly. In Sri Lanka, where the government decided to ban fertilizer because some Davos nimrods wished to appease an angry weather goddess, they rebelled. In Holland, the Dutch farmers are rebelling in order to save their farms from a similar fate. But in Canada, the truckers rebelled, and they were crushed. Now, Trudeaussolini is trying the same fertilizer scam. Who had "Famine in Manitoba" on his 2022 bingo card? 

And here in America, they tried to ban modern guns. I wonder why. 

The real defining election issue for the next couple of decades is going to be whether we choose to move into a future of shared prosperity, where everyone lives free and safe and well, or toward the WEF feudalism model where we own nothing, have no freedom, and obey our unaccomplished overlords. That is how we need to put it. If you vote for a Democrat, you vote for tampon shortages and auto burglaries, at least for the time being until they ban private automobiles. Oh, and let's not forget mutilating your kid both mentally with CRT and physically with surgery via elite gender nonsense. 

They really do hate you, and they really do want you dead or enslaved. And until every Republican politician gets that, until they learn what time it is, we're going to merely manage the decline instead of going on the counter-offensive and wreaking these people and their trash ideology once and for all.


----------



## GURPS

“I’m not against stockpiling ammunition, but you shouldn’t have to be a D.C. accountant to do it; you ought to be a mechanic in Pensacola,” he told Fox News. The Biden administration wants to “disarm Americans, open the border, empty the prisons,” and “still collect your taxes” with $725,000 worth of ammunition to do it, he said.

The bill would need to pass the House Ways and Means Committee before it’s considered by the full House. Republican Reps. Jeff Duncan of S.C., Paul Gosar of Arizona, and Marjorie Taylor Green of Georgia cosponsored the bill.

“Why is Biden trying to weaponize the IRS?” Duncan tweeted. Rep. Gosar tweeted they needed to disarm “this band of highwaymen and stop them from taking our money under the threat of violence.”

According to a Government Accountability Office report, in 2018, there were 2,148 law enforcement officers working for the IRS’s Criminal Investigation Division. They were armed with 4,461 weapons, including 15 fully automatic weapons and more than 5 million rounds of ammunition.

The division investigates “potential criminal violations of the Internal Revenue Code and related financial crimes in a manner that fosters confidence in the tax system and compliance with the law.”










						Rep. Matt Gaetz introduces bill to ban IRS from acquiring ammunition
					

The Disarm the IRS act would ban the agency from purchasing ammunition after it already has stockpiled more than 5 million rounds.




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS

Convention of States Action, along with Trafalgar Group, released polling showing that “58.5 percent of voters believe that federal bureaucracies in Washington D.C., like the EPA, CDC, IRS, have grown too large and only serve their own political interests.”

The poll comes after a new spending bill in the Senate aims to raise revenue by hiring a wave of auditors to enforce the tax code. Biden has touted this plan as a funding mechanism that requires no tax rate hike.

Republicans are most skeptical of the federal agencies, but the majority of independents showed concern as well.

The survey found that “54.7 percent of Independents believe federal bureaucracies are too big and only serve their own political interests.” The poll also showed that 89.9% of Republicans felt the same, compared to only 16.3% of Democrats.











						Dems push IRS auditing, but Americans say agency is too politicized
					

Republicans are most skeptical of the federal tax agency, but the majority of independents showed concern as well.




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS

More Consumers Shopping at Dollar Stores as Confidence in the Economy Shrinks​
The Biden administration keeps trying to make the economy sound strong and bright, but reading between the lines shows a different story.

Consumer spending has increased, but with many changes to lifestyles and choices.

More Americans are turning to dollar stores and discount grocery places as food prices increase monthly while salaries and hourly wages barely budge:




> Phoenix Kamlo, 41, has been relying on the Family Dollar for an increasingly large share of groceries for his family of five.
> “Everything in there is super-duper sweet,” he says, citing the high sugar content of goods from tea to canned fruit. “But it’s nearby, and it’s cheap.”
> Income from his Wichita, Kan., tailoring and alterations business has gone down in recent months, he says. He suspects his longtime customers are more focused, like he is, on affording enough to eat.



Bulk shopping has become more popular with a cut in name brands:



> Other households are buying in bulk or making do without items they never used to think twice about spending money on. Sam’s Club membership income was up 10.5% year-over-year, according to parent company Walmart’s May earnings call.
> Consumer-products giant Procter & Gamble Co. just posted its largest sales gain in 16 years. Still, the company is predicting its slowest sales growth in years as consumers cut back on household staples like the company’s Tide detergent and Pampers diapers.
> Elayna Fernandez, a 45-year-old single mom of four, has taken on the role of shampoo-and-conditioner police, making sure her longhair daughters don’t use more than they need.
> “I am very conscious about not using a lot of those products,” says Ms. Fernandez, who runs a digital-marketing company and parenting blog. She recently purchased a Sam’s Club membership to buy more in bulk, and switched to store-brand versions of almond milk and granola bars.


----------



## Hessian

GURPS said:


> Everything Is Worse and You Are Just Supposed to Take It​
> 
> You are asking for too much, you terrible person. You want cheap gas and a functioning supply chain, air conditioning and not to eat bugs. But most of all, you expect the elite to actually do its job, and for that, you are terrible. And racist.
> 
> Bums litter our streets figuratively and – in ghastly form – literally. Criminals run rampant unmolested by the gendarmes, who have been told – expressly and impliedly – to let the crooks be. Our economy is sensational, groovy, glorious – except for the inflation and the hollowing out of your 401K. Try to buy a house instead of renting – just try.
> 
> The globalist elite has failed in doing what we want, but it seems to be doing what it wants. It is gathering power and payoffs unto itself, and that is precisely the goal. If we are worrying about feeding our families – and they control the food – then we are less likely to get uppity and demand that our elite not suck.
> 
> The problem for them is that, at least in America, we still have some power to change things without conflict. But elsewhere, where the path to peaceful change is blocked by undemocratic regimes, it's getting ugly. In Sri Lanka, where the government decided to ban fertilizer because some Davos nimrods wished to appease an angry weather goddess, they rebelled. In Holland, the Dutch farmers are rebelling in order to save their farms from a similar fate. But in Canada, the truckers rebelled, and they were crushed. Now, Trudeaussolini is trying the same fertilizer scam. Who had "Famine in Manitoba" on his 2022 bingo card?
> 
> And here in America, they tried to ban modern guns. I wonder why.
> 
> The real defining election issue for the next couple of decades is going to be whether we choose to move into a future of shared prosperity, where everyone lives free and safe and well, or toward the WEF feudalism model where we own nothing, have no freedom, and obey our unaccomplished overlords. That is how we need to put it. If you vote for a Democrat, you vote for tampon shortages and auto burglaries, at least for the time being until they ban private automobiles. Oh, and let's not forget mutilating your kid both mentally with CRT and physically with surgery via elite gender nonsense.
> 
> They really do hate you, and they really do want you dead or enslaved. And until every Republican politician gets that, until they learn what time it is, we're going to merely manage the decline instead of going on the counter-offensive and wreaking these people and their trash ideology once and for all.


I approve of Counter-Offensive....and eagerly want to see results.


----------



## GURPS

Amazon Go store in downtown Seattle to close due to 'safety concerns'​

Multiple other stores in downtown Seattle have closed their locations due to ongoing "safety concerns."

Starbucks closed two "high-incident" locations on Fifth Avenue and on Pine Street on July 31 due to the ongoing crime concerns in the area. 
Seattle's popular Piroshky Piroshky Bakery closed its Third Avenue location "until further notice" over "countless safety concerns" in February. 

In March, King County Metro temporarily moved its bus stop at Third Avenue and Pine Street to another stop in partnership with the city's public safety efforts.

Mayor Bruce Harrell called the situation along Third Avenue "completely unacceptable" in March.

The Seattle Police Department has increased the number of officers in the area with six officers dedicated to Third Avenue alone, as well as, launching a mobile police precinct.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Only 12% Of Americans Believe Democrat ‘Inflation Reduction Act’ Will Actually Reduce Inflation​




Well you know they can't come out & say it will take 4 yrs to see it. But the IRS starts day 1.


----------



## Hijinx

You can't hardly misname a bill any worse than this one.
It will do just the opposite of it's name.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> You can't hardly misname a bill any worse than this one.
> It will do just the opposite of it's name.



An average American will ask when is it happening .


----------



## GURPS

NPR moaned, "D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser says this is a federal issue that demands a federal answer. She and other local government officials secured a FEMA grant in June for an international nonprofit to offer emergency services to migrants."

Open borders advocates have become parodies of themselves.

Abel Nuñez, head of the Central American Resource Center in DC, was shocked that his organization actually had to use its resources to help the illegal aliens it says it supports.

Nuñez told NPR, "It was really crazy because they were just leaving them on the street."

He recalled the first bus, "We knew it was on its way so we were there since 5 a.m. just waiting for them along with mutual aid organizations. And it was incredible how shell-shocked these people were coming out of the buses."

Riding a bus for a couple of days does that.

The Republican plan was simple. Make sanctuary cities and their supporters deal with the problem they created.

It worked.

NPR said Nuñez "has helped send some of the migrants to California or Texas, or wherever they have family or friends that can receive them. Still, aid volunteers say that about 10%-15% of those who are dropped off by these buses have decided to stay in D.C. indefinitely."

But everyone in DC said illegal aliens are good for the nation. Diversity is our strength and all that. If that were true, NPR and Nuñez would work to keep every one of them in DC.

Instead of shipping them back to California or Texas, we should be sending them back to Mexico. We should finish the wall. Instead of sending the National Guard to DC to deal with the illegal aliens -- as Mayor Bowser has demanded -- we should send the National Guard to the border with orders to stop any and all border crossers.

America has become a foolish nation. NPR is one reason. It failed to contact any of the Republican governors to find out what their plan was. Instead, NPR just flat-out said they had none.







						NPR, that was the plan
					






					donsurber.blogspot.com


----------



## GURPS

Democrats suddenly realize open borders are a disaster​
DC Mayor Muriel Bowser (D), who reaffirmed her town’s status as an immigrant “sanctuary city” after Donald Trump’s 2016 election, now derides Abbott’s and Ducey’s efforts as “cruel political gamesmanship” creating a “humanitarian crisis” in her city that “must be dealt with at the federal level” in a letter to the Department of Defense seeking National Guard support (since rejected).

Bowser was complaining about what, at the time, totaled 4,000 migrants over a three-month period into her city of more than 707,000. In March, by comparison, DHS was dropping off up to 150 migrants per day in Uvalde, population 15,312, or roughly one migrant for every 102 residents daily.

New York City Mayor Eric Adams (D) also weighed in, blaming Texas and Arizona in July for busing 2,800 migrants into his city (population: 8.467 million) over a six-week period, straining the city’s homeless shelters. Adams also demanded federal cash to help his government muddle through.

Both governors denied Adams’ charge, but Abbott apparently viewed it an invitation, as he has just started sending buses to Manhattan, too.

Adams’ office and The New York Times described those migrants in New York as “asylum seekers,” but that’s just mostly untrue. DHS statistics show that between July 2021 and July 2022, the department had cleared fewer than 40,000 “arriving aliens” to apply for asylum in the United States.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> He recalled the first bus, "We knew it was on its way so we were there since 5 a.m. just waiting for them along with mutual aid organizations. And it was incredible how shell-shocked these people were coming out of the buses."
> 
> Riding a bus for a couple of days does that.


Wait... what?!!  Aren't these the same migrants that hoofed it from Central and South America to get to the border?


----------



## herb749

stgislander said:


> Wait... what?!!  Aren't these the same migrants that hoofed it from Central and South America to get to the border?




Should have had them walk to DC instead.


----------



## Hijinx

stgislander said:


> Wait... what?!!  Aren't these the same migrants that hoofed it from Central and South America to get to the border?


If you had been raised in the communities most of these people came from and one day you were looking at shacks and the next day you entered the skysrapers of new York--the horns blowing constantly--the preachers on the street, the traffic. You would be shell shocked too. New York is a city you have to see to believe.


----------



## GURPS

Now They Want More: LA Times Urges Biden to Declare a 'Climate Emergency'​





Is it just me, or does it feel like we’re living in a banana republic? We’ve got a politicized justice system that conducts dawn raids on elderly opponents of the administration for process crimes, an IRS that once targeted conservative organizations and is about to get much more funding, a pliant, one-sided press that acts as a cheerleading group for the Democrat Party, and a president who openly says if Congress doesn’t enact his bills he’ll simply enforce his will in other ways.

Democrats and the media spent four years telling us that Donald Trump was a fascist and a dictator, but he never spoke like this or acted even close to as dictatorial as Biden has. Yet the LA Times thinks Biden should behave as if we’re at war:



> More important than the symbolic power of a presidential proclamation is whether Biden uses that emergency status to marshal new resources and effect real change…
> An emergency declaration, for instance, could unlock additional funding for climate resilience projects by the Pentagon, which has long identified climate change as a threat to national security. Under the Stafford Act, which governs disaster preparedness and relief, Biden could direct the Federal Emergency Management Agency to build climate-ready infrastructure in low-income communities of color that are hit hardest by disasters. The president could use his executive authority to accelerate renewable energy projects and manufacturing of electric vehicles and appliances, or go bolder and use it to restore a ban on crude oil exports and stop investment in fossil fuel projects abroad.



Forget earning votes at the ballot box to effect change—just issue executive orders. They’re saying, “Sure, voters don’t support a Green New Deal, but go ahead and do it anyway.”


----------



## GURPS

US Drivers Are Using Less Gasoline. Let's Keep It That Way​

So the market is working. My colleague Javier Blas and I have argued that governments have been pursuing the wrong policies in trying to lower the price of fuels by cutting taxes in a time of supply shortage. All that does is stimulate demand and prolong the problem. The UK’s 5 pence per liter cut in fuel duty in March had only a very short-term impact on pump prices before underlying market pressures sent them soaring again.

The data suggest that soaring pump prices in the US have cured themselves by choking back demand, just as was needed. Maybe governments elsewhere should take note. This is the demand destruction we have to maintain in order to meet available supply in the coming months. 

The OPEC+ producer group signaled very clearly that it has few, if any, more barrels to offer and we can’t keep taking crude out of the Strategic Petroleum Reserve forever. If demand doesn’t stay down, oil prices are going to go back up.


----------



## herb749

OPEC is saying they will cut production soon. Then once China decides to stop using covid to keep their economy down,  prices will jump.


----------



## Hijinx

Demand is down because of the price.

Any fool can see that------------------------------------except the fools in Washington and the media.


----------



## GURPS

Locking Up Opposition Politicians Is What Putin Does​An indictment of former President Donald Trump would be a breathtakingly authoritarian turn. It would amount to the U.S. security state refusing to accept “no” from America’s voters yet again. An indictment would be an unelected and unaccountable federal agency overruling voters’ two-time rejection of impeachment through their elected representatives.

This is the core danger of the administrative state: Its now open propensity to go rogue. It is apparently hellbent now on turning the United States into a banana republic.

Democrats called Donald Trump a fascist, authoritarian, and wannabe dictator for chants at his rallies of “Lock her up,” referring to his opponent Hillary Clinton. At the time, leftists pointed out that imprisoning, interrogating, investigating, and otherwise using government resources to harass and prosecute one’s political opponents was the mark of tyrannical regimes such as Vladimir Putin’s and Adolf Hitler. “Democracies don’t lock up political opponents,” the Washington Post editorial board told us in 2016.

That is still true when the ones pushing the interrogations, investigations, entrapments into committing felonies, show trials in unusual venues with no cross-examination or due process, early morning home raids, excessive detainment, and asymmetrical punishments are Democrats. Democrats are trashing republican institutions, expectations, and guarantees for political purposes, most visibly now in their Jan. 6 effort to destroy the lives of protestors largely charged with misdemeanors and to expand Spygate tactics more broadly.

Spygate Is Setting Up Field Offices In Swing States​It’s not just the de facto head of the opposition party whom powerful government agencies are putting in their sights, it’s down-ballot party leaders. The FBI has gone from using its spy resources to affect the results of presidential elections with Spygate and its Hunter Biden laptop disinformation to using its police powers to affect gubernatorial elections. And these are just the operations we know about.

In Michigan, the FBI openly meddled in the upcoming election by affecting the selection of candidates, arresting and charging the formerly leading Republican candidate for governor for misdemeanors. The FBI raided Ryan Kelley’s home while polls showed him leading the primaries. In the primary election last week, he came in fourth.

The Jan. 6 Committee is now demanding documents and interviews with Republican candidate for Pennsylvania governor Doug Mastriano, who attended the Jan. 6, 2021 rally. The sole allegation against him is that he walked past “police lines,” which could mean anything, as the scene was chaotic and police were woefully understaffed.

This means Mastriano is being targeted for peacefully exercising his rights to free speech and public assembly. The Jan. 6 Committee won’t allow him to record their planned interrogation, a basic feature of legal self-defense and impartial justice. In fact, selectively excerpted video clips and quotes from these secret interrogations have been a constant feature of the commission, further reinforcing its use as a political weapon against the right rather than a pursuit of justice.

Of the 120,000 people the FBI alleges were present on Jan. 6, 2021 — perhaps 1 percent of whom entered the Capitol building — the vast majority were garden-variety Trump supporters, which include numerous state and local officials. State and local lawmakers are a party’s farm team. Subjecting them to investigation for peacefully protesting is a way to kneecap their entire party.










						Criminalizing Opposition To The Regime Is How The Republic Ends
					

A two-tier justice system is not a justice system. It is a totalitarian system. Its purpose is not justice but population control.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘science for social justice’ because ‘science’ has lost all meaning​

Scientific American has been on a downward trajectory for a while now.

Here’s are some examples of their relatively recent low points, in case you missed any of them:



SCIENCE: Scientific American looks into why white men stockpile guns (racism?)
Forget the end of the world; Scientific American says climate change is affecting soccer now
Scientific American puts objectivity aside and endorses Joe Biden because ‘the 2020 election is literally a matter of life and death’
‘Whiteness Mad Libs journalism’ Scientific American asks if climate anxiety is ‘a form of white fragility or even racial anxiety’
Scientific American is going to ditch boring old ‘climate change’ in favor of much scarier-sounding ‘climate emergency’ because Science™
Scientific American: The crisis doctors faced in the 1950s was having no idea what made people male or female
Scientific American opinion piece tries and fails to use physics to justify ‘abortion care’


----------



## Sneakers

I remember when the Scientific American was nothing but pure science, studies, plots, charts, in words that went screaming over my head.  Now it seems they are dumbing down to near redneck levels.


----------



## Hijinx

What is being overlooked is the fact that the money to increase the IRS is not a one year one time expenditure.

This is 87,000 people that will be paid every year, 87,000 people given benefits, retirement, offices will have to be built for them.
The Government hiring 87 ,000 people is not going to reduce the budget in any way. These people have to be paid and we already haves thousands of government employees sitting on their asses and doing nothing.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

During the hearings, the committee members called out what they described as systemic racism deeply entrenched in the U.S., while discussing several U.S. political issues that generally aren't discussed at global forums.

For example, the committee decried "the failure of the Senate" to pass the Democrat-backed John Lewis Voting Rights Act, arguing U.S. election laws "disenfranchise" minorities.

Committee members then criticized gerrymandering and "artificial and unnecessary voter identification requirements" implemented by some Republican-led states to protect against voter fraud. They called for the U.S. delegation to provide updates on a bill that would make Washington, D.C. a state — saying such legislation would "enable residents ... to participate fully in their country's democracy" — as well as updates on efforts to establish a committee to explore the idea of giving reparations to African-American descendants of slaves.

One member also asked the U.S. delegation for information on the government's commitment to establish a "permanent federal body" to coordinate the implementation of the convention and other human rights obligations.

Such recommendations will likely not land well with Americans concerned about international bodies potentially violating U.S. national sovereignty — an issue on which Just the News has previously reported in the context of a global pandemic treaty.

Unlike the Trump administration, which withdrew from the U.N. Human Rights Council, the Biden administration has engaged the global body's human rights system, arguing that by doing so, "positive change is within reach."

Experts have warned, however, that such engagement must be used to hold the world's most egregious human rights violators accountable for their actions, not the U.S.










						Biden delegation takes tongue-lashing from UN human rights panel for 'systemic racism' in US
					

Biden administration officials, who have welcomed U.N. probes into America's human rights record, appear before a global committee in Geneva reviewing the country's commitment to stopping racial discrimination.




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS

The courts (in California and Maryland) have held that tax-exempt status constitutes “federal financial assistance” for purposes of Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972, thus potentially subjecting thousands of schools and other nonprofits to Title IX’s requirements for the first time. The courts’ rationale plausibly extends to a number of additional federal laws, potentially magnifying the unfavorable impact of the courts’ decisions.

In _Buettner-Hartsoe v. Baltimore Lutheran High School Association_, five female former students alleged that their private school failed to prevent and address the sexual assault and verbal sexual harassment they experienced on campus. They asserted that the school’s conduct constituted sex discrimination in violation of Title IX and state law.

In _E.H. v. Valley Christian Academy_, a female public high school student, claiming violations of Title IX and various state laws, sued a California Christian high school that declined to play full-contact tackle football against her and her school’s team.


Title IX only applies to education programs or activities that receive federal financial assistance. In each case, the court accepted the plaintiffs’ contention that the nonprofit schools received federal financial assistance and were thus subject to Title IX.

What funding did they allege the schools received? Grants? Low-interest loans? Contracts? No. Instead, they claimed that the schools took on all the obligations of Title IX simply because their nonprofit status and charitable character exempted them from federal income tax. These decisions contradict virtually all available precedent.










						This Title IX Interpretation Threatens Nonprofits That Won't Lie
					

Recent rulings in federal court could force nonprofits and religious organizations to lie about the sexes.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## GURPS

Will 2024 be 1984?​
The “threat to democracy” is shorthand for a threat to Democrats. The source of that threat are conservatives and Republicans. The vectors of that threat can be described as coming from Russia, school board parents, electoral activism or “disinformation” on the internet. The common denominator is that political activities which are inherently “democratic”, speech, protest and electioneering, are defined as a national security “threat to democracy”. 

The net of this crisis extends from individuals posting on social media to political candidates and institutions. Meeting the “threat to democracy” requires the government to monitor social media and for social media companies to censor unapproved speech, for candidates who believe the wrong things to be barred from office, for the IRS to investigate conservative non-profits, for companies to be pressured into pulling donations to conservative candidates and for the military to be prepared to intervene once again in the event of another grave “threat to democracy”.

The threat to democracy or rather the republic here is coming from the Democrats.

The Spygate targeting of Trump is only one strand of a number of threads drawing together to criminalize opposition to leftist agendas. Cancel culture had already contrived to economically punish speech. The next step was criminal investigations of people who non-violently stood up to Black Lives Matter race rioters or drove over BLM’s racial supremacist slogan on streets.

The underlying rationale was that racism was a public health crisis and another threat to democracy. Individuals were components of the crisis. Those who would not take a knee and admit their privilege were perpetuating the crisis and posed a threat to the nation at large.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


>



What's insane about it. Just the usual suspects having a night out.
Shows how stupid they are .

Why a 7-11 when they could have gone to Krogers and hit the meat department.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> Why a 7-11 when they could have gone to Krogers and hit the meat department.


That means they'd have to learn how to cook it.  Heaven forbid.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Can you imagine having so little to worry about that you get your britches all bunched up over a hat a guy from the aircrew is wearing at work? What a sweet and PRIVILEGED life this Christian Damiana must have.

Note that he has fewer than 2000 followers and yet is notable enough for Twitter to verify.


*eye roll*

Hate the right people and yadda yadda yadda …



> Very disappointed to see an @AmericanAir crew employee wearing a let’s go Brandon hat (that says **** Joe Biden on the side, no less) at work. Does this match your values?  pic.twitter.com/BQ7N3oUyDS
> — Christian Damiana (@latestchristian) August 21, 2022




OH, he locked down.

Don’t worry, we snagged a screenshot.
















						Lefty blue-check melts DOWN because American Airlines crew member wore a 'Let's Go Brandon' hat
					

We really hope American Airlines ignores this twit.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Sanctuary cities New York and DC not prepared to handle the ‘massive influx of migrants’​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

As Tyrus likes to say, "First world problems."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


>



And it's conservatives' fault.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

“Your Civilization is Falling Apart”​

Tucker made his point right from the top in the strongest most unrepentantly confident of tones and terms, saying:


_“Turns out t*he symptoms of societal decay are universal.* They’re not unique to a specific society. You recognize them in any country at any time, now or a thousand years ago, always the same. T*he men become weak. The leaders get decadent. Law enforcement gets politicized. The currency gets devalued and then things begin to come apart.

Pretty soon, it doesn’t take long, the society can no longer perform its most basic function*. The reason we have societies in the first place, *which is to protect the weak from the strong.* That’s where you have a society. Well, in places like this, it becomes, among many other things, very hard to travel anywhere. You just can’t go where you want to go. With legitimate authority in retreat, roads are not controlled by the police. *They’re controlled by armed predators and the armed predators take exactly what they want from travelers because they can.*_


----------



## GURPS

The Cloward-Piven Strategy: Orchestrating A Crisis So Government Can “Solve”​

“Cloward-Piven Strategy”, as it is now called, has become a wide-ranging political strategy whose end game is to replace our capitalist system with a socialist/communist one by overloading the government bureaucracy to such an extent that it drives the country into economic collapse which they will claim proves that the current system(capitalism) is not sustainable. The proponents of this strategy do not care that the only reason why the system had collapsed was because it was artificially overloaded by them, and that if they had simply allowed the system to run its course without interference, it would have operated perfectly well.”











						Cloward-Piven
					

In 1966, two Columbia University sociologists Richard Cloward and his wife Frances Piven — both members of the Democratic Socialists of America, wrote an article in the magazine The Nation, entitled “The Weight of the Poor: A Strategy to End Poverty”




					juddgarrett.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

The Purge: Biden Admin vax mandates were used to suppress dissent, produce ideological conformity​

Picket reported, via a whistleblower, that this is exactly what is happening at the FBI. This newly fired agent was allegedly dismissing unvaccinated agents to ensure political compliance within the Bureau.

The agent was allegedly “known for pushing out unvaccinated agents from the FBI’s election squad whom he suspected to be Trump supporters,” the story reads.

This is the real reason for the mRNA mandate. It’s the best way to clean house, ideologically.

Through an even wider scope, COVID Mania as a whole has involved powerful enterprises conducting routine power grabs, dividing up civil society, and installing political compliance tests into every avenue of daily life. The FBI’s reported role in this process serves as just one example of many more to come.


----------



## GURPS

WARNING: be careful with the illegal migrants being enrolled in our schools​

As insane as the current border policy is and as it is a clear invasion of America and is underway, as insane as it is and reckless on so many levels, as much as Americans are loving kind people who have opened their hearts for hundreds of years, while most nations do not even allow immigration into their nations, we ask one thing: please conduct your orchestrated invasion of our nations in a sensible safe manner, please protect our children FIRST. When their rights and needs are addressed, then think of other people. This is my view. And yes, we can do both at the same time, but do not relegate Americans and our children to the side. No. Mainstream and center the rights and safety of American children FIRST! Not an after thought.

‘Yery Noel Medina Ulloa, 24, of Honduras, successfully crossed the border posing an underaged migrant earlier this year. He was arrested for killing Francisco Javier Cuella, a father of four who offered Ulloa shelter, on Oct. 7 in Jacksonville, Fla. Authorities discovered his real age and identity a week later from Honduran authorities.

Ensure that oversight is in place, check carefully. Please ensure that only age appropriate males are allowed into our schools near our children. The ineptness and incompetence of the current Biden administration, at times mirroring the prior, yet the sheer policies that are tearing at the nation by the Biden administration, shows they are not guided by ‘right and wrong’ or ‘legality’ or ‘what is right for Americans’, but only based on politics and special interest groups.


----------



## GURPS

White house says these people DON'T need vaccine proof since 'they're not intended to stay'​
For the White House ran by Susan Rice and Obama to claim (oh so you thought Biden was running things, come on man, Biden only occupies the place physically, it is run mentally by Rice and Obama out of Obama’s DC house, call me, I will bring you up on things ha ha), to say there is a difference between Novak and the illegals walking across the border, and so one must be vaccinated (former) and the other (latter) needs no vaccine or proof, such that the virus knows the difference, then it shows how much trouble we are in. I will vote for a monkey, hell a group of monkeys, hell 100 of them and put them as the new Biden cabinet and POTUS etc. ahead of these clowns. These idiots make Trump’s daily clown car show White House blush. Beam even! Makes Trump’s ridiculous Task Force (save Giroir) look like distinguished Rhode scholars. And they were clear morons!

Any time I want to jump on the Walensky ‘saving face’ bandwagon and throw her a lifeline, call a friend etc., I read this crap and see this crap and then near hurl on my keyboard.


----------



## GURPS

Hard-up Americans are now taking out loans to pay for GROCERIES​
A growing number of Americans are using 'buy now, pay later' services to purchase basic goods such as groceries, raising concerns about consumers taking on more debt.

Installment-pay services such as Klarna and Afterpay offer interest-free short-term loans to cover purchases, but the fines for late payments can be steep, and critics fear their ease of use could lure shoppers into dangerous debt. 

In 2021, $45.9 billion in pay-later transactions were made online, a sharp increase from $15.3 billion the year before, according to a GlobalData analysis reported by the New York Times. 

Food accounted for about 6 percent of the purchases last year, but seems to be an important part of the sector's explosive growth, as the soaring cost of groceries in the US raises the appeal of deferred payments.


----------



## herb749

I was reading an article yesterday about state govts flush with covid cash that are going to give the money out to the citizens. Shouldn't they possibly give the money back to the Fed to pay down the debt .?


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Shouldn't they possibly give the money back to the Fed to pay down the debt .?




shut your mouth, Blue States need to buy votes


----------



## Hijinx

Just a thought, it doesn't amount to much this thought, but if someone goes to the grocery store and pays with a credit card , isn't that person borrowing money to pay for groceries?


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> Just a thought, it doesn't amount to much this thought, but if someone goes to the grocery store and pays with a credit card , isn't that person borrowing money to pay for groceries?


With interest, if not paid off right away.


----------



## GURPS

McCabe Says Joe Biden Didn’t Go Far Enough Threatening MAGA Republicans​
“MAGA Republicans do not respect the Constitution, they do not believe in the rule of law … They promote authoritarian leaders and they fan the flames of political violence,” said Biden.

“Too much of what’s happening in our country today is not normal. Donald Trump and the MAGA Republicans represent an extremism that threatens the very foundations of our Republic,” Biden said.

This wasn’t enough red meat for the rabid former FBI Deputy Director who got fired for lying to federal investigators.

McCabe told a CNN panel that Joe Biden should have talked about what he’s going to do to take care of the problem – the problem being the millions of Trump supporters.

“People would like to have seen a bit more references to accountability. There really wasn’t much talk about what we’re doing about those insurrectionists,” McCabe said.

McCabe, Biden and leftists like them won’t be happy until every Trump supporter is locked up or dead.


----------



## GURPS

Granholm: California’s New Gas Vehicle Sale Ban ‘Could Be’ a National Model​


Host Elex Michaelson asked, “California made national headlines by becoming the first state to say, by 2035, we’re not going to have any gas-powered vehicles that are new that are being sold. You can still drive your old ones, but you can’t sell new ones. Do you like this concept?”

Granholm responded, “Yeah, I do. I think California really is leaning in. And of course, the federal government has a goal of — the president has announced — by 2030 that half of the vehicles in the U.S., the new ones sold would be electric.”

Michaelson then asked, “Do you think what California’s doing could or should be a national model?”

Granholm answered, “Could be, could be. I know every state is different, and you always have to respect what the states are doing, but I do think that once people — I mean, California has gotten more used to electric vehicles, and we have to bring down the price of electric vehicles so that everybody can access them. And this is why it’s great that there’s a $4,000 tax credit, for example, on used electric vehicles that has just been adopted through the Inflation Reduction Act. So, once they get more acceptable, I think those numbers don’t sound as daunting.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Granholm: California’s New Gas Vehicle Sale Ban ‘Could Be’ a National Model​
> 
> 
> Host Elex Michaelson asked, “California made national headlines by becoming the first state to say, by 2035, we’re not going to have any gas-powered vehicles that are new that are being sold. You can still drive your old ones, but you can’t sell new ones. Do you like this concept?”
> 
> Granholm responded, “Yeah, I do. I think California really is leaning in. And of course, the federal government has a goal of — the president has announced — by 2030 that half of the vehicles in the U.S., the new ones sold would be electric.”
> 
> Michaelson then asked, “Do you think what California’s doing could or should be a national model?”
> 
> Granholm answered, “Could be, could be. I know every state is different, and you always have to respect what the states are doing, but I do think that once people — I mean, California has gotten more used to electric vehicles, and we have to bring down the price of electric vehicles so that everybody can access them. And this is why it’s great that there’s a $4,000 tax credit, for example, on used electric vehicles that has just been adopted through the Inflation Reduction Act. So, once they get more acceptable, I think those numbers don’t sound as daunting.”




Until the cost of those vehicles go up $4000. and there's no credit.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Americans Spent More on Taxes in 2021 Than on Food, Clothing and Health Care Combined​


----------



## kwillia

GURPS said:


>



All Tweets now gone. Interesting. What was it?


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

So, If Your Leave the Gate Open.  

If you leave the gate open, the cow will wander off. So, if you intentionally leave the gate open, you want the cow to wander off.  You can't blame stupidity or laziness. It was intentional.

If you cut police budgets, you will get more crime on the streets.  So, if you intentionally cut police budgets, you wanted more crime on the streets.

If you cut back the supply of oil, gas prices will go up. So if you intentionally cut back the supply of oil, you wanted gas prices to go up.

If you print trillions of dollars without increasing the supply of goods, inflation will hit hard. So if you intentionally print trillions of dollars without more goods you wanted inflation to hit hard.

If you leave the southern border wide open, you get more drug trafficking and human trafficking.  So if you intentionally leave the border wide open, you wanted more drug trafficking and human trafficking.

If you shut down 40% of the supply of baby formula in February, you'll get a huge shortage. When you KNOW a huge baby formula shortage is coming because of the FDAs actions, and you purposefully do nothing to prevent it, month after month, until the crisis finally hits hard, you INTENDED this crisis.

It is time to recognize the evil people behind that old man. They want crisis. They want chaos. They want riots. They want conflicts in your town. 

Their stated purpose years ago with Obama was to "take the US down a few notches on the world stage." You can feel the quality of your life going down with the country.

These are not foolish or misguided people. They are taking our country somewhere we don't want to go...


----------



## GURPS

kwillia said:


> All Tweets now gone. Interesting. What was it?




Good Question, the entire account is gone'


----------



## GURPS

However what I share here is the reality of humanity too with this border issue. Women, girls always fall victim, as they can be predated upon by sick filthy predator men and men who hold some kind of power over them. So we cannot keep our heads in the sand for only when we sanitize filth and pain with light, sun light, any kind of day light thrown on it, can we fix it. We must keep talking and sharing.

This is a human tragedy with so much pain. To the children. Exploited by depraved evil adults. Men (and women).

And with the help of sites like Life Site TrialSiteNews Source, who are strong in showcasing these wrongs to fix them.

But let us face it, Trump had the WH (oval), senate, and congress and could not get the wall…imagine that, due to the legislative obstacles Ryan placed in front of him. The RINOs and deepstate, I know, I was there, I saw in my time, how it works. The CDC, NIH, FDA, deepstate conspired daily to hurt Trump, at every move. Even Milo and Ann Coulter were willing to help with his gang to build the wall, and that is not funny, it was real, but rebuffed.


















						22 different semen samples in an 11 year old girl at the Southern border taken to medical assessment; semen lasts only about 24 hours on a victim...this is the open border today; thank you POTUS Biden
					

22 different semen samples and not only in Biden's administration, no no, same under Trump, this is what people like Paul 'EUNUCH' Ryan and Mitch 'Benedict Arnold' McConnell did to Trump's legislation




					palexander.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Janet Yellen warns the Fed will 'need great skill' and 'some good luck' to avoid recession: Treasury Secretary admits economic downturn and higher gas prices in winter are a 'RISK' despite her multi-state victory tour for Biden​
* Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen has for months sought to strike an optimistic tone about the economy even as financial experts see a gloomy outlook*
*On Sunday she told CNN that a recession was a 'concern' for the White House*
*It comes as the Federal Reserve is reportedly eyeing yet another round of interest rate hikes in its plan to slow inflation *
*Gas prices have plummeted more than $1.50 since reaching an all-time high nationwide average in June but Yellen warned they could go up again*
*She blamed Russia's invasion of Ukraine for upending the energy supply chain *
*The Biden official is visiting multiple states to tout the president's economic and legislative accomplishments ahead of the November midterm elections*


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Janet Yellen warns the Fed will 'need great skill' and 'some good luck' to avoid recession: Treasury Secretary admits economic downturn and higher gas prices in winter are a 'RISK' despite her multi-state victory tour for Biden​
> * Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen has for months sought to strike an optimistic tone about the economy even as financial experts see a gloomy outlook*
> *On Sunday she told CNN that a recession was a 'concern' for the White House*
> *It comes as the Federal Reserve is reportedly eyeing yet another round of interest rate hikes in its plan to slow inflation *
> *Gas prices have plummeted more than $1.50 since reaching an all-time high nationwide average in June but Yellen warned they could go up again*
> *She blamed Russia's invasion of Ukraine for upending the energy supply chain *
> *The Biden official is visiting multiple states to tout the president's economic and legislative accomplishments ahead of the November midterm elections*



They are just trying to fool the public through the midterms then it all comes crashing down. Of course the liberal media is doing all they can to help them.


----------



## GURPS

How Liberal Elites Detest Middle America​

Last week, President Joe Biden addressed the same issue. But it was not with an off-the-cuff remark that our president revealed his thoughts. At Independence Hall in Philadelphia, whence came the Declaration of Independence and Constitution, and flanked by two U.S. Marines, Biden described the Middle Americans of 2022. Only now they're known as "MAGA Republicans," and no more anti-American assemblage is to be imagined. In a speech he labored on for days, the president described that half of the Republican Party he sees as wedded to "semi-fascism." "The Republican Party today is dominated, driven and intimidated by Donald Trump and the MAGA Republicans. And that is a threat to this country."

"MAGA Republicans represent an extremism that threatens the very foundations of our Republic."

"MAGA forces ... promote authoritarian leaders, and they fan the flames of political violence that are a threat to our personal rights, to the pursuit of justice, to the rule of law, to the very soul of this country."

"MAGA forces are determined to take this country backwards — backwards to an America where there is no right to choose, no right to privacy, no right to contraception, no right to marry who you love."

Biden is here hypocritically denouncing as "backward" moral stands championed by his own Catholic faith — opposition to abortion and same-sex marriage — that he himself held not so long ago. Biden went on: "MAGA Republicans do not respect the Constitution. They do not believe in the rule of law. They do not recognize the will of the people. They refuse to accept the results of a free election."

"MAGA Republicans ... embrace anger. They thrive on chaos. They live, not in the light of truth but in the shadow of lies."

"MAGA Republicans look at America and see carnage and darkness and despair. They spread fear and lies. Lies told for profit and power."

"MAGA Republicans ... are destroying American democracy."


----------



## GURPS

New York’s swelling Medicaid rolls are helping bankrupt Brooklyn’s biggest hospital​



It’s Brooklyn’s largest hospital, and newly released financials show it barely has the cash to make it through another year.

The Maimonides calamity could be seen as a soap opera, if so many patients weren’t affected. Worse, the same basic story is being repeated at hospitals everywhere that treat the poor.

Safety-net hospitals are bleeding red ink because Medicaid, the government health-insurance program, shortchanges hospitals, paying them only 67 cents for every dollar of care.

Most hospitals shift the 33% in unmet costs to the privately insured patient down the hall. But at safety-net hospitals like Maimonides, fewer than one in five patients has commercial insurance. These hospitals have nowhere to shift their unmet costs. They lose money year after year. It’s also happening at Atlanta Medical Center, closing in November.

Admittedly, the problem is more severe in New York state because politicians have lavishly expanded Medicaid eligibility, buying votes and boasting they’re solving the problem of the uninsured. More than one out of every four New Yorkers, not just the indigent, is on Medicaid.

In July, a group called “Save Maimonides” began organizing community meetings and recruiting politicians to push for investigations and a new board and CEO. Mendy Reiner, the group’s cochair, claims the hospital is “rife with serious problems.”


----------



## herb749

Hospital bail out in the future .?

Can't have the poor without medical attention. At the rate Biden is going only the wealthy won't be poor.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> However what I share here is the reality of humanity too with this border issue. Women, girls always fall victim, as they can be predated upon by sick filthy predator men and men who hold some kind of power over them. So we cannot keep our heads in the sand for only when we sanitize filth and pain with light, sun light, any kind of day light thrown on it, can we fix it. We must keep talking and sharing.
> 
> This is a human tragedy with so much pain. To the children. Exploited by depraved evil adults. Men (and women).
> 
> And with the help of sites like Life Site TrialSiteNews Source, who are strong in showcasing these wrongs to fix them.
> 
> But let us face it, Trump had the WH (oval), senate, and congress and could not get the wall…imagine that, due to the legislative obstacles Ryan placed in front of him. The RINOs and deepstate, I know, I was there, I saw in my time, how it works. The CDC, NIH, FDA, deepstate conspired daily to hurt Trump, at every move. Even Milo and Ann Coulter were willing to help with his gang to build the wall, and that is not funny, it was real, but rebuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 different semen samples in an 11 year old girl at the Southern border taken to medical assessment; semen lasts only about 24 hours on a victim...this is the open border today; thank you POTUS Biden
> 
> 
> 22 different semen samples and not only in Biden's administration, no no, same under Trump, this is what people like Paul 'EUNUCH' Ryan and Mitch 'Benedict Arnold' McConnell did to Trump's legislation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palexander.substack.com


Just for the hell of it let's assume that those 22 men who raped this girl are now in the United States and they bring this culture of rape in with them, and to be sure there were probably another group that would have done the same thing if they got the chance.


----------



## Sneakers

Just heard that AMTRAK is suspending long distance services out of Chicago, pending a strike.  Has something to do with the tracks and labor, not AMTRACK itself, but AMTRACK has no control over the tracks they run on.

Increased shipping delays, higher food prices, etc... all expected as a result.


----------



## stgislander

In the negotiations between the Class 1's and Unions, the PEB (Govt) basically said FU to the Unions.  They recommended a pay raise (less than inflation) but that's about it.  The craft Unions (machinists, electricians) are telling their members that this is the best they're going to get and to vote to approve.  Members can still vote to strike.  It sounds like the operator Unions (engineers, conductors) are willing to strike.


----------



## GURPS

‘The American People Won’: Biden Celebrates ‘Inflation Reduction Act’ as Market Plummets over August Inflation News​

“This bill alone is going to lower the deficit by $300 billion over the next decades” by lowering the cost of prescription drugs subsidized by the government, he added, saying the “American people won.”

The Bureau of Labor Statistics report, released Tuesday, showed that the Consumer Price Index (CPI), a key measure of inflation, increased by 8.3 percent in August when compared to the same month last year and increased 0.1 percent from July.

Many economists had predicted inflation would decline slightly in August. Markets nosedived on the news, with the Dow falling 1,250 points — the most since June of 2020.

Consumer wallets are also getting hit hard at the grocery store. The food index had the largest 12-month increase since May of 1979, rising 11.4 percent over the last year, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics report.


----------



## GURPS

White House Grapples To Avoid Nationwide Railroad Strike That Could Send Gas Prices Soaring, Hamstring Supply Chain​

BNSF, CSX, Norfolk Southern, and Union Pacific announced embargoes on certain shipments earlier this week as negotiations continue with two of the nation’s largest rail unions — the Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Trainmen and SMART Transportation Division. The Biden administration created a Presidential Emergency Board via executive order two months ago to facilitate the negotiations.

“We have made crystal clear to the interested parties the harm that American families, businesses and farmers, and communities would experience if they were not to reach a resolution,” White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre told reporters on Tuesday, adding that the administration is working with shipping, trucking, and air freight companies to “see how they can step in and keep goods moving in case of this rail shutdown.”

Labor Secretary Marty Walsh is slated to host union leaders and rail company executives on Wednesday morning, according to a statement from a Department of Labor spokesperson.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> White House Grapples To Avoid Nationwide Railroad Strike That Could Send Gas Prices Soaring, Hamstring Supply Chain​
> 
> BNSF, CSX, Norfolk Southern, and Union Pacific announced embargoes on certain shipments earlier this week as negotiations continue with two of the nation’s largest rail unions — the Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Trainmen and SMART Transportation Division. The Biden administration created a Presidential Emergency Board via executive order two months ago to facilitate the negotiations.
> 
> “We have made crystal clear to the interested parties the harm that American families, businesses and farmers, and communities would experience if they were not to reach a resolution,” White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre told reporters on Tuesday, adding that the administration is working with shipping, trucking, and air freight companies to “see how they can step in and keep goods moving in case of this rail shutdown.”
> 
> Labor Secretary Marty Walsh is slated to host union leaders and rail company executives on Wednesday morning, according to a statement from a Department of Labor spokesperson.




I guess forgiving student loans is out.   Since its a union they will give them all the money they want.


----------



## stgislander

herb749 said:


> I guess forgiving student loans is out.   Since its a union they will give them all the money they want.


Not likely.  The union members are getting the shaft hard... and this from a Dem administration.


----------



## Kyle

Worries Rise As White House Holds 'We Are Not Currently Being Nuked by China' Party









						Worries Rise As White House Holds 'We Are Not Currently Being Nuked by China' Party
					

WASHINGTON, D.C. — Americans began to worry as the White House hosted a star-studded party with the theme, "We Are Not Currently Being Nuked By China." Guests included the Property Brothers, television actor Elizabeth Warren and the corpse of James Taylor.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## herb749

stgislander said:


> Not likely.  The union members are getting the shaft hard... and this from a Dem administration.



Well looks like the union gave in and Joe is taking the credit. Now it will take months to find out what they got.

Another ruse to make Joe look good. They knew they would get their money.


----------



## spr1975wshs

stgislander said:


> In the negotiations between the Class 1's and Unions, the PEB (Govt) basically said FU to the Unions.  They recommended a pay raise (less than inflation) but that's about it.  The craft Unions (machinists, electricians) are telling their members that this is the best they're going to get and to vote to approve.  Members can still vote to strike.  It sounds like the operator Unions (engineers, conductors) are willing to strike.


I read last evening that Bernie Sanders threw a spike into the cogwheels of the negotiations.


----------



## GURPS

Election Interference: DOJ/FBI Carpet-Bombed Subpoenas An Attempt To Freeze Political Opposition In Runup To Midterms​
If Trumpworld and conservative world and Republican world legitimately were deserving of carpet bombed subpoenas regarding January 6, it would have been done a year ago, not now in the runup to the 2022 midterms. It’s reminiscent of the 2013-2014 prosecutorial attempt to freeze the Wisconsin conservative movement.







The NY Times and other mainstream media have confirmed (with glee) the large number of subpoenas, including phone seizures:



> Justice Department officials have seized the phones of two top advisers to former President Donald J. Trump and blanketed his aides with about 40 subpoenas in a substantial escalation of the investigation into his efforts to subvert the 2020 election, people familiar with the inquiry said on Monday.
> 
> The seizure of the phones, coupled with a widening effort to obtain information from those around Mr. Trump after the 2020 election, represent some of the most aggressive steps the department has taken thus far in its criminal investigation into the actions that led to the Jan. 6, 2021, assault on the Capitol by a pro-Trump mob.




The subpoenas themselves are extraordinarily broad, seeking communications with dozens of people. So one subpoena to one person actually implicates dozens of people. Redstate published one of the subpoenas, along with the threatening cover letter:








Here’s what was demanded per Nick Arama at RedState:













Assume, for the sake of argument only, that such subpoenas were proper and necessary to investigate alleged crimes associated with the January 6, 2021, Capitol Hill riot. That’s a big assumption, but it proves the point, which is why now, some 18 months later?


----------



## Hijinx

Wow. The 2nd. sentence in this says these people don't stand a chance.

*The Grand Jury consists of 16 to 23 persons from the District of Columbia*

You needn't read any further to know that this is a Democrat lynch mob.


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> Wow. The 2nd. sentence in this says these people don't stand a chance.
> 
> *The Grand Jury consists of 16 to 23 persons from the District of Columbia
> 
> You needn't read any further to know that this is a Democrat lynch mob.*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

New Orleans overtakes St. Louis to become the MURDER CAPITAL of America: Homicide rate up 141% from 2019 and carjackings rise 210% - as city's police staffing drops to lowest level in modern history​
*Analysis of 2022 homicide data ranks New Orleans as the US murder capital*
*City recorded 41 homicides per 100,000 residents in the first half of the year*
*It puts the Big Easy on pace to top last year's murder leader, St. Louis*
*Crime has skyrocketed in NOLA as the city struggles to recruit cops*
*Though police budget has increased, staffing is at lowest in modern history*
*New Orleans has not been able to find recruits to replace officers leaving *
*Cops say a 2013 consent decree led to over-punishment for minor infractions*


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> New Orleans overtakes St. Louis to become the MURDER CAPITAL of America: Homicide rate up 141% from 2019 and carjackings rise 210% - as city's police staffing drops to lowest level in modern history​
> *Analysis of 2022 homicide data ranks New Orleans as the US murder capital*
> *City recorded 41 homicides per 100,000 residents in the first half of the year*
> *It puts the Big Easy on pace to top last year's murder leader, St. Louis*
> *Crime has skyrocketed in NOLA as the city struggles to recruit cops*
> *Though police budget has increased, staffing is at lowest in modern history*
> *New Orleans has not been able to find recruits to replace officers leaving *
> *Cops say a 2013 consent decree led to over-punishment for minor infractions*


It will hit a crossover point where the crime rate will deter new hires completely and spiral down.  At that point, just build a wall around the city and declare them self-governing.

Or just nuke the city.  Either way.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> Or just nuke the city.


Better option.


----------



## Ken King

Sneakers said:


> At that point, just build a wall around the city and declare them self-governing.


Remove the walls holding out the water and let nature take its course.


----------



## GURPS

Denver allocates $2 MILLION in taxpayer funds to provide homeless people with $12,000 in no-strings-attached cash - as a last-ditch effort to lift them out of destitution, combat soaring crime rates and clean up squalid encampments​
Denver has allocated $2million from the American Rescue Plan Act to fund the program, which will be run by the Denver Basic Income Project
The program, which in total will cost around $9million, is seeking to help around 820 people, but the $2million provided by the city will fund around 140 people
The program will be divided into three groups with 260 receiving $6,500 upfront then $500 a month for 12 months 
Another 260 will get $1,000 a month for 12 months and 300 will get $50 stipends to complete surveys to help see how the program is working 
The participants will be chosen at random but will largely be women, transgender and non-binary individuals


----------



## my-thyme

GURPS said:


> Denver allocates $2 MILLION in taxpayer funds to provide homeless people with $12,000 in no-strings-attached cash - as a last-ditch effort to lift them out of destitution, combat soaring crime rates and clean up squalid encampments​


We've tried this with a relative.

Doesn't work.


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> We've tried this with a relative.




Do Not Feed The Animals


----------



## GURPS

“Anti-homeless architecture”​

In big blue cities everywhere the increased presence of homeless camps, visible drug use, and the destruction of property has been on the rise. Cities are not enforcing existing laws that prohibit these behaviors. There are occasional sweeps and clean ups,  tickets to other cities, but nothing that deters the increasingly visible issues associated with a growing transient population.  When garbage, theft, and disturbing interactions impact daily lives, properties, and local businesses, citizens begin finding ways to protect themselves and their things. Evidently some people don’t think it’s very nice to protect your personal interests in any way – if you are a participating, contributing, member of society. They are onto the sneaky practice of… “anti-homeless” architecture.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Merlin99

“Designs likes this show how we’re “willing to make spaces worse for everyone instead of coming up with solutions” says @hostiledesign”

I don’t see that as “making spaces worse for everyone” I see it as making the spaces better for the non ferals


----------



## Dakota

This thread needs a song!


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Denver allocates $2 MILLION in taxpayer funds to provide homeless people with $12,000 in no-strings-attached cash - as a last-ditch effort to lift them out of destitution, combat soaring crime rates and clean up squalid encampments​
> Denver has allocated $2million from the American Rescue Plan Act to fund the program, which will be run by the Denver Basic Income Project
> The program, which in total will cost around $9million, is seeking to help around 820 people, but the $2million provided by the city will fund around 140 people
> The program will be divided into three groups with 260 receiving $6,500 upfront then $500 a month for 12 months
> Another 260 will get $1,000 a month for 12 months and 300 will get $50 stipends to complete surveys to help see how the program is working
> The participants will be chosen at random but will largely be women, transgender and non-binary individuals




There's people who are homeless because they want to be. Where can they stay for $1000. a month .?


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Denver allocates $2 MILLION in taxpayer funds to provide homeless people with $12,000 in no-strings-attached cash - as a last-ditch effort to lift them out of destitution, combat soaring crime rates and clean up squalid encampments​
> Denver has allocated $2million from the American Rescue Plan Act to fund the program, which will be run by the Denver Basic Income Project
> The program, which in total will cost around $9million, is seeking to help around 820 people, but the $2million provided by the city will fund around 140 people
> The program will be divided into three groups with 260 receiving $6,500 upfront then $500 a month for 12 months
> Another 260 will get $1,000 a month for 12 months and 300 will get $50 stipends to complete surveys to help see how the program is working
> The participants will be chosen at random but will largely be women, transgender and non-binary individuals


Daughter and I were just in Denver for the last 4 days for a hardware show. $2 million won’t be close to solving their problem. It’s probably the worst city I’ve seen for homelessness, but maybe that is because they don’t even try to move the indigents out of the downtown tourist area.  Quite sad that they have let it get to this point.


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> just in Denver




Liberal Run Cities


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Lara Logan: "warns that what we are seeing at the border is a sinister globalist plan to create regional government consisting of the U.S., Canada, Mexico, per a source behind closed door UN meeting​

Open-border globalists in Biden administration, prior Trump administration, RINOs, republicans, Democrats etc. They are working against the US to create a regional government. They are moving millions from Mexico and Southern nations so that the US can be remodeled and fall under regional government.

Do you understand the nightmare we face? This is why they were against Trump’s wall and why he should have done everything possible to build that 50 foot high wall 50 feet thick, with no openings, no doors, and positioned military on top the wall to guard it. No one is to come in without a legitimate basis. No one. Ann Coulter told him if you build the real concrete wall you said you were going to build, you would have gotten a third term.


----------



## herb749

TPD said:


> Daughter and I were just in Denver for the last 4 days for a hardware show. $2 million won’t be close to solving their problem. It’s probably the worst city I’ve seen for homelessness, but maybe that is because they don’t even try to move the indigents out of the downtown tourist area.  Quite sad that they have let it get to this point.



Has Colorado said how many of the homeless are drug addicts .


----------



## Hijinx

How long ago did Colorado legalize Marijuana and did this mistake lead to druggies heading there.?  Wait for it to hit Maryland. By the way Maryland is on the list of States that want to ban the sale of cars that use gasoline. Maryland democrats love to copy the mistakes of California and other liberal sht holes. Baltimore is well on the way to being Chicago.


----------



## TPD

herb749 said:


> Has Colorado said how many of the homeless are drug addicts .


I personally did not see open air drug use or used needles on the streets but did smell weed in numerous places. There were other more  offensive smells while walking the streets. Also had to watch out for dog crap on the sidewalks.  Denver was a dirty city - more so than others I have been in.


----------



## GURPS

The Intercept ran a timely article yesterday headlined, “Border Wall Construction Resumes Under President Joe Biden.” Hahahaha, oh they’re killing me this morning! The sub-headline explained, “The Biden administration laid out its plans to rev up work on completing Donald Trump’s signature project.”





You may recall that Biden halted the Trump’s border wall right after he took office in January 2021, mumbling something about “what border crisis?” Now, although there’s no official announcement, and corporate media is completely silent about the massive policy shift, but it seems as though an unofficial policy to continue the construction is now suddenly and unexpectedly in force.

The Intercept reported that last week, “U.S. Customs and Border Protection confirmed that work on the border wall that began under Trump is revving back up under Biden,” explaining that “tarting next month, contractors will return to the Sonoran Desert in Arizona to resume work on the wall, senior CBP officials said in a public webinar.”

Gosh. What could have caused this sudden shift in Biden’s thinking? I have two ideas. First, according to a weekend story in Just the News headlined, “Two More Texas Counties Declare Invasion At Southern Border, Bringing Total To 29.”

So far, Governor Abbott has stopped short of declaring a statewide invasion — no state has. But with literally hundreds of thousands of untracked, unvetted, illegal foreign nationals streaming across Texas’ border every month, one wonders WHAT the governor thinks an “invasion” is?

There must be some other, highly-technical definition of the word out there that I’m not aware of.

Last week, Texas neared 30 Texas border counties declaring their own local states of invasion. But then, more significantly because it blew up on corporate media, Governor DeSantis shipped a handful of migrants to the sunny shores of Martha’s Vineyard, and THEN we find out the Biden administration want to start building the wall again.

Could it have something to do with headlines like this?





Pivoting! It’s no way to run a government, of course. Biden is acting more like a paranoid, secretive dictator than the leader of a transparent democratic government. All this shifting and pivoting whenever the mood strikes him, stopping and starting construction of a Congressionally-approved border wall, without even a public announcement, seems pretty anti-democratic, actually.












						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, September 19, 2022 ☙ GOOD INFO 🦠
					

Biden pivots on border wall; viral video catches deep state red handed; Biden says the pandemic is OVER; NYC fires more unjabbed teachers; Taiwan hit with 7.2 magnitude earthquake; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Greeted by 'FJB' Chants at Queen's Funeral​

Biden’s presidency has led to great social media content, an economic recession, the highest inflation rates in 40 years, and a consumer price index report so bad that it crashed markets, burning $1.5 trillion to ash. It also led to the “let’s go, Brandon” chant that has driven liberals insane because they have no answer for it.

“Dark Brandon” was a pathetic attempt to make this anti-Biden war cry their own by trying to make Biden, who has lost all cognitive function, into some strategic wizard who plays 4-D chess like some dark lord of the Sith. Biden is only one thing: a punchline.

As foreign dignitaries gathered for Queen Elizabeth II’s funeral, Joe Biden rolled in late and was also greeted by “FJB” chants by British spectators (via The Guardian):


----------



## Kyle

Ad Rips Arizona Democrat Mark Kelly for Backing ‘Policies Pushing Transgender Drugs,’ Operations on Youth

A pro-family group called the American Principles Project (APA) released an ad in Arizona slamming Sen. Mark Kelly (D-AZ) for supporting “policies pushing transgender drugs and surgeries on kids.”

The APP, a national organization that aims “to make the family the most powerful, well-represented special interest group in Washington, D.C,” announced the advertisement’s release on Monday.

A narrator then states, “Democrats like Mark Kelly and Joe Biden support policies pushing dangerous transgender drugs and surgeries on kids, taking away parental rights,” as a graphic on the screen references Senate Bill 393, which Kelly and 45 other Democrats cosponsor.

“Kids are told, elementary school, middle school, if your parents don’t go along with this, they’re not on your side,” Grossman says. “There are no gold standard studies about transgender kids. Zero. We have to go out there and stop this, our children deserve better.”

The bill, titled the “Equality Act,” would effectively eliminate the legal definition of biological sex if signed into law and, as Melissa Moschella, Ph.D., pointed out in a report published by the Heritage Foundation, impose “a radical ideology with sweeping implications on all Americans.”












						Ad Rips Mark Kelly for Backing 'Policies Pushing Transgender' Operations on Youth
					

An ad in Arizona is slamming Sen. Mark Kelly (D-AZ) for supporting "policies pushing transgender drugs and surgeries on kids."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> The Intercept ran a timely article yesterday headlined, “Border Wall Construction Resumes Under President Joe Biden.” Hahahaha, oh they’re killing me this morning! The sub-headline explained, “The Biden administration laid out its plans to rev up work on completing Donald Trump’s signature project.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may recall that Biden halted the Trump’s border wall right after he took office in January 2021, mumbling something about “what border crisis?” Now, although there’s no official announcement, and corporate media is completely silent about the massive policy shift, but it seems as though an unofficial policy to continue the construction is now suddenly and unexpectedly in force.
> 
> The Intercept reported that last week, “U.S. Customs and Border Protection confirmed that work on the border wall that began under Trump is revving back up under Biden,” explaining that “tarting next month, contractors will return to the Sonoran Desert in Arizona to resume work on the wall, senior CBP officials said in a public webinar.”
> 
> Gosh. What could have caused this sudden shift in Biden’s thinking? I have two ideas. First, according to a weekend story in Just the News headlined, “Two More Texas Counties Declare Invasion At Southern Border, Bringing Total To 29.”
> 
> So far, Governor Abbott has stopped short of declaring a statewide invasion — no state has. But with literally hundreds of thousands of untracked, unvetted, illegal foreign nationals streaming across Texas’ border every month, one wonders WHAT the governor thinks an “invasion” is?
> 
> There must be some other, highly-technical definition of the word out there that I’m not aware of.
> 
> Last week, Texas neared 30 Texas border counties declaring their own local states of invasion. But then, more significantly because it blew up on corporate media, Governor DeSantis shipped a handful of migrants to the sunny shores of Martha’s Vineyard, and THEN we find out the Biden administration want to start building the wall again.
> 
> Could it have something to do with headlines like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pivoting! It’s no way to run a government, of course. Biden is acting more like a paranoid, secretive dictator than the leader of a transparent democratic government. All this shifting and pivoting whenever the mood strikes him, stopping and starting construction of a Congressionally-approved border wall, without even a public announcement, seems pretty anti-democratic, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, September 19, 2022 ☙ GOOD INFO 🦠
> 
> 
> Biden pivots on border wall; viral video catches deep state red handed; Biden says the pandemic is OVER; NYC fires more unjabbed teachers; Taiwan hit with 7.2 magnitude earthquake; and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coffeeandcovid.com




The wall is being continued only in Arizona, a state democrats hope to hold. They know Texas is a lost cause.


----------



## GURPS

Federal Money Intended for Zoning Reformers Ends Up in NIMBY Clutches​

Late last week, the U.S. Department of Transportation announced the recipients of $1.5 billion in grants from the Infrastructure for Rebuilding America (INFRA) program—one of five grant programs the administration said would be used to encourage zoning reforms.

Of the 26 INFRA grant awards this cycle, 19 are going to state transportation departments or port authorities that don't set zoning regulations or issue residential building permits. These bureaucracies can't be incentivized to change regulations they don't have any power over in the first place.

And the few INFRA recipients that do approve building permits don't appear to have been on the cutting edge of zoning reform. Some are actively fighting reform.

Rural Carver County, Minnesota, received a $10 million grant to widen a two-lane road into a four-lane highway. The county's most recent comprehensive plan calls for protecting its "unique and rural agricultural character" from new commercial and residential development.

Flagstaff, Arizona, received a $32.4 million grant to build pedestrian safety improvements. Officials there recently argued against the need to lower impact fees for new development and a more permissive zoning code to address an estimated 7,000-unit shortage of homes.

"We're looking for units that are affordable. Market units do not deliver that," the city's director of community development told the _Arizona Mirror _earlier this month.

New York City received a $110 million grant to build electric charging stations and refrigerated warehouses at the city's Hunts Point Terminal Produce Market. This is despite the city underbuilding housing for the last decade and actively adopting an "inclusionary zoning" policy that actively disincentivizes new housing construction.


----------



## GURPS

41-year-old driver admits to intentionally running over and killing Republican teenager in North Dakota due to political dispute​

After being charged on Monday with vehicular homicide and leaving the scene of a deadly accident, Brandt admitted that his actions were politically motivated.

According to InForum, Ellingson had been participating in a street dance Saturday night, and when it wrapped up, he noticed that Brandt was following him. 

Ellingson called his mother to ask for help, but it was too late. Moments later, Brandt slammed into him with his car in an alleyway, killing the teen.

Brandt later called police himself to report the incident. As InForum reports, he claimed that Ellingson had been part of a “Republican extremist group,” and had ordered others to come after him following a political argument.

According to police, Brandt was drunk at the time, however aside from that, very little is known about what transpired.

“We do not know of any witnesses,” North Dakota Highway Patrol Captain Bryan Niewind said. “We are still making attempts to interview potential witnesses from the street dance, people that were present prior to the crash happening.”

Brandt, who Ellingson’s mother knew, was ordered to be held on $50,000 bail, however, he declined, citing his job, family, and house as reasons why he should not be considered a flight risk.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Court papers show Brandt called 911 around 2:30 a.m. Sunday and told the 911 dispatcher that he just hit Ellingson, claiming the teen was part of a Republican extremist group and was calling people to come get Brandt after a political argument.

Ellingson's mom told police her son called her just before the crash, asking if she knew Brandt, which she does. She does not believe her son knew him.

"We are still trying to determine what, exactly, transpired at the time of crash and prior to that as well," explained Niewind.

Police say Brandt was drunk when he hit and killed Ellingson with his SUV.

"We do not know of any witnesses. We are still making attempts to interview potential witnesses from the street dance, people that were present prior to the crash happening," Niewind said.

A judge ordered Brandt held on $50,000, which he objected, saying he's not a flight risk.

"I have a job, a life and a house and things I don't want to see go by the wayside — family that are very important to me," Brandt told the judge.










						Police: Driver admitted to intentionally killing teen at North Dakota street dance after political dispute
					

Court papers say 41-year-old Shannon Brandt confessed to a 911 dispatcher and police that he killed 18-year-old Cayler Ellingson due to a political dispute.




					www.grandforksherald.com


----------



## stgislander

Because Maga Reps are known to be violent, Prog Dems have to use preemptive violence to protect themselves.


----------



## GURPS

Driver Admits to Intentionally Running Over Teen, Claims He Was 'Republican Extremist'​


Eighteen-year-old Cayler Ellingson was hit and killed by a man driving a car in McHenry, North Dakota.

Now, that’s a horrible story, but the initial facts coming out on the case make it even more troubling: It wasn’t an accident.

Ellingson had been out at a street dance when he called his mother to rescue him, because he said he was being chased by 41-year-old Shannon Brandt. But by the time she reached him, Cayler was dead. What Brandt allegedly admitted about the killing was chilling.


----------



## GURPS

The Point Has Been Made​




“I would, in fact, make sure that there is — we immediately surge to the border. All those people who are seeking asylum, they deserve to be heard,” Biden infamously proclaimed during the third Democratic presidential primary debate in Sept. 2019. “That’s who we are. We’re a nation who says, if you want to flee, and you’re freeing oppression, you should come.”

Obviously, that’s exactly what happened, so much so to the point that we’ve seen record numbers of illegal immigrants cross the border under Biden’s watch since he shut down border construction and scrapped former President Donald Trump’s Remain in Mexico policy, with the “gotaways” (those who slip beyond border enforcement authorities and make it into the country untouched) in 2022 alone numbering in the mid-hundreds of thousands so far.

But while the border crisis made headlines throughout the first few months of Biden’s presidency, it slacked off significantly after the summer months as it was making the Biden-Harris administration look bad, especially considering the fact that Harris wasn’t doing what she was tasked with doing – get to the “root causes” of the border crisis, and after Biden himself faced his own “kids in cages” moment, which outraged even his staunchest defenders.


----------



## GURPS

Biden said to send them back wasn’t “rational,” and Jean-Pierre said they were “fleeing Communism.” Now, this is a fascinating response and an own goal, because while they are trying to deflect away from their failure to do anything about the crisis at the border, Biden and the progressive Jean-Pierre are implicitly admitting the problem of extreme leftism — that people want to flee it. While some fleeing Communism might have legitimate asylum claims (although they likely traveled through other countries– where they could claim asylum–to get here), that doesn’t mean that you leave open the door to everyone, which is what the White House seems to be saying.

But that wasn’t the only own goal that KJP committed during her briefing. I wrote earlier about the report that Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis may have been sending a group of illegal aliens to an airport near Rehoboth Beach, Joe Biden’s vacation home in Delaware, on Tuesday.











						Biden Blunders Badly on the Border, as WH Makes Two Big Missteps
					

Karine Jean-Pierre just slipped up...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden said to send them back wasn’t “rational,” and Jean-Pierre said they were “fleeing Communism.” Now, this is a fascinating response and an own goal, because while they are trying to deflect away from their failure to do anything about the crisis at the border, Biden and the progressive Jean-Pierre are implicitly admitting the problem of extreme leftism — that people want to flee it. While some fleeing Communism might have legitimate asylum claims (although they likely traveled through other countries– where they could claim asylum–to get here), that doesn’t mean that you leave open the door to everyone, which is what the White House seems to be saying.
> 
> But that wasn’t the only own goal that KJP committed during her briefing. I wrote earlier about the report that Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis may have been sending a group of illegal aliens to an airport near Rehoboth Beach, Joe Biden’s vacation home in Delaware, on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Blunders Badly on the Border, as WH Makes Two Big Missteps
> 
> 
> Karine Jean-Pierre just slipped up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com




Uh, isn't Nicaragua in Central America .


----------



## Merlin99

herb749 said:


> Uh, isn't Nicaragua in Central America .


No, Nicaragua is in America. It's only you ungodly republicans that have attached these artificial labels to these people. YOU PEOPLE MAKE ME SICK AND I WISH YOU WOULD ALL DIE.






Something happened there, I think I may have channeled my lefty aunt.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Cash vs cashless is a false dichotomy within a broken system​



The last few years have indeed seen a dramatic acceleration in these platforms being more than willing to de-bank those who ideologically step out of line, serving as a disturbing onslaught against our individual rights. In recent days and weeks, that campaign has moved into overdrive.


----------



## GURPS

“Well, this is my house. My house where I live with my children in this house right here,” the farmer narrates in the video. “There’s your freaking border wall. … Eight individuals just crossed the freaking border wall, running. … Tried going in my door but the door was locked. So what did they do? They ran right inside my grandpa’s house. Four of them made it inside the barricades themselves inside my 95-year-old grandpa’s house. You want to tell me it’s okay?”

“They tried to break into my house, that’s locked. They tried to razzle-dazzle my porch and my laundry room door and that’s locked,” he added.

“These guys just bull-rushed our houses. I mean trying to open doors, trying to get in,” the farmer told Fox News Digital. “Not everyone is that and I’m in agreement with that, but these guys were trying to get away and get into our houses. That was pretty bad.”

“When they have zero respect and barge in your home on a Sunday at four o’clock in the afternoon when you’re sitting down, rest and relaxing, recliner up and your door flings wide open and three people that you don’t know just come running through the kitchen, it’s unfathomable,” he added.

“I feel that we’re at an all-time peak right now. We’re at the highest we’ve seen this in, ultimately, 90 to 95 years,” he concluded.











						WATCH: ‘These Guys Just Bull-Rushed Our Houses’: Texas Farmer’s Video Of Illegals Barging Into His Grandpa’s Home | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The Stock Market Officially Collapses Into Bear Market Territory​
At time of writing, the index had, at its lowest point, fallen more than 2.7% during the day to around 29,300 points, with the Nasdaq and S&P 500 down by 2.7% and 2.64% respectively at time of writing. With the Dow Jones officially falling more than 20% from its recent peak in June, stocks will have entered a slump known by investors as a “bear market” if the losses hold when trading ends Friday, according to CNBC. 

The Nasdaq was down by 30.92% this year, with the S&P 500 down 22.98% this year, as of close of business yesterday, according to data from MarketWatch.

“Stocks were overvalued because their nominal price has been fueled by the inflation of the Federal Reserve,” Heritage Foundation economist E.J. Antoni told the Daily Caller News Foundation. “As soon as the Fed took away the punch bowl… what happened? Stocks immediately took a nosedive and are continuing to do so, because the only thing that has been fueling this economic recovery hasn’t been real growth, but again, money creation.”


----------



## GURPS

Sen. Chuck Schumer wants $290M to help fight deadly ‘rainbow fentanyl’​

The $290 million in funds would be used to sustain 61 Overdose Response Strategy teams that would help try to curb fentanyl, including the new “rainbow” kind, the New York Democrat said at a press conference.

“This is fentanyl, this is a Sweetart — you tell me the difference,” Schumer said while holding up pictures of both the deadly pills and the tangy sweets. “Halloween is coming up… this is really worrisome and really dangerous.”

Schumer said he would make the push this week as part of a must-pass funding bill to keep the government running.

“Our drug dealers will stop at nothing, and are now giving this evil drug the morbid moniker of ‘Rainbow.’ It’s gross, it’s disgusting,” he said.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Sen. Chuck Schumer wants $290M to help fight deadly ‘rainbow fentanyl’​
> 
> The $290 million in funds would be used to sustain 61 Overdose Response Strategy teams that would help try to curb fentanyl, including the new “rainbow” kind, the New York Democrat said at a press conference.
> 
> “This is fentanyl, this is a Sweetart — you tell me the difference,” Schumer said while holding up pictures of both the deadly pills and the tangy sweets. “Halloween is coming up… this is really worrisome and really dangerous.”
> 
> Schumer said he would make the push this week as part of a must-pass funding bill to keep the government running.
> 
> “Our drug dealers will stop at nothing, and are now giving this evil drug the morbid moniker of ‘Rainbow.’ It’s gross, it’s disgusting,” he said.



The border is becoming an election issue. This fentanyl stuff has been out for months. Now they want to talk about it.


----------



## GURPS

In January Biden Said the Stock Market Hit “Record After Record After Record on My Watch” – Today Stocks Have Lost $7.6 Trillion in Value Since Biden Took Office​




Fast-forward 9 months later and the US economy is in a recession.

The stock market has also taken a brutal beating since Joe Biden was installed.

Fox News is now reporting that the stock market is down $7.6 trillion since Joe Biden took office.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> Do Not Feed The Animals





Portland retiree dealing with homeless thieves: 'At some point your compassion just runs out'​

The problems in Portland just don’t seem to end. Yesterday KGW 8 reported on a retirement community in northeast Portland where a row of campers and RVs have moved in and started preying on neighbors.



> “It’s pure hell,” said Bambi Alvey, who has lived in the retirement community for 10 years. “I wake up every morning looking out my window at the homeless people looking through my window back at me.”…
> “Every morning I go out, I look at my window to see what they have stolen out of my yard,” added Yvonne McKown who has been living there for eight years…
> One neighbor said one of the campers threatened to burn their homes down if they called the police.
> “I’m about at my breaking point. I’ve had enough of it, and I’ve been thinking about moving,” said McKown…
> “At some point your compassion just runs out. You don’t have any anymore,” said [Jerome] Hulett.


----------



## GURPS

Economist Makes Waves After Arguing The Biden Admin Destroyed The Nord Stream Pipeline​
“The European economy is getting hammered by the sudden cutoff of energy,” Sachs contended. “And now to make it definitive, the destruction of the Nord Stream Pipeline — which I would bet was a U.S. action, perhaps U.S. and Poland.”

When asked to justify his assertion, Sachs claimed that radar data indicated that American military helicopters typically based in Gdansk, Poland, had been circling over the area. He also noted that President Joe Biden said days before the invasion that he would “bring an end” to Nord Stream 2 if Russian troops entered Ukraine. After the pipelines were destroyed, Secretary of State Antony Blinken called the phenomenon a “tremendous opportunity” to end European reliance on Russian energy.

“That’s a strange way to talk if you’re worried about piracy on international infrastructure of vital significance,” Sachs said. “I know it runs counter to our narrative — you’re not allowed to say these things in the West — but the fact of the matter is all over the world when I talk to people, they think the U.S. did it. Even reporters on our papers that are involved tell me ‘Of course,’ but it doesn’t show up in our media.”

While some European ministers said Russia may have destroyed its own pipelines to increase gas prices, others blamed the United States for the damage, which caused natural gas to spew toward the surface of the Baltic Sea. Disabling the pipelines would remove the possibility of Germany caving to Russia and ending sanctions in time to import energy for the winter.


----------



## Hijinx

Biden says a lot of stupid things, It's hard to tell from his words sometimes what he is saying but  if you just assume that whatever he says is a lie you don't go wrong very often.

This article says the pipeline was destroyed, but destruction of an entire pipeline seems like a hard thing to do in my mind. Just how badly was the pipeline damaged and why can it not be fixed in a short period of time.?


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> why can it not be fixed in a short period of time.?


Not an easy fix, can't just throw some Flex Tape over it.  The logistics of an underwater repair at that depth is daunting, the tenders they use are designed to lay the pipe sections sequentially as they traverse across the water.  To just pick up a section in the middle and raise it to the surface means literally raising the whole pipeline for miles on either side.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Seven days of mayhem: Random killings expose lethality of Democrat crime policies​



In a single week, the Democrats' permissive approach to law enforcement — insecure borders, cashless bail and exploding homelessness — left a lethal wake of innocent victims that shook communities coast to coast and invigorated a political debate less than 30 days from mid-term elections.

"Policymakers have decided that law-abiding citizens are secondary and that those who commit crimes are afforded protections that embolden more crime," Dutchess County Executive Marcus Molinaro in New York told Fox News earlier this week.

Molinaro was reacting to the tragic shooting death of Paul Kutz, a 53-year-old college dad who was gunned down in a suburban New York hotel while visiting his son during family weekend at Marist College.

The suspects were two homeless men wanted in connection with other crimes who were smoking a PCP-like substance and had bomb-making materials in their room, police have said,

New York has been ground zero for liberals' experimentation with cashless bail, and the toll exacted by repeat offenders is mounting daily.


----------



## GURPS

Migrants bused to NYC hotel going door-to-door asking for help​
Locals said they were never informed that so many migrants would be brought to their middle-class neighborhood at once and that the area is already overwhelmed with the sudden flood of needy families.

Mayor  Adams had declared a state of emergency in the city Friday over the deluge of migrants to the Big Apple,  warning that the influx was pushing the city’s shelter system to its breaking point and  set to taxpayers $1 billion by next year.

Felipe Viera, 24, and his wife, Gilimersy Perdomo, 26, of Trujillo, Venezuela, told The Post on Sunday that they arrived on Staten Island six days ago.

 On their second day here, Viera needed an emergency appendectomy, the couple said.

“Living here has been OK, but we don’t have access to medicine, and the food is not that great. It comes frozen and microwavable,’’ Viera said.


----------



## GURPS

America's Suicidal Energy Policy Has Very Real Costs​

There is an obvious question to be asked in the face of this random and chaotic non-strategy: Why, precisely, doesn’t the Biden administration just ramp up energy production by unleashing the power of America’s oil industry? After all, America is still the world’s leading supplier of oil and natural gas. And we have billions of dollars in investment sitting on the sidelines; refineries have been dropping offline and energy companies transitioning away from the precise forms of fuel that actually power the globe. 

The answer is just as obvious: This administration is far more tied to its ideological predilections than to reality. Actually, reality actively _angers_ this administration: when it fosters a foolish policy and predictably dire results follow, the administration’s response is pique at that cause-and-effect relationship. This administration pursues green energy boondoggles while begging for energy from America’s foes, watches those foes hold Europe hostage in the midst of a potential nuclear standoff — and then, of course, yells about how cruel our foes are for cutting off energy supplies to our allies. This is both unproductive and geopolitically imbecilic.

But at least it makes the leaders of the free world feel warm and fuzzy inside. And if America’s enemies gain comparative power, at least we’ll have the comfort of snootily lecturing those enemies on the certainty of their political isolation; as State Department Senior Advisor for Energy Security Amos Hochstein recently stated, “low income countries have seen that Saudi Arabia and Russia are colluding against them.” 

Odd, then, that low-income countries are disproportionately siding with Russia and Saudi Arabia. Perhaps that has something to do with the continued dedication of wealthy westerners to the proposition that the most effective energy policy for rising from poverty ought to be phased out — that the ladder to prosperity ought to be pulled up behind rich European nations in the name of sophistry spouted by Swedish teenagers who specialize in cross-generational derisive contempt. 

The West has surrendered wise policy — or even simply non-suicidal policy — in favor of allegiance to pipe dreams. Then we wonder just why reality seems to keep collapsing in on us like an abandoned house.


----------



## GURPS

We Could Be Losing 175,000 Jobs a Month Soon​

Political analyst Charlie Cook warned Democrats recently: you can’t count on any more good news to break your way. The August spending bill and the abortion hysterics gave Democrats a slight boost as the dog days of summer ended—but that’s over. Voters don’t care about the Democrats’ inflationary spending bill, and the abortion rage has died. The September consumer index report was an abject disaster that set the markets ablaze. It was a vicious punch to the face reminding voters that inflation is very much the economic elephant in the room. It’s not the development Democrats wanted to return less than a month away from the 2022 midterms. On top of the economic recession, crime is now creeping back into the national consciousness. If Democrats felt that the stream of bad news would end—they would be wrong. Bank of America now expects the economy to shed 175,000 jobs a month soon (via KSL):




> The Federal Reserve's fight to squash inflation will cause the U.S. economy to start losing tens of thousands of jobs a month beginning early next year, Bank of America warns.
> Although the jobs market remained surprisingly strong in September, the Fed is working hard to change that by aggressively raising interest rates to ease demand for everything from cars and homes to appliances.
> The pace of job growth is expected to be roughly cut in half during the fourth quarter of this year, Bank of America told clients in a report Friday.
> As pressure from the Fed's war on inflation builds, nonfarm payrolls will begin shrinking early next year, translating to a loss of about 175,000 jobs a month during the first quarter, the bank said. Charts published by Bank of America suggest job losses will continue through much of 2023.
> "The premise is a harder landing rather than a softer one," Michael Gapen, head of U.S. economics at Bank of America, told CNN in a phone interview Monday.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> We Could Be Losing 175,000 Jobs a Month Soon​
> 
> Political analyst Charlie Cook warned Democrats recently: you can’t count on any more good news to break your way. The August spending bill and the abortion hysterics gave Democrats a slight boost as the dog days of summer ended—but that’s over. Voters don’t care about the Democrats’ inflationary spending bill, and the abortion rage has died. The September consumer index report was an abject disaster that set the markets ablaze. It was a vicious punch to the face reminding voters that inflation is very much the economic elephant in the room. It’s not the development Democrats wanted to return less than a month away from the 2022 midterms. On top of the economic recession, crime is now creeping back into the national consciousness. If Democrats felt that the stream of bad news would end—they would be wrong. Bank of America now expects the economy to shed 175,000 jobs a month soon (via KSL):




The democrats are hoping their bribes bought enough votes to remain in charge. Then after the election it all comes crashing down. Suckers .


----------



## GURPS

Biden to Import 65K Foreign Workers for Blue-Collar Jobs as 11.6 Million Americans Are Jobless​

This week, Biden’s Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and Labor Department announced that the administration would be allowing businesses to import a few less than 65,000 H-2B foreign visa workers to take nonagricultural jobs in construction, meatpacking, and landscaping, among other industries.

This is in addition to the 66,000 H-2B foreign visa workers that the Biden administration has already allowed into the United States labor market to take blue-collar jobs.

“The Department of Homeland Security is moving with unprecedented speed to meet the needs of American businesses,” said DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said in a statement.


----------



## GURPS

There Goes Biden’s College Vote: FDA Announces Nationwide Shortage Of Adderall​

President Joe Biden, like all Democrats, has constantly courted the college vote, but a new nationwide shortage could threaten that secured voting bloc — or at the very least force young Americans to pay more for a certain educational enhancer. Per the Food and Drug Administration, America is officially experiencing a shortage of Adderall.

Adderall, a prescription drug meant to treat certain medical ailments, is notorious for being illicitly used on university campuses around the country. According to one Ohio State University, “nearly one in six college students now say they’ve used stimulants like Adderall, Ritalin, or Dexedrine–drugs” that are normally prescribed for Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD)–without a prescription.”

Since those drugs increase focus, many feel Adderall and similar pills help them complete papers or study without distraction. Anecdotally, the drug can often range from $5.00 – $7.00 per pill when traded on the black college dorm market, according to Psycom.net. Based on the simple Econ. 101 lesson on supply and demand, that cost could soon skyrocket.

[clip]

This is not the first shortage of a critical need in recent months. The baby formula crisis is still ongoing, and nations from around the world have been air shipping in pallets of the product for struggling Americans. Somehow, the president considers depending on the rest of the world for basic items like food for newborns to be a success.

Yet college students are a bit insulated from real-world problems in their academic bubble surrounded by leftist professors. Biden’s economic policies have created anxiety for millions of Americans, but it isn’t unreasonable to assume those effects aren’t felt quite as much on a college campus.


----------



## herb749

College kids have money. They haven't had to pay a loan in over 2 yrs.


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> Locals said they were never informed that so many migrants would be brought to their middle-class neighborhood at once and that the area is already overwhelmed with the sudden flood of needy families.



Now they know how people who live in border towns feel.




> “Living here has been OK, but we don’t have access to medicine, and the food is not that great. It comes frozen and microwavable,’’ Viera said.



Boo hoo.  Then go the hell home.


----------



## GURPS

Thanksgiving Is Being Canceled by Many Due to Bidenflation​

In 2020, an Ipsos survey found that nine out of ten Americans planned to participate in Thanksgiving activities, but according to Personal Capital’s survey, 1 in 4 Americans is planning to skip Thanksgiving this year to save money.

While many are cutting costs by not celebrating Thanksgiving at all, others are slashing expenses in other ways. “Many of this year’s Thanksgiving hosts are keeping things simple and affordable by sharing the load,” explains Personal Capital. “Over half of respondents planned to keep gatherings small, make fewer dishes, and ask guests to bring something to the table. Another 42% were willing to ask guests to pitch in money for the meal.”

Younger generations are more likely to use all four methods, while older generations are less likely to use any of them.


----------



## GURPS

Suspected illegal immigrant is charged with murdering Vegas showgirl, 30, in Strip knife rampage that also saw man, 47, stabbed to death and six others injured​
A Guatemalan man, suspected of being in the country illegally, was formally charged Tuesday in last week's fatal stabbing spree on the Las Vegas Strip.

Yoni Barrios, 32, was charged Tuesday with two counts of murder and six counts of attempted murder for his deadly rampage on the Las Vegas Strip last Thursday.

Prosecutors say he stabbed five women posing as showgirls — along with a group of tourists — with a 12-inch knife outside the Wynn Las Vegas.

He claimed he wanted to 'let the anger out' after he thought people were laughing at him for wanting to take a picture with the showgirls, according to a police report.


----------



## GURPS

Most Americans Believe 'Misinformation' Creates ‘Extreme’ Political Views, Increases Hate Crimes: Poll​

This week, the Integrity Institute released a study that found that Twitter and TikTok amplify “misinformation” more than other platforms. In the study write-up, the institute said it would monitor these platforms before and after the U.S. midterm elections to see if they are “taking responsible actions in response to misinformation” spread on them.

A new Pearson Institute/Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research poll found that 91 percent of adults say the spread of “misinformation is a problem.” And the majority, 73 percent, believe misinformation contributes to “extreme political views and hate crimes.”
In the poll write-up, researchers claimed that many adults are choosing not to share content on social media to avoid spreading misinformation.



> With the midterm elections approaching, significant majorities of Democrats, Republicans, and independents believe misinformation is a problem. Nearly three-quarters of the public are at least somewhat concerned they have been exposed to misinformation and just under half are worried they have spread misinformation.
> The public believes misinformation is having serious consequences. More than half of adults say misinformation increases political engagement, and about 7 in 10 say misinformation increases extreme political views and hate crimes such as violence motivated by race, gender, or religion. About half also say misinformation decreases trust in government.
> Given the widespread concerns about misinformation, majorities of adults report engaging in behaviors at least some of the time to avoid consuming or spreading misinformation such as checking multiple sources or even deciding not to share content on social media at all.



In the findings, 77 percent of respondents said misinformation increases hate crimes, including violence motivated by race, gender and religion. This figure includes 85 percent of Democrats and 72 percent of Republicans.


----------



## GURPS

Army Secretary Champions What's 'Important': Making 'Marginalized Communities' 'Feel Included'​

But these days, it seems, everyone should do the opposite of that suggested by John F. Kennedy during his 1961 inaugural address. Our new dictate: Demand what your country must do for you.

Apropos of the radical reversal, Secretary of the Army Christine Wormuth recently laid out a Defense Department priority. During the Association of the Army’s annual conference, she asserted the branch isn’t woke — it’s just focused on Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion.

The Army is here to care for those who’ve been harmed. It now sees each unique individual — including his or her color, sexual sensibilities, and self-perception — and it’s devoted to being inclusive:




> “In terms of, you know, soldiers coming from, um, marginalized communities or, you know, demographics that are not widely represented in the Army, that’s part of why we’ve got to emphasize positive command climates and inclusion.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Why Can't the Biden Administration Fix Infant Formula Supply Problems a Year After They Began?​


The story has fallen out of the headlines — partially because the Biden administration has ceased treating the issue as a crisis. But according to the U.S. Census Bureau, the “out of stock” level for infant formula was still at 18% at the end of September, when 5% is considered a problem.

_Wall Street Journal:_



> Rep. Rosa DeLauro (D., Conn.), who chairs the House Appropriations Committee, said she plans to introduce legislation next month aimed at addressing the roots of the supply shortage and fostering the growth of smaller domestic manufacturers, but she declined to give specific details.
> “For me the underlying piece of all of this is market consolidation,” she said.



That market consolidation is a large part of the problem. When there are only three or four major brands of formula and one of them is forced to shut down due to manufacturing problems, shortages are inevitable.

This is especially true because U.S. law forbids the importation of baby formula from abroad unless it meets the precise, strict guidelines on manufacturing and labeling found in the United States. Eventually, the Biden administration waved those requirements temporarily, but the regulations are anti-competitive and should be relaxed permanently.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Why Can't the Biden Administration Fix Infant Formula Supply Problems a Year After They Began?​
> 
> 
> The story has fallen out of the headlines — partially because the Biden administration has ceased treating the issue as a crisis. But according to the U.S. Census Bureau, the “out of stock” level for infant formula was still at 18% at the end of September, when 5% is considered a problem.
> 
> _Wall Street Journal:_
> 
> 
> 
> That market consolidation is a large part of the problem. When there are only three or four major brands of formula and one of them is forced to shut down due to manufacturing problems, shortages are inevitable.
> 
> This is especially true because U.S. law forbids the importation of baby formula from abroad unless it meets the precise, strict guidelines on manufacturing and labeling found in the United States. Eventually, the Biden administration waved those requirements temporarily, but the regulations are anti-competitive and should be relaxed permanently.



I saw a TV ad for a foreign baby formula company on Sunday. They see an opportunity.


----------



## GURPS

‘The Left Is Out For Blood’: Biden’s DOJ ‘Weaponizing’ Law To Arrest ‘Political Enemies,’ Former Official Says​

“The left is out for blood, and Biden’s base is demanding prosecutions and the DOJ is providing them,” said Roger Severino, who served as an attorney at the Department of Justice’s Civil Rights division, the same division that enforces the FACE Act.

[clip]

The FACE Act also protects houses of worship and pro-life pregnancy centers, both of which have been firebombed across the country after the Dobbs decision. Thirty-three churches and 54 pregnancy centers have been attacked, according to the Catholic News Service. The DOJ has not prosecuted any cases of destruction against pro-life centers, Severino stressed.

The effort to arrest pro-lifers is specifically being pushed before the midterms, Department of Homeland Security official under the Trump administration, Ken Cuccinelli, told the Daily Caller.

“This has nothing to do with public safety. This is political virtue signaling to the radical-left base that has control of this administration,” Cuccinelli said.

“I think it will thoroughly backfire on them. I can’t think of a way they’ll get one more vote because they arrest these people, but I guarantee you, a lot [more] pro-lifers will stay home than might have for the midterm election,” he added.


----------



## GURPS

Home Heating Oil Rationing Begins in Northeast, and It's Not Even Winter Yet​

It looks like President Joe Biden might get his winter of death after all, and it’s not because of the unvaccinated.

If you live in the Northeast, you know that even in normal times, heating oil bills constitute a significant expense because winters are usually brutal. Unfortunately, this year could be the worst year ever for residents of the region hoping to adequately heat their homes. Not only are heating oil prices through the roof on anti-fossil fuel President Joe Biden’s watch, but even for those who have the funds to stock up, it doesn’t really matter: heating oil rationing is already taking place.

Rationing. Like toilet paper and baby formula rationing. Why is all this rationing happening on Biden’s watch? For the record, we never once worried about rationing under former President Donald Trump.

But the worst part about this unfolding crisis is that it’s not even winter. 

According to a bombshell Bloomberg report:



> The US Northeast is so short on heating oil that the fuel used to power home furnaces is being rationed even before the start of winter.
> 
> Some wholesalers in Connecticut are putting retailers on allocation, meaning they can only get a limited amount of fuel based on availability, according to Chris Herb, president of the Connecticut Energy Marketers Association, which represents around 600 family-owned retailers in the state. These retailers must in turn ration their customers.




Bloomberg’s data matches what former Maine Gov. Paul LePage, a Republican gubernatorial candidate, told radio talk show host Howie Carr this week, in that the heating oil shortage situation in the Northeast is beyond frightening and a genuine cause for concern. LePage essentially begged current Democratic Maine Gov. Janet Mills to do something, anything, to bring attention to the situation before it’s too late and people start dying, while also blaming Biden for not properly addressing the issue.

“Today, just about an hour ago, we got information from a local oil dealer… oil right now, tonight at five o’clock, is $5.69. Kerosene is $6.69 a gallon. This is what we’re facing right now,” LePage said during the interview Friday.


----------



## GURPS

What a difference Biden makes: Delta Airlines OWNS their suddenly profitable oil refinery​


Skyrocketing inflation, heating oil shortages, constricted goods flowing on the Mississippi, a possible, crippling rail strike, climbing inventories, out-of-control crime, and on and on…_EGADS and little fishes_!! Could the immediate future of the country look any more dire under Joe Biden and his thugs dang near criminally inept administration?

Oh. _You betcha_.

There’s a looming diesel shortage, with diesel stockpiles at their lowest record going back darn near 30 years.



> The country is _*down to 25 days of diesel supply* with stockpiles at their lowest level for this time of year in records going back to 1993_. In the Northeast, where more people_ burn fuel for home heating than anywhere else in the country, *inventories are a third of their typical levels* heading into winter_. National Economic Council Director Brian Deese called the levels “unacceptably low.” By late October, diesel prices had risen for more than two weeks to 50% above where they were a year ago.



What runs on diesel, besides people’s oil furnaces? Only, like, _everything_. And the dynamics of this crunch and the prices are pretty interesting as well. Without a doubt, Dementia Joe’s immediate actions upon assuming the throne were _the_ catalyst for the precipitous decline to where we are right now, energy-wise. Period. Everything that has happened in the world since inflaming the energy situation would have been mitigated by our continued energy independence. Biden stripped us of that protection the second he got ahold of one of those fancy pens, and someone told him what to sign.

They have maintained that ruinous course in spite of their baldly mendacious assertions to the contrary…



> The Biden administration has_ leased fewer acres for oil-and-gas drilling offshore and on federal land than any other administration_ in its early stages dating back to the end of World War II, according to a Wall Street Journal analysis.









*Inventories of diesel are low for a number of those obvious (above, including Ukraine/Russia), and not-so-obvious, reasons. Part of it has been an ongoing lack of refining capability, especially on the East Coast. This would be a self-inflicted wound on their part. I remembered a post I’d written from 2012, where Obama was bemoaning gas prices due to a lack of refining capacity, while HIS EPA was simultaneously shutting down three Pennsylvania refineries. Hello? We are also now in the time of year when refineries close for maintenance as they switch over their seasonal blends to winter – also EPA-mandated – and that crimps supplies available as facilities go offline. Then there’s the lurking Green agenda – changing over existing refineries to create biofuel. Not helpful in the current circumstances, but they will forge ahead destroying us to save the planet for…someone.*


[clip]

Where does Delta come into all this, after the commodities and doom and gloom lecture? That’s kind of interesting, too. At the top of the post, where I linked to those three PA refineries being closed in 2012? One of them was the Trainer facility, and it was given an EPA reprieve, of all things. CONOCO-Phillips still wanted to unload it, and Delta Airlines bought it as a hedge against oil prices and jet fuel shortages. They lost their butt owning it for _years_ – as a small refinery fighting the EPA mandates tooth and nail didn’t help – and repeatedly tried to unload it, but, _HEY_! There’s been a sudden turnaround. Things are looking rosy and they are looking prescient. From April:



> Delta _will see a benefit of 20 cents per gallon of jet fuel _from its refinery, which acts as a hedge against the spike in fuel. In particular, the refinery supplies fuel for Delta’s York operations, but Chief Financial Officer Daniel Janki said Monroe Energy’s output acts as a 40-50 percent fuel hedge across Delta’s network. In the first quarter, the refinery knocked about 7 cents off each gallon of jet fuel Delta consumed.
> When Delta first bought the Trainer, Pa., refinery from Conoco Philips — now Philips 66 — in 2012, analyst opinions were mixed. Some argued it was a stroke of genius on the airline’s part, while others said it was too far afield from Delta’s core operations to make sense for an airline with no experience in selling or marketing petroleum products. The years since have been up and down for the refinery but now, with oil prices spiraling up in the wake of the Ukraine war, the refinery is proving its worth.
> The refinery generated $1.2 billion in revenue in the first quarter, compared with $48 million in the same quarter in 2019, Delta said in its first-quarter results. About 80 percent of its output is diesel and gasoline, prices of which have surged. “Our Monroe refinery provides a unique benefit, acting as a partial hedge to elevated cracks,” Janki said. “This is especially true with New York Harbor Jet cracks, where our production at Monroe provides 100 percent offset.”



So much so, that they’re going to start converting to the “processing biofuels” scam as well, which will quite literally save them bazillions in EPA aggravation.



> …Delta Air Lines’ wholly owned refinery in Trainer, Pennsylvania, will reportedly start receiving shipments of raw materials for the production of renewable fuels, Reuters learned from three sources with knowledge of the matter.
> The outlet reported that the airline’s action may signal the start of a new strategy that would, “_reduce its environmental liabilities by hundreds of millions of dollars._” It’s being speculated that the move by Delta suggests a tactical shift by the airline’s subsidiary company, Monroe Energy, which has historically been one of the smaller-scale oil refineries pushing the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the White House to reform current legislation on biofuel.


----------



## GURPS

Biden depleting weapons supply with Ukraine aid, hurting potential defense of Taiwan: experts​

"Our weapons stockpiles are low, in large part because of the war in Ukraine, which means if there's another war, or if we need to provide weapons to Taiwan, those weapons aren't going to be there because these weapons are complicated to make — they're expensive," former National Security Council Chief of Staff Fred Fleitz told the John Solomon Reports podcast on Friday.

"My guess is the Biden administration has put no priority whatsoever into weapons production, and there's going to be a severe shortfall," added Fleitz, a former CIA analyst. "It's a dangerous situation."

Former Trump administration National Security Advisor Robert O'Brien issued a similar warning on Fox News this week.

"We need to replenish the stocks of everything that we've sent to Ukraine," he said. "We're low on missiles. We're low on Javelins. We're low on Stingers. We can't supply them to Taiwan now."

The U.S. has committed some 8,500 Javelin antitank missiles and over 1,400 Stinger antiaircraft missiles to Ukraine, according to the Defense Department.

In May, when the U.S. had sent only 5,000 Javelins and the 1,400 Stingers to Ukraine, lawmakers expressed concern that those figures amounted to one-third and one-quarter of the existing U.S. supply, respectively.


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> Biden depleting weapons supply with Ukraine aid, hurting potential defense of Taiwan: experts​
> 
> "Our weapons stockpiles are low, in large part because of the war in Ukraine, which means if there's another war, or if we need to provide weapons to Taiwan, those weapons aren't going to be there because these weapons are complicated to make — they're expensive," former National Security Council Chief of Staff Fred Fleitz told the John Solomon Reports podcast on Friday.
> 
> "My guess is the Biden administration has put no priority whatsoever into weapons production, and there's going to be a severe shortfall," added Fleitz, a former CIA analyst. "It's a dangerous situation."
> 
> Former Trump administration National Security Advisor Robert O'Brien issued a similar warning on Fox News this week.
> 
> "We need to replenish the stocks of everything that we've sent to Ukraine," he said. "We're low on missiles. We're low on Javelins. We're low on Stingers. We can't supply them to Taiwan now."
> 
> The U.S. has committed some 8,500 Javelin antitank missiles and over 1,400 Stinger antiaircraft missiles to Ukraine, according to the Defense Department.
> 
> In May, when the U.S. had sent only 5,000 Javelins and the 1,400 Stingers to Ukraine, lawmakers expressed concern that those figures amounted to one-third and one-quarter of the existing U.S. supply, respectively.


Not having them is a minor problem that can be fixed easily, what's going to really suck is when those unaccountable missiles end up on the terrorist version of craigslist.


----------



## GURPS

Merlin99 said:


> Not having them is a minor problem that can be fixed easily,




depending on the production lead time ...... but you are correct about how many end up on the black market


----------



## GURPS

Are We Being Pranked? Biden-Backed Man-Playing-Girl Is Basically A Gross Caricature Of Women​

The individual doesn’t identify as a woman because, according to the weirdo, Mulvaney never got to experience what it was like to be a girl growing up. So Mulvaney doesn’t just claim to be the opposite sex, but also a teenage female at that.

Mulvaney is ubiquitous across the web and apparently speaks for both women and gender-dysphoric men who believe they are women. None of it is normal.

A look at Mulvaney’s documented statements about what being a woman entails leaves one wondering if we’re not all victims of a well-orchestrated gag.

For example, Mulvaney’s first day as a “girl” led to the former star of the “Book of Mormon” national tour adopting stereotypical behaviors of women.

“Day one of being a girl and I have already cried three times, I wrote a scathing email that I did not send, I ordered dresses online that I couldn’t afford, and then when someone asked me how I was, I said, ‘I’m fine,’ when I wasn’t fine. How’d I do, ladies?”


----------



## GURPS

Grown Women Cringe As Male Bimbette Cosplaying 15-Year-Old Girl Interviews Biden​


President Joe Biden said Sunday that if Americans could spend more time around people like transgender activist Dylan Mulvaney, they would be more comfortable with the transgender movement.

What a ridiculous sentiment. If only the issue was the world hasn’t seen enough of Mulvaney’s unflattering imitation of women. For the past 225 days, Mulvaney, who still refers to himself as Dylan, has documented his portrayal of the female experience on social media as a “journey to girlhood.”

After receiving backlash for his characterization of women on TikTok, Mulvaney explained in several videos that his female identity, which seems to jump between being an overtly sexualized teen to a ditzy valley girl depending on the video, is a way for him to relive his younger self. He even auditioned for a role of an actual teen girl, according to a video he posted April 14.



> @dylanmulvaney DAY 3 of being a girl – BIMBO EDITION @chrissychlapecka #trans #bimbo #woman ♬ Barbie Girl – Lady Aqua




Mulvaney’s version of a woman is a cruel caricature of the female experience with the “personality” of a brain-dead “bimbo.” His post on Day 66, titled “nature girl,” showed him prancing around in a wooded area wearing a sports bra and biker shorts, with his hair in a half-up ponytail.

“Heels? They’re my hiking heels. I love ’em,” Mulvaney giggled in the video. “Bridges? Love ’em. Coconut water? Love it.” At one point, a bug flew near Mulvaney, and he frantically fell to the ground, hysterically flailing around.

His potrayal of women as flighty and helpless further perpetuates the stereotypes the progressive left claims to hate. It is either that women are born with “girl boss” energy, ready to run the European Union — or they are weak, senseless animals who need men to explain their sex to them.

If women are “strong, female warriors,” then they deserve better than Biden allowing women’s issues to be discussed through a man’s voice – a man who, at best, seems to hate women and think they are dumb or, at worst, fetishizes the naiveté of most teenage girls.

In the fight for “transgender rights,” women bear the most significant casualties. Not only do female adolescents transition at a higher rate than any other demographic, but the girls who manage to avoid the craze are subjected to sexual assault and harassment in their school bathrooms.


----------



## GURPS

New York, New England Begin Rationing Heating Oil—Before Peak Winter Has Even Hit​


(As an aside, every year when there’s a heat wave in Southern Cal, the enviros go whacko and scream, “Climate change! Climate change!” And yet every year that I’ve lived here for the past 30 years there’s been a heat wave in September. Wonder if it could be… the weather?)

Now the Northeast is going to feel it too as a new enemy arrives: winter. Bloomberg is reporting that the rationing of heating oil is already underway, despite it not even yet being November.

The reason: stockpiles are at 30 percent of their normal levels.








Not only will heating oil be rationed, but it will also take a harder hit on your wallet:



> In addition to the scarcity, there’s also the cost. Wholesale heating oil in New York Harbor averaged $4.09 a gallon on Thursday, compared with $2.46 at the same time a year ago, according to data from price reporting agency Argus Media. For the wholesaler, that means it costs about $1,125 to fill up a 275-gallon heating oil tank, the typical size used in many homes. But consumers will pay well over that figure after markups by the wholesaler and retailer.


The bottom line? Americans will pay almost 30 percent more to heat their homes than last year—the most in 25 years.

Biden will continue to blame Vladimir Putin and the invasion of Ukraine for our oil woes, and scold Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman for refusing to bend the knee and pump more oil, but it’s Joe’s own fault we’re in this mess.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Grown Women Cringe As Male Bimbette Cosplaying 15-Year-Old Girl Interviews Biden​
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden said Sunday that if Americans could spend more time around people like transgender activist Dylan Mulvaney, they would be more comfortable with the transgender movement.
> 
> What a ridiculous sentiment. If only the issue was the world hasn’t seen enough of Mulvaney’s unflattering imitation of women. For the past 225 days, Mulvaney, who still refers to himself as Dylan, has documented his portrayal of the female experience on social media as a “journey to girlhood.”
> 
> After receiving backlash for his characterization of women on TikTok, Mulvaney explained in several videos that his female identity, which seems to jump between being an overtly sexualized teen to a ditzy valley girl depending on the video, is a way for him to relive his younger self. He even auditioned for a role of an actual teen girl, according to a video he posted April 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulvaney’s version of a woman is a cruel caricature of the female experience with the “personality” of a brain-dead “bimbo.” His post on Day 66, titled “nature girl,” showed him prancing around in a wooded area wearing a sports bra and biker shorts, with his hair in a half-up ponytail.
> 
> “Heels? They’re my hiking heels. I love ’em,” Mulvaney giggled in the video. “Bridges? Love ’em. Coconut water? Love it.” At one point, a bug flew near Mulvaney, and he frantically fell to the ground, hysterically flailing around.
> 
> His potrayal of women as flighty and helpless further perpetuates the stereotypes the progressive left claims to hate. It is either that women are born with “girl boss” energy, ready to run the European Union — or they are weak, senseless animals who need men to explain their sex to them.
> 
> If women are “strong, female warriors,” then they deserve better than Biden allowing women’s issues to be discussed through a man’s voice – a man who, at best, seems to hate women and think they are dumb or, at worst, fetishizes the naiveté of most teenage girls.
> 
> In the fight for “transgender rights,” women bear the most significant casualties. Not only do female adolescents transition at a higher rate than any other demographic, but the girls who manage to avoid the craze are subjected to sexual assault and harassment in their school bathrooms.




If this guy is making money off this act I hope he goes bankrupt after. Why aren't women's groups coming out about how this guy is mocking women.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> If this guy is making money off this act I hope he goes bankrupt after. Why aren't women's groups coming out about how this guy is mocking women.




1. He's ' Trans ' Thereby Protected Class
2. Any opposition will get the JK Rowling Treatment - TERF's


----------



## Kyle

White House Staff never stop finding ways of fulfilling Creepy Joes fantasies.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> New York, New England Begin Rationing Heating Oil—Before Peak Winter Has Even Hit​
> 
> 
> (As an aside, every year when there’s a heat wave in Southern Cal, the enviros go whacko and scream, “Climate change! Climate change!” And yet every year that I’ve lived here for the past 30 years there’s been a heat wave in September. Wonder if it could be… the weather?)
> 
> Now the Northeast is going to feel it too as a new enemy arrives: winter. Bloomberg is reporting that the rationing of heating oil is already underway, despite it not even yet being November.
> 
> The reason: stockpiles are at 30 percent of their normal levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will heating oil be rationed, but it will also take a harder hit on your wallet:
> 
> 
> The bottom line? Americans will pay almost 30 percent more to heat their homes than last year—the most in 25 years.
> 
> Biden will continue to blame Vladimir Putin and the invasion of Ukraine for our oil woes, and scold Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman for refusing to bend the knee and pump more oil, but it’s Joe’s own fault we’re in this mess.





How many will be arrested for cutting down trees for wood.


----------



## GURPS

Oil Companies Report Record Profits, Biden Urges Them to Lower Prices​ Energy, Big Oil, ExxonMobil, Joe Biden, White House, Oil Companies, Russia, Gas Prices

AllSides Summary​A number of oil companies released earnings reports this past week, revealing large profits in the wake of high gasoline prices. ExxonMobil, the largest oil company in America, recorded a record profit for the second straight quarter with $19.7 billion net income and $112.07 billion quarterly revenue. The earnings reports have drawn scorn from President Biden, who criticized oil companies for spending billions of dollars of profits on stock buybacks instead of lowering prices at the pump.
*Key Quotes:* A post from the President’s Twitter account read, “giving profits to shareholders is not the same as bringing prices down for American families.” Earlier this month, the President called for oil companies to use profits to lower prices, with CNBC (Center Bias) quoting him saying, “invest in America for the American people. Bring down the price you charge at the pump, to reflect what you pay for the product. You’ll still make a significant profit, your shareholders will do very well, and the American people will catch a break they deserve and get a fair price at the pump as well.”
*For Context:* Russia’s invasion of Ukraine caused turbulence in the global energy market. With many Western nations no longer importing Russian oil, a supply decrease allows remaining market players to raise prices.
*How the Media Covered it:* CNN Business noted the companies did not themselves reference that profits were record-breaking, attributing the decision to “consumer outrage over high gas prices.”


----------



## GURPS

'What the hell does he know about economics?'​

Home Depot co-founder and billionaire businessman Bernie Marcus isn't sure he would be able to create the home improvement chain today if he tried given onerous regulations on small businesses and a challenging economic backdrop.

"I don't think so," Marcus — a well-known proponent of free market capitalism and small businesses — said on a new edition of Yahoo Finance Presents. "I think if we had the regulations that we have today, Home Depot would be a chain of 12 stores. I just don't think we could have grown."

Marcus also had some choice words for politicians, the Biden administration, and notably the occupier of the Oval Office.

"Most of the people in Washington never ran a business," added Marcus, who is also the new author of _Kick Up Some Dust: Lessons on Thinking Big, Giving Back, and Doing It Yourself__._ "You have a president that never worked a day in his life — never worked a day in his life. What the hell does he know about economics? But he sure spouts about it a lot."


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Oil Companies Report Record Profits, Biden Urges Them to Lower Prices​Energy, Big Oil, ExxonMobil, Joe Biden, White House, Oil Companies, Russia, Gas Prices
> 
> AllSides Summary​A number of oil companies released earnings reports this past week, revealing large profits in the wake of high gasoline prices. ExxonMobil, the largest oil company in America, recorded a record profit for the second straight quarter with $19.7 billion net income and $112.07 billion quarterly revenue. The earnings reports have drawn scorn from President Biden, who criticized oil companies for spending billions of dollars of profits on stock buybacks instead of lowering prices at the pump.
> *Key Quotes:* A post from the President’s Twitter account read, “giving profits to shareholders is not the same as bringing prices down for American families.” Earlier this month, the President called for oil companies to use profits to lower prices, with CNBC (Center Bias) quoting him saying, “invest in America for the American people. Bring down the price you charge at the pump, to reflect what you pay for the product. You’ll still make a significant profit, your shareholders will do very well, and the American people will catch a break they deserve and get a fair price at the pump as well.”
> *For Context:* Russia’s invasion of Ukraine caused turbulence in the global energy market. With many Western nations no longer importing Russian oil, a supply decrease allows remaining market players to raise prices.
> *How the Media Covered it:* CNN Business noted the companies did not themselves reference that profits were record-breaking, attributing the decision to “consumer outrage over high gas prices.”




If they are selling oil to countries not receiving Russian oil, they are getting more money for that oil thus higher profits. Then with the restrictions being placed on oil drilling they are spending less and producing less that also is increasing prices & profits.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Sued Over Withholding Baby Formula Shortage Information​

According to a complaint, the FTC ignored an August FOIA request from The Functional Government Initiative for records on its investigation into the shortage that affected families all over the country. 

“FGI anticipates that officials and staff at FTC discussed and participated in making and implementing decisions about the investigation into the infant formula crisis… the public does not have an ability to easily evaluate the decision-making surrounding FTC’s investigation,” according to the lawsuit. 

In May, the director of the National Economic Council Brian Deese admitted that the Biden Administration knew about a possible baby formula shortage months before in happened. 

However, in a September report, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) blamed the shortage on a manufacturing problem at the Abbott Nutrition plant in Michigan. 

Earlier this week, it was reported that one third of households are still struggling to get baby formula nearly a year after the crisis began.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Biden Admin Sued Over Withholding Baby Formula Shortage Information​



From the WH:   "If people had only used "Common Sense Birth Control" and aborted the little ####s there wouldn't have been a formula shortage."


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



GURPS said:


> Oil Companies Report Record Profits, Biden Urges Them to Lower Prices


When actual inflation, aka unfettered expansion of the money supply, is taken into account, these companies are just experiencing normal profits.


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> When actual inflation, aka unfettered expansion of the money supply, is taken into account, these companies are just experiencing normal profits.



Well : Let me ask this. If a President stated that he was going to put you out of business, wouldn't you take as much profit as you could get away with while you still could?


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ... 



Hijinx said:


> Well : Let me ask this. If a President stated that he was going to put you out of business, wouldn't you take as much profit as you could get away with while you still could?


Wouldn't matter, what with my super duper golden parachute retirement package. Run me out of business, and I'll still be fine. It's the people that depend on my business that will be the ones suffering the most.

Besides, when we were in a somewhat non-inflationary environment, oil companies had much smaller margins. To price their products as they do now, is to balance out prior losses. It's all about inflation, expansion of the money supply, anyway. They are not gouging the public, but taking advantage of the current economic climate. With the dollar losing more of its perceived value everyday, why not try and make up for it and get as many of those dollars as possible? I would. 

Look at the stock market, the DOW, that number, today, 32,732, is representative of where the majority of inflation has gone. Which btw, is due for a serious correction, aka a huge crash. All because the fundamentals have been thrown out the window, and with people earning less and having their purchasing power robbed from them through inflation devaluing the dollar, means holding back on spending except for necessities, which, as things are playing out now, will very soon be reflected in the balance sheets of all these corporations. POP goes the bubble.

If the people are so brain washed from a lifetime of propaganda believing that those pieces of paper with numbers and some silly plastic strip in their wallet is money, then there is far more of a problem there than oil companies charging more.

Also, to put it in a bit of perspective ....... A quarter, 1964 and older, has a silver melt value of $3.48 of fiat currency. Would you look at that. $3.48? Just about the price of a gallon of gas. So in essence a gallon of gas really still only costs .25. But since we did away with our prior sound specie money system and adopted a fiat debt based currency system operated by private bankers, we now pay that $3.48 with currency created out of nothing.

Specie - gold and silver coin = real money
Currency - fiat, by dictate = acting as money


----------



## Merlin99

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't matter, what with my super duper golden parachute retirement package. Run me out of business, and I'll still be fine. It's the people that depend on my business that will be the ones suffering the most.
> 
> Besides, when we were in a somewhat non-inflationary environment, oil companies had much smaller margins. To price their products as they do now, is to balance out prior losses. It's all about inflation, expansion of the money supply, anyway. They are not gouging the public, but taking advantage of the current economic climate. With the dollar losing more of its perceived value everyday, why not try and make up for it and get as many of those dollars as possible? I would.
> 
> Look at the stock market, the DOW, that number, today, 32,732, is representative of where the majority of inflation has gone. Which btw, is due for a serious correction, aka a huge crash. All because the fundamentals have been thrown out the window, and with people earning less and having their purchasing power robbed from them through inflation devaluing the dollar, means holding back on spending except for necessities, which, as things are playing out now, will very soon be reflected in the balance sheets of all these corporations. POP goes the bubble.
> 
> If the people are so brain washed from a lifetime of propaganda believing that those pieces of paper with numbers and some silly plastic strip in their wallet is money, then there is far more of a problem there than oil companies charging more.
> 
> Also, to put it in a bit of perspective ....... A quarter, 1964 and older, has a silver melt value of $3.48 of fiat currency. Would you look at that. $3.48? Just about the price of a gallon of gas. So in essence a gallon of gas really still only costs .25. But since we did away with our prior sound specie money system and adopted a fiat debt based currency system operated by private bankers, we now pay that $3.48 with currency created out of nothing.
> 
> Specie - gold and silver coin = real money
> Currency - fiat, by dictate = acting as money


Sort of agree and sort of disagree. Gold and silver don’t have much intrinsic value (unless you’re an engineer) they’ve just been given a nominal value by use. Most people wouldn’t know 18 karat gold from 10 karat or even brass.


----------



## Hijinx

Merlin99 said:


> Sort of agree and sort of disagree. Gold and silver don’t have much intrinsic value (unless you’re an engineer) they’ve just been given a nominal value by use. Most people wouldn’t know 18 karat gold from 10 karat or even brass.


Which is one reason I do not save gold as a safety for if the dollar goes bad.
I don't know much about it and I know it's really easy to get screwed.
I can tell gold from brass, but what it is worth and it's karat value is a mystery to me.
Like Diamonds or other safety valves. Too easy for some sharp operator to put the screws to me.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Merlin99 said:


> Sort of agree and sort of disagree. Gold and silver don’t have much intrinsic value (unless you’re an engineer) they’ve just been given a nominal value by use. Most people wouldn’t know 18 karat gold from 10 karat or even brass.


"Don't have intrinsic value"? Are you kidding? The current dollars in your pocket have no value whatsoever let alone any intrinsic value.
Gold and silver must be mined using physical labor. Gold and silver must be refined using physical labor. Gold and silver must be coined using physical labor. THAT, is what gives gold and silver its value, that physical labor that is put into it, as well as its utility and as a means of exchange. It is labor that makes some thing have value. This is why gold and silver have been used as money for over 5000 years. Because they are finite and lasting and is very hard to manipulate. In addition to not being able to created out of nothing.

A felled tree in and of itself has no real value. But when someone comes along and turns that tree into a dining room set, now it has value because of the physical labor put into it to make it so, as well as that wood now has utility to be sat upon and eaten from.


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> Army Secretary Champions What's 'Important': Making 'Marginalized Communities' 'Feel Included'​
> 
> But these days, it seems, everyone should do the opposite of that suggested by John F. Kennedy during his 1961 inaugural address. Our new dictate: Demand what your country must do for you.
> 
> Apropos of the radical reversal, Secretary of the Army Christine Wormuth recently laid out a Defense Department priority. During the Association of the Army’s annual conference, she asserted the branch isn’t woke — it’s just focused on Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion.
> 
> The Army is here to care for those who’ve been harmed. It now sees each unique individual — including his or her color, sexual sensibilities, and self-perception — and it’s devoted to being inclusive:



According to data that I could find, minority participation in the military mirrors their percentage of the general population.



> White, 58.1%
> 
> 
> Hispanic or Latino, 16.8%
> 
> 
> Black or African American, 14.2%
> 
> 
> Asian, 5.4%
> 
> 
> Unknown, 4.5%
> 
> 
> American Indian and Alaska Native, 1.0%    https://www.zippia.com/military-jobs/demographics/


So I'm not sure why they are always keening about the race numbers.  If anything, women are under represented by a huge margin.  I don't hear much about this disparity.  Are some disparities more urgent than others?  It would appear so.

This is a case of the army making a problem where 1 doesn't exist.


----------



## Merlin99

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> "Don't have intrinsic value"? Are you kidding? The current dollars in your pocket have no value whatsoever let alone any intrinsic value.
> Gold and silver must be mined using physical labor. Gold and silver must be refined using physical labor. Gold and silver must be coined using physical labor. THAT, is what gives gold and silver its value, that physical labor that is put into it, as well as its utility and as a means of exchange. It is labor that makes some thing have value. This is why gold and silver have been used as money for over 5000 years. Because they are finite and lasting and is very hard to manipulate. In addition to not being able to created out of nothing.
> 
> A felled tree in and of itself has no real value. But when someone comes along and turns that tree into a dining room set, now it has value because of the physical labor put into it to make it so, as well as that wood now has utility to be sat upon and eaten from.


I'm going to stand on the no intrinsic value. They have value to an engineer because of their conduction abilities and ductility, but to the average person it's just a pretty bauble. A bushel of wheat now, that has intrinsic value as does coal, oil, wood...


----------



## phreddyp

Merlin99 said:


> I'm going to stand on the no intrinsic value. They have value to an engineer because of their conduction abilities and ductility, but to the average person it's just a pretty bauble. A bushel of wheat now, that has intrinsic value as does coal, oil, wood...


Try hauling that sh*t around to make a purchase, gold n silver will look good then!


----------



## Gilligan

phreddyp said:


> Try hauling that sh*t around to make a purchase, gold n silver will look good then!


And when the SHTF, I'm going to laugh at the clowns that think they'll trade gold or silver for the food, ammo, firearms, shelter and medicines that I have stockpiled. .


----------



## phreddyp

Gilligan said:


> And when the SHTF, I'm going to laugh at the clowns that think they'll trade gold or silver for the food, ammo, firearms, shelter and medicines that I have stockpiled. .


Most folks that own gold and silver do not actually have possession of it anyway.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> And when the SHTF, I'm going to laugh at the clowns that think they'll trade gold or silver for the food, ammo, firearms, shelter and *medicines* that I have stockpiled. .


Corona does not equal medicine.


----------



## Merlin99

stgislander said:


> Corona does not equal medicine.


Depends on what you’re trying to cure. If you’re bound up there’s nothing like Mexican ditch water to loosen up the tight sphincter.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Merlin99 said:


> I'm going to stand on the no intrinsic value. They have value to an engineer because of their conduction abilities and ductility, but to the average person it's just a pretty bauble. A bushel of wheat now, that has intrinsic value as does coal, oil, wood...


This is because you've been fully programmed over your lifetime to believe your opinion. 

Throughout history, three metals have been used as money: gold, silver, and copper. All share the five qualities of good money—durability, divisibility, portability, consistency, and intrinsic value—but in different proportions. All three metals can be bought for the same reasons as well—each is a long-term store of value, and as a medium of exchange. Gold has always been, and probably always will be used primarily as money. Copper will probably remain an industrial metal. Silver falls neatly in between them both in price, the way it’s used, and its use a money.



Gilligan said:


> And when the SHTF, I'm going to laugh at the clowns that think they'll trade gold or silver for the food, ammo, firearms, shelter and medicines that I have stockpiled.


A SHTF scenario will be a short lived phenomenon. Soon after which stability will be brought back, hopefully with a sound monetary system once again. Me, I've got set aside provisions specifically to take advantage for bartering for gold and silver. Such as simple and cheap ball ammo for firearms I do not own. Because once a SHTF scenario is over, gold and silver will still have its value.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Corona does not equal medicine.


Alcohol is an antiseptic.


----------



## GURPS

Kamala Harris to Announce Plans to Help Americans Heat Their Homes by Burning Billions in Cash​


Vice President Kamala Harris is announcing that $13 billion in federal funds from the “Inflation Reduction Act” (keep reading once you’ve stopped laughing) will go to help low-income families weatherize their homes in preparation for cold temperatures this winter.

“This includes providing direct consumer rebates for installations of heat pumps, heating, ventilating, and air conditioning systems, and water heaters, as well as for upgrading electrical wires,” reports the _Washington Examiner_. “The funds will also provide direct assistance to help with high heating costs through the Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program, or LIHEAP.”

One administration official said that the funds “will enable up to 1.6 million homes to make critical upgrades to their homes installing up to 500,000 heat pumps,” adding, “President Biden’s economic plan is helping households access energy efficient equipment the next time they need to make home repairs so they can save money on their utility bills — not just this year but for years to come.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Kamala Harris to Announce Plans to Help Americans Heat Their Homes by Burning Billions in Cash​
> 
> 
> Vice President Kamala Harris is announcing that $13 billion in federal funds from the “Inflation Reduction Act” (keep reading once you’ve stopped laughing) will go to help low-income families weatherize their homes in preparation for cold temperatures this winter.
> 
> “This includes providing direct consumer rebates for installations of heat pumps, heating, ventilating, and air conditioning systems, and water heaters, as well as for upgrading electrical wires,” reports the _Washington Examiner_. “The funds will also provide direct assistance to help with high heating costs through the Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program, or LIHEAP.”
> 
> One administration official said that the funds “will enable up to 1.6 million homes to make critical upgrades to their homes installing up to 500,000 heat pumps,” adding, “President Biden’s economic plan is helping households access energy efficient equipment the next time they need to make home repairs so they can save money on their utility bills — not just this year but for years to come.”



These bills that were passed have become govt slush funds to not use for their purpose. $30 billion from infrastructure went to Puerto Rico. Now this and who knows from where all the Ukraine billions are coming from. Likely from these bills. So in 2 yrs when roads & bridges are being cried about you'll know where the money didn't go.


----------



## Merlin99

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> This is because you've been fully programmed over your lifetime to believe your opinion.
> 
> Throughout history, three metals have been used as money: gold, silver, and copper. All share the five qualities of good money—durability, divisibility, portability, consistency, and intrinsic value—but in different proportions. All three metals can be bought for the same reasons as well—each is a long-term store of value, and as a medium of exchange. Gold has always been, and probably always will be used primarily as money. Copper will probably remain an industrial metal. Silver falls neatly in between them both in price, the way it’s used, and its use a money.
> 
> 
> A SHTF scenario will be a short lived phenomenon. Soon after which stability will be brought back, hopefully with a sound monetary system once again. Me, I've got set aside provisions specifically to take advantage for bartering for gold and silver. Such as simple and cheap ball ammo for firearms I do not own. Because once a SHTF scenario is over, gold and silver will still have its value.


I’m thinking that the statement about being programmed applies more to your view than mine.
Intrinsic value means that something has inherent value by itself. That doesn’t apply to precious metals, their value only comes by common usage.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> One administration official said that the funds “will enable up to 1.6 million homes to make critical upgrades to their homes installing up to 500,000 heat pumps,” adding, “President Biden’s economic plan is helping households access energy efficient equipment the next time they need to make home repairs so they can save money on their utility bills — not just this year but for years to come.”


I'm sure this will work well for the millions who live in housing projects, rent, are under Social Service care,... Seems to assume all families own a home and have the right/ability to upgrade it.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Merlin99 said:


> I’m thinking that the statement about being programmed applies more to your view than mine.
> Intrinsic value means that something has inherent value by itself. That doesn’t apply to precious metals, their value only comes by common usage.


We, and our knowledge, are all products of our environment. Unless one makes a conscious decision to step outside that environment and seek information contrary to what is taught/known, one will never know the truth.

And nope, I've been de-programmed. Took the red pill a long long time ago.

_"That doesn’t apply to precious metals, their value only comes by common usage." _Really? And how do these precious metals actually come into existence? How do they become a common usage item? From where does their intrinsic value originate? From their scarcity, and, the labor necessary to produce from mining. Ancient societies used gold, silver and copper as coinage, and yet, these metals were not used for anything near what we use them today industrially. Sure, gold was used for decoration, jewelry, cups, etc., its only utility at the time, but was used more so for its use as money.


----------



## Hijinx

Let's be honest. I don't have a lot of money and I am on a fixed income.
But I am not too worried about the insulation in my house, it is insulated. I am not going to buy a heat pump because Camel Toe wants me to, I don't have the money for it number one, and it really is a lousy heat source anyway. I have a perfectly good furnace that burns fuel oil. If I buy anything it will be a wood stove..
Anyway my major concern is that if we don't have Diesel fuel we don't have food delivered, the farmers cannot get their crops in, the highways will not get plowed if it snows. The Fire department and the Ambulance will not arrive, If we don't have diesel fuel we don't have heating fuel, it's basically the same thing.
What happens when the fuel oil in anyone's home runs out?
They will use alternatives, They will plug in electric heaters, they will use their propane stove or their electric oven, putting a strain on the electric infrastructure. and costly. Then there is the problem of Carbon monoxide poisoning if they can find kerosene for their heaters.

Then there is this basic truth. TWO YEARS AGO WE WERE ENERGY INDEPENDENT>we didn't have to kiss the Saudi's asses to get energy.
Put it any way you like but this idiot in the White House caused this problem and refuses the solution which is to tear up his EO and go back to having America's energy companies turned loose to supply it.  You think people are pissed off now? Wait until they are cold and their pipes are freezing, and they can't get food delivered.


----------



## herb749

Sneakers said:


> I'm sure this will work well for the millions who live in housing projects, rent, are under Social Service care,... Seems to assume all families own a home and have the right/ability to upgrade it.



With the Fed increasing interest rates home equity rates are higher than mortgages .


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Merlin99 said:


> I’m thinking that the statement about being programmed applies more to your view than mine.
> Intrinsic value means that something has inherent value by itself. That doesn’t apply to precious metals, their value only comes by common usage.


A second retort ....... Here's a comment from the article below; 

"That stuff is worthless the reason We are buying it hand over fist with our fake money is because it is worthless hopefully you are stupid enough to believe this thank you."

Raises a good question doesn't it? Why, if gold and silver are so ... nothing, do central banks horde the stuff? Why do other countries stock pile it as well? They acquire and store gold and silver by the tons. And they want you to believe, (which you and many others do), these PM's have no value other than for utility?






						Central Banks Are Quietly Buying Gold At The Fastest Pace In 55 Years | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Sneakers

So, back to the OP and store shelves.

It's starting to looking bleak out there.  Just came back from Giant.  Lots of empty slots.  Very thin in the meat and poultry case, using other products to fill spaces.  No cream at all, sign posted "supply issues".  Prices jacked up on everything, but strangely, milk was still $2.29/half gallon, actually went down a few weeks ago.

One thing that is usually on the holiday menu but won't be this year is crab legs.  ON SALE a 10 lb package is between $60 and $75.  And a good portion of that you throw away, and it didn't look that good anyway.  Kinda off-white/brown/freezer burned.  HT used to have the $5 crab leg pre-peeled snack box, but haven't for a long time.  Obvious now why; just too expensive to do that.

I don't have a budget, buy as I need, but really starting to feel for those who ARE on a tight budget and counting pennies.


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> So, back to the OP and store shelves.
> 
> It's starting to looking bleak out there.  Just came back from Giant.  Lots of empty slots.  Very thin in the meat and poultry case, using other products to fill spaces.  No cream at all, sign posted "supply issues".  Prices jacked up on everything, but strangely, milk was still $2.29/half gallon, actually went down a few weeks ago.
> 
> One thing that is usually on the holiday menu but won't be this year is crab legs.  ON SALE a 10 lb package is between $60 and $75.  And a good portion of that you throw away, and it didn't look that good anyway.  Kinda off-white/brown/freezer burned.  HT used to have the $5 crab leg pre-peeled snack box, but haven't for a long time.  Obvious now why; just too expensive to do that.
> 
> I don't have a budget, buy as I need, but really starting to feel for those who ARE on a tight budget and counting pennies.


Didn't they stop the Alaskan Crabbers from crabbing this year?


----------



## Gilligan

LightRoasted said:


> Raises a good question doesn't it? Why, if gold and silver are so ... nothing, do central banks horde the stuff? Why do other countries stock pile it as well? They acquire and store gold and silver by the tons. And they want you to believe, (which you and many others do), these PM's have no value other than for utility?


I consider the value in many things to be in what it's practical use and necessity is, or will be, when SHTF. If someone is out of ammo, I'm not selling them any of mine for worthless gold or silver. Likewise same for food, medicine etc etc.


----------



## Gilligan

Hijinx said:


> Didn't they stop the Alaskan Crabbers from crabbing this year?


Yep. The crab population practically vanished completely and biologists are still scramblinig to figure out how or way.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> It's starting to looking bleak out there. Just came back from Giant. Lots of empty slots. Very thin in the meat and poultry case, using other products to fill spaces. No cream at all, sign posted "supply issues".




You may have to drive further out of the sticks .,... dorf or closer to DC


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> Didn't they stop the Alaskan Crabbers from crabbing this year?


Ok.  didn't know that.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> You may have to drive further out of the sticks .,... dorf or closer to DC


And burn precious expensive fuel?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> And burn precious expensive fuel?




Get Walmart + and your groceries can be delivered for free


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Gilligan said:


> Yep. The crab population practically vanished completely and *biologists are still scramblinig to figure out how or way.*


Three nuclear reactor core meltdowns along with over 1,097 tons of spent fuel at Fukushima entering the Pacific for over eleven years now? Along with the release of radioactive water being methodically dumped by those trying to clean up their extinction level event? Finally catching up to marine life in the area? One of the reason I eat nothing that comes out of the Pacific. I'll stick with the plain old blue crab, perch, Spanish mackerel, rockfish, and so forth.


----------



## herb749

Gilligan said:


> Yep. The crab population practically vanished completely and biologists are still scramblinig to figure out how or way.




When you have 3 countries fishing those waters ( US, Japan, China ) there's going to be less to go around.


----------



## GURPS

youtube.com/watch?v=fLg6VFcxfzw


----------



## GURPS

https://issuesinsights.com/category/crime/

As Murder Rates Rise, The Left Lies And The FBI Denies​



For months, Democrats and the press have argued that crime isn’t as bad as it’s being made to seem and that Republicans are sensationalizing it to scare voters.

“If it’s the fall of a year ending in an even number, you can be pretty sure Republicans will try to scare you with paranoia about crime — specifically, violent crime committed by dark-skinned people,” says Washington Post columnist Dana Milbank.

The press also jumped all over a study suggesting that murder rates are higher in Republican-controlled states than those run by Democrats.

“Republican politicians routinely claim that cities run by Democrats have been experiencing crime waves caused by failed governance, but a new study shows murder rates are actually higher in states and cities controlled by Republicans,” one outlet put it.


----------



## GURPS

On Friday, Fortune ran an article headlined, “The U.S. Is Officially in a Flu Epidemic, Federal Health Officials Say. They’re Preparing to Deploy Troops and Ventilators if Necessary.”

The CDC announced flu hospitalizations are higher than they’ve been at this point since 2011’s flu season. For some baffling reason, the country is seeing a resurgence of non-covid respiratory illnesses like flu, RSV, rhinovirus, and enterovirus.

It’s almost like instead of an epidemic of random respiratory viruses, there’s an epidemic of immune suppression, or something. And you’ll never guess where it’s hitting hardest.

Last week, California’s Orange County declared a state of emergency, due to an “overwhelming surge in pediatric respiratory illness that’s pushing hospitals to their limits.” Children’s Hospital of Orange County reported seeing upwards of 400 children daily in its E.R..

In jab-happy California. Imagine that.










						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Monday, November 7, 2022 ☙ LOSERVILLE 🦠
					

A terrific multiplier!; SNL mocks Biden and covid; Trump endorses DeSantis; a pre-election roundup; Muslims dump dems; Nikki Fried is a loser; Florida outlaws "gender re-assignment;" and lots more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden’s America: 1 in 4 Americans Skipping Thanksgiving Due to High Food Costs, Some Opting For Pizza Instead of Turkey​

Via Study Finds:



> In a poll, commissioned by digital wealth management company Personal Capital, one in four Americans say they’re actually skipping Thanksgiving altogether in order to save money. One in three are hosting smaller dinners and a staggering 88 percent are cutting at least one dish from their table in order to make ends meet.
> In 2021, researchers note that an IPSOS survey found that nine in 10 Americans planned to celebrate Thanksgiving. This year, the new poll of 1,000 people found that number has fallen to just 74 percent. In fact, 47 percent say they’re celebrating “Friendsgiving” because of its more budget-friendly menu. Specifically, just 24 percent of Friendsgiving celebrations will even have a turkey on the table, with 33 percent opting for a pizza instead!


----------



## GURPS

DISPATCH: America. How the Democrats lost their way​

Almost exactly one year later, at Philadelphia's Independence Hall on Sept. 1, 2022, Biden gave a very dark speech, with two Marines flanked on either side of him, about how half of this country is racist, extremist, and wants to upend democracy as we know it. That speech was a turning point against the Democrats, negating any advantage they hoped to gain in response to the Supreme Court's anti-abortion _Dobbs v. Jackson Women's Health Organization _decision.

In between, I’ve covered families struggling to make ends meet to pay for gas for their cars, maintain their farms, keep their businesses open as costs crush their profits, or find anyone willing to work for them.

I’ve watched parents distraught and ultimately bullied by education-union members for their concerns about their children’s curriculum or books in the library; I’ve seen them struggle along with their children as they try to catch up in school or listened to them talk about their college-age children who are adrift and without purpose.

What is about to happen on Tuesday never needed to happen to the Democratic Party. Oh, yes, they would have lost a few seats, maybe, but if they had stuck to their promise to be a party of unity and compromise and brought the political temperature down, they would have enjoyed some semblance of a chance to hold a majority together.

Instead, they spend their time, day in and day out, constantly saying you or your family members, neighbors, co-workers, employees, or employer who voted for Donald Trump once or twice is an ultra-, mega-, extremist-MAGA insurrectionist fascist out to strip your rights and votes away.

And they wonder why people have turned on them!


----------



## GURPS

Biden's America is actually a democratic autocracy​

President Biden recently spoke about the need for democracy rather than autocracy, pointing out that the American midterm elections would save democracy only if the Democrats got the majority. In other words, those who vote Republican are against democracy, as only the rule of one party with complete control over the government promotes democracy.

Biden thereby defined his attitude as autocratic, pointing out that "autocracy is the opposite of democracy. It means the rule of one, one person, one interest, one ideology, one party." It is clear that autocracy – not democracy – is what the Democrats are pushing for. If you are not for the rule of one interest, namely the socialist, ultra-rich corporate class that now controls the very political theater Biden is a part of, you are the enemy of democracy.

Currently, in the West you need to have no other qualifications than being an unelected billionaire to dominate policies, NGOs or the media. Democracy used to be about respecting national sovereignty and the will of the people. Vital for democracy to work was the separation of powers. The role of politicians was to protect the interests of the people _against the abuse of power_ from elites with special interests.


----------



## GURPS

Trump-Appointed Judge Strikes Down Joe Biden’s Student Loan Forgiveness Plan – Scolds Biden Regime in Blistering Opinion​



A federal judge in Texas on Thursday struck down Joe Biden’s student loan forgiveness plan.

United States District Judge Mark Pittman, a Trump appointee, scolded Joe Biden in a blistering opinion.

Joe Biden unilaterally announced a massive forgiveness of student loans in August.

Biden canceled up to $10,000 in student debt for borrowers who earn $125,000 a year or less and up to $20,000 for recipients of Pell Grants.

The student loan bailout plan did not pass through Congress as Joe Biden falsely claimed – and Judge Pittman BLASTED Biden for ruling with a ‘pen and phone.’

“In this country, we are not ruled by an all-powerful executive with a pen and a phone. Instead, we are ruled by a Constitution that provides for three distinct and independent branches of government…The Court is not blind to the current political division in our country. But it is fundamental to the survival of our Republic that the separation of powers as outlined in our Constitution be preserved. And having interpreted the HEROES Act, the Court holds that it does not provide ‘clear congressional authorization’ for the Program proposed by the Secretary,” Judge Pittman wrote.


----------



## herb749

How many millennials voted for democrats because of this loan forgiveness and fear republicans would end it.


----------



## stgislander

herb749 said:


> How many millennials voted for democrats because of this loan forgiveness and fear republicans would end it.


From what is coming out during post-election analysis... A LOT!!!


----------



## Hijinx

Loan forgiveness only means I will be paying for a college education I never got.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Uh-Oh: Looks Like Biden’s DOJ Just Raided An Area 51 Journalist At Gunpoint​


Simply because Arnu isn’t a member of the mainstream press, does not mean he should not be granted freedoms protected by the First Amendment.

The DOJ even recently tightened those protections by announcing new regulations that prohibit the “Compulsory legal process” — which can be taken to mean a raid — “for the purpose of obtaining information from or records of a member of the news media acting within the scope of newsgathering,” except in very narrow circumstances.

The updated regulations for what “newsgathering” means should be read in full:



> _“Newsgathering” is the process by which a member ofthe news media collects, pursues, or obtains information or records for purposes of producing content intended for public dissemination.
> (A) Newsgathering includes the mere receipt, possession, or publication by a member of the news media of government information, including classified information, as well as establishing a means of receiving such information, including from an anonymous or confidential source._



In other words, based on the information at hand, Arnu didn’t commit a crime — unless he was somehow working with foreign terrorists, per the law.

Yet, he has not been charged with anything.

The justification for the raid remains a mystery.

The murkiness is damaging the little trust in government that people still have — especially the FBI.

Americans deserve answers from our government about why this alleged raid supposedly took place.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Team Biden’s extending the COVID emergency again — to expand the welfare state​

Extending the emergency is aimed at keeping as many people as possible dependent on Medicaid — the federal-state health program that covers more than 1 in 4 Americans — even though large and growing numbers of beneficiaries are ineligible.

Enrollment has risen to unprecedented levels, due in large part to the March 2020 Families First Coronavirus Response Act’s continuous-coverage requirement, which prohibits state Medicaid agencies from disenrolling ineligible beneficiaries while the public health emergency lasts.

After declining in the two years before the pandemic, Medicaid enrollment grew by an estimated 19 million (more than 26%) between February 2020 and July 2022 because states can no longer assess and remove ineligible enrollees.

Under normal circumstances, states periodically redetermine Medicaid recipients’ eligibility to account for changed circumstances such as new employment, altered family status and increased income. The promise of a 6.2% temporary increase in the federal government’s share of total Medicaid costs enticed states into forgoing this process. As a result, they face the prospect of weeding out more than three years of ineligible beneficiaries.


----------



## GURPS

Sen. Cruz slams DOJ over investigation into journalist Shireen Abu Akleh's killing​

"Joe Biden and his administration view Israel and Prime Minister-elect Benjamin Netanyahu as political enemies, and so they are responding to them the way they respond to all their political enemies: by unleashing the FBI," Cruz said in a statement on Tuesday. 

"Our Israeli allies have, since the very beginning, cooperated closely with the United States in investigating this incident, and the State Department and Defense Departments had already drawn their conclusions."

Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz first said on Monday that the U.S. Justice Department is investigating Abu Akleh's death.


----------



## GURPS

White House tells Israel Justice Dept opened Abu Akleh probe without its knowledge​

The White House informed Israeli counterparts that it was not involved in the decision to open an FBI investigation into the killing of Palestinian-American journalist Shireen Abu Akleh, an Israeli official told The Times of Israel on Wednesday.

The message appeared aimed at blunting Israeli fury over the investigation by assuring Jerusalem that the decision did not come from the top of the administration, the official speculated, confirming a report on the Axios news site, which revealed that even US Ambassador to Israel Tom Nides was initially unaware of the development.

Even if the nuances surrounding the circumstances of the US decision were enough to satisfy the outgoing Israeli government led by centrist Prime Minister Yair Lapid, they are unlikely to impress the incoming government led by Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu, which is shaping up to be far more hawkish on issues pertaining to the Palestinians.


----------



## GURPS

Editorial: Courts are correct. Heroes Act was never meant for blanket student debt relief.​
That was a huge reach in logic. Congress never granted Biden that authority and clearly never intended an act honoring military service members for their sacrifices to be construed as an executive carte blanche to honor young people for the financial sacrifice of going to college. The nation thanks those ex-students for their self-service, but they did nothing to qualify for Heroes Act benefits.

Added to the outrage was Biden’s arbitrary assignment of an income ceiling of $125,000 for ex-students applying for debt relief. Millions of responsible, debt-paying Americans would love to have an income in the $125,000 range (or $250,000 for households) to start with. And what a gift for the government to add $10,000 to $20,000 in debt relief on top of that!

In a late-October mind-wandering moment, Biden asserted to an audience of young activists that he had “just signed a law” on student debt relief. Lamenting that Republicans were challenging the action, he said, “It’s passed. I got it passed by a vote or two, and it’s in effect.” Nothing of the sort happened.

A Texas federal judge correctly ruled that the executive branch lacked clear congressional authorization to declare a student loan forgiveness program. Labeling it unconstitutional, Judge Mark Pittman put a hold on Biden’s action. On Monday, the 8th Circuit Court of Appeals in St. Louis upheld Pittman’s ruling.

Given the convoluted rationale behind Biden’s decree, higher courts seem unlikely to rule in the administration’s favor. If Biden truly thinks debt forgiveness is a cause worth fighting for, the floor of Congress — not the courts — is where he must focus his future powers of persuasion.


----------



## GURPS

Women In ICE Detention Center Subjected to "Unnecessary" Gynecological Procedures, Investigation Finds​


"This is an extraordinarily disturbing finding" that "represents a catastrophic failure by the Federal government to respect basic human rights," committee chair Jon Ossoff (D-Ga) said in his opening statement. *"Among the serious abuses this Subcommittee has investigated during the last two years, subjecting female detainees to nonconsensual and unnecessary gynecological surgeries is one of the most nightmarish and disgraceful."*

On Tuesday, the Senate Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations released the findings of an 18-month investigation into the actions of one Department of Homeland Security-contracted doctor, Mahendra Amin. *While the investigation did not find evidence of "mass, unauthorized hysterectomies," which was the original allegation, they did find evidence of a large number of "excessive, invasive, and often unnecessary gynecological surgeries and procedures, with repeated failures to obtain informed medical consent," according to Ossoffs' statement.*

[clip]


"Many of the women who were treated by Dr. Amin while at ICDC do not know what happened to their bodies or why," wrote Dr. Margaret Muller, a professor of obstetrics and gynecology at the Northwestern Fienberg School of Medicine, in a statement to the committee. "Many are not aware, for example, of what medications they were given or why, what surgical procedures were performed on them, or whether they are still able to have children."

The disturbing revelations of the investigation reveal a troubling tolerance for the neglect of women held in ICE detention. According to Ossoff, Amin was able to perform medical procedures on large numbers of detained women, despite both not being board certified and having been previously sued by the Department of Justice and the State of Georgia for performing unnecessary procedures.

"I was only saved from the surgery because news about Dr. Amin's abuse came out," Cisneros wrote to the committee. "Why was he allowed to harm me and so many other women?"


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Women In ICE Detention Center Subjected to "Unnecessary" Gynecological Procedures, Investigation Finds​
> 
> 
> "This is an extraordinarily disturbing finding" that "represents a catastrophic failure by the Federal government to respect basic human rights," committee chair Jon Ossoff (D-Ga) said in his opening statement. *"Among the serious abuses this Subcommittee has investigated during the last two years, subjecting female detainees to nonconsensual and unnecessary gynecological surgeries is one of the most nightmarish and disgraceful."*
> 
> On Tuesday, the Senate Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations released the findings of an 18-month investigation into the actions of one Department of Homeland Security-contracted doctor, Mahendra Amin. *While the investigation did not find evidence of "mass, unauthorized hysterectomies," which was the original allegation, they did find evidence of a large number of "excessive, invasive, and often unnecessary gynecological surgeries and procedures, with repeated failures to obtain informed medical consent," according to Ossoffs' statement.*
> 
> [clip]
> 
> 
> "Many of the women who were treated by Dr. Amin while at ICDC do not know what happened to their bodies or why," wrote Dr. Margaret Muller, a professor of obstetrics and gynecology at the Northwestern Fienberg School of Medicine, in a statement to the committee. "Many are not aware, for example, of what medications they were given or why, what surgical procedures were performed on them, or whether they are still able to have children."
> 
> The disturbing revelations of the investigation reveal a troubling tolerance for the neglect of women held in ICE detention. According to Ossoff, Amin was able to perform medical procedures on large numbers of detained women, despite both not being board certified and having been previously sued by the Department of Justice and the State of Georgia for performing unnecessary procedures.
> 
> "I was only saved from the surgery because news about Dr. Amin's abuse came out," Cisneros wrote to the committee. "Why was he allowed to harm me and so many other women?"


Performing nonconsentual and unnecessary medical and surgical procedures on detainees.  Hmmm... sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> Performing nonconsentual and unnecessary medical and surgical procedures on detainees.  Hmmm... sounds vaguely familiar.



amazing situations arise when Leftists / Socialists are in charge


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Top Econ Adviser To Leave White House Amid Inflation, Recession Fears: REPORT​

President Joe Biden’s top economic advisor, Brian Deese, is anticipated to depart from the administration by next summer after Biden expressed frustration with Deese’s failure to predict the long-term impact of inflation, Bloomberg reported Thursday, citing anonymous sources.

Deese, director of the National Economic Council, is anticipated to leave at around the same time as Cecilia Rouse, the first African-American chair of the Council of Economic Advisers, who is expected to conclude her two-year public service leave from Princeton University in early 2023, according to Bloomberg. With a recession considered almost certain in the near future, if not already ongoing, replacements for the outgoing duo would join the Biden administration at a critical time, simultaneously fending off the newly GOP-controlled House of Representatives and continuing the administration’s efforts to combat inflation.

Despite having been previously rebuked by the president at multiple meetings for underestimating the impacts of inflation, according to Bloomberg, the president and other advisers have reportedly expressed a desire for Deese to stay. Talk of personnel changes were simply rumors, one White House official told Bloomberg, citing the lack of a timeline for Deese to depart.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s EPA Holds Up Major Oil Refinery Amid National Fuel Crisis​

The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) on Thursday announced that a large idled refinery in the U.S. Virgin Islands will remain shut down until it acquires a new Clean Air Act permit amid a national diesel shortage.

The St. Croix refinery, owned by West Indies Petroleum Limited and Port Hamilton Refining and Transportation, LLLC, has been shut down since June 2021 and will have to obtain a Prevention of Significant Deterioration permit which would require the operators to provide detailed air quality analyses and use sophisticated air pollution control technology, according to the EPA press release. At the same time, the U.S. only has 26 days of diesel remaining in its commercial inventories and a gallon of diesel is roughly $1.58 more expensive than it was in November 2021, according to the Energy Information Administration (EIA).

The refinery, which was once one of the largest refineries in the world, used to be able to process 600,000 barrels of crude oil per day into gasoline and heating oil, a form of diesel, according to Bloomberg. The price of heating oil was 65% higher in October 2022 than it was in October 2021, meaning that Americans in the Northeast of the country will pay significantly more to keep their homes warm during the cold winter months, according to the EIA.

The Biden administration is also mulling a plan that would force oil companies to store a minimum amount of diesel in their fuel tanks, which could potentially exacerbate prices, Bloomberg reported Tuesday.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

GURPS said:


>



On the flip side he and his party are pushing abortion.  What do you want Chuck? American citizens to abort their baby at will or American citizens to reproduce? Can’t have it both ways.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

GURPS said:


>



These immigrants chick is referring to could care less about America.  The majority come to pilfer our social resources.  If they hated their home country as much as they claim why do you so many of them flying their country flags?  

Only thing they do is work jobs lazy Americans don’t want to do.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>




Wow, coming from the party of abortion. It sounds more like white supremacy. Bring in more people to make life easier for white's.


----------



## GURPS

Israeli woman attacked by Secret Service agent ahead of Biden visit sues​


The 30-year-old graphic designer says the man — who she saw had a gun — “began hitting and slapping her” and she thought “that these were her last moments on Earth.”

The man “held Tamar tightly, hit her on her chest, repeatedly, slapped her, causing her earring and earphone to fall to the ground,” the court papers claim.

Ben Haim screamed for help but no one came until a man accompanying her assailant pulled him off her before leaving the scene, the filing claims.

The Israeli says she reported the assault to the police “immediately afterwards,” and the cops took her alleged attacker into custody — but eventually released him and sent him back to the US.

She would later find out that the man — who had just come from a bar — was an off-duty Secret Service agent doing advance work for Biden’s visit, the documents say.


----------



## GURPS

Why Is The Government Arming More Federal Bureaucrats Than US Marines?​

A report issued last year by the watchdog group Open The Books, “The Militarization of The U.S. Executive Agencies,” found that more than 200,000 federal bureaucrats now have been granted the authority to carry guns and make arrests — more than the 186,000 Americans serving in the U.S. Marine Corps. “One hundred three executive agencies outside of the Department of Defense spent $2.7 billion on guns, ammunition, and military-style equipment between fiscal years 2006 and 2019 (inflation adjusted),” notes the report. “Nearly $1 billion ($944.9 million) was spent between fiscal years 2015 and 2019 alone.”

The watchdog reports that the Department of Health and Human Services has 1,300 guns including one shotgun, five submachine guns, and 189 automatic firearms. NASA has its own fully outfitted SWAT team, with all the attendant weaponry, including armored vehicles, submachine guns, and breeching shotguns. The Environmental Protection Agency has purchased drones, GPS trackers, radar equipment, and night vision goggles, and stockpiled firearms.

[clip]

Federal agencies doing their own criminal investigations raises important constitutional and civil rights questions. Last year, the EPA raided a number of small auto shops across the country for allegedly selling equipment that helped car owners circumvent emissions regulations.

“It was 12 armed federal agents, and they had little EPA badges on and everything,” John Lund, the owner of Lund Racing in West Chester, Pennsylvania, told the Washington Examiner. The EPA did not respond to a request for comment.

*While it’s hardly a new complaint that federal bureaucracies are overstepping their rulemaking authority, the idea that executive agencies are broadly empowered to effectively create their own laws and go out and enforce them with armed federal agents is another matter.

“So many of the regulations that can be enforced at the point of a gun have almost nothing to do with what people would normally call dangerous crime, that would be the kind of thing where you might want armed agents there,” said Burrus. “And especially coming from agencies such as the EPA and other agencies that are more quality-of-life agencies dealing with regulatory infractions, rather than involved in solving real crimes.”*


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> A report issued last year by the watchdog group Open The Books, “The Militarization of The U.S. Executive Agencies,” found that more than 200,000 federal bureaucrats now have been granted the authority to carry guns and make arrests — more than the 186,000 Americans serving in the U.S. Marine Corps.


I remember something like this in the early years of the Obama administration and the wild conjecture was that he was quietly forming some sort of police force or civilian military force - I can't recall the details except I thought little of it and chalked it up to the government wasting money on needless crap rather than some secret nefarious plot to control the population. It's generally true that weird stuff can more clearly be attributed to stupidity than malice.


----------



## GURPS

​


SamSpade said:


> I remember something like this in the early years of the Obama administration



No Conspiracy Theory, Obama said it himself ...... 



Obama’s “Civilian National Security Force”​


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> No Conspiracy Theory, Obama said it himself ......
> Obama’s “Civilian National Security Force”​



It would APPEAR as if this never materialized. And I still cannot IMAGINE what would make him even THINK of creating his own private SS as powerful as the military.

On the other hand, he had and has been advising different groups on how to disrupt Republicans after he left the White House.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> It would APPEAR as if this never materialized.



Yeah Obama never raised his


Sturmabteilung
Sturmtruppen
Braunhemden


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Quietly Greenlights Plan to Build Huge Gulf Oil Terminal*


The decision states that the project will expand on an existing Enterprise Crude Houston operated terminal located in Houston and will generate 62 permanent jobs over 30 years. Additionally, 1,400 temporary construction jobs will be created, with the majority of the workforce being hired from existing labor pools in Texas and Louisiana, according to the application.

The Environmental Protection Agency quietly issued its approval (pdf) of the project in October but stressed that “more emphasis is needed to ensure that environmental justice and climate change considerations are included in the project for the protection of overburdened communities.”

Protests broke out shortly after on the Gulf Coast, The Texas Tribune reported, with climate activists condemning the move, and pointing to the fact that President Joe Biden has prioritized issues such as climate change and clean energy incentives during his time in office. Biden has vowed to cut carbon emissions by 50 percent by 2030.

Ahead of the U.N. climate conference in Egypt this month, the White House said that Biden was set to “announce new initiatives to strengthen U.S. leadership tackling the climate crisis and galvanize global action and commitments,” and that the United States is “acting to lead a clean energy future that leverages market forces, technological innovation, and investments to tackle the climate crisis.”


----------



## GURPS

Dislike Democracy? Blame Whitey Says Biden's Deputy Director of Dept. of Education​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Sen. Chris Murphy pops Biden’s hopes for assault weapons ban, says the votes aren’t there​
Murphy argued that the votes for such a bill are "probably not" there for Democrats, despite the president's push to enact a ban following a spate of shootings in recent weeks. The 50-50 split in Congress means Democrats would need 10 Republicans to defect and vote for the ban in order to overcome a filibuster.

"I’m glad that President Biden is gonna be pushing us to take a vote on an assault weapons ban," he told CNN’s Dana Bash. "The House has already passed it. It’s sitting in front of the Senate. Does it have 60 votes in the Senate right now? Probably not, but let’s see if we can try to get that number is close to 60 as possible."

"If we don’t have the votes, then we’ll talk to [Senate Majority Leader Chuck] Schumer and maybe come back next year, with maybe an additional senator, and see if we can do better," he added.


----------



## GURPS

European officials say US profiting from Ukraine war, call Inflation Reduction Act 'very worrying'​

Among Europe's complaints is that the electric vehicle tax credit included in the Inflation Reduction Act, a $369 billion spending and tax law signed by Biden, is "protectionist" and "discriminatory" because it imposes unfair competition on foreign manufacturers.

"The Inflation Reduction Act is very worrying," Dutch Trade Minister Liesje Schreinemacher said. "The potential impact on the European economy is very big." 

At the same time, Putin has cut off energy exports to the rest of Europe, which has led EU countries to buy fuel from the U.S. at nearly four times the cost. These factors, combined with record high inflation, the threat of recession, and increased demand for energy as winter approaches have led European leaders to question whether Biden's administration is aware of the harm the president's policies have inflicted. 







Eurocrats in Brussels can suck a dick ... they wanted to ' go green ' on Russian Nat Gas well live with the consequences of your actions

I'm thinking we need a 100% Export tax for gas sold to Europe


----------



## GURPS

EU officials slam Biden administration for ‘profiting’ off Ukraine war​

Meanwhile, Putin’s invasion of Ukraine is pushing European economies toward recession while the US is benefitting, some officials claim.

“The fact is, if you look at it soberly, the country that is most profiting from this war is the US because they are selling more gas and at higher prices, and because they are selling more weapons,” one senior EU official told POLITICO.

The European Union has turned to the US for gas to reduce reliance on Russian fuel — but the price the EU is paying is reportedly four times higher than what Americans are shelling out for the same product.

“The United States sells us its gas with a multiplier effect of four when it crosses the Atlantic,” Thierry Breton, European Commissioner for the Internal Market, said on French TV on Wednesday. “Of course the Americans are our allies … but when something goes wrong it is necessary also between allies to say it.”


----------



## GURPS

ADP private sector November jobs report in and...oh, dear​

Was it only a month ago that someone was, yet again, stuffing an ice cream cone into his maw and snapping back at a reporter’s question?



> “Our economy is strong as hell.”



The brakes came on abruptly for the private job market in November.



> …Companies_ added just 127,000 positions_ for the month, a steep reduction from the 239,000 the firm reported for October and _well below the Dow Jones estimate for 190,000_. It also was the lowest total since January 2021.



This doesn’t bode well for either the Federal Reserve’s interest rate policies attempting to stem inflation and stave off a deep recession, nor encouraging for the job market going forward. The big number to take from the ADP report?

*100,000 manufacturing jobs gone*


----------



## GURPS

If You Really Wanted To Destroy The US, Then…​



First, you would surrender our prior energy independence.

Reduce new gas and oil leases on federal lands to the lowest levels of any president in history. Cut back production at precisely the time the world is emerging from a two-year lockdown with pent-up consumer demand.

Make war on coal and nuclear power. Drain the strategic petroleum reserve to make the pain for consumers more bearable for midterm election advantage.

Cancel the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge oil and gas field. Block pipelines like the Keystone oil pipeline and the Constitution natural gas line.

Overregulate and demonize frackers and horizontal drillers. Ensure there is less investment for their exploration and production.

Make use of internal combustible engines or fossil fuel power generation prohibitively expensive. Achieve a green oil-dependency along the lines of contemporary Europe.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> ADP private sector November jobs report in and...oh, dear​
> 
> Was it only a month ago that someone was, yet again, stuffing an ice cream cone into his maw and snapping back at a reporter’s question?
> 
> 
> 
> The brakes came on abruptly for the private job market in November.
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn’t bode well for either the Federal Reserve’s interest rate policies attempting to stem inflation and stave off a deep recession, nor encouraging for the job market going forward. The big number to take from the ADP report?
> 
> *100,000 manufacturing jobs gone*





So when its announced today 250K jobs were added last month 100K were govt jobs .?


----------



## GURPS

Taxpayer-Funded NGOs Sending Tens of Thousands of Illegal Aliens to All 50 States for Biden’s DHS​

The Heritage Foundation’s Oversight Project obtained data showing about 30,000 unique mobile devices at 35 NGO centers and one Customs and Border Protection (CBP) facility stationed along the United States-Mexico border.

Ultimately, the investigation “confirmed that a host of NGOs are actively facilitating” large scale illegal immigration into the U.S. interior as CBP transfers border crossers and illegal aliens en masse to NGOs, funded by taxpayers, which then provide transportation services so arrivals can be sent to all 50 states.

“Devices that were at these NGO facilities later appeared in all but one congressional district in the United States,” the investigation states:



> The investigation confirms that Biden border crisis affects all of America and that *NGOs are playing a central role in the mass resettlement of illegal aliens in the United States*. Worse, this flow of illegal immigration helps enable cartels to bring terrorists, criminals, and deadly drugs like fentanyl into the United States. [Emphasis added]


----------



## GURPS

Children’s Tylenol shortage cause for concern amid tripledemic. Here’s what parents can do​


Is there a shortage of children's Tylenol and Motrin?​The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is not currently reporting shortages of children's acetaminophen or ibuprofen. And Johnson & Johnson, the makers of Children’s Tylenol and Children’s Motrin, says that there is no nationwide shortage, but there has been an uptick in demand.

The company’s spokesperson Melissa Witt told NPR via email, “Consumer demand for pediatric pain relievers in the U.S. is high, but there are no supply chain issues and we do not have an overall shortage in the U.S.”

Empty shelves at pharmacies tell a different story.


----------



## GURPS

Washington Post Joins List of News Companies in Economic Straits After Denying a Bad Economy​

These Times writers need to grasp that they are not in a position of bargaining power, given the overall economic malaise sweeping across the media sector currently. Management needs to only note how so many others are also going through similar downturns in revenue, and as a worker, it is tough to use a threat of leaving when opportunities elsewhere are drying up almost daily. Look over just how many news outlets are either cutting staff or have halted growth as a money-saving tactic:


CNN enacts a bout of severe layoffs, as I recently detailed.
After cutting its news division in March, Buzzfeed announced it is laying off another 12 percent of its workforce.
Gannett recently initiated its third round of layoffs in the past six months.
Vice News has been consistently laying off workers and is looking for a buyer.
Morning Brew recently dispatched 15 percent of its editorial team.
Outside Media had its second round of layoffs this year.
The publisher of the Sunday newspaper insert Parade Magazine will cease print editions for the first time since 1941.
John Heilman’s outlet The Recount is shuttering.
Tech news outlet Protocol closed down.


The Washington Post is also going through its share of problems. Like Parade, it too will end its Sunday magazine, with Christmas Day bringing its final edition. To go along with this have been layoffs, as the outlet has been bleeding customers for a time. Now we can see just how stark the losses have been.

The Wall Street Journal has a report about a tech division inside of the Washington Post that is now being regarded as a bigger entity than previously envisioned. Dubbed “Arc XP,” this is a proprietary publishing platform the paper initially developed for advertising purposes. Over the decade it has existed, this program has expanded to also create apps and analytical tools, and the paper is starting to market the tech program to other businesses. Currently what is being explored is whether they want to spin off the tool as a separate company or sell it outright.


----------



## GURPS

White Supremacist Plots to Blow Up Texas High School! No, Wait…​

The U.S. Senate Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs said it again in a report it published in November, “The Rising Threat of Domestic Terrorism”: “National security agencies now identify domestic terrorism as the most persistent and lethal terrorist threat to the homeland. This increase in domestic terror attacks has been predominantly perpetrated by white supremacist and anti-government extremist individuals and groups.” Conspicuously lacking from this oft-repeated claim are actual white supremacist terrorists, but a recent case in Texas may help: a man who is most certainly not black or Hispanic plotted to blow up a high school in Amarillo. *There’s just one catch: in a bracing little reminder of the actual terror threats that the Left’s propaganda and fantasies have obscured, he’s a Muslim, a naturalized U.S. citizen from Iran.

Amarillo’s KVII reported Thursday that Erfan Salmanzadeh, 33, pleaded guilty on Monday to “use and attempted use of a weapon of mass destruction.” The “use” part of that stems from a July 2021 incident that brought Salmanzadeh to the attention of police. KVII noted Tuesday that Salmanzadeh “recorded multiple videos in which he referenced the high school.” In one of these videos, which Salmanzadeh recorded on July 22, 2021, he was “standing in his backyard speaking in a mixture of English and Farsi, said he was going to blow up Tascosa High School,” a public high school in Amarillo.*


----------



## GURPS

*Nantucket Goes Topless*

Topless sunbathing is now legal in Nantucket, Massachusetts; Attorney General Maura approved an amendment passed in May by the residents of Nantucket legalizing topless beaches for both men and women.









						Thursday Afternoon Update: Biden Releases ‘Merchant Of Death,’ Nantucket Goes Topless, New York Times Goes On Strike | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

Larry Summers: We Will Have a Recession, It Will Not Be Mild​

He continued, “My guess is that the Fed will, in the end, half to suffer through a recession if we are going to bring inflation down. Perhaps that was inevitable. Probably that was inevitable given all these stimulus that was provided to the economy in 2021, given that the Fed was late, and very importantly, given all of these supply shocks that the economy suffered. But whereas I had thought that the Fed was very much in the wrong place a year ago, way behind the curve in terms of responding to inflation. I think in very difficult circumstances, they are in the range of having done the right things and pointing towards doing the right things. I think the chairman was right in the film clip. He showed that no one can know what is going to happen going forward.”


----------



## GURPS

DAVID MARCUS: Where's our progressive hero now? Migrant shelters are overflowing and a border crisis is about to explode - but AOC and her Democratic cohorts are AWOL​

President Joe Biden is now reportedly scrambling to create a new emergency policy before Title 42, a public health rule allowing border patrol to quickly expel migrants, is eliminated Wednesday.

But it looks like too little too late.

A record-breaking 4.4 million illegal immigrants, or roughly the population of Croatia, have already entered the U.S. during the Biden administration and southern border states are crying uncle.

The Democratic mayor of El Paso has declared a state of emergency over fears his city will be overwhelmed. California Governor Gavin Newsom, with lustful eyes on the White House himself, says his state's immigration system is about to 'break.'

Texas GOP Rep. Tony Gonzalez went on CBS News this weekend to completely blow the lid off the rapidly deteriorating situation at migrant shelters.

'What I saw shocked me and I wanted to share that with the world,' he said, as CBS News played his cell phone video from inside an El Paso border facility.

Gonzalez said 500 men and women were packed into 100-person rooms with one toilet shared between them.


----------



## Ken King

GURPS said:


> before Title 42, a public health rule allowing border patrol to quickly expel migrants, is eliminated Wednesday.


SCOTUS granted a stay to keep the policy intact, for the moment.


----------



## TPD

Maybe this isn’t the appropriate thread for the pork in the omnibus bill but I’m posting some of it here anyway.


----------



## TPD




----------



## TPD




----------



## GURPS

Biden administration proposing phaseout of compact fluorescent light bulbs​

“Today’s announcement is the latest in a series of more than 110 energy efficiency actions taken by the Administration to help lower energy costs and keep money in the pockets of American families while reducing our nation’s carbon footprint,” Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said in a statement.

Standards aimed at phasing out incandescent bulbs in general were first passed by Congress during the Bush administration and put into practice during the Obama administration. However, in 2019 the Trump administration unwound the rule. The Biden administration resumed implementation of the rule, finalizing it in April.


----------



## GURPS

Federal civil rights investigation sparked by removal of LGBTQ+ books from school library​


NBC News and ProPublica published a breathless story about an ogre of a school superintendent requesting that school librarians remove explicit LGBTQ+ and gender ideology books from the school library.

After a school board election where two board members won based upon their promise to remove such books from school libraries, the superintendent informed librarians of the policy change. The librarians secretly recorded him (as if informing them of a change in school policy was required a whistleblower exposé) and the ACLU swung into high gear. The feds have swooped in to investigate the school for violating the civil rights of LGBTQ students.


----------



## Kyle

Public Sector unions need to come to an end.


----------



## GURPS

*It’s not a supply chain problem like it was with toilet paper during the pandemic. It’s a planning problem. Apparently, drug stores were caught unprepared for the “tripledemic” Americans are dealing with now. The tripledemic consists of COVID-19, influenza, and RSV infections. Walgreens and CVS confirmed on Monday that they limit children’s pain medication purchases. A Walgreens spokesperson said that due to “increased demand and various supplier challenges,” pediatric fever-reducing products are “seeing constraint across the country.”*

Supplies vary from community to community. It’s not a national, widespread shortage, it’s that the pharmacies were not prepared for the tripledemic.



> “In an effort to help support availability and avoid excess purchases, we put into effect an online only purchase limit of six per online transaction for all over-the-counter pediatric fever reducers,” the spokesperson added.
> The company encourages customers looking to buy an item in-store to check the Walgreens website for inventory by location.



So, now in order for everyone to be able to find pain medication for children, limits have been put in place. In today’s world, the word ‘equity’ must find its way into every conversation in some form. Good heavens.













						Two major pharmacies limit children's pain medication sales in the name of equity
					

Not a supply chain problem




					hotair.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *It’s not a supply chain problem like it was with toilet paper during the pandemic. It’s a planning problem. Apparently, drug stores were caught unprepared for the “tripledemic” Americans are dealing with now. The tripledemic consists of COVID-19, influenza, and RSV infections. Walgreens and CVS confirmed on Monday that they limit children’s pain medication purchases. A Walgreens spokesperson said that due to “increased demand and various supplier challenges,” pediatric fever-reducing products are “seeing constraint across the country.”*
> 
> Supplies vary from community to community. It’s not a national, widespread shortage, it’s that the pharmacies were not prepared for the tripledemic.
> 
> 
> 
> So, now in order for everyone to be able to find pain medication for children, limits have been put in place. In today’s world, the word ‘equity’ must find its way into every conversation in some form. Good heavens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two major pharmacies limit children's pain medication sales in the name of equity
> 
> 
> Not a supply chain problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotair.com




Because the media talked about this could happen months ago people started hoarding the supply. Another media created crisis.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Biden administration proposing phaseout of compact fluorescent light bulbs​
> 
> “Today’s announcement is the latest in a series of more than 110 energy efficiency actions taken by the Administration to help lower energy costs and keep money in the pockets of American families while reducing our nation’s carbon footprint,” Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said in a statement.
> 
> Standards aimed at phasing out incandescent bulbs in general were first passed by Congress during the Bush administration and put into practice during the Obama administration. However, in 2019 the Trump administration unwound the rule. The Biden administration resumed implementation of the rule, finalizing it in April.


We’ve got a list of almost 50 different types of lightbulbs we must pull from our shelves by March. Mostly incandescents And halogens.  Of course the replacements are twice as expensive.


----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> Public Sector unions need to come to an end.


What really needs to come to an end is the ACLU


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> A Walgreens spokesperson said that due to “increased demand and various supplier challenges,” pediatric fever-reducing products are “seeing constraint across the country.”


Growing up, we weren't given any kind of OTC pain/fever reducer unless it was truly necessary.  A bottle of aspirin lasted a long time.  Are parents a bit too quick to medicate these days?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> Are _*Americans *_a bit too quick to medicate these days?


More like this, I think.


But I forgot I can't call them Americans; obviously I meant "U-S-A-ians".


----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> Growing up, we weren't given any kind of OTC pain/fever reducer unless it was truly necessary.  A bottle of aspirin lasted a long time.  Are parents a bit too quick to medicate these days?


So, two things here.  Aspirin should last a long time because YOU SHOULD NOT GIVE IT TO KIDS.

Second, tylenol and ibuprofen last longer because today's "children's tylenol/advil" is a much lower dose, to help prevent overdose.  Where my mom, and probably yours, just gave us half of an adult tylenol that is the equivalent of about 8-10ml of the kids stuff. So the kids stuff today doesn't last very long.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem72 said:


> So, two things here.  Aspirin should last a long time because YOU SHOULD NOT GIVE IT TO KIDS.
> 
> Second, tylenol and ibuprofen last longer because today's "children's tylenol/advil" is a much lower dose, to help prevent overdose.  Where my mom, and probably yours, just gave us half of an adult tylenol that is the equivalent of about 8-10ml of the kids stuff. So the kids stuff today doesn't last very long.


Tylenol in large doses (which are kind of small for children) will kill your liver. It’s found in a large number of products and all of those add up. A couple of extra strength Tylenol, because if one is good two is better, and a cold medicine with Tylenol is getting close to a lethal dose.


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> Are parents a bit too quick to medicate these days?


I think the issue is that it is considered child abuse to give kids castor oil and mercurochrome is no longer available.


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> I think the issue is that it is considered child abuse to give kids castor oil and mercurochrome is no longer available.


With the glass wand.


----------



## PrchJrkr

RoseRed said:


> With the glass wand.


Ours was always Merthiolate and had that same glass wand.
.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Merlin99 said:


> Tylenol in large doses (which are kind of small for children) will kill your liver. It’s found in a large number of products and all of those add up. A couple of extra strength Tylenol, because if one is good two is better, and a cold medicine with Tylenol is getting close to a lethal dose.


Tylenol poisoning is a very painful way to die according to a doctor with whom I correspond from time to time.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

spr1975wshs said:


> Tylenol poisoning is a very painful way to die according to a doctor with whom I correspond from time to time.


Coworker several decades back deliberately od'ed on Tylenol; died several painful days later when his liver failed.


----------



## GURPS

18 GOP Senators Vote For Omnibus With $750K Earmark For Group Wanting Trans ‘Discourse’ In Schools And ICE Dismantled​

Eighteen Republican senators voted Thursday to pass a $1.7 trillion “omnibus” bill that not only funds the federal government for another fiscal year, but is also packed with earmarks, including a $750,000 commitment to a trans group that wants transgender “history and discourse” engrained in schools and primary education.

This Los Angeles-based group, called the TransLatin@ Coalition, boasts a policy agenda shared on its website that also calls for dismantling Immigration and Customs Enforcement, expresses hopes to “dismantle and rebuild” the criminal justice system, and advocates for an open border policy so that transgender, gender non-conforming, and intersex (TGI) individuals can “peacefully migrate and safely navigate all land without discrimination or criminalization,” among other progressive priorities.

When Fox News first reported the earmark’s inclusion this week, after the omnibus bill was unveiled early Tuesday morning, The Daily Wire emailed press contacts in the offices of the 21 Republican senators who voted in favor of advancing the legislation to ask how it might affect their final vote. As of press time, after the bill passed the Senate, none had replied — save for an automatic message here and there stating someone was out of the office.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> 18 GOP Senators Vote For Omnibus With $750K Earmark For Group Wanting Trans ‘Discourse’ In Schools And ICE Dismantled​
> 
> Eighteen Republican senators voted Thursday to pass a $1.7 trillion “omnibus” bill that not only funds the federal government for another fiscal year, but is also packed with earmarks, including a $750,000 commitment to a trans group that wants transgender “history and discourse” engrained in schools and primary education.
> 
> This Los Angeles-based group, called the TransLatin@ Coalition, boasts a policy agenda shared on its website that also calls for dismantling Immigration and Customs Enforcement, expresses hopes to “dismantle and rebuild” the criminal justice system, and advocates for an open border policy so that transgender, gender non-conforming, and intersex (TGI) individuals can “peacefully migrate and safely navigate all land without discrimination or criminalization,” among other progressive priorities.
> 
> When Fox News first reported the earmark’s inclusion this week, after the omnibus bill was unveiled early Tuesday morning, The Daily Wire emailed press contacts in the offices of the 21 Republican senators who voted in favor of advancing the legislation to ask how it might affect their final vote. As of press time, after the bill passed the Senate, none had replied — save for an automatic message here and there stating someone was out of the office.




Vacation is coming, they want to get out of town .


----------



## Sneakers

Just got my official COLA notice from SS, 8.7%.  After all the deductions, it's about $10.


----------



## Ken King

Sneakers said:


> Just got my official COLA notice from SS, 8.7%.  After all the deductions, it's about $10.


Hmm, mine is going up $180 or so.  And my deductions are going down more since doing the Medicare Advantage, got back $50 a month last year and will be getting another $40 on top of that this year.


----------



## Sneakers

Ken King said:


> Hmm, mine is going up $180 or so.  And my deductions are going down more since doing the Medicare Advantage, got back $50 a month last year and will be getting another $40 on top of that this year.


I've been getting about $180/m back for a while for plan and drug reimbursement, but elected to take a big chunk of my fed taxes out of this money to cover total year end taxes.  Gained some here, lost some there.  SS is the lowest income of my incomes and I treat it as slush.

What's scary is realizing there is no way I could possibly live on SS income alone, and people who don't put money away in investments for retirement (LOTS of money) are going to be hurting if they think SS will provide.  If it's even around in the future.


----------



## GURPS




----------

